# The OCN Volt Mod Squad | HWbot's Finest | The Official Club



## tha d0ctor

Drum roll please...









It has been long overdue but it is time we volt modders band together under one flag and one identity: The Volt Mod Squad

We bring overclocking and benching to new levels. We violtate warantees, approach temperature barriers and at time even destroy hardware all for the sake of higher clocks. Without people like us communities like OCN and hwbot would be forced into a realm of mediocracy and even worse: stock specs. We are the driving force in digging up ageing hardware for last runs and pushing newer hardware into the unknown. We come up with creative cooling methods and search to the ends e-bay and craigslist for the best deals.

We are The OCN Volt Mod Squad.

Entry into this elite community is simple all you must do is *present a picture* of you *hardware* volt modded benching related hardware (i.e. motherboards/GPUs) and *a hwbot verification link* to match it and you will then be included among our great ranks.

Also feel free to *include your total hwbot score* with the hardware and *clocks for your respective hardware* in addition to the *hardware's model and new voltage*. *If it is a motherboard include you core processor clocks and FSB/Voltage* to be included with you on the members list if you so desire. If you have multiple hardware the more the merrier. Bear with me a little on the updating but I will try to be as prompt as possible.

i.e.:

Quote:

JoeBlow - XFX 8800gt (512) - 12.3 points | 925/2000/1200 @ v1.35/2.1
SumDue - EVGA 790i FTW (e8400) - 10.0 points | 5000mhz (250x***) @ 1.55
Let's try to keep this uniform and nice looking even though all out solder jobs might not be.







If you don't habe your hardware on hwbot get too it there's no excuse! Plus if its volt modded there's no reason it shouldn't be! Help support your OCN hwbot team!!!

Once you are added to the member list feel free to add this to you sig:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://www.overclock.net/general-volt-mods/608399-ocn-volt-mod-squad-hwbots-finest.html#post7633958"][CENTER]  ____________________________
[U].:|Official|[B]Volt[/B]|[B]Mod[/B]|[B]Squad[/B]|Member|:.[/U] [/CENTER][/URL]

[/CODE]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Volt Mod Squad Members List*:

- *tha d0ctor* -
- _President_ -
- PNY 8800 GT (512) - 14.6 Points | 913/2301/1285 @ v1.43/v2.23 -
- 8800 GTX - 30.7 Points | 850/1992/1125 @ v1.6/v2.0 -
- 2x EVGA 8800GTX - 2 Points | 710/1850/1175 @ 1.45/v2.20 -

- *PizzaMan* -
- _Vice-President_ -
- 2x 9600 GT - 13.8 Points | 933/****/1025 @ v*.* -

- *theo.gr* -
- Radeon HD 4850 - 0.0 Points | 840/****/1200 @ v1.35/v2.35 -
- Radeon HD 5770 - 1.7 Points | 1028/****/1422 @ v1.408/v1.62 -
- Radeon HD 2600 Pro - 5.6 Points | 850/____/603 @ v1.64/v2.5 -

- *CL3P20* -
- 8800 GS - 29.5 Points | 1028/2117/1025 @ v1.38/v*.* -
- 8800 GS - 29.5 Points | 1035/2160/1080 @ v1.38/v*.* -
- 2x 4850 - 0.0 Points | 865/****/1105 @ v1.43/v*.* -
- P5B-DLX (E8400) - 0.0 Points | 3840mhz @ v1.39(ICH)/v1.78(MCH)/v1.32(CPU) -
- 7900 GT - 0.0 Points | 730/****/**** @ v*.* -

- *FtW 420* -
- EVGA 8800 GT - 10.6 Points | 900/2270/968 @ v1.39/v*.* -
- EVGA 8800 GTS - 29.1 Points | 730/1834/1130 @ v1.44/v*.* -
- 2x 8600 GTS - 95.2 Points | 974/2106/1196 @ v1.46/v*.* -
- GTX 285 - *.* Points | 833/1804/1545 @ v1.26/v*.* -
- BFG 8800 GT OC (512) - 43.3 Points | 913/2288/1024 @ v1.45/v2.00 -
- Radeon x550 128 Mb - 5 Points | 693/***/324 @ v1.43/v*.** -
- EVGA GTX 285 - 98.5 Points | 833/1804/1545 @ v1.28/v*.** -
- 2 x EVGA GTX 285 - 54.5 Points | 821/1789/1520 @ v1.28/v*.** -

- *Patch* -
- Foxconn Bloodrage (i7 920) - 1.2 Points | 5273mhz @ 21x251blk (PCI-E Mod) -
- Asus Commando (Celeron 352) - 66.5 Points | 7968mhz @ 1.824v (CPU) (VCORE/VDROOP Mod) -
- 3x Toxic 3870 - *.* Points | 1055/****/1250 @ v1.61/v*.* -

- *MM10X* -
- 3x MSI 9600 GT - *.* Points | 843/2050/1102 @ v1.33/v*.** -

*- Voltage_drop -*
- PNY 8800 GT - 18.4 Points | 780/1700/935 @ v1.28/v*.* -

*- MADMAX22 -*
- 9800 GTX+ - 10.2 Points | 890/1992/1350 @ v1.45/v2.14 -


----------



## theo.gr

Although i am not anywhere near experienced VOLTMODDER,i d like in in the squad cos i am trying lately and getting better ...!!!
Some achievements i can write about is 840 core on 4850 with VR
and an 1900xt @720/1720 2 years ago!I have also modded my 5770 with VR but it is the curse of the OCer this piece cos it wont pass 1040 no matter the volts








Cheers on the SQUAD!!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I used to V-mod but haven't done it in awhile. I did an 8600GT awhile back and got to 11th place for that card on HWBot.


----------



## PizzaMan

Count me in.

I've only got 13.8 points ATM. No trophies yet.

I'm currantly 8th place in single and SLi for Vantage.
http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=909717
http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=909718

933Mhz 9600GT.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Aaron post a link and you'll be allset, ill be updating this soon

edit: updated


----------



## theo.gr

Apparently we need proof so here http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=902324 are my 2ble 4850s in a great overall 4850 score and in the highest core OC!!
This is my current 5770 VMODDED that is 5th with a medallion too!
http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=915954

Do these grant me access here?


----------



## tha d0ctor

welcome aboard theo.gr!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Not to be mean, but real volt modders dont kill their hardware.. they know just the right amount to put in.


----------



## tha d0ctor

sometimes it comes with the territory, all hardware dies at somepoint. so why not have it come at record setting runs. No offense taken, ideally you would like ot keep your hardware but it doesn't always play out that way.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
welcome aboard theo.gr!











volts were for the 4850s 1,35/2.35
and for the 5770 1,408/1.62


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
Not to be mean, but real volt modders dont kill their hardware.. they know just the right amount to put in.

Sometimes you haft to kill a few before you know were to stop.


----------



## PizzaMan

Bump for more members and those who look for reasons to heat up their irons.


----------



## CL3P20

*CL3P20*- 46.2 _points_

*8800GS @ 1028/2217/1025- 1.38v idle: 29.5 points total for GPU*









*8800GS @ 1035/2160/1080- 1.38v idle: 29.5 points total for GPU*









*Xfire'd 4850's @ 865/1105- 1.43v idle*









*P5B-DLX ..mod'd ICHv and MCHv- 1.39v ICH & 1.78v MCH*


----------



## theo.gr

Nice man!!!But what we need more is pics of the hardware in the MODDED CONDITION!


----------



## tha d0ctor

I've seen plenty of pics of CL3's cards so I think I can take his word for it, afterall he's doctor volt mod, I guess that just makes me a second rate volt mod doctor









I'll add him later for right now I want to hit the soldering after I go to the gym


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I've seen plenty of pics of CL3's cards so I think I can take his word for it, afterall he's doctor volt mod, I guess that just makes me a second rate volt mod doctor









I'll add him later for right now I want to hit the soldering after I go to the gym

Your more like Dr Nick.


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha or more like Doctor Kavorkian when it comes to killing GPUs, got a new 8800GTS today that is the newest batch of cannon fodder, OCP mod or bust!


----------



## CL3P20

hows your guys am3 going...


----------



## PizzaMan

I've got a Striker II Formula (780i) headed to me tomorrow. Hope it can push FSB. My EVGA is going RMA.


----------



## CL3P20

It will be better for CPU OC too...but yeah..strikers can break 500fsb..unlike some of their 780i kin. I think you'll like it







...dont forget to pump up PCI-E freq during a few of the benchies...its been helping me real nice like


----------



## tha d0ctor

im still trying to iron out having my memory stable at around 2150mhz, also my GTX 295 comes in on the 18th so I might wait to make my submission with that, depends on how this volt mod goes


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
It will be better for CPU OC too...but yeah..strikers can break 500fsb..unlike some of their 780i kin. I think you'll like it







...dont forget to pump up PCI-E freq during a few of the benchies...its been helping me real nice like



















PCIe freq tuning is a nightmare on 9600GT's G94. The core and shaders are dependent on the bus speed. Increasing to 110 bus is a 10% core/shader increase. Make's it really hard to tune GPU Mhz
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/N...9600_GT/1.html

I've ran my own tests and it is true.

EDIT: Sounds like a new personal challenge...


----------



## CL3P20

I keep forgetting ...damn 96GT's..why cant they just strap normal for craps sake!! You might be able to bump it to like 105 and still keep to the ~area you were in before...

Q- are the shaders moving in 54mhz straps with PCI-E adjustment..or moving 1mhz increments...?


----------



## tha d0ctor

im sure its not a problem a little more voltage can't solve pizza, also could you tone down the core clocks in evga precision to compensate for the PCI-E raise a little?

just be thankful you didnt spend an hour volt modding quimoda memory!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I keep forgetting ...damn 96GT's..why cant they just strap normal for craps sake!! You might be able to bump it to like 105 and still keep to the ~area you were in before...

Q- are the shaders moving in 54mhz straps with PCI-E adjustment..or moving 1mhz increments...?

TBH, when I initially did the test I was looks at the performance of a X% OC vs a X% core/shader increase. I really didn't brake it as tight as the shader straping. Just ran test at 3%, 5%, 7%, 10%, 12%, when I was running stock BIOS speeds of 640core. I'm running 840 at bootup. I don't have room to increase % much over stock. Will take some new BIOS clocks.


----------



## PizzaMan

OCN has a fever......and the only prescription is...more voltmod.

I gotta have more cowbell voltmod.


----------



## theo.gr

I found the 5770 vMEM!!!I think i am worthy for the club now!!
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...6&postcount=84


----------



## tha d0ctor

I like where your head is at Theo, I suggest you do the mod and reap in the hwbot points for OCN

LOL @ Pizza

by the end of the day you be wearing volt modded daipers...

what does that mean


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks DOC








I am currently testing the hardmod but i dont have high hopes for the clocks cos my card is POOR clocker!!!****y piece...Maybe the 2nd one will get better clocks when i xfire and i ll get some points with that!!!


----------



## tha d0ctor

dont hurt yourself over it, i've decided the OCP mod on my 8800gt did absolutely nothing at all, just wasted like 2 hours of my life hardmodding!!!!!!!!

can anyone verify this:

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=549540

I read somewhere that the g92 on has two phases while the g80 has 3, so I only modded the top two resistors, so far I can't get the high voltages..do I need to mod the bottom aswell?


----------



## theo.gr

Well i checked with the 100k resistor and still NO-GO!
I dont know whats wrong..The pencil mod works though...


----------



## tha d0ctor

that picture suggests you use a 20k, i;d start with 25 or 22 though to narrow down the voltage

also, my experience has led me to use voltage resistances far lower than tutorials suggest, like for instance last tutorial I read suggested a 500ohm resistors, I needed 100-200 to get any meaningful voltage change, now im rocking out 68 ohms and what I think is a successful OVP mod so who knows what my limit will be

meanwhile at 68 ohms / 1.44 volts at load, the electrons in my card are yelling at me in displeasure!!!


----------



## theo.gr

Maybe u are right
maybe i should buy a 10kohm and have more sensitivity in my regulations...


----------



## CL3P20

@ the doctor- those be your inductors whining..make sure they are getting a full 12v to their input and keep them cool..it will help reduce the squeal somewhat..adding caps to output phases will also help buffer the changes in voltage that the inductors are dealing with...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Well i checked with the 100k resistor and still NO-GO!
I dont know whats wrong..The pencil mod works though...

What is the resistance value of your mod point?


----------



## theo.gr

2.35kohm STOCK...I checked with a 20kohm too...
nothing happened...
maybe i do something wrong....
I think i ll desolder and do it over again....


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
2.35kohm STOCK...I checked with a 20kohm too...
nothing happened...
maybe i do something wrong....
I think i ll desolder and do it over again....


2.35kOhms x 20 = 47

A 40 or 50KOhms VR would be safer.


----------



## theo.gr

I ve tried 20k,40k and 100k...Nothing worked...
I ll try to resolder although i am sure its connected properly.
Maybe OVP??????????Cos of the 3 mini volteras ICs...?


----------



## PizzaMan

hmmm, sounds like its not the right mod point. Which card/thread where you modding from? I'm sorry, a lot of modding here lately and I've having a hard time keeping up with who is modding what, but that's a good thing.


----------



## FtW 420

I haven't gotten in on this yet. 210 hwbot points http://hwbot.org/community/user/ftw_420?tab=profile

Evga 8800 gt 900/968/2270 @ 1.39v 10.6 points (memory not good







)


















Evga 8800 gts 730/1130/1834 @ 1.44v 29.1 points


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice work FTW +rep


----------



## theo.gr

I dug up this...Its some months old but it was made with modded 4850s....
Hardmod core and pencil mod memory!!!!
Still my favorite bench!
http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=896631


----------



## CL3P20

..just barely squeezed by me with a little more on the CPU..3D '03- xfired 4850's..GPUv only


----------



## tha d0ctor

well done guys looking good, I;ll update that OP in a little bit for right now Im working on modding my xbox which is apparently incredibly difficult


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


well done guys looking good, I;ll update that OP in a little bit for right now Im working on modding my xbox which is apparently incredibly difficult


Take some pics for the CL's gallery thread


----------



## CL3P20

@ the d0ctor : were you going to change your title to *Vmod Club President*..? ..You did start the club..its fitting..or do we as members have to elect someone..? I am not familiar with the MOP for Club's..

*Noticed..pizza still has nominee in his.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'll take the title unless someone is opposed to it, where do I put it right next to me name. Pizza can be vice pres as long as everyone is cool with that


----------



## CL3P20

Well..as creator of the club..you get my vote









Besides..you have killed enough GPU's to be considered a real 'war vet' ..lulz


----------



## Voltage_Drop

You are both good candidates in my book


----------



## tha d0ctor

sounds good I'll update with the new status soon, its unfortunate: the ever growing volt mod graveyard of mine but atleast its proven to be a good learning device, partial source of hwbot points and an excellent scrap pile for future volt mod endeavours


----------



## CL3P20

Old pic of my first mod'd GPU







..popped my cherry with a 7900GT..run daily @ 730mhz core










As mentioned from other thread..pics of my DMM and Hakko









the Fluke: 12B ..a cheapy..but goody










..and the mighty Hakko..with 1mil tip


----------



## tha d0ctor

thats what I need, one of those soldering tips! my is small by not that small, shall I add that hardware to you list too?

also how do I go about changing my title, I couldn't find anything about it


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's my newer iron and my cheapo DMM. Liking the new iron and smaller tip. Iron has 15-35w switch. leave it at 15w while sitting idle in stand and switch to 35w during modding as it melts the solder nice and quick. Don't leave it on 35w for very long as it makes the solder get old and unmanageable real quick.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


thats what I need, one of those soldering tips! my is small by not that small, shall I add that hardware to you list too?

also how do I go about changing my title, I couldn't find anything about it


Go 'advanced' when editing first post.

EDIT: Someone should also create a new Social Groups in userCP.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


shall I add that hardware to you list too?


 Sure thing.. and thanks.

D0ctor might not be able to input a 'custom user title' ...yet...I think that privy is rep based...if I member right..









@ the d0ctor- you should be able to change it in your CP ...it will replace the "4ghz" title under your name.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Sure thing.. and thanks.

D0ctor might not be able to input a 'custom user title' ...yet...I think that privy is rep based...if I member right..









@ the d0ctor- you should be able to change it in your CP ...it will replace the "4ghz" title under your name.


It takes an 'overclocked' account to set custom user titles. 1 year membersship plus 250 reps to get one free or you can purchase one.


----------



## Patch

Wow. You're really cranking out the points FTW.









Getting too close for comfort.......I better start benching.

Even though I never understand 90% of what you guys are talking about, I do enjoy taking a soldering iron to my hardware.

Can I join?

Here's my first ever soldering attempt:

Bloodrage PCI-E frequency resistor swap.
i7 920 C0 5.27 Ghz, 21X251 bclock.









Here's my second Commando with Vcore/vdroop mods. (Killed the first commando by modding).
7.968 Ghz Celeron 352 @ 1.824v.










I will have some 5870 results under LN2 for you guys within a few days....not sure if it'll really count since the modding was done by CL3P20. All I did was solder a resistor and switch in line....


----------



## PizzaMan

If you melt solder and stick it to a component to manage voltage, you're in.









Got any pics of you iron and DMM?


----------



## FtW 420

Slowly racking up some hardware points, can't afford the new ATIs so getting older cards to bench. 
May be slowed down a bit though, my boreas is toast & having bad luck setting up a triple rad into the loop again. When I was leak testing after setting up the rad it worked fine while I watched for a few minutes, came back a few minutes later my mobo was getting flooded. The socket was soaked, ram sticks were floating, it had run down into the hard drives & was just starting to drip into the PSU. Everything was off so should be OK, wiped everything down & been letting fan blow over it since last night I'll have to try it out later...
It was the cpu block, when the boreas & pump died it shaved off tiny bits of plastic which worked their way around for a few minutes till they plugged up the pins in the block & cut off the flow.

Edit: adding in a pic of my dmm & soldering irons, need to find a finer tip for the Hakko, but in the meantime that ceramic core works great for vaporizing..


----------



## tha d0ctor

sorry to hear about that FtW, I hope everything works after drying, if not that's a huge buzzkill. makes you almost want exclusively use test benches to cut your losses and shave off some risk if anything goes sour but mostly these are the things that you never plan for because they just seem so unlikely. good thing everything was off, give it atleast a day to dry out , the last thing you want to do is risk anything.

but yea keep the hwbot point train running, hopefully I get a job soon cause I'm obsessed with volt modding at this point, I can't wait for another G92 to send to the soldering block and get up over 1.5v for some suicide runs. with my luck im going to kill a card one way or another so why not suicide run it







.

Welcome aboard patch I added your stuff so you should be all set. We're starting to see some OCN Hwbot heavy weights in the group, that's what I like to see







. It's a simple formula:

solder + hardware = more hwbot point

I just hope everyone else catches on to this trend because I wan't to see OCN top 3 in the 3d mark ratings.

It doesn't look like I'll be able to add president to my name in the near future unless I win the AM3 challenge, get a job, get around 200 more rep or find a mod willing to do it. In the meantime I'll just focus on what I know best (kind of atleast), soldering and benching. Keep it up guys and lets keep these submission coming!

edit: oh yea installed a clean version of XP 32bit so hopefully this will help my benching cause!


----------



## PizzaMan

So...am I officially VP?


----------



## CL3P20

I'd say its a safe bet that you can loose the 'nominee'


----------



## tha d0ctor

yea ur VP from here on out unless you are impeached or don't meet your hwbot point quota


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


yea ur VP from here on out unless you are impeached or don't meet your hwbot point quota










Yikes









I'm actually kind of lacking in the boints dept. Those i7's are making it hard and the 9600 has become a popular mod card









Don't really have the funding for to many projects ATM. I'm content with doing my best to help others for the time being.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thats okay, I cant afford the latest hardware either, you are still a respected member of this community so you deserve the title


----------



## tha d0ctor

I was able to afford a few extra 8800's to mod but then I ruined them all..... now im broke with one working 8800gt and a gtx 295 I'm afraid to mod.. waiting for Christmas tos tep up my volt mod game again


----------



## CL3P20

Seems I broke meh chiller..at least for now..tubing leaks+kinks+pump jam = too fubar'd to deal with atm..









Thinking of having a big sale to save money for pots and dewar..


----------



## FtW 420

I feel for ya, at least I have my sig rig back now after my boreas disaster & system flood.
Plus a big ol air bubble in the rad had me scratching my head over bad temps for a while...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Seems I broke meh chiller..at least for now..tubing leaks+kinks+pump jam = too fubar'd to deal with atm..









Thinking of having a big sale to save money for pots and dewar..


That sucks man. Looks like you have a new project.


----------



## CL3P20

What sucks even more..I just re-capped 1x of my GS's.. 2x 6.3v 1000uf + 2x 2.5v 500uf for output phases..and 2x 16v 1800uf caps for input phases..+ 2x R47 inductors







..wuz gonna be pushing for 1.1ghz core..with the 'milf' @ 560FSB







...feels like I slammed my nuts in a drawer


----------



## PizzaMan

pics of this roid'd beast card, you have?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

What are the specifics to join? Istill have my 8800GT Vmodded, waiting for cooler, and I am currently working on a new project with a ATI 2600 Pro.


----------



## CL3P20

as requested..the worlds already fastest 8800GS..getting faster


----------



## tha d0ctor

all you need to do is provide a picture of your volt modded card and a hwbot submission and you can join the ranks

cl3p20: that is sexy please tell us more


----------



## CL3P20

Those pics of my golden GS.. set for 2.01v vMEM and 1.382v GPU.. Before capping and inductors it was stable for 3D benchies at 1030mhz core / 2214mhz shaders /1170mhz mem.

I added R47 inductors from an old P5B-DLX, to both power phases for GPUv..as well as 16v caps for input regulation..2x 6.3v + 2x 2.5v caps for output phases. Voltage does not move an inch below set value under load now...

..but with no chiller to test it ...Im SOL.


----------



## tha d0ctor

awesome man I can't wait for another card to do the whole cap thing to reguate voltage and get a successful OCP/OVP mod too. How are the temps with the stock cooler or do you have any after market coolers around to give it a test? I was thinking you could possibly DICE cool it if the crd wouldn't cold bug but I'm not really too keen on the resistance of G92's to the cold.

What time of memory chips do you have on that, 2.01 seems stock for the memory voltage (correct me if I'm wrong), unless they undervolt that series.

I say once you get that card running through some benchys, reset some records and then do a little OVP mod and run that baby into the ground


----------



## theo.gr

Oh now we post photos of our equipment too!!??
U might laugh but then u ll admit that i am extremely talented and patient!!!
Photos tomorrow...


----------



## tha d0ctor

the photos of the equiptment aren't really necessary but at fun to look at, afterall the volt modded hardware would be nothing without them, gotta love those volt modding tools


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
awesome man I can't wait for another card to do the whole cap thing to reguate voltage and get a successful OCP/OVP mod too. How are the temps with the stock cooler or do you have any after market coolers around to give it a test? I was thinking you could possibly DICE cool it if the crd wouldn't cold bug but I'm not really too keen on the resistance of G92's to the cold.

What time of memory chips do you have on that, 2.01 seems stock for the memory voltage (correct me if I'm wrong), unless they undervolt that series.

I say once you get that card running through some benchys, reset some records and then do a little OVP mod and run that baby into the ground










So far, I have no need for OCP mod..I can push well into 1070mhz core speed without more voltage than 1.382..the main issue I was having was OCP hitting below 1.4v range, due to core speeds and 'in-rush' current to feed the mosfets. Adding caps to the input phase will help buffer the changes in vcore the mosfets are dealing with under load...and the inductors will help to slow the in-rush current which feeds them. I am confident I can run 1.1ghz core now without OCP mod







. As for mem..I typo'd..I have them set at 2.098v idle..and load at 1164mhz voltage is only drooping to 2.097v. I will put more voltage on the IC's once the GPU is frozen...mem can run 1230mhz with 2.14v easy.

I have only run the GPU once on LN2..cold bug was ~ -160c ..but that was before capping+inductors..so voltage stability kept me from hitting higher clocks









All I need to make a clean sweep on hwbot is an i5 or i7 ...this GS is a monster..last time I checked, my highest submitted speed with it was over 130mhz faster than 2nd place.







..that was last year..hehehe'


----------



## PizzaMan

CL, can you explain the coil mod over SMDs that I've seen around?

Your pic of your newly 'roid'd' out card has inspired me to cap the crap out of my Zotac 9600GT that is waiting for me to finish my dice pot.


----------



## tha d0ctor

wow i'm impressed specially with those clocks under 1.4v, you could probably run that baby with stock cooling and get near the same clocks with that voltage although I wouldnt suggest it because that card should be cherished!

1.1ghz on a G92 should get you front page on HWbot IMO, plus a clean sweep of the 8800GS would probably get you over 120 hwbot points and legend status on OCN. How hot does the mofset get during those runs and what do you do to keep it cool?

That's odd that the OVP kicks in so early the 8800GTS I just killed ran smoothly at 1.44 without a hitch, too bad I killed the memory, that legs on the Memory IC are a pain to solder to. Every time I soldered and put hot glue on it the glue application disconnected the solderpoint *shakes fist*

Pizza: keep us posted with you adventure wi\h the 9600GT I'd like to see how well it turns out for you before I go down the capping road myself. And CL3 save up for the I9 because you shouldn't have a problem with a few hardware cups once you get everything going.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Man you guys are awesome. You have me wanting to Vmod everything


----------



## tha d0ctor

what do you guys think, this is probably the easiest volt mod I have ever seen:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=231790

I'm a little scared for fear that if this card is bricked then I am the ultimate a**hole but if it succeeds then I can expect a decent amount of hwbot points. I'd assume I'd need a waterblock to get reall decent clocks out of it but I bet I could get another .1 .2 volts about on air maybe with some extra TIM

anyone hear or anyone trying this and having it work? I was thinking if I do indeed do it I'll just do it a week before I go to basic training that way if I fail then I don't have to live with the pain too long and I can always buy a new one after. Also what are the chances if I brick it and manage to solder the SMR back on all nice looking that EVGA will accept the RMA?


----------



## CL3P20

@ pizza: Inductors..are just coils of wire wrapped tightly around a magnet. In short...they help slow down current spikes..otherwise known as 'in-rush'. Adding inductance to the circuit may be necessary to buffer the higher vcore. Capacitance requires Inductance to work properly..so if you have hit you limit with caps..and the GPU can still handle more..then inductors or coils may do the trick.

For the coil mod..you can attach inductors anywhere you can add a capacitor.. On your 9600GT..it may help you skirt around that OCP issue you have been hitting at high vcores. While it wont raise the actual limit of OCP..it will buffer the fluctuations in current a lot more and keep it from tripping prematurely.

@ tha d0ctor: Thanks..Im gonna keep pushing


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


what do you guys think, this is probably the easiest volt mod I have ever seen:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=231790

I'm a little scared for fear that if this card is bricked then I am the ultimate a**hole but if it succeeds then I can expect a decent amount of hwbot points. I'd assume I'd need a waterblock to get reall decent clocks out of it but I bet I could get another .1 .2 volts about on air maybe with some extra TIM

anyone hear or anyone trying this and having it work? I was thinking if I do indeed do it I'll just do it a week before I go to basic training that way if I fail then I don't have to live with the pain too long and I can always buy a new one after. Also what are the chances if I brick it and manage to solder the SMR back on all nice looking that EVGA will accept the RMA?


Sadly, the reward is not worth it. You are already temperature limited with your currant voltage. Its all about the shader temps. See how high you can get your shaders. 1/2 that is your max core Mhz. Adding voltage makes the problem worse. Lower temp=higher shader clock


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


For the coil mod..you can attach inductors anywhere you can add a capacitor..


Very nice explanation but u mean u can solder an inductor-coil in parallel with a cap??(since caps are where u add MORE caps...)
Isnt it supposed to put caps first then the coils AFTER?


----------



## CL3P20

On the PCB the order goes as follows:

Input 12v-> 16v caps-> Mosfets-> Inductors-> 2.5-4v output caps

Some PCB's have inductors between the 16v caps and the mosfets too..just depends. But yes, you can add a inductor in parallel with any capacitor..but to do the job effectively, you would want to add it in the 'front' of the voltage supply...or before the mosfets.

You were partially right..on the input side there are caps..and then inductors..but the output side is just the opposite.


----------



## PizzaMan

CL, tell me what you think about this.

Red = 2.5v or 6.3v caps
Green = 1R0 inductors
Yellow = 16v caps

I've mark a place on the front and back where I was thinking of adding a 16v cap what are your thoughts and how does this action plan look?


----------



## FtW 420

Here is my latest victim, 8600 gts. Did the vmem measure points (didn't have any more connectors for vgpu measure) & checked stock V, did the vmem mod & checked that, from 2.1V stock to 2.165 with the VR at max resistance.
Added some secondary caps & checked it out, all good.
Did the 'basic' vgpu mod for this card, connecting 2 points at 2 spots with a little piece of resistor lead, supposed to get it from 1.365V stock to 1.5V. New vgpu was 1.465.

Did a quick vantage run at stock clocks, all was well. Upped the clocks to a bit beyond where I could get it stock & let it rip. The first graphics test ran fine, during the second the monitor went all dim, then black, then blue screen (nv-something error, video related).
Turned the mem back to 2.165 (lowest) but everytime windows loads same crash before the desktop is up, so I took off the caps & try it. No go. Remove the vgpu mod & got back into windows.
But the vgpu wasn't the problem, it's the mem mod Even at stock mem clocks if I raise the Vmem from 2.165 to 2.175 I get the same black screen then blue screen. (caps & vgpu mod are removed)

Any ideas?


----------



## CL3P20

@ Pizza->







Looks solid! You should measure max clocks for mem and core though before hand...and dont change the voltages until you run the GPU after you planned install. Then check for max clocks again at current voltages before upping them further. Nice work btw..thats gonna get you somewhere for sure! Cant wait to see how it turns out.

@ Ftw420-> Is that just a 256mb card..? I mean, it doesnt have more 512mb or 1gb of mem does it..? If its just 256mb..







..you can start by measuring vMEM at the back of each mem IC..check for consistency between them all. There is another cap position to use for vMEM on the PCB..if you cant get anywhere troubleshooting it..I would either:

1: add second cap for vmem
2: swap the cap on the mem circuit out with another
3: swap positions of the cap to the currently empty position available for vmem

..that make any sense to you..?


----------



## PizzaMan

Maybe the mem can't take the heat?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ Pizza->







Looks solid! You should measure max clocks for mem and core though before hand...and dont change the voltages until you run the GPU after you planned install. Then check for max clocks again at current voltages before upping them further. Nice work btw..thats gonna get you somewhere for sure! Cant wait to see how it turns out.


It would be nice, but I don't have a cooler that will fit the card.







The stock cooler is ripped apart for full cover dice action. I'm gonna have a hella benching day as I'm going to have to install drivers and troubleshot problems all while the card is on dice. I'm really looking forward to BIOS flashing from windows while on DICE


----------



## CL3P20

..sorry for the double post..but its important









I posted the following in a rant over on XS in the 5770 vmod thread [just so you understand the context from which it was pulled]..but it pertains to adding caps and ESR value.

Quote:



IMO- Using caps with wire leads is not bad if done properly at all..in fact the added ESR from using wire leads is next to nothing, especially when you consider using high uf caps with a low voltage. The amount of additional filtering introduced to the power circuit is still way beyond that of stock ESR values. For example:

Using SMD caps gives the highest amount of stock ESR value over all other types of caps...
Using caps with a lower voltage rating [closer to that of stock vcore], will have a lower ESR value than those with a higher voltage rating
Using a high uf rating ensures low ESR

...So obviously, it would not be in vain to add 4v, 750uf caps to a GPUv circuit...and use wire leads. The amount of added filtering is still beyond that of stock capability.

useful info I found here: http://kakopa.com/ESR_meter/index.html

Quote:



A capacitor which is working at 100 KHz and is 2000 times smaller is going to have an ESR which is ten times greater and is going to generate much more heat in much less space. Miniaturization tends to increase ESR as well as impede heat dissipation. We can see everything here works against us.





..since everybody's "capping"..figured I would share a bit


----------



## PizzaMan

^^^NICE rant! Very informative.

Gotcha. Monster CAPs FTW!


----------



## tha d0ctor

one forums is more than enough for me to keep up with but I peek over at XS whenever they come up on a volt mod google search. definately an informative rant, I will stick with caps with lead wires for sure in the future. I'm not that fluent on that technical mumojumbo but I hhae a quasi-idea what you are talking about in that post









for me all I need to know about volt mods is:

more voltage + higher clocks + lower temps = success = hwbot points


----------



## Patch

Here's my equipment. Nothing special or high end.

I do highly recommend a piece of plywood. Mobile tech/voltmod/lapping station.


















Spent most of the evening fixing loose caps and looking for shorts on that 5870. To no avail so far. I must have soldered a short in the caps on the other side....try to hit that tomorrow.

Also resoldered some caps on CL3P20's old alpha dog 8800. The initial locations would have interfered a little with LN2 mounting.







Don't plan on benching it for a while, but since I had the soldering iron out anyway....

Next project in line is a 3870 Toxic. If FTW continues his recent hwbot trends, I'm gonna need to round things out with some more hardware points.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I like the plywood idea, my Ikea desk is absolutely trashed from hot solder, my soldering iron and electrical tape ripping up it's black finish. I need to get another card or two off ebay or craigslist STAT because I can't compete with that ^^^^ with my frankensteined 8800gt 512, maybe it's time for a second to try to get some more single card point and some SLI points aswell


----------



## tha d0ctor

just ordered my newest card to hit the chopping block, 30$ shipped just need a little fix

http://cgi.ebay.com/XFX-8800GT-512MB...item35a5250302

what do you guys think? this should be an easy fix as far as I'm concerned and hopefully since it's an XFX it'll have hynix or samsung memchips (my alpha dog had hynix) and should be fairly close to reference. would it be worth the extra 20$ for the accelero if I want to do some SLI runs?


----------



## FtW 420

Looks like the memory on this 8600gts just doesn't like more volts, took the mod off & mem overclocks a bit better, & when it crashes it just goes back to desktop instead of bluescreen. Put the caps back on & the core goes a bit higher too...
So I was thinking If I use a 50k VR instead of the 20k that I was using I could try undervolting it a bit. I wouldn't think there is danger in using the larger VR but I should check & see since I'm still an amateur at this.

Doc, the accelero is pretty decent, I got one with the 8800gt I picked up off CL. I picked up an accelero twin turbo so I wouldn't have to keep switching the accelero between cards, & the original accelero with a 120mm fan blowing at it cools better than the twin turbo.
Dropped at least 6 degrees over stock on the cards I've used it on.


----------



## tha d0ctor

how is the memory mod set up on that 8600 ftw? do you need to do a reverse mem mod like the 8800gt or will the higher resistance alone be able to undervolt your vmem?

thanks for the input FTW, I'll look into getting some 120mm fans or two 92mm fans to put on this accelero. I talked the guy down to 15$ so 35 for the 8800gt and the cooler which should be good once I solder on that voltage regulator or whatever it is. IF that one is toast the other ones I have on my 8800gt alpha dog should get the job done.

I'm hoping that accelero should help me get up to 1.4 vcore for some SLI runs in vantage and hopefully 01/03/05/06 if I can get a high enough CPU to compare to some of the competition out there. I think if I can get 900 core clocks and near 1200 on the memory I could be able to get a fair amount of points.. only time will tell. I should still have some 1500 grit lying around from lapping my CPU and blocks so maybe this could give the accelero an extra edge

any ideas for cooling the RAM though, the accelero ram sinks should do well but should I try to run a can concentrated on each one? Im thinking since I have a bunch of 40mm fans I can put on one each group of ramsinks

also does anyone what voltage are the fan pins on most of these cards so I don't need a mess of wires coming from my MOBO

edit: disregard that last question that's why I have a DMM


----------



## PizzaMan

All this talk about caps........

While digging around in my utility room I found this. Talk about "monster cap".

Pulled a bunch of 6.3v caps off an old motherbaord. I want a bunch of 2.5v caps


----------



## CL3P20

Thats easy..just break more GPU's = you can haz extra


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Thats easy..just break more GPU's = you can haz extra










This is how poorly the reference design 9600GT PCB is---->It doesn't have any 6.3v or 2.5v cap on it. Only four 16v caps on the 12v imput. Yea, the ref cards running in my sig only have 2 x 6.3v caps and I'm hitting 900-933Mhz benching /w .05v vdroop. The Zotac card on my shelf has 3 x 16v and 4x 2.5v caps /w .01v vdroop. The little card's got some promise in her. So far, I've added 5 x 16v caps. Going to wait until I get some 2.5v before I finish. Its going to be littered before I'm done. It's more of an excuse to use the iron, but it'll be fun. lol, it's might take a couple boots before the caps get charged enough to let the card run.









had to remove some brush-on tape before I could mod. I saw some spray-on electrical tape at wal-mart the other day. Gonna go back and pick up some of that.


----------



## CL3P20

looking good Pizza! Cant hardly wait for some benchies on that card mehself


----------



## PizzaMan

Wish I could find a water block to fit a GPU with a 1.75" hole spacing.


----------



## tha d0ctor

lol is that a capacitor or an energy drink?

simple solution, get a gpu block like the mcw60, run large zipties between the mounting holes and crank them, you might just need extra thermal paste to compensate

what exactly is the advantage of 2.5v caps of 6.7v because I just order a bunch of 6.7 but no 2.5, perhaps I shall order some more, also do you want to get the same uf with thing so 2200 ideally?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


lol is that a capacitor or an energy drink?

simple solution, get a gpu block like the mcw60, run large zipties between the mounting holes and crank them, you might just need extra thermal paste to compensate

what exactly is the advantage of 2.5v caps of 6.7v because I just order a bunch of 6.7 but no 2.5, perhaps I shall order some more, also do you want to get the same uf with thing so 2200 ideally?


http://www.overclock.net/general-vol...ml#post7723675

The holes are directly under the block and the curving of the zip ties pervents enough pressure for my taste. Tried an Intel heatsink, but the sink hit my other slots and card wouldn't seat. Hour worth of modding failure.


----------



## tha d0ctor

thanks pizza so I guess it'll essentially create less noise, the 6.7s should work fine but not as ideally as the 2.7s would, I can always order a few more online, it was like 6$ shipped for 20 on ebay which isn't half bad at all. if I decide to stay with the 6.7s that wont be a problem right (judging I got that figure from XS) and the 2200uf rating should kind of compensate for the higher voltage correct?

also pizza this product might be worth a try http://cgi.ebay.com/Thermaltake-Aqua...item3ca7a436eb

ebay has tons dirt cheap also try thermaltakestore.com , it looks like it fits tons of GPU and is tiny

maybe even: http://thermaltakestore.com/clw0088.html


----------



## tha d0ctor

Happy thanksgiving fellow volt modders!! No one try to volt mod an electric turkey carer for risk of you or your family's life though please.


----------



## CL3P20

smoked my 9800GTX this morning..sick


----------



## tha d0ctor

how did you pull that one off, going balls to the wall?


----------



## CL3P20

probing with the GPU under load.. + too much coffee = shaky hands and bridged connection

..blew one of the mem chips..card is a paper weight now. I cant even salvage the caps off it..as they are all surface mount. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## PizzaMan

That sucks. There went some good PPD.


----------



## tha d0ctor

how many PPD do you think a 8800gt at 900/2250/1200 would get? that sounds about on par with a 9800 GTX+

sucks to hear CL3 but there is one thing wrong with your account of the matter...

There is no such thing as *too much coffee.*


----------



## CL3P20

GT = 112 SP's
GTX = 128 SP's ..thats a difference of roughly 3x shader straps..or 54mhz *3

...You could probably pull ~6.3k on the 353 WU's.. ~5.2k on the 787's..


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


smoked my 9800GTX this morning..sick










I think you've fallen prey to my curse.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


probing with the GPU under load.. + too much coffee = shaky hands and bridged connection



This is what I did to a month old gtx295 co-op. Checking the voltage when a big noise made me jump, screen became a big jumble of weird colors just as the smoke came out of the card... Not sure what I touched.


----------



## theo.gr

Well i happen to have an gf6200tc and this is my first time trying to mod a card COMPLETELY myself without anyone having done this before in this card so here i am to ask a couple of questions:
AFTER MODING the FB i get 1,38 volts.Stock was i think 1,1ish volts...The pc wont boot with the card so i figured it might be OCP since this happened with my 5770 too and after lowering volts it booted fine.

So for the vMEM MOD i think like this:
In the first page of this datasheet:http://www.semtech.com/images/datasheet/sc2621.pdf
U ll see the *2,5vOUT*.This is the vMEM of course...I am asking:should i measure the resistance between LDFB and ground?

For the OCP MOD should i solder on the OCS leg a resistor?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## tha d0ctor

post a picture of the PCB and the datasheet for the GPu controller we could be able ot help you with the OCP, I'd start a little lower on the core voltage.. maybe like 1.25??

for vmem you want FB to ground - pin 5 to 9, that's nearly the same mem ic as my 8800gt just a letter off


----------



## CL3P20

@ Theo- FB is pin #5..measure from there to ground for vMEM
OCP is pin #4..measure from there to ground...raise resistance to raise OCP.


----------



## theo.gr

The datasheet is on the post above,on page 4...No need for the PCB shot as its not difficult to understand...I already found a resistor that connects to the OCS leg...
But i think i ll use lower voltage for starters...


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Theo- FB is pin #5..measure from there to ground for vMEM

U mean vGPU...the vMEM is on the left side of the diagram that OUTPUTS 2,5volts for the DDR memory!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
OCP is pin #4..measure from there to ground...raise resistance to raise OCP.

Yes thanks fro corfirming my suspisions!Will try to solder there...But for raising the resistance i need to connect in series right?And not in parallel as usual right?


----------



## CL3P20

the data sheet you posted was for vMEM correct..? If so-> then pin5 is 'FB'..


----------



## theo.gr

No it was for the vGPU.There is no other voltage controller on the PCB...Elcheapo card anyway!!!
The DDR memory uses 2,5 volts so there is a converter that makes 3,3 to 2,5 and then feeds memory.The FB is for the vGPU.I solder on it and i saw increase,but now i resolder again to decrease it...


----------



## theo.gr

I did some research here and i have this shot for u

I hope it helps!
Please help me mod this thing cos i ll get many HWBOINTS!!


----------



## tha d0ctor

good post theo +rep

that is probably the easiest card to volt mod it seems lol, I want to get one now


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks pal!I think tomorrow i ll v mod the memory and them i ll Put a 200kohm on the vCORE too!So i wont give much voltage on the core just 50mvolts will be good i think!
Wont trigger OCP...
This babe goes from 350core/200mem(ddr) to 500/260 easily!So i think with some extra volts on the mem like 2,8-3 with sinks on the chips and a little juice in the core will hit 600-650/300mem!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

To answer your question about resistance the formulas are as follows:

Series: R1+R2=RT so 1k+1k=2k

Parallel:1/R1+1/R2=1/RT so 1/1k+1/1k=2x10^-3rd, then 1/2x10^-3rd=500ohms

Sorry if thats confusing, I just dont know how express scientific notation in ASCII


----------



## tha d0ctor

nice, have you ran any benchys yet to see how close you can get to some hwbot cups? gotta love the old hardware cause if you have a newer CPU you can demolish old records sometimes


----------



## Eastrider

I wonder how long could actually a 8800GT last at 1,4v...


----------



## tha d0ctor

depends on the cooling I bet and the actual usage, I wouldn't guess longer than a year..? quite frankly I dont want to find out though


----------



## CL3P20

I have 1x of my GS's as a daily user w/ 1.38v on water..clocks are 833/2106/1070..its run that way 24.7 for over 1.5yrs now







Once your load temps are good..prolonged use is more about mosfet cooling than anything.


----------



## PizzaMan

One of my 9600GTs has been running at 1.38v for 3 months and the other at 1.35v for ~9 months.

Keep the cards coo,l GPU and PCB. Also stay away from Furmark.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


One of my 9600GTs has been running at 1.38v for 3 months and the other at 1.35v for ~9 months.

Keep the cards coo,l GPU and PCB. Also stay away from Furmark.










I second staying away from furmark. I've heard of cards at stock settings dying because of furmark, others about volt modded cards dying in minutes on furmark. The most I stress my volt modded GPUs is 3d mark vantage or 3d mark 06, if it gets through the entire test without crashing then its ok, I'll even tolerate minimal artifacting if it doesn't crash and get me a higher score


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I second staying away from furmark. I've heard of cards at stock settings dying because of furmark, others about volt modded cards dying in minutes on furmark. The most I stress my volt modded GPUs is 3d mark vantage or 3d mark 06, if it gets through the entire test without crashing then its ok, I'll even tolerate minimal artifacting if it doesn't crash and get me a higher score










3Dmark03 is a better GPU stress test.


----------



## tha d0ctor

true, that nature scene always manages to kick my ass and lock up my computer!!!


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


To answer your question about resistance the formulas are as follows:

Series: R1+R2=RT so 1k+1k=2k

Parallel:1/R1+1/R2=1/RT so 1/1k+1/1k=2x10^-3rd, then 1/2x10^-3rd=500ohms

Sorry if thats confusing, I just dont know how express scientific notation in ASCII


Yes pal i know how the paralle and series resistor work and (1/r1)+(1/r2)=(r1*r2)/(r1+r2)-->
(1*1)/(1+1)=1/2kohms=500oms!EASIER!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


nice, have you ran any benchys yet to see how close you can get to some hwbot cups? gotta love the old hardware cause if you have a newer CPU you can demolish old records sometimes


Well i was 3rd in a time in t benchies,got 2 bronze caps!But then i got 4th...








I am sure with the extra volts 
i ll beat them up!!!!I have a [email protected],5GHZ waiting








By the way yesterday night before i sleep i tested and the vMEM mod works!2,9volts on that RAM!!!And the core works too i think!!!
I ll go for training now then when i get back i fire it up!!!!!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


To answer your question about resistance the formulas are as follows:

Series: R1+R2=RT so 1k+1k=2k

Parallel:1/R1+1/R2=1/RT so 1/1k+1/1k=2x10^-3rd, then 1/2x10^-3rd=500ohms

Sorry if thats confusing, I just dont know how express scientific notation in ASCII


I like math and I'm lost here. Can you tell me what R, RT, and k represent? Trying to grasp what your try'n to lay down.


----------



## theo.gr

S'pose RT=Resistance Total,R1,R2 are the 2 resistors and k stands for kOhm!!!!Simple really








I hope u understood mine though!!!


----------



## tha d0ctor

congrats on the hwbot results!

Im not even bothering trying ot understand that formula, if I ever need it I'll make an excel spread sheet







but for now as long as I can get the voltages on ym cards higher i'll be fine


----------



## theo.gr

Well after MANY hours of experimentations,just to discover that DVI wasnt working but only DSUB did,i managed to clock this thing!!!
I got 5th on 2dmark03-05-06!Still this is a moderate OC.Havent yet found the max voltages the card can get!And believe me,being on 110nm it can take LOT!!!!!Not to mention the DDR memory that is under 3,15volts right now!!!
Stock clocks were 350core/400mem,stock OC was 440/510.
Now on1,43core/3,15mem I did 518core/548mem...Will carry on tonight and see where i can get!!!


----------



## theo.gr

!!!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

@PizzaMan-Yes RT is total resistance and k represents a thousand.

@theo-I wasnt trying to insult you or anything, I was just trying to clarify your question, I guess I miss understood you.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
@PizzaMan-Yes RT is total resistance and k represents a thousand.

@theo-I wasnt trying to insult you or anything, I was just trying to clarify your question, I guess I miss understood you.

Sure pal no problem!
Just tel me your opinion about my vMOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















: D


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Its always nice when modders bring old cards back to life, nice job theo







. I just need to start working on my own mods now


----------



## tha d0ctor

not bad, keep pushing the clocks, CPU.GPU.MEM and get some better score and take home so cups for OCN

be careful I dont know if the 6200's had temp sensors but that 110nm is going to run HOT!


----------



## theo.gr

I know pal!They do have temp sensor.The interesting is that it runs @52 degrees full load and idles @35 with only a piece of ***** stock passive sink 40mm*70mm!!!!Corse i have fans blowing on it!
I managed to put it @550core/547 memory!!!1.51v/3.21v respectively!
vMEM is maxed out...wont get past 3.21votls.I think i need a bigger resistor right?
Will get my Q6600 @3,5ghz and push a little more!Only 500points from 3rd palce on 3d03!!!


----------



## tha d0ctor

try bumping up your PCI-E clock if possible that may help, also if you are running windows XP that will help a bit, make sure if task manager that all your cores are running (in affinity) and that its priority is realtime

also go to start>run>ms config > and run it in debug/diagnostic mode and reboot to run only 10 services or so

and you will need a smaller resistor for more volts actually


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Good advice Doc







, +rep


----------



## tha d0ctor

thanks, hope it worked for you, any developments?

also to squeeze a few extra MHZ before runs I like to use set fsb, it can sometiems get you are higher OC's than your bios would let you post at


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks for the tips...I dont think i am yet CPU limited though!!!
I ll increase the PCI E freq though...115 should be good!!!
Laterz,gotta go training


----------



## tha d0ctor

115 PCI-E clock









be careful!

I read if you keep your PCI-E clock that high for an extended period you run an incredible risk of corrupting sata devices, i.e. harddrives, keep it quick or only keep one HDD you really don't care about plugged in


----------



## theo.gr

Ok i ll keep it mind!!!!

UPDATE:
Added 2 x 6,3v/1000uF and 3 x 16v/470uF caps!!!
I think the voltage is much steadier!557core/547DDR!!!And i ll keep pushing but i run out of cooling!
After 1,6volts the core gets REALLY hot...I need to cool it somehow...


And another important thing!!!!
I think that for the vMEM i am not limited by the value of the resistor but from the PSU VOLTAGE itself!Think of it!*I am currently @3,18 volts vMEM and the VOLTAGE REGULATOR CHIP get supplied from the PSU 3,3volts so theres no way i am going past that RIGHT????????*
So any bright ideas about going higher than 3,3volts???How would i be able to take voltage from elsewhere and add it to the vMEM directly???


----------



## CL3P20

You can solder in a molex connector to the output side of your vmem phase, to bypass the vmem circuit completely... this will also give 3.3v .. but I would use another PSU, as with yours under load..the 3.3v rail is going to jump around a lot.


----------



## PizzaMan

hmmm, could be use the 5v rail?


----------



## tha d0ctor

I don't see why not, you would just have to provide the proper resistance to make sure you aren't sending 7.13 volts into the vmem









I've always thought of something this but I figured a watch battery might be easier, that or possibly using a motherboard fan pin header just because it would be easier, or maybe something from a can controller that way you can:

A) control your voltage easily
B) protect against frying your PSU or MOBO


----------



## theo.gr

Good thoughts...I am thinking about taking from the 5 volt rail and putting a resistor or something...So there would be a drop of say1,5 volts...
But then how would this be realized?
What resistor should i use???
Would Ohms law apply here?
R=V/I??? V=5volts I=???Would I= the max Amps the PSU can provide in the 5volt rail?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


You can solder in a molex connector to the output side of your vmem phase, to bypass the vmem circuit completely... this will also give 3.3v .. but I would use another PSU, as with yours under load..the 3.3v rail is going to jump around a lot.


Yes but this is like connecting 2 power sources of the same voltage IN PARALLEL!!!This would only result in greater CURRENT.not voltage.
For greater voltage one would need 2 power sources IN SERIES, right???

To help u understand i made this:


----------



## CL3P20

I understand..I was forgetting you need to go beyond 3.3v







..

You can solder the leads onto the legs of the mosfets..just read which side has the output voltage...the input could very well be either 12v or 5v on the other leg. Soldering to the output leg will bypass the mosfet altogether but induce current at the same point into the circuit.


----------



## theo.gr

Hm......So we want to add voltage and not current...
Maybe Using a big resistor i could add some volts more to the output leg of the mosfet and n the same time i also solder a wire with a tiny resistor to the ground so the extra current would follow that way out of the card!!!
How does this sound??????


----------



## CL3P20

Voltage goes where you put it...amperage [current] goes where its needed.

ie- Supplying the GPU with a 25A, 5v current...the GPU will still only use as much amperage as it needs...I doubt amperage is your issue...usually things pop when trying to draw more current than they are capable of....

I would solder in leads to the output leg of the mosfets..and link them all together to a plug of some-sort...then hook up your 5V supply.

*** You need to first make sure the input leg of the mosfet is receiving "x" voltage though... If the mosfets run off 12v...then adding 5v will do nothing.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

If you added an external source, how would the voltage from it be regulated in 2D when the clocks are lower? Also if you completely bypassed the Vmem regulator, why would we still have to connect it if we are going to add a seperate power source? Im just trying to get a better grasp on this concept, I like the way you guys think


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Voltage goes where you put it...amperage [current] goes where its needed.

ie- Supplying the GPU with a 25A, 5v current...the GPU will still only use as much amperage as it needs...I doubt amperage is your issue...usually things pop when trying to draw more current than they are capable of....

I would solder in leads to the output leg of the mosfets..and link them all together to a plug of some-sort...then hook up your 5V supply.

*** You need to first make sure the input leg of the mosfet is receiving "x" voltage though... If the mosfets run off 12v...then adding 5v will do nothing.


Yes i know,i think the core gets feed from the 12volts while memory from 3,3.
So what i need is to verify the MOSFET's OUTPUT LEG voltage and then take 3-4 wires glued together and then soldered in that leg and their other end soldered on a molex in the 5volt slot.
CORRECT???

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


If you added an external source, how would the voltage from it be regulated in 2D when the clocks are lower?


Its a 2005 way looooooow end card!It has no 2d mode!Only 3d!!!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Also if you completely bypassed the Vmem regulator, why would we still have to connect it if we are going to add a seperate power source? Im just trying to get a better grasp on this concept, I like the way you guys think










Well u need to solder exactly after the mosfet cos i suppose there are many components like SMD caps.resistors etc that must be crossed before the current enters the ram chips!


----------



## theo.gr

How the hell do i delete a post in this forum???Cant find anywhere the delete button....


----------



## theo.gr

Well i JUST FOUND an ASUS 8600GT SILENT 512MB for *9,76EUR*
I think i am gonna grab it and mod the hell out of it!
WHAT DO U GUYS THINK??????


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Well i JUST FOUND an ASUS 8600GT SILENT 512MB for *9,76EUR*
I think i am gonna grab it and mod the hell out of it!
WHAT DO U GUYS THINK??????


Sounds like some fun and cheap v'modding action.


----------



## theo.gr

Yap i think i ll go for it!!!
The only bad thing is in order to get to the stock house that sells the card i have to take the highway and pay 2,7 x 2 EUR tolls....GRRRRRRRRRRRR
Good thing is that i ll cross the hole ATHENS in 10 minutes instead of 1 hour!!LOL i think i ll bit it and grab the card for 15EUR!!!!!Will try to find time on saturday!

EDIT:Just found this info on the cards OC potential,without vMODs of course!

Starting with the GPU core, our overclocking left us with a stable clock speed of 590MHz, giving us an additional 50MHz to play with. This in turn increases the shader core clock of the board from its default 1190MHz up to 1296MHz, around a 9% increase. Finally, the memory on-board our sample allowed us to achieve an overclock of 60MHz from the stock speed of 700MHz. So, with our new clock speeds tested and set, let's see how these new clocks improve performance, utilising two of our real-world game titles at a resolution of 1280x1024 with 4x anti-aliasing and 8x anisotropic filtering enabled.

Half-Life 2: Episode One is first to be put to the test, and we find ourselves with a pretty impressive performance increase of almost 14% here, translating into an additional six frames per second on average.

Prey sees an even bigger performance increase with our new clock speeds, giving an additional 14.5% performance at our test settings.

LOOKS PROMISING!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

@theo-This is what I meant by 2D:


----------



## theo.gr

Oh ok...Then thsi must be different from my card cos mine doesnt have 2d mode!Just 3d!!!
My card is REALLY strong!Doesnt have 2D mode!!!loooooooollllllllll


----------



## theo.gr

hello fellow MODDERS!
Since i dont have /C setup but i do need some cheap but effective VGA cooler i thought i d ask here for your opinions between these 3:
ARCTIC COOLING ACCELERO L2 PRO fro *14EUR*

ZALMAN VF700-CU for *20EUR*

ARCTIC COOLING ACCELERO S2 for 12 *EUR* (without fans but this isnt prob,i got many)

I think i d go for the zalman but i ve heard many good words about the L2 and of course even more for the S2 so what do u guys think?


----------



## PizzaMan

The S2 just looks like way more surface area to me. I'd go that route.


----------



## tha d0ctor

FtW had an accelero s2 and he liked it, I should be getting one in the mail today or tomorrow so I'll let you know how that goes aswell, from what I hear aftermarket fans (not the acrtic cooling fans) are the way to go


----------



## CL3P20

@ theo- You are correct about the mosfet soldering.







I mentioned multiple wires..to hook up the external power to multiple mosfets [if your GPU has more than 1x mosfet for the phase you are powering]. There is really no need for multiple wires to the same mosfet..just make them at least the size of standard PSU wire.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
FtW had an accelero s2 and he liked it, I should be getting one in the mail today or tomorrow so I'll let you know how that goes aswell, from what I hear aftermarket fans (not the acrtic cooling fans) are the way to go

Ok pal i m waiting for your opinion.I happen to have 2 100mm SCYTHE fans controllable!!! from my broken musashi cooler that i will use on the S2!I think i ll get this.Its great price/performance solution!With fans its one of the best out there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ theo- You are correct about the mosfet soldering.







I mentioned multiple wires..to hook up the external power to multiple mosfets [if your GPU has more than 1x mosfet for the phase you are powering]. There is really no need for multiple wires to the same mosfet..just make them at least the size of standard PSU wire.

Oh ok!My card has one so i think i ll use only one wire!Thanks!!


----------



## tha d0ctor

if you do a volt mod straight to the mofset will it increase all the voltages across the card so that way you increase the OCP/OVP barrier along with it?


----------



## theo.gr

I have no idea...Besides 6200TC is a simple design card.Cant get simpler than that!Only one mosfet leading to the CAP before the mem chips!!!
Any way i had a change of plans








Some one got me to that 8600gt and now its gone.So i have either a *[email protected],5EUR*
or a *[email protected]*

What should i do?I am leaning towards the *XT* cos it has *GDDR3* instead of *DRR2 @800*...Plus higher clocks and *PCB* almost *identical* to that of a *3870/4850*!!!*Same uP controller* too so mod will be a piece of cake!

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...mages/vreg.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...s/vregarea.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/A...oard_naked.jpg

EDIT:Actually its not the GDDR4 model,its the slower GDDR3 one...I dont think its worth the money.Maybe i ll get the 2600PRO instead...


----------



## tha d0ctor

wow that looks just like the mod spot on the 4850/4870, no wonder ATI cards stay so cheap because it looks like not that much in terms of architecture changes (jsut like the 5*** series is essentially a revamped 4*** series)


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
wow that looks just like the mod spot on the 4850/4870, no wonder ATI cards stay so cheap because it looks like not that much in terms of architecture changes (jsut like the 5*** series is essentially a revamped 4*** series)

Yes indeed...
It matters not though...cos i wont pay 26 EUR for that card...I ll pay 13 instead for the pro and then grab an S2 too,that i might be able to use in my 5770 too in the end!


----------



## theo.gr

By the way ,check out my 6200s core clock!
Its faaaaar away in comparison with all the others!

http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=926612


----------



## tha d0ctor

well done theo, nice medals in the process, only problem is you're not on the OCN team...

get that CPU up around 4.0ghz and I bet you can sweet them all, maybe not AM3 tho


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
if you do a volt mod straight to the mofset will it increase all the voltages across the card so that way you increase the OCP/OVP barrier along with it?

It might help with OCP..but not OVP. You would have to make your own power circuit and bypass the mosfets [as they are monitored by the control IC].

If you know how to build your own regulated PSU..you could bypass the whole circuit on the GPU..and never have to worry about OCP/OVP again.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
It might help with OCP..but not OVP. You would have to make your own power circuit and bypass the mosfets [as they are monitored by the control IC].

*If you know how to build your own regulated PSU..you could bypass the whole circuit on the GPU..and never have to worry about OCP/OVP again.*

Now that is something I would live to learn how to do


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


It might help with OCP..but not OVP. You would have to make your own power circuit and bypass the mosfets [as they are monitored by the control IC].

If you know how to build your own regulated PSU..you could bypass the whole circuit on the GPU..and never have to worry about OCP/OVP again.


So it is possible to bypass it completely? I figured it might be as long as the IC had power, I wouldnt think it matters what source it comes from as long as its regulated to within spec. I just wasnt sure if the regulator supplied power to other components as well.

Off Topic: Im almost ready to do some benching now that Ive got my tech station almost complete







. Here are some pix:


----------



## tha d0ctor

cool beans, now I want a tech station, first I'll need a whole new batch of hardware to put into it though


----------



## PizzaMan

Nice station VDrop!!!! Mine's a little bit more simple, but to keep it true to the ideals of a 'pizzaman'. I actually used pizza screens to hold the HDD and DVD drive. I'll take some pics later for ya.

Mod Squad, I've got a project coming up that will require help from as many of you as are willing to donate a little bit of time. That's it just a little of your time. I'll post it later when I have more time to collect my thoughts. It will be for the greater good of the v'modding section.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thanks Pizza, I would love to see some pix of your station. And whatever project you need assistance with, I would be glad to help







.


----------



## theo.gr

Yeah PIZZAMAN bring it on!(along with some pizzas...







)
Nice tech station the VoltagE drop!!!Tempted to make one of my own...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thanks Doc and theo, I highly reccomend building one of these, it makes it so much easier to to mod the rig. Perfect for the hardware modders.

I was thinking about the alternate power source and the only thing I can think of that might be a problem is the BIOS. If you completely bypass the regulator then what would happen if the BIOS commands a signal to the GPU through the regulator and it receives nothing in response? Im just shooting in the dark, as I am no programmer, but its input/output so its logical to think that it would control the power regulation. Somebody please clarify this for me.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Thanks Doc and theo, I highly reccomend building one of these, it makes it so much easier to to mod the rig. Perfect for the hardware modders.

I was thinking about the alternate power source and the only thing I can think of that might be a problem is the BIOS. If you completely bypass the regulator then what would happen if the BIOS commands a signal to the GPU through the regulator and it receives nothing in response? Im just shooting in the dark, as I am no programmer, but its input/output so its logical to think that it would control the power regulation. Somebody please clarify this for me.


Braking new ground. Someone's gotta try it first









Here's Pizza's bench station. Poor thing hasn't seen any action in ~8 months. Just thro some junk on it. Had to use game cases as DVD and HDD, but you get the picture.


----------



## tha d0ctor

wow I think I know where my army signing bonus is going

benching station + dice / dice pot + mobo + cpu + gpu(s) + ram + psu + ssd = success


----------



## PizzaMan

*Project: V'mod Essentials*

Ok, here's the scope. The OCN v'mod section is long overdue an editor to organize info. Why wait in OCN to fix this? We can do it!! I need your help in gathering v'mod info. Once we can compile enough info I'll make a thread and request a global mod or editor to sticky it for us. Though, it's going to take us time, so the more the merrier.









*Part 1*

*-A confirmed v'mod list.*
An easy to find list of v'mods. Keep it simple and down to just pics of GPU and MEM mod points with VR size and voltage measure points. Only make important notes. Upload photos here so we don't end up with dead links down the road. Need GPU and Mobo mods. You'll be able to find the compiled list in my sig link 'useful threads' I'll keep it editted there until its time.

Here's some examples:

Quote:

GeForce 9600GT EVGA/PNY/BFG reference PCB: MEM GPU vMeasure Note: Ref designs most do a VID mod:Source1 Source2

GeForce 9600GT Galaxy non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT Zotac non-reference PCB (version A): MEM GPU vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT Zotac non-reference PCB (version B): GPU MEM
If you could submit info like this^^, but w/o the quotes so I can quote, copy and paste and update info quickly. The mods don't have to be yours. Just format them down nice and neat. Those 4 enteries took me ~20mins to get together. Had to DL, upload and edit some pics to add info. It's time consuming, but if we pull together we can make a good list fairly quickly.

*Part 2*

*--How to guides & FAQ:*

-How to: v'mod a GPU: CL3P20's guide fits this spot nicely.

-How to: use a DMM: We need someone to make a guide on the in's and out's of using a DMM. Testing continuity, measuring resistance, finding grounds...

-How to: use a soldering iron: Yep, that to.

-FAQ Capacitors: With all the info in the recent thread started by FTW420, we should be able to make one of these.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
I think Part 1 is the most important. The how to info can be easy to find compared to googling to death trying to find v'mod info.

Also, links to sites for finding data sheets. I only know of one. Anybody else have any other links?
www.alldatasheet.com

If you have any suggestions for info or material that would help future v'modders please make them.


----------



## theo.gr

Nice 1!!I ll contribute as much as i can WHENEVER i have time in my hands!!!


----------



## tha d0ctor

sounds good, should we start a seperate post to start to compile everything and then maybe touch it up for the final sticky version?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I like your idea PizzaMan, count me in, also cool tech station by the way


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


sounds good, should we start a seperate post to start to compile everything and then maybe touch it up for the final sticky version?


You can just post them here for now. This is a nice universal thread.


----------



## tha d0ctor

sounds great, time to do some nice rounding up of some past information

*XFX 8800GT NON Reference* vMEM
*XFX 8800GT NON Reference* vGPU or vGPU


----------



## PizzaMan

If you could, post them like this:

nForce 750i and 780i EVGA: vDroop and vCore

nForce 750i ASUS: vDroop

Makes it easier to update.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


sounds great, time to do some nice rounding up of some past information

XFX 8800GT NON Reference (pics attached)


Looking at your pics, you have different mod points labeled in each pic. Which is the right GPU mop point or do they all work?


----------



## tha d0ctor

*Pny 8800gt* vmem
-in front side of the PCB near mofset
*pny 8800gt *vgpu
-OCP kicks in at 1.45

edit: in reposne to ur question pizza, the mod points are the inside of that black resistor on the XFX, the point to the right is ground I believe (see middle pic)

*foxconn bloodrage PCIE / Blk mod*: PCI-E
-allows you to obtain pci-e clocks from 103-119+
-switch SMR from 128 to 125


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Heres a couple of sites that Ive used to locate data sheets:

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/

http://www.data-sheet.net/

Ive used various others that were helpful, searching for them now. Also trying to locate and compile past mods that Ive done.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I have so many more bookmarks saved in my internet explorer, Ill be able ot post even more 8800gt related stuff, and some other 8800 series aswell before the day is over


----------



## PizzaMan

I don't knwo what your doing doc, but when I click the linked images they are really small. Much smaller then the uploaded image in the post.

Doc, do yo uknow if the PNY 8800GT is ref design or not?

This is a good start guys tyvm!!!

I noticed our mobo v'mod section is lacking in worked mods. I wish I knew more about finding mobo vdroop and vcore mods.









Here's the currant list thus far:

Quote:

*-V'mod list:*

*NVidia GPUs:*
GeForce 9600GT EVGA/PNY/BFG reference PCB: MEM GPU vMeasure Note: Ref designs most do a VID mod:Source1 Source2

GeForce 9600GT Galaxy non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT Zotac non-reference PCB (version A): MEM GPU vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT Zotac non-reference PCB (version B): GPU MEM

GeForce 8800GT XFX non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 8800GT PNY: GPU MEM

*Intel Motherboards*

nForce 750i and 780i EVGA: vDroop and vCore

nForce 750i ASUS: vDroop

X58 Foxconn Bloodrage: PCIE / Blk mod Switching SMR from 128 to 125 allows PCI bus over 103Mhz

*Part 2*

*--How to guides $ FAQ:*

-How to: v'mod a GPU: CL3P20's guide

-How to: use a DMM:

-How to: use a soldering iron:

-FAQ Capacitors:

Data sheet links:
www.alldatasheet.com
www.datasheetarchive.com
www.data-sheet.net


----------



## tha d0ctor

The PNY is reference design as far the the GPU IC goes, the memory is aobut the same jsut in a different location, I think I linked the pictures to their thumnails, do you want me to change it?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
The PNY is reference design as far the the GPU IC goes, the memory is aobut the same jsut in a different location, I think I linked the pictures to their thumnails, do you want me to change it?

Being reference design included the whole PCB not just IC. If any layout is changed from ref, then its a non-ref board.

I fixed the links when I updated the list.

tyvm for your contributions guys! +reps given. keep'em coming


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay here is some info on the 2600Pro, though for the life of me I couldnt find the data sheet on the GPU IC. Sorry bout the pix, I dont have the card anymore so I cant take any new ones







.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'll keep them coming, I guess that make it non-reference Pizzaman, Im getting all caught up in techicalities

also pizzaman, that XFX volt mod sohuld work on their 9600 GSO aswell


----------



## CL3P20

May be listing mods according to IC rather than PCB would be easier..it sure would cut the ATI mod list down


----------



## theo.gr

Here is my latest mod.6200TC 128DDR
stock 350/400
MOD>550/[email protected],65v/3,10v
Basically i turned the vMEM mod resistor to 0 OHM to take the 3,10 volts so u can basically not use resistor fro teh vMEM and just solder a single wire!!!


the 3 left caps are 16v/470uF while the 2 right ones are 6,3volts/1000uF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
May be listing mods according to IC rather than PCB would be easier..it sure would cut the ATI mod list down









I totally agree!!!

This is the MOD for the uP6201BQ.
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...voltmods/151/2
Its widely used among the mid-high end ATI VGAs

Here is the vMOD for the ST L6788A
Used in the 5770 and 4770 models.It has I2C support too so it supports software adjustment!

U can add caps to add capacitance to the voltage circuitry.
From right to the left.The 2 right ones are 16v/470uF and the 3 left ones are 6,3v/1000uF placed 1 on each power phase.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Okay here is some info on the 2600Pro, though for the life of me I couldnt find the data sheet on the GPU IC. Sorry bout the pix, I dont have the card anymore so I cant take any new ones







.

What size VRs are need for GPU and MEM? I can work with those pics NP.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I'll keep them coming, I guess that make it non-reference Pizzaman, Im getting all caught up in techicalities

also pizzaman, that XFX volt mod sohuld work on their 9600 GSO aswell

Cool, I'll just duplicate it. Updated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
May be listing mods according to IC rather than PCB would be easier..it sure would cut the ATI mod list down









I don't mind duplicating info. I want it to be somewhat newb friendly. We can have 5 cards listed using all the same pics is fine with me.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Here is my latest mod.6200TC 128DDR
stock 350/400
MOD>550/[email protected],65v/3,10v
Basically i turned the vMEM mod resistor to 0 OHM to take the 3,10 volts so u can basically not use resistor fro teh vMEM and just solder a single wire!!!


the 3 left caps are 16v/470uF while the 2 right ones are 6,3volts/1000uF

I totally agree!!!

This is the MOD for the uP6201BQ.
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...voltmods/151/2
Its widely used among the mid-high end ATI VGAs

Updated! thx

BTW, do you have any voltage measure points you can add?


----------



## theo.gr

Add this to the 6200TC mod.V MEASURING SPOTS ADDED!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

PIX updated. 20k VR for Vmem and 100k VR for Vgpu.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
PIX updated. 20k VR for Vmem and 100k VR for Vgpu.

First ATI card in the list









Can you mark the vMeasure points?

Do you know if this is reference or not and what brand is it?

EDIT: CL, if you would like to start a list based from just ICs that would be fine. Would give future modders two indexs for finding info. If you want to post up a few and make a format I'll track and update them as they come. it would come in handy with new mods. Great suggestion!









List is growing.


----------



## theo.gr

Put my 5770 second on the list








Also add those 2 ICs cos they are the most comMonly used on ATI cards!


----------



## tha d0ctor

should be adding some more soon, on a side not do you guys think 2.10 volts is too much for 24/7 on my vRAM, they're underwater around low to mid 30s idling at 2.1v

edit:

here is some more stuff:

*PNY 8800GT (non-reference) OCP/OVP* : before | after
*
8800GTS 320 or 640 (reference???):* vMEM | vGPU | vMeasure


----------



## tha d0ctor

(5 attachments per post is killing me!!)

*8800GTS (g80??) OCP mod*: here
-image files says g92, believe it might be g80 though
-will edit with revision if incorrect or i find out more

*8800GT Reference OCP Mod:* here
*
GTX 275 Reference*: vGPU

I'll have another one for a single PCB gtx 295 soon to, its going ot be a bit more complicated though


----------



## theo.gr

NAAAAAAAAAH
2,1 isnt much at all!And since u run it on water then its like stock!!Or u can say that they are undervolted!!








I had my 4850s mem @2,3 24/7 NO problem!


----------



## tha d0ctor

thanks for the advice, 2.1 should be good for now then, I had it at nearlt 2.2 for some benching and it got me 2280mhz which I wish incredibly impressed by I wonder if 2.25 or 2.3 will bring it even higher

pizzaman, I forgot to post this, excellent link about soldering SMRs and replacing IC's

http://www.infidigm.net/articles/solder/


----------



## FtW 420

Here's the mod for an 8400gs I've done:










Vgpu









Vmem


----------



## FtW 420

Radeon x550, found a pic of what looked like a vgpu mod so I did it & it works










Vgpu


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Got some more additions to the WAR Station! I would like to get some ideas from you guys to build the ultimate torture station. I plan on putting a little shelf on the bottom half to mount a bread board on it







. You would be able to Vmod on the fly, with shutdown of course but you get the point. Just ordered a cooler and heat sinks for my 8800GT to try and lay down the law.
Id give you some data on the Vmod but Doc already covered the PNY nonref
8800GT









@Pizza-Tell me if you need me to research certain cards or IC's and Im on it







.

Im not sure on where everyone is at and I dont want to flood you with duplicates as I know that you have just undertook a daunting task. +rep Pizza for making the OCN better than what it already is









Sorry forgot the Pix


----------



## tha d0ctor

nice nice can't wait to see the 8800gt temps with that open airflow design and some aftermarket cooling


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Yeah me neither. I wish I had a radiator a pump, and block for it though. Getting ready to lap the CPU and AC7 to try and gain some clock, my processor is holding me back in benches. And that should help me win some HW cups for team OCN!


----------



## tha d0ctor

lapping is def worth it I suggest it fullheartedly. a little tome consuning but if you try hard enough you can get it down right to the cores


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
should be adding some more soon, on a side not do you guys think 2.10 volts is too much for 24/7 on my vRAM, they're underwater around low to mid 30s idling at 2.1v

edit:

here is some more stuff:

*PNY 8800GT (non-reference) OCP/OVP* : before | after
*
8800GTS 320 or 640 (reference???):* vMEM | vGPU | vMeasure

If you're not sure about reference that's cool, but do you know brand?

updated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
(5 attachments per post is killing me!!)

*8800GTS (g80??) OCP mod*: here
-image files says g92, believe it might be g80 though
-will edit with revision if incorrect or i find out more

*8800GT Reference OCP Mod:* here
*
GTX 275 Reference*: vGPU

I'll have another one for a single PCB gtx 295 soon to, its going ot be a bit more complicated though

8800GT ref OCP mod, but no vGPU or vMEM modÂ¿

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
thanks for the advice, 2.1 should be good for now then, I had it at nearlt 2.2 for some benching and it got me 2280mhz which I wish incredibly impressed by I wonder if 2.25 or 2.3 will bring it even higher

pizzaman, I forgot to post this, excellent link about soldering SMRs and replacing IC's

http://www.infidigm.net/articles/solder/

Learned some stuff reading that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Radeon x550, found a pic of what looked like a vgpu mod so I did it & it works

Vgpu

Updated the 8400GS, but need VR data for x550.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Got some more additions to the WAR Station! I would like to get some ideas from you guys to build the ultimate torture station. I plan on putting a little shelf on the bottom half to mount a bread board on it







. You would be able to Vmod on the fly, with shutdown of course but you get the point. Just ordered a cooler and heat sinks for my 8800GT to try and lay down the law.
Id give you some data on the Vmod but Doc already covered the PNY nonref
8800GT









@Pizza-Tell me if you need me to research certain cards or IC's and Im on it







.

Im not sure on where everyone is at and I dont want to flood you with duplicates as I know that you have just undertook a daunting task. +rep Pizza for making the OCN better than what it already is









Sorry forgot the Pix

I'm thinking just a simple list of IC's and a link to their data sheet. Maybe a short note to brands that use them.(optional)

Nice work gentleman!! First 24hrs and off to a good start.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 

*Project: V'mod Essentials:*

*Part 1*

*-V'mod list:*

*NVidia GPUs:*

GeForce 6200TC: GPU & MEM vMeasure

GeForce 8400GS ASUS: vGPU MEM

GeForce 9600GSO XFX non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT EVGA/PNY/BFG reference PCB: MEM GPU vMeasure Note: Ref designs most do a VID mod:Source1 Source2

GeForce 9600GT Galaxy non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT Zotac non-reference PCB (version A): MEM GPU vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT Zotac non-reference PCB (version B): GPU MEM

GeForce 8800GTS 320 or 640:vMEM | vGPU | vMeasure OCP

GeForce 8800GT XFX non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 8800GT PNY non-reference PCB: GPU MEM OCP/OVP: before | after

GeForce 8800GT reference PCB:OCP

GTX 275 Reference PCB: vGPU

*ATI GPUs*

2600Pro: MEM GPU

*Intel Motherboards*

nForce 750i and 780i EVGA: vDroop and vCore

nForce 750i ASUS: vDroop

X58 Foxconn Bloodrage: PCIE / Blk mod Switching SMR from 128 to 125 allows PCI bus over 103Mhz

*Part 2*

*--How to guides $ FAQ:*

-How to: v'mod a GPU: CL3P20's guide

-How to: use a DMM:

-How to: use a soldering iron: SMD Soldering Guide

-FAQ Capacitors:

Data sheet links:
www.alldatasheet.com
www.datasheetarchive.com
www.data-sheet.net


----------



## tha d0ctor

Pizza for all the missing brands I'd say EVGA is a good bet (ocp, and the 8800 gts's), they ususally follow reference to a T.

as far as the vmem and vgpu for the 8800gt go (the reference one) you can reger to the 8800gt volt mod and vmem present in Cl3P20's original volt mod tutorial seeing how those are reference 8800gts as well.

I liked that tutorial a lot, It also made me want to go out and get a desoldering sucker tool among other things, I still don't think I'll be chaning vmem IC's any time soon but I definately will be using smrs


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
as far as the vmem and vgpu for the 8800gt go (the reference one) you can reger to the 8800gt volt mod and vmem present in Cl3P20's original volt mod tutorial seeing how those are reference 8800gts as well.

I think I got it fingured out now.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I wonder if 2.25 or 2.3 will bring it even higher
http://www.infidigm.net/articles/solder/

Careful over 2,35-2,4!The chips get TOO HOT!!!

Alright i got my 2400PRO for 13 euros...I got there but the 8600gt was sold so i HAD to get something!!!
Its DDR2 800MHz rated for 1,8 volts so it will get more that 2.3!!!Gonna test it on stock,i already have found the v mods and then i ll put my half dead MUSASHI and strap it on.It will definatelly do better job than the POS cooler!

SO FAR SO GOOD!
Stable stock voltage
*FROM->600/800 TO->770/1062!!!*
I also put on my MODIFIED MUSASHI!
1 heatpipe was broken so i thought i d remove it and use the cooler with only one pipe!After all ,it would be much better than the stock.
Temps went down
*FROM->46/63 TO -> 35/43!!!*

All in all i OCed the core 28% and the mem 31,5%!!!








3dmark 06 went from 3335->4385!!!31,1%!!!COOL HA!

I am about to put some trimmers on!!!Will keep u posted!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice find theo! I cant wait to get my hands on an older card. +rep for supporting the cause







.

@Pizza-I have been trying to remember from recollection which pins were for Vgpu but anything I would say would just be a guess. I sold the card last week and dont have it anymore to verify my guess. The brand of the card is Visiontek and I believe it is a non reference board but needs verification. Ive said it before but this is a nice guide you are collaborating, very nice, +rep Pizza.


----------



## tha d0ctor

way to go thero, I wish I had a local source to pick up old card and volt mod them but when I find some on craigslist Its usually a pretty long driver, either was I have a brokeen 8800gt coming in monday (I hope) that just need a quick mofset solder job (it broke off cause the guy used glue instead of thermal adhesive... seriously) and broken 8800gts (something wrong with caps or an inductor) and an 8800gtx from an ebay auction!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

@Doc- by now should have enough spare parts to build a couple 8800's







. You are going to have that series down. Are they 92 0r 80's?

Since I dont see the 260GTX on the list I guess I can do some research on that one I will locate the IC data sheets and do the mesurements, take pix etc...


----------



## tha d0ctor

I believe the the 8800 gtx and the gts will be g80s and the XFX 8800gt is going ot be g92, I can't wait to try the G80 again because they have a real easy OCP mod, the only problem is their PCB won't fit on my waterblock so Im contained to my accelero and suicide runs







but this g92 should be an easy fix so I'm going to be able to run SLI at 850+ core clock and 1200 mem clock when the previous best for SLI on hwbot are still in the 700s and 1100s I believe


----------



## Voltage_Drop

okay almost finished researching the 260GTX and Im looking for the data sheet for Vmem which is the uP6161N, so if anybody has it or can find it, thanks! Ive narrowed down the Vgpu which is the ADP4100 which I have the data sheet for and pix, just need to edit pix with info.

Also I have another link for datasheets:http://www.datasheetdir.com/

@doc-I cant wait to see what you do with those cards, good luck







. Im searching now for some cheap cards to torture









EDIT: Ive found the datasheet that I was looking for and I got another datasheet link for you:http://www.datasheet4u.com/


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
okay almost finished researching the 260GTX and Im looking for the data sheet for Vmem which is the uP6161N, so if anybody has it or can find it, thanks! Ive narrowed down the Vgpu which is the ADP4100 which I have the data sheet for and pix, just need to edit pix with info.

Also I have another link for datasheets:http://www.datasheetdir.com/

@doc-I cant wait to see what you do with those cards, good luck







. Im searching now for some cheap cards to torture









EDIT: Ive found the datasheet that I was looking for and I got another datasheet link for you:http://www.datasheet4u.com/


Updated with new link!!!

While you're looking into 260's see if you can give this guy a hand.
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...onic-vmod.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Put my 5770 second on the list








Also add those 2 ICs cos they are the most comMonly used on ATI cards!

Where's the info for this mod?

Here's the currant list. If I've missed any cards that you've posted let me know.

Quote:

*Project: V'mod Essentials:*

*Part 1*

*-V'mod list:*

*NVidia GPUs:*

GeForce 6200TC: GPU & MEM vMeasure

GeForce 8400GS ASUS: vGPU MEM

GeForce 9600GSO reference PCB: GPU,MEM,vMeaure

GeForce 9600GSO non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 9600GSO XFX non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 8800GS reference PCB: GPU,MEM,vMeaure

GeForce 8800GS non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT reference PCB: MEM GPU vMeasure Note: Ref designs most do a VID mod:Source1 Source2

GeForce 9600GT Galaxy non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT Zotac non-reference PCB (version A): MEM GPU vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT Zotac non-reference PCB (version B): GPU MEM

GeForce 8800GTS 512 reference PCB: GPU,MEM,vMeaure

GeForce 8800GTS 320 or 640 non-reference PCB:vMEM | vGPU | vMeasure OCP

GeForce 8800GT XFX non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 8800GT PNY non-reference PCB: GPU MEM OCP/OVP: before | after

GeForce 8800GT reference PCB: GPU,MEM,vMeasure OCP

GTX 275 Reference PCB: vGPU

*ATI GPUs*

2600Pro Visiontek: MEM GPU

*Intel Motherboards*

nForce 750i and 780i EVGA: vDroop and vCore

nForce 750i ASUS: vDroop

X58 Foxconn Bloodrage: PCIE / Blk mod Switching SMR from 128 to 125 allows PCI bus over 103Mhz

*Part 2*

*--How to guides $ FAQ:*

-How to: v'mod a GPU: CL3P20's guide

-How to: use a DMM:

-How to: use a soldering iron: SMD Soldering Guide

-FAQ Capacitors:

Data sheet links:
www.alldatasheet.com
www.datasheetarchive.com
www.data-sheet.net
www.datasheetdir.com
www.datasheet4u.com


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay will do PizzaMan!


----------



## theo.gr

Hi again!
The clocks now are
*STOCK:600/400
vMODDED:823/560* @1,54v







/2.2v!The core gets more and more...The mem needs more volts







Will give it 2,35v.Nothing past that.
Scores are 06

*STOCK:3335
OC: 4658!!!*

THIS IS 40% INCREASE!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Hi again!
The clocks now are
*STOCK:600/400
vMODDED:823/560* @1,54v







/2.2v!The core gets more and more...The mem needs more volts







Will give it 2,35v.Nothing past that.
Scores are 06

*STOCK:3335
OC: 4658!!!*

THIS IS 40% INCREASE!!!

Nice work!!

Care to share the mod info on that 2400PRO for the project?

Oh, and you guys can start posting IC info anytime you feel froggy.


----------



## theo.gr

Yeah i will share!I will post fotos as soon as i take some closeups!

2 ICs here!
This is the MOD for the uP6201BQ.
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...voltmods/151/2
Its widely used among the mid-high end ATI VGAs

Here is the vMOD for the ST L6788A
Used in the 5770 and 4770 models.It has I2C support too so it supports software adjustment!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
okay almost finished researching the 260GTX and Im looking for the data sheet for Vmem which is the uP6161N, so if anybody has it or can find it, thanks!

This is the same vMEM controller on the GTS250 I was/am still modding [soon as I get a working DMM again :swearing:] I did some prelimb measuring on the IC..looks as if leg 5 is still mod point..and leg 7 ground. Can you confirm with your DMM? You would be doing me a huge favor to post the resistance as well







I am 'blind' without my meter









@ pizza- Here are some more for you:

*5770- GPUv*

















*vmeasure points for 5870:*









*OCP mod for 5870: 18k fixed resistor = max 50A/ phase*









*Diamond 4850- non reference GPUv:*









*EVGA Dual-slot 9600GSO non reference: GPUv*








*vmem:*









P5B-DLX- vDIMM:









vcore and vdroop:









MCHv:









OVP mod for vcore @ +2v:









ICHv mod for 500+ FSB:








chart for values of above mod:









...ok enough for now


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Sure will CL3P20 just give a moment and I will measure it for ya.

@CL-here is the data sheet for the up6161 and it looks to me as if pin#4 is FB and #7 is ground. Pin #5 is LDRV which provides the gate voltage for the linear regulator
pass transistor. But here is the data sheet and tell me what you think. Going to shut her down and measure the resistance. Is this your chip?

Also nice info and pix CL


----------



## PizzaMan

CL, need VR values for the EVGA Dual-slot 9600GSO.

I'll get yours and theo's data updated either tonight or tomorrow. Leaving for work now and I've got a RockBand party tonight with a bunch of 30+ year old kids.


----------



## CL3P20

@ Voltage- Mine is an 6161GC..







..not an N..unsure of the differences at this point..again..damn DMM. Yes you are correct too..pin 4 is indeed FB..pin3 is for vdroop

@ Pizza- sweet rock your face off!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

okay CL, sorry it took me so long, I dropped my first card on accident







and I had to return it at BB. Anyways this 260GTX has a blue PCB and its IC is the uP6161S14 which is what I have the data sheet for. My guess is that S14 and N are just IC packages, I dont know for sure though but Ill do some research on it.

So here is the resistance from pin 4 to ground= .709k still locating the measure points though it is more than likely that your Vmeasure will be located in a different spot than mine


----------



## CL3P20

thats the same resistance as I have listed for pin4->ground on the GTS250 IC... nice


----------



## tha d0ctor

a little off topic, but in terms of OVP/OCP mod, is it possible to user the Voltage Table Editor in Nibitor to jack up the VID voltage entries to trigger the OVP/OCP or is that not dependent on the bios?


----------



## CL3P20

If you can actually get the voltage to change via a bios edit..then yes, OCP/OVP will be raised as well....if not..then no, it wont do anything.


----------



## tha d0ctor

dammit, I know these things are stuck at 1.1v in the bios so its not worth it for risk of bricking this card, that and I can't find a version of nibitor to wrok on my GTX 295, I simply can't overclock any more and my new cards aren't coming in unti; atleast monday... *shakes fist a fedex's weak pay extra of saturday delivery policy* ...


----------



## CL3P20

I have OCP mod for GTX295...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

@CL- cool glad I could help, also how do you know exactly what size VR to use on the mods? R=V/I


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'm going to wait for the last month for couple of week before I ship out to the army to hardware mod my GTX 295 hopefully by then I'll also have a full cover block for the card aswell, so far i've found this but I wasn't exactly sure about the actual combinations of removing which resistors

also when they speak of dippers do they mean put both ends of a dipper wired directly to the end of each resistor, that way when you turn that switch on the current automatically bypasses the resistor and creates the same result as removing the resistor itself??:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=231790

it also shows the leg responsible for the OCP but that's all I know, care to divulge yoursecrets volt mod sensi?

voltage_drop : a good rule of thumb for finding the resistane you want (or atleast a start point for dropping this resistance) is to measure the resistance between the two solder-points and multiply that by 20 so if resistant shows up a 1100ohms you want a 21k resistors, etc


----------



## Voltage_Drop

you're in the army doc, +rep

that just put you up a level

@Doc~Okay yeah i remember reading that now, thanks Doc!


----------



## tha d0ctor

thanks man! next goal 350 so I can get an overclocked account, still have a ways to go! I found out if you donate to he creator of mkvtech you get the latest version of nibitor so m gonna gave flashing my gtx 295 a shot before I pull the trigger and hardware mod this beast.. still a waterblock would help!


----------



## CL3P20

Ohh..keep forgetting your single PCB..I have OCP for reference GTX295









...the resistor for OCP mod will have to be traced from the pad, connected to the pin on the IC..cant make it out from the pics..


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Yeah your like at a 2:1 ratio on your rep, wont be long! Why wont Nibitor work with your card, is it not reading your cards BIOS?


----------



## tha d0ctor

I guess you need nibitor 5.3 to read the newest cards and for that you need to donate, I donated like 2.50$ to the guy's site and accoridng to his posts on the forum he sends you the download the next time he checks his email, apparently he has more of a life than I do and hasn't checked it yet...


----------



## Patch

First time I've picked up a soldering iron without breaking something







in quite a while.

3870 Toxic
Just GPUv mod for now. 100K VR.
I've been killing so much hardware lately that I didn't even go through the effort to test on water until I knew the card would run. Just stock fan.













































Nothing ground breaking, but if I can run down a memory and OCP/OVP mod for this PCB (wouldn't even get past proxy at 1 ghz even at 1.56v on air) it may be worth putting under LN2 for some hardware points.


----------



## theo.gr

4th on 3dmark06 so long!!!
I am gonna get 2nd FOR SURE!!!And very likely 1st!!Just wait!
I give u this for now!!!
http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=928716


----------



## CL3P20

@ Patch...your gonna need to add some caps for 1ghz+..voltage regulation on those GPU's is crap once core speed and vcore climbs. I found some good info on them over on XS...couple of 1.2ghz core's with no OCP mods..and 1.75-2.v for core


----------



## theo.gr

LOL 2 volts!!!65nm right?
So should i feel free to add more volts on my 2600?Cant seem to cross 850core on 1,58 volts...So should i give it more??
Temps reach 65 MAX so do u think i can reach 75ish and be safe?


----------



## CL3P20

@ theo- you might be approaching thermal stability limit... but you never know until you try







...maybe just a quick bump to 1.7v to see if clocks increase and core doesnt implode..?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


First time I've picked up a soldering iron without breaking something







in quite a while.

3870 Toxic
Just GPUv mod for now. 100K VR.
*I've been killing so much hardware lately that I didn't even go through the effort to test on water until I knew the card would run. Just stock fan.







*

Nothing ground breaking, but if I can run down a memory and OCP/OVP mod for this PCB (wouldn't even get past proxy at 1 ghz even at 1.56v on air) it may be worth putting under LN2 for some hardware points.


haha perhaps its that attitude that's causing you to break so much hardware patch, on the other hand I'm not one to talk I have too many dead GPUs to keep track of.

That seems to be a lot of caps in that mom but if you can get another 200mhz without an OCP/OVP mod then what the hell, imagine what you can do over 2.0 volts on LN2 with an OCP/OVP mod, what's the number on the IC of that card patch?

Theo: 65 degrees is childs play! Granted if thats the core temp then the shaders are probably a little higher but most GPU's critical temps come around 90-110. I'll say it once and I'll say it again, my 8800gt Alpha Dog hit 140 degrees (maybe even 145) and lived to bench another day (that and get a hardware cpu)


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Some nice work there patch!


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
haha perhaps its that attitude that's causing you to break so much hardware patch, on the other hand I'm not one to talk I have too many dead GPUs to keep track of.

That seems to be a lot of caps in that mom but if you can get another 200mhz without an OCP/OVP mod then what the hell, imagine what you can do over 2.0 volts on LN2 with an OCP/OVP mod, what's the number on the IC of that card patch?

Theo: 65 degrees is childs play! Granted if thats the core temp then the shaders are probably a little higher but most GPU's critical temps come around 90-110. I'll say it once and I'll say it again, my 8800gt Alpha Dog hit 140 degrees (maybe even 145) and lived to bench another day (that and get a hardware cpu)

Lol ok!I suppose 75ish IS childs play then!!!
Will bupm the core up *GOING FOR THE FIRST HWBOT PALCE!!!
As now i am 2nd on 06!!!!!!!*

PS:Once back on my 190xt, i forgot manual fan on 18% while OV 1,55volts























Then started gaming and suddenly the FAN went 100% continiously and the screen was black!!
I couldnt touch ANY art of the PCB...Poor card must have gone over 130...It served me well for month after that before it was sold!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
dammit, I know these things are stuck at 1.1v in the bios so its not worth it for risk of bricking this card, that and I can't find a version of nibitor to wrok on my GTX 295, I simply can't overclock any more and my new cards aren't coming in unti; atleast monday... *shakes fist a fedex's weak pay extra of saturday delivery policy* ...


Yea, Nibitor v5.2 doesn't wotk with GTX285 or 295.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
thanks man! next goal 350 so I can get an overclocked account, still have a ways to go! I found out if you donate to he creator of mkvtech you get the latest version of nibitor so m gonna gave flashing my gtx 295 a shot before I pull the trigger and hardware mod this beast.. still a waterblock would help!

If you would, PM me if you get 5.3 plz...

Starting to work on profect update now.

@CL, I still need VR values for the EVGA Dual-slot 9600GSO pics.

EDIT: to use upload


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Yeah i will share!I will post fotos as soon as i take some closeups!

2 ICs here!
This is the MOD for the uP6201BQ.
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...voltmods/151/2
Its widely used among the mid-high end ATI VGAs

Here is the vMOD for the ST L6788A
Used in the 5770 and 4770 models.It has I2C support too so it supports software adjustment!


For IC listing I need link to data sheet.

Not real big on the pencil mods techpoerup posted for the mem mod on the 4850. Does anyone her have this card and can measure the resistances so we can post VR values?

What brand is the 5770/4770 pic?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 

*Diamond 4850- non reference GPUv:*









*EVGA Dual-slot 9600GSO non reference: GPUv*








*vmem:*










VR info plz sir

Click below for recent update.


Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



*Project: V'mod Essentials:*

*Part 1*

*-V'mod list:*

*NVidia GPUs:*

GeForce 6200TC: GPU & MEM vMeasure

GeForce 8400GS ASUS: vGPU MEM

GeForce 9600GSO reference PCB: GPU,MEM,vMeaure

GeForce 9600GSO non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 9600GSO XFX non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 8800GS reference PCB: GPU,MEM,vMeaure

GeForce 8800GS non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT reference PCB: MEM GPU vMeasure Note: Ref designs most do a VID mod:Source1 Source2

GeForce 9600GT Galaxy non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT Zotac non-reference PCB (version A): MEM GPU vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT Zotac non-reference PCB (version B): GPU MEM

GeForce 8800GTS 512 reference PCB: GPU,MEM,vMeaure

GeForce 8800GTS 320 or 640 non-reference PCB:vMEM | vGPU | vMeasure OCP

GeForce 8800GT XFX non-reference PCB: GPU MEM vMeasure

GeForce 8800GT PNY non-reference PCB: GPU MEM OCP/OVP: before | after

GeForce 8800GT reference PCB: GPU,MEM,vMeasure OCP

GTX 275 Reference PCB: vGPU

*ATI GPUs*

2600Pro Visiontek: MEM GPU

4770: GPU vMeasure vMeasure

4850 Radeon: GPU, MEM

5770: GPU vMeasure vMeausre

5870: vMeasure OCP

*Intel Motherboards*

nForce 750i and 780i EVGA: vDroop and vCore

nForce 750i ASUS: vDroop

ASUS P5B-DLX: vDimm vCore & vDroop MCHv OVP for vCore ICHv mod for 500+ FSB --> Chart Values

X58 Foxconn Bloodrage: PCIE / Blk mod Switching SMR from 128 to 125 allows PCI bus over 103Mhz

*IC List*

up6161

*Part 2*

*--How to guides $ FAQ:*

-How to: v'mod a GPU: CL3P20's guide

-How to: use a DMM:

-How to: use a soldering iron: SMD Soldering Guide

-FAQ Capacitors:

Data sheet links:
www.alldatasheet.com
www.datasheetarchive.com
www.data-sheet.net
www.datasheetdir.com
www.datasheet4u.com


----------



## theo.gr

Its reference design so it doesnt matter what brand it is!The mod will be the same in 55 millions cards ALLOVER the world








Its CONNECT 3D anyway!
Here is the http://www.st.com/stonline/products/...e/ds/15341.pdf datasheet

Now here the *IMPORTANT THING*
MY 2600 IS DEAD
To be more specific the voltage regulator circuitry is dead and to be exact i think that one of three MOSFETS is dead...
I checked for connectivity between the MOSFETS and i found out that these are the connections.
Every leg that has a number is connected to the other legs with the same number.So i ll present u this and someone (OPEN YOUR EARS CL3!!!) might figure out which one is dead and IF i can buy 1 and replace it.
The memory is good.
Here it is!


----------



## CL3P20

@ theo- are the lower 2x mosfets in the pic the same part # as the top 1x..?

*the large 'tab' on the backedge of the mosfet [labeled 1 in your pics] are the ground connections...


----------



## theo.gr

Yes pal they are the same all three of them...So if the central pad is GROUND thgis means that the *upper* is damaged right?
I think that repair IS possible if i end up out of warranty...Its proly gonna go to DONNECT3D so do u recon they will discover i ve bee vmoding it?I mean traces of solder...?
In that case i shouldnt sent it...Maybe by removing the MOSFET the short circuit would stop and the card would function again?

I found the datasheet of the mosfet...
http://www.aosmd.com/pdfs/datasheet/AOD472A.pdf
Hope it helps...


----------



## tha d0ctor

hey theo, you mind giving a little more detail about how you diagnosed a blown mofset, I got a dead 8800gts coming in the mail from the fryer and he thinks its a power issue so most likely due to a moffset.. so any help would be greatly appeciated

also pizza I sent you a pm about nibitor 5.3 which arrived in my email today, it works great on my GTX 295 but there aren't any options to change voltage due to the voltage tables, which I don't plan on hexing because I doubt that would even work


----------



## theo.gr

Further study has revealed to me that the legs marked number 2 should be the GATE SOURCE VOLTAGE.I suppose this is where the volts get in,in our case 12v.
The TAB MARKED 1&3 on the LOWER MOSFETS should be DRAIN SOURCE VOLTAGE which i suppose is the OUTPUT voltage...Obviously the UPPER MOSFET has short circuited the GROUND which means that every MOSFET is shorted unless the broken is removed right
????????

EDIT:I have an x600xt that conatins a MOSFET very similar in specs with mine,only a little higher RDS on...http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Colla...TD60N02R-D.PDF
How should i dismantle it???


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
hey theo, you mind giving a little more detail about how you diagnosed a blown mofset, I got a dead 8800gts coming in the mail from the fryer and he thinks its a power issue so most likely due to a moffset.. so any help would be greatly appeciated

Well i am not 100%sure but i thought that the broken one would have like INFINITE resistance on zero resistance.Also i could check about connections between the 3 of them and i think i found some strange clues like different connections that according to the datasheet should be present...
I just hypothesize of course but i think my assumptions are a bit correct...
I will try to find a MOSFET like this here but if its cots more that 10 EUR its not worth it right?


----------



## tha d0ctor

if you can find one off a dead card it's worth it but if oyu already have some hwbot points it might not be, unless you have money to spend


----------



## FtW 420

I'll add a pair of 8600 gts to my volt-modded collection. Added some caps & they were good for 5 first place, 1 second & 3 fourths with a total of 95.2 points in the single & multi gpu categories. Finally got me some gold...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice work FTW, post some info on it so PizzaMan can add it to the list.


----------



## tha d0ctor

updated, what are the max clocks and voltage on those, also anyone else have some more they want on while am at it??


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Patch...your gonna need to add some caps for 1ghz+..voltage regulation on those GPU's is crap once core speed and vcore climbs. I found some good info on them over on XS...couple of 1.2ghz core's with no OCP mods..and 1.75-2.v for core









I just ordered a few dozen 6.3v 3900uf's on ebay. If I can figure out where the heck to solder, I may put a few salvaged ones on in the meantime.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
haha perhaps its that attitude that's causing you to break so much hardware patch, on the other hand I'm not one to talk I have too many dead GPUs to keep track of.

That seems to be a lot of caps in that mom but if you can get another 200mhz without an OCP/OVP mod then what the hell, imagine what you can do over 2.0 volts on LN2 with an OCP/OVP mod, what's the number on the IC of that card patch?

Lol, this is the first time ever I've tried a voltmodded GPU (or mobo, for that matter) on air.









Gonna try to do the mem mod soon, but still mulling over the OCP mod. It involves removing a few tiny resistors and I have a habit of frying traces doing that.....










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Some nice work there patch!

Thank you sir!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I'll add a pair of 8600 gts to my volt-modded collection. Added some caps & they were good for 5 first place, 1 second & 3 fourths with a total of 95.2 points in the single & multi gpu categories. Finally got me some gold...

Hat off to you!

time for me to stop lollygagging around......


----------



## FtW 420

Stock clocks were 675/1008/1450, I got 974/1196/2106 @ 1.46 volts on the gpu. Here is a pic of the mod, just bridging a couple points with some pieces of resistor lead & added secondary caps.


----------



## CL3P20

You guys and your damn i7's...just pop in gpu..proceed to get hw-trophies... I gotta have DICE or better just make 10th place in most cases..because all the existing records are 5.4ghz dual cores or i7's already..sheesh!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I hear ya CL, my CPU is a major bottleneck


----------



## tha d0ctor

I can't even run most benchmarks past 4.6ghz (4.5 for 3d marks) and somehow ftw manages 4.7-4.8 runs, do you guys think it would be worth it to do the bloodrage PCIE mod and hopefully get up around the same clocks?


----------



## Patch

Wait till Gulftown hits. It puts i7 to shame.....

Aside from his obvious skills, FTW has a very special 920. 3D benching at those clocks is extraordinary.

I wouldn't really recommend the Bloodrage PCIE mod if you use it for your 24/7 rig. You could get some validations up there, but it's still unlikely to be benching at FTW's clocks without a cherry CPU.


----------



## FtW 420

One of these days (soon) I'm going to swap motherboards from my sig rig to the folding rig & mod my bloodrage to see how it compares to the ud5. The bloodrage was better for memory clocking, would like to try higher bclks on it.


----------



## tha d0ctor

is your i7 a b batch per chance FTW?


----------



## GameGirl86

So this is where my fiance (Voltage_Drop) spends all his time, geesh


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GameGirl86*


So this is where my fiance (Voltage_Drop) spends all his time, geesh


LOL for good reason too, watch out closely.. he might run off into the sunset with his soldering iron

^^probably the funniest post I have ever read^^

Welcome our voltage dojo!!!


----------



## FtW 420

Mine's an A batch, 3849A832.

Gamegirl, hey it could've been facebook...


----------



## GameGirl86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


LOL for good reason too, watch out closely.. he might run off into the sunset with his soldering iron

^^probably the funniest post I have ever read^^

Welcome our voltage dojo!!!


Thats funny Doctor, you guys have him soldering everything. LOL









FTW-thanks for the warm welcome, besides facebook is full of viruses and for old bittys anyway


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
You guys and your damn i7's...just pop in gpu..proceed to get hw-trophies... I gotta have DICE or better just make 10th place in most cases..because all the existing records are 5.4ghz dual cores or i7's already..sheesh!









I totally feel ya. I'm really proud of my 8th place Vantage runs. I had to kick a lot of i7 s butt to get that far.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
You guys and your damn i7's...just pop in gpu..proceed to get hw-trophies... I gotta have DICE or better just make 10th place in most cases..because all the existing records are 5.4ghz dual cores or i7's already..sheesh!









My point exactly!!!But i got 2nd on 2600pro with a q6600 merelly clocked at 3,42...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

@Pizza-Ive got the mem mapped out for the 260 and Im working on the GPU, I have the pinouts marked and all the data sheets, I just need to verify the measure points. Sorry it took me so long Pizza, Ive been working, modding my tech station, spending time with my son, and on and on, you get the point. Would you like what I have now to see where Im at on it?

Also I replied to donk but havent gotten a response back yet from him. He has the non reference card that I can map out and clear the 260







.


----------



## tha d0ctor

hey voltage_drop, how did the nibitor work for you.. you get any decent results
?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Worked without a hitch, thanks Doc! Im still messing with the clocks right now but I flashed it to the OC2 BIOS which is 655/1125/1404 to test it out. Im testing my max with Riva and will post where Im at. Do you think it is wise to flash it to my max stable clocks once I find its threshold or just keep it OC'ed with Riva?


----------



## tha d0ctor

personally I just flash to change the voltage (MAX IT!) and use evga precision to find out my max clocks, I feel if you go over your threshhold with flashing the wrong clocks then you will have a much harder time trying to get a display to flash your clocks back

what were the cvoltage options it gave you on top of stock?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I hear ya Doc that is why I asked, I knew the answer but was reluctant to abide by it. The voltages were 1.12V stock and I raised it to 1.18V for Extra, 3D, and Throttle, and I kept the 2D @ stock 1.05V. I also raised the fan speed to 100% to keep her cool and she idles @35-37 and loads @62 with the OC2 BIOS. Do you think I should default the clocks to 590/999/1296 and give evga a shot?


----------



## tha d0ctor

definately evga precision is the way to go, just to give you an idea of the g200 chip a v0.01 increase to my gtx 275 gave me another 10-12mhz so maybe you could get 750ish , who knows every card is different


----------



## Patch

I'm the kind of guy that scratches every itch









Did the OCP mod. I just held my breath and hoped that the Toxic 3870 mod was the same as the standard card. Had to remove 4 tiny (well, 2 of them were tiny) resistors and replace the larger ones with 300K's. Used 500K's dialed to 300.










Then I threw on a couple caps and was able to do 3dmark06 at 1012/1350 with 1.55v. Still on air.









My Toxic PCB doesn't look anything like the pictures I've found for the standard card for the Memory mod. I may not be able to do that one, but I'm not displeased with my memory clocks so far.









After I get my paws on a few more caps it will be time to try some subambient runs. My out of state family guests will put the brakes on modding/benching for the next week or so - but at least I get to shed this cursed pager on Tuesday.


----------



## theo.gr

Cards dead...It will give me many CAPS and 2 conductors though!!!
And i also have the v mod ready for u!
Both CORE and MEMORY have the same IC to mod.
This implies to 2600pro *PCB : LF R63B v1.0*
Its *uP6101*!http://www.upi-semi.com/ProductFiles..._DataSheet.pdf
For the vCORE MOD u have to connect the leg No6 using a 100kOhm VR.
*Dont go over 1,6VOLTS OR KISS YOUR CARD GOODBYE!!*
U can also add this IC to the IC list u have!
For the vMEM MOD u do the same this time using a 20kOhm VR.
Dont go over 2.5volts here...No gains after that.

@DOCTOR please add my card in the list.
Stock 600/400
OC 850/[email protected],64V/2,5V
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=928909
Verification!
Thanks!


----------



## tha d0ctor

hey patch did the OCP on that 3870 work by replacing SMRs with wires to a remote resistor? I've always wondered if that would work?

Ill be adding you in a few minutes ther, thanks!


----------



## Patch

I don't actually know if the OCP mod worked or not. I couldn't really clock higher until I added some caps. I just figured that it would be necessary anyway to get some benefit from LN2 later.

I don't know if the remote wires affect it or not.

I think I need a meatier soldering iron for these caps. My little 12W pencil Weller works great for most things, but it ain't melting any of the cap solder and it's a bear trying to get them on there with any stability.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Cards dead...It will give me many CAPS and 2 conductors though!!!
And i also have the v mod ready for u!
Both CORE and MEMORY have the same IC to mod.
This implies to 2600pro *PCB : LF R63B v1.0*
Its *uP6101*!http://www.upi-semi.com/ProductFiles..._DataSheet.pdf
For the vCORE MOD u have to connect the leg No6 using a 100kOhm VR.
*Dont go over 1,6VOLTS OR KISS YOUR CARD GOODBYE!!*
U can also add this IC to the IC list u have!
For the vMEM MOD u do the same this time using a 20kOhm VR.
Dont go over 2.5volts here...No gains after that.

@DOCTOR please add my card in the list.
Stock 600/400
OC 850/[email protected],64V/2,5V
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=928909
Verification!
Thanks!

updated IC info tyvm sir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Stock clocks were 675/1008/1450, I got 974/1196/2106 @ 1.46 volts on the gpu. Here is a pic of the mod, just bridging a couple points with some pieces of resistor lead & added secondary caps.










420, is that 8600GT VID mod?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Heres the Vmem for reference 260GTX reference, almost finished with the Vgpu, just need to measure its resistance and locate measure points.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Heres the Vmem for reference 260GTX reference, almost finished with the Vgpu, just need to measure its resistance and locate measure points.

Nice work sir









updating now

v'mod project is posted and hoping for sticky...

http://www.overclock.net/general-vol...ml#post7840362


----------



## theo.gr

Will be sticky for surE!!
By the way add my 620TC too.
Final clocks 550/546 @1,64v/3,18v

3 medals








http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=926486
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=926419
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=926612
Thanks!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Will be sticky for surE!!
By the way add my 620TC too.
Final clocks 550/546 @1,64v/3,18v

3 medals








http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=926486
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=926419
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=926612
Thanks!


Added it a couple days ago









You guys can submit new mod info to the new thread. Good reason to keep it bumped until someone stickies it.


----------



## tha d0ctor

way to go pizza +rep

I would have had another mod to add today (xfx 8800gt that came in the mail today) but I couldn't get it to post, the kid glue, yes GLUED on the accelero's heatsinks to the mofsets and ram chips and ripped off one of the moffsets, I tried fixing it and replacing the mofsets but then the 1RO or whatever choke coils started the melt and smoke every time I tried to turn the card on so now its sitting in the closet with the rest of my dead GPUs


----------



## PizzaMan

Finally got a cheapo cooler for my Zotac card. With the currant cap job, the vdroop is only -.002v. Rock solid. Got to do some probing around the mem for more caps there. The mod called for a 50K VR, but used a 100K and the knob is really touchy. Goes from 1.25v to 1.4v in less then a quarter turn. At least OCP/OVP didn't trip. 870Mhz core stable on air with 64C load. Can't wait to get her froozen. I can already tell this PCB is soooo much better then ref design 96GTs.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

@Doc-Dude that sucks. Ive heard of people mixing a LITTLE glue in with some TIM to help the heatsinks stay on but straight glue







! Were you able to still use the Accelero still atleast?

@theo- nice work on the medals man!

@Pizza-some nice clocks you got there!


----------



## CL3P20

@ Pizza..good work on the future sticky..it will be monumental!!







..also->

*info for 9600GSO mods:

100k ohm VR for GPUv...50k ohm VR if planning on OCP mod

20k VR for vMEM*


----------



## CL3P20

Uhmm... modding emergency!







1x of the hottest little GPU's was just recently released..and is being sold on Newegg.... NOAW! OMgawsh!

Sapphire.. 4860

















better pics here.... 

...check the specs









Quote:

Chipset
Chipset Manufacturer ATI
GPU Radeon HD 4860
Core Clock 700MHz
Stream Processors 640 Stream Processing Units
Memory
Memory Clock 750MHz (3.0Gbps)
Memory Size 1GB
Memory Interface 256-bit
Memory Type GDDR5
3D API
DirectX DirectX 10.1
Ports
HDMI 1 x HDMI
DisplayPort 1 x DisplayPort
DVI 1 x DVI
Still 55nm..but with less SP's than a 4850...and mucho memory bandwidth..tnx to 1GB of GDDR*5*.. Taking a look at the phase layout..mods are the same as a reference PCB 4850... power phases the same too [4x GPU, 1x vMEM]..cant really tell for sure, but it looks like there are a couple more output caps on the vMEM phase as well. 1ghz core should be easy...mem still dependent on IC..

...just thought I would share..this card looks like real fun, and a great performer too..only downfall is 5750 isnt much more..DX11 and 40nm..sooo


----------



## tha d0ctor

yup atleast I still have a working accelero but this thing is freaking HUGE, it barely fits in my case because of my watercooling tubing.., im not sure how i'll be able to run sli with

edit, I'm pissed off and I want SLI trophys, therefore I found this online and jsut bought it, looks to be a working 8800gt by EVGA with a universal GPU waterblock, he said he hasnt used it for a long time and it got to the psot screen so thats enough for me..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

let's hope this guy can ship fast because..

ALL YOUR VOLTAGES ARE BELONG TO US


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Added it a couple days ago










Dude, i mean add it to the squads 1st page as a card modded by me!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Pizza..good work on the future sticky..it will be monumental!!







..also->

*info for 9600GSO mods:

100k ohm VR for GPUv...50k ohm VR if planning on OCP mod

20k VR for vMEM*

Gotcha









What about the Diamond 4850- non reference GPUv VR value?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Uhmm... modding emergency!







1x of the hottest little GPU's was just recently released..and is being sold on Newegg.... NOAW! OMgawsh!

Sapphire.. 4860

















better pics here.... 

...check the specs









Still 55nm..but with less SP's than a 4850...and mucho memory bandwidth..tnx to 1GB of GDDR*5*.. Taking a look at the phase layout..mods are the same as a reference PCB 4850... power phases the same too [4x GPU, 1x vMEM]..cant really tell for sure, but it looks like there are a couple more output caps on the vMEM phase as well. 1ghz core should be easy...mem still dependent on IC..

...just thought I would share..this card looks like real fun, and a great performer too..only downfall is 5750 isnt much more..DX11 and 40nm..sooo









I'm still waiting for nVidia to release a card with the GT200 core with stripped down SPs or Cuda Cores or what every they deside to call them next month...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Dude, i mean add it to the squads 1st page as a card modded by me!!!


























Edited for more uploads. Added VR data


----------



## CL3P20

Diamond 4850 mod is with RT8804 = 50k or 100k VR for GPUv..same IC as the Dual-slot 9600GSO


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Diamond 4850 mod is with RT8804 = 50k or 100k VR for GPUv..same IC as the Dual-slot 9600GSO










tyvm sir

updating


----------



## theo.gr

Had a heart attack today...I got MEMORY ERROR from my mobo all day and it wouldnt post...Luckily i fixed it and i did some more cable management!!!
Here u go...
The only *DRAWBACK* from me fixing the PC again was that a little before i fixed it i though:To hell with it!I am gonna buy a new mobo and have lIke *50 SOLID STATE ULR CAPS for future vmods*!!!!





















































































Bad luck though...








Here s a couple of shots!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Looks clean theo, like the cable management you done there


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks man!I added 3870 v mod in the vmod essentials thread have a look and update!!


----------



## tha d0ctor

well done on the cables, have you throught about spinning your cpu cooler to have it blow out the rear fan instead, those new radeons look real sharp though

I took out the relay pump out of my loop today (I tihkn it actually might have given me better temps as well) to use this pump for some subambient runs once I get the new 8800GT + waterblock I ordered in, also I picked upa 7200 GS for 10 so that should hopefully get me some hwbot points

way to go pizzaman, the volt mod essentials thread has really taken off


----------



## CL3P20

looking sharp theo..I'd rock that for a daily user







X48 is soo nice for benching..I miss my DQ6..


----------



## tha d0ctor

hey CL3P20, I was probably going to try a chiller for some subambient runs, any suggestions you could throw out there, and if im using DICE in a chiller will I have any chance on cold bugging - can't wait to finally get a successful OVP on a 8800GT


----------



## CL3P20

No..no cold bug with DICE. G92's from my experience will bug somewhere in the -140/-160c range.

For the chiller..here are a few things I have learned so far.

1. Chilling Alcohol or Acetone, shrinks its volume by roughly 20-30%..plan on losing almost 1/3 of your fluid volume..once the DICE hits.

2. Acetone works best with tough tubing..like the re-enforced type from HomeDepot..etc used for kitchen sinks and stuff..its got fiberglass braids in it..and it doesnt like to bend for crap. After a few hours running with Alc/Ace in your loop..it will start to become ply-able for tighter bends.

3. InsulateInsulateInsulate!! I gained almost -12c by better insulating my tubing and pump.

I have not tried Alcohol in the loop before..but would like to. I think it will ultimately be less corrosive on the tubing. Everyone talks about it melting your plastic..and rubber etc..rubbish! Most of the damage to the tubing and rubber seals will occur from freezing and thawing. That said, I would fully drain your loop after each use.

I would also highly recommend you use some sort of open-type res..like a bucket or something of this nature [I am working on converting a Heiniken mini-keg







]..to help deal with the contraction and expansion of the fluid in the loop, both as its freezing, and warming...this will keep you from having to worry about filling the loop once you add DICE..it will also avoid pump failure that WILL happen if you use a sealed loop.*

Using a sealed loop, as with a T-line to fill and no res: Once you add DICE and the fluid begins to condense rapidly..it will create a high vacuum pressure in the loop, eventually causing the pump rotor to seize, once it burns the ceramic under the rotor from friction. You will not see the fluid level drop much either...as it is trying to..but cant, in its sealed state..once you 'pop' the top on the T-line..the fluid level will shoot down and 1/3 of your loop will be empty







.

--------------------------

So, most important I guess....use a open res







...stiff tubing..and insulate well.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
looking sharp theo..I'd rock that for a daily user







X48 is soo nice for benching..I miss my DQ6..

Thanks man!!!A 5770 will be added so the x48 will have some work to do!!
But not sooner that february....


----------



## Patch

CL3P20, your acetone chiller was one of the most impressive pieces of cooling equipment I've seen. Beaten only by your once upon a time NB dice pot. Ghetto cooling at it's finest.









This little 3870 side project is turning out to be pretty fun.

Finally put it on water and it can complete 3d03, 3d05, 3d06 and Vantage at 1053/1350 @ 1.63v (3dvolts) with the vcore, OCP mod and just 3 supplemental caps.

Still have lousy efficiency, so in Vista and with the rig on water the only bench worth any points is Vantage. Definitely worth freezing this GPU.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
CL3P20, your acetone chiller was one of the most impressive pieces of cooling equipment I've seen. Beaten only by your once upon a time NB dice pot. Ghetto cooling at it's finest.








[/IMG]

*
How does this aceton cooling work??????????*
Great job on the 3870!!!!!!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
*
How does this aceton cooling work??????????*
Great job on the 3870!!!!!!

Check it out... heres the link for Rev1 ..my first chiller setup.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...k-warning.html

Heres the thread from Rev2 ..a little colder this time around








http://www.overclock.net/intel-build...k-warning.html

Overall the chiller rocks..but is a little cumbersome to deal with and fill...etc. I really enjoy having the ability to chill when I need it... just still working on a feasible solution for longer term use.


----------



## tha d0ctor

good work patch, thats a significant increase in voltage I bet you could still have some more room to go. do you have the option of doing some windows XP dual boot and take the reigns of those earlier 3d mark version?

thanks a lot CL3P20 I really appreciate it, if I can make something 1/2 the stature of the aceton chiller I'll be in business. I just hope my DD-CPX1 will be able to handle those temps, it's a normal 200l/hr watercooling pump so who know

on a side note today must be my lucky day. I got an 8800GTX (As-is) from an ebay vender in the mail today. Someone posted a whole thread about this guy a few days back and unfortunately the poster got an 8800GTX in the mail that was missing a few Memory chips and therefore useless. This was not the case for me.

Much to my pleasure I opened the package to find mofset and ram heatsinks already connected to the GPU (so atleast I'd get a few bucks or somthing useful out of the 30$ I spent). So I proceeded to clean the card with rubbing alcohol and compressed air and see if my Accelero would fit it. Unfortunately the Accelero or my spare stock cooler from a dead 8800 GTS didn't fit so I decided to bite the bullet and plug in the card without any cooling to see if it would POST.

Low and behold after a quick restart (the bloodrage boots twice with new hardware) I got to the bios POST screen after a resounding 1 beep of victory. Now i've been trying to find some time of cooling solution to get this card off the ground and go into windows and see how well it works in a 3d environment before I put the soldering iron to it.

Any suggestions for the cooling, I was thinking along the lines of a MCW60 but the ram sinks could potentially get in the way of the barbs. a quick google search led me to this:

http://www.svc.com/rl-vna-do11-gp.html

but im concerned with how well it would transfer liquid through it and what I would need to do if I run subsero water through it. any suggestions?


----------



## PizzaMan

d0c, your lucky. If its the BFG GTX, I almost bid on that GTX the other day.









BTW, I don't have any GTX/Ultra info in the essentials thread...


----------



## tha d0ctor

ill add some 8800gtx info later on, I found a bunch of volt mods for it, I just want to be sure they are correct before I post, also i think I may have found on an OCP mod for it aswell

the card runs real well, I hacked up an 8800gts stock cooler for it and it works for now, I think im going to grab a waterblock though, i'd say go for it pizza, im thinking about getting another at this point for going SLI or even 3-way sli for 60$







then I might as well hack up the GTX 295 or sell it because I think 3 of these would be awesome if they are volt modded

I can't tell what brand it is though, all I know is its a black pcb, Ill search the serials on the back and repost, no luck but whatever brand it is I tihnk it's a winner, I cracked top 10 in vantage on hwbot w/o even voltmodding it yet


----------



## Patch

doc, I use an IDE XP drive for 3d01 and aquamark but haven't hooked it up yet. Last time I used it I wasn't sure if my OS was corrupted or a dying GPU was causing trouble, and I haven't had time to trouble shoot it yet. I suppose I should do that tonight so it's ready to go before prepping the 3870 for DICE/LN2. 01 and AM3 are so heavily CPU dependent I've been waiting to get more LN2 to run them when the CPU is >5 ghz. Even then, it's tough to get hwbot points with all the 6 ghz wolfdales people are using.....

I highly recommend getting an MCW60 (or 2, or 3, or 4). They cool the gpu better than any full cover block and are invaluable to have around. Just pick up some individual memory sinks. Low ones fit fine under the tubing and you can bend/mod taller ones in a pinch.


----------



## tha d0ctor

sounds great, im going to keep my eyes peeled for one of those on ebay, now are they single slot solutions with a little GPU bending or would I be hard pressed to fit one inbetween two cards

I had my eyes peeled on some GTX full coverblocks but I don't see myself buying another 8800GTX anytime soon if this one craps out, still if I can get it for under 40 it might be a good idea since having a mcw60, or few, wouldn't hurt


----------



## Patch

While they certainly have much more clearance than a dual slot card stock heatsink, and work great in tri and quad configurations, they are too tall to put another GPU in the _very next_ slot without some GPU bending.


----------



## CL3P20

I use MCW60's exclusively for GPU cooling..they are wonderous little cooling blocks. Zalman sinks will fit without issue beneath the tubing as well. With CPU and 1x GPU in loop, using MCW60 on the GPU, with 1.38v and +1ghz core..holding the GPU at -55c or better under load was no problem..I saw ~3c temp fluctuation between idle and load







. I was using a D5 for the pump though...so flow rates could have had a lot to do with the minimal temp delta..never really played around with the pump speed setting to see its effects on the temps.


----------



## tha d0ctor

sounds great, I jsut picked up one on the marketplace for 25$ shipped, witht he 8800 mounting hardware and some barbs, can't beat that deal, I assume the threads are G 1/4 so I can use my own barbs if I want?

also im not sure how much the temp deltas matter whiely ou are below -50 lol, what do you use to insulate cards and your mcw60s btw?


----------



## CL3P20

GPU pre-prep:










..then I cover the mem with liquid tape..and put some around the edges of the eraser.

[only pic I have of a little more prep done on the GPU]









..Dont forget to put some Vasoline in your PCI-E slot.. mine would freeze up after ~1.5hr..and cause all sorts of goofy red colors on the screen







.

For the MCW's themselves...you have to get a little creative. I first cover the outside of the block in electrical tape...then slap on the 'frost wrap' as much as I can.


----------



## Patch

Hey guys,

I picked up a pair of 7600GT's for less than $30 and gonna put em under the iron, cap the dickens out of them and freeze them. They need serious modding because they overclock like crap with stock voltage.

I'm curious about power input. They run completely from the PCIE slot and I wonder if that will be adequate when cranking it up to suicide voltage. I'll be running them on the Classified 4-way, which fortunately has an extra 4-pin molex mobo connector to supplement all those PCIE slots.

What's the best way to go about soldering more power directly to the card?

Or......another idea: Back when I was running quadfire 4890's on my bloodrage, Saaya over at XS came up with the idea of soldering more power through the PCIE traces by modding PCIE risers with supplemental power. I never really needed to since the Toxics had 6+8 pin connectors. But I have a bunch of PCIE 16 risers and it's a tantalizing idea to mod them with a power boost. They could be used with any GPU! Waddya think?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


when cranking it up to *suicide* voltage.



HAHAHAHAHAHA


























































I say solder from the 12volts exactly on the output of the phase!!!!


----------



## CL3P20

@ Patch.. You can either solder leads directly to the mosfets for 12v input..or to the back side of the PCI-E connection. I think that the power supplied form the slot will get you where you need to go..but if it doesnt, the above 2x options would be your best bet.

*One of the legs on the mosfets is for 12v input...you would simply attach a lead to this leg. Post some pics of the little guys..I can help you find the input and output phases if you need so.


----------



## tha d0ctor

although the PCI-E power soldering sounds crazy and like it would work i'd say the easiest and best bet would be to solder to the output phase of your mofsets from a molex or a fan connector with the appropriate ofcourse

I'd like to know how the 7600gt's run, especially under the cold, since I have a 7200GS coming in that I hope will give me a decent run on hwbot before I melt it







Feel free to send one of those pci risers this way if you don't need it, I'd like to put my bloodrage dice pots to use !!


----------



## Patch

Waddya think? Should I use the monster sized 3900uf caps or the "small" 1500uf caps?



















@Doc: sorry buddy! I need those risers sometimes.


----------



## PizzaMan

Higher uF normally equates to lower ESR. Being a little bit better.

@D0c, I'm probly not gonna order the risers w/ ribbon until after the holidays. Looks like me and you are the only ones interested.


----------



## CL3P20

@ Patch..for your reference..

Yellow = pre-output phase
Green = Output phase
Red = Input phase

Attachment 132748

Attachment 132749

Any of the points on the back would be great to add the caps to...I would add 16v caps to the input phase for GPUv if you are going to cap the output phase...there isnt much for capacitance..or regulation. It might help if you run into a ceiling off of the PCI current..

*Looked up mem specs for those IC's..they are rated to a max of 700mhz..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
edited 4850 BIOS:Attachment 132751

Diamond 4850 stock Bios:Attachment 132752


----------



## PizzaMan

Where to go to look up mem specs?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Where to go to look up mem specs?


Very easy pal!
Just google the MANUFACTURER (Samsung) and the IC code (SXXXXXXXXXX)
Or go to the manufacturer site!
I found @hynix's site the HOLE ID diagram of every hynix memory!I d post it if u like!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Very easy pal!
Just google the MANUFACTURER (Samsung) and the IC code (SXXXXXXXXXX)
Or go to the manufacturer site!
I found @hynix's site the HOLE ID diagram of every hynix memory!I d post it if u like!


hehe, I'm so google lazy sometimes. Though, this sounds like some good info for the essentails thread


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
hehe, I'm so google lazy sometimes. Though, this sounds like some good info for the essentails thread









haha if you're too lazy to google something I can't help you pizzaman...

keep me posted, january 20th im heading down your way to fort benning for AIT so after that I won't be able send you funds except for once an a while until my 14 weeks are done


----------



## CL3P20

Successfully mod'd a ASRock i865P/G for vcore..squeezed some hwbot points out of a little 478 2.4ghz celly I bought for 15$







. I'll post some pics here in a bit..still tuning for better 32mil time..gonna install XP on a SATA drive and re-run benchies for final submissions..currently managed 3.68ghz @ 1.82v:

11th- 1mil Pi
13th- 32mil Pi
13th- PiFast

Will make proper posting later of course


----------



## Danker16

how do I volt mod or pencil mod my 4850??

any step by step guides?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Successfully mod'd a ASRock i865P/G for vcore..squeezed some hwbot points out of a little 478 2.4ghz celly I bought for 15$







. I'll post some pics here in a bit..still tuning for better 32mil time..gonna install XP on a SATA drive and re-run benchies for final submissions..currently managed 3.68ghz @ 1.82v:

11th- 1mil Pi 
13th- 32mil Pi 
13th- PiFast

Will make proper posting later of course










Nice points for a $15 buck investment









3.68 with stock vCore. No way to overvolt it? Mobo mod maybe?

Oh, and for some reaston My vantage scores are 7th place now. They where 8th. both single card and SLi.







Have the new hwbot points started yet?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danker16*


how do I volt mod or pencil mod my 4850??

any step by step guides?


Does it look like this?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Nice points for a $15 buck investment









3.68 with stock vCore. No way to overvolt it? Mobo mod maybe?

Oh, and for some reaston My vantage scores are 7th place now. They where 8th. both single card and SLi.







Have the new hwbot points started yet?

Does it look like this?



Well, actually 3.63ghz on stock..I penciled for a small bump up to 1.84v and that got me to 3.687ghz..but even with pin mod for 133fsb, I am still hitting a wall at 154fsb. No post..clockgen/setfsb even hard locks at 154fsb, even with 2v







CPU may be at its fsb limit...hard to say. I have had this RAM and mobo +225fsb though with other 100fsb->133fsb CPU's ...







Still fun none-the-less..might try for higher clocks if I can freeze it some.

with the cpu-z points too..I managed to finaggle 4.2points total from the little celly
http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=930765
..this means I will have to run Wprime once I get the OS installed on the sata drive


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice work CL3P20. Keep us updated on your results after you freeze that sucker!


----------



## Patch

CL3P20,

Don't forget to check for a FSB hole. Blast way past and see what happens.

And thanks for the 7600 info.


----------



## PizzaMan

Someone posted this elsewhere on OCN. Just wondering if anyone here has every played with Wire Glue?

http://www.hobbyengineering.com/H4076.html


----------



## tha d0ctor

good all about the FSB hole patch, forgot about those since I got my i7

pizza that wireflue stuff looks pretty legit, I'd like to see how well it actually adheres to surfaces and if it has any resistive properties

I wonder if it is capable of being cleaned off because this and some hot glue would open he door for a lot of RMAable volt mods in the future...


----------



## CL3P20

Glue wire...sick..







I try that for a 1$


----------



## tha d0ctor

the impression got from the OP about it was that it is really hard if not impossible to clean, must sick for accidentally bridging connection and RMAs, I'd definately love an RMAable volt mod solution ...


----------



## CL3P20

I cans solder and still RMA..liquid tape is helping too







The 1mil tip on my Hakko gets all the credit though..but simple stuff like GPUv isnt a problem, its OCP modding + caps etc, that I need to figure out to rig a little more 'discretely'









15.7 hw points over this weekend from: 2.4ghz celly and P4 551







new shiny silvers for me too..woohoo..Ohh, and #6 on the team now







<- @ Ben


----------



## tha d0ctor

well done, can't wait to et another 8800gt 512 (hopefully it'll come tomorrow) to finally start competing with you guys again


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Ive got to start competing as well, Im not even a member of the Volt Mod Squad yet, got to stop procrastinating. I guess Id rather stick my money into hardware than 3DMark







.

Very nice work btw CL!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

#2 Pentium 4 Mobile 2.66Ghz in SuperPi with 53sec 580ms - 1.7 points
#2 Pentium 4 Mobile 2.66Ghz in PiFast with 77.05 sec - 1.7 points
#2 Pentium 4 551 in PiFast with 53.03 sec - 1.7 points
#2 Pentium 4 551 in SuperPi with 31sec 640ms - 1.7 points
#2 Pentium 4 551 in SuperPi 32m with 26min 40sec 640ms - 1.7 points
#2 Pentium 4 551 in PCMark 2004 with 6799 marks - 0.0 points
#3 Pentium 4 551 in CPU-Z with 4261 mhz - 1.6 points
#3 Pentium 4 551 in wPrime 32m with 1min 3sec 500ms - 1.5 points
#3 Pentium 4 551 in wPrime 1024m with 34min 16sec 889ms - 1.5 points
http://hwbot.org/community/user/cl3p...reSilverAwards

Still working on getting suitable wprime scores with the celly at 3.67ghz...and determined to get 2nd in wprime with the 551 too..missed it on 32mil by .04sec


----------



## Voltage_Drop

.04 are you serious. You got that CL, keep on benching. i so want to see what my hardware is capable of doing. Im just broke. I offer no comp in the AM3 cause of my CPU so what do you think I should go for?


----------



## CL3P20

A Q9550 or E8500 would be sick on your mobo..and put you right in the mix as far as clock potential goes..If not..a Q6600 or E7400 would be good cheaper alternatives too..and still possess some good potential for higher clocks.

*IMO- the Q6600 and the E7400 I had both did 4.5ghz ..the Quad took DICE to get there, the E7400, only air.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thanks CL, I need to check the funds and I think those choices might be a viable option for me.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Glue wire...sick..







I try that for a 1$









$10.99 with shipping :/








Check this out. Kapton Tape. I saw it in a business supply book today. It was advertised as great for protecting circuit boards while soldering. Wont melt like electrical tape.

Even better I just found Copper conductive tape. I've found copper tape before, but it was for stain glass work and didn't have conductive adhesive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Ive got to start competing as well, Im not even a member of the Volt Mod Squad yet, got to stop procrastinating. I guess Id rather stick my money into hardware than 3DMark







.

Very nice work btw CL!

Dude, all you have to do is submit a score as part of the Overclock.net team. You don't haft to score any points to be in team ranking.

You are more the mod squad worthily with your contributions


----------



## CL3P20

The Kapton tape looks pretty slick..me likey! Once I get some funds in my cookie jar, I'll have to put the tape on the list with some more 478mobile CPU's..I think I will just break some 478's for while..until I can save enough to finally get some Pots.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
The Kapton tape looks pretty slick..me likey! Once I get some funds in my cookie jar, I'll have to put the tape on the list with some more 478mobile CPU's..I think I will just break some 478's for while..until I can save enough to finally get some Pots.










I just checked and the shipping for me was going to be $20 UPS ground.


----------



## CL3P20

Off topic..I hadnt forgot about shipping this 8400..just yanked it out today finally to get it boxed up...only problem is..that sparked a whole round of benchies on the replacement CPU..the P4 551







. Which I might add..is a zippy little netburst junky @ 4.1ghz. Anyhow..it'll be shipping out this week..I'll make sure and PM when it does.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Off topic..I hadnt forgot about shipping this 8400..just yanked it out today finally to get it boxed up...only problem is..that sparked a whole round of benchies on the replacement CPU..the P4 551







. Which I might add..is a zippy little netburst junky @ 4.1ghz. Anyhow..it'll be shipping out this week..I'll make sure and PM when it does.

NP man. Its the holidays. I know how it is.

BTW, what kind of pot are you looking for?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
BTW, what kind of pot are you looking for?


..tha kind..duh







..I really need CPU/NB and GPU..with a cherry on top.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
..tha kind..duh







..I really need CPU/NB and GPU..with a cherry on top.


Well my GPU pot is ending up turning into two pots. They're really gonna be a more traditional block. Soldering directly to the GPU cooler base isn't happeneing. Waiting on the supply store to get some more 1.5"ID copper caps in stock. It's not going to be a "bartx' pot or anything, but it'll be cheap. Thinking of make about 5-6 more and see if we can get some new dicers on the scene. Thinking I could do them ~$50 shipped US48 and still be worth the time and investment. Not insolation included of course.

Could have my buddie slap a pipe with a flast bottom on it for a NB Pot. You'd just have to figure out your mounting.


----------



## CL3P20

I might just take you up on that..I really need a NB to run my MIIF with another dual core...


----------



## MM10X

my GPU mods... i've done three different 9600GT's, reference, MSI non reference V1 and V2...

does this get me into here?









EDIT: whoops... gotta get some HWbot scores, lol...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 







I might just take you up on that..I really need a NB to run my MIIF with another dual core...

Went my the supply store toady to get 1.5" copper caps, which they're still out of. though, I did pick up two 1.25" couplers for $5. Stack them together and mount them to a flat copper plate and you've got yourself a cheap NB dice pot.

This should be easy to slap together. Much easier then my GPU pot. How big of a plate would you like on the bottom? I'm think 2.5" square. Would that be big enough for you hole spacing?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

That is really cool Pizza Man!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MM10X* 
my GPU mods... i've done three different 9600GT's, reference, MSI non reference V1 and V2...

does this get me into here?









EDIT: whoops... gotta get some HWbot scores, lol...

defiantely man, do you have the voltages and clocks of them and any benchy results?

keep it up pizza, I can't wait to see this pot of yours, I should be working on my chiller allt hrough this week for some aceton/dice madness this weekend


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


defiantely man, do you have the voltages and clocks of them and any benchy results?

keep it up pizza, I can't wait to see this pot of yours, I should be working on my chiller allt hrough this week for some aceton/dice madness this weekend


The little NB pot should be done tomorrow. The GPU is goona be a bit longer. Waiting on copper caps that I will need to do some lapping work on before mounting to the pipe. I've got the stainless mounting plate cut pattern drawn out just need to get it cut.


----------



## tha d0ctor

good to hear

I just soldered up an 8800gt and my 8800gtx with vmem, vgpu and vmeasures across the board, I'll probably need more distilled water before I can throw the second 8800gt on my loop and do some SLI runs but it should be well worth it tomorrow after I square away the resistance and voltages, then it's all about finishing my chiller and doing for some OCP goodness

plus my ancient 7200gs for 10$ came in so im going to throw my accelero on it and suicide run the s*** out of it!


----------



## MM10X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
defiantely man, do you have the voltages and clocks of them and any benchy results?

keep it up pizza, I can't wait to see this pot of yours, I should be working on my chiller allt hrough this week for some aceton/dice madness this weekend

current 24/7 on air is 1.33v core 843c/2050s, 2.15v mem 1102Mhz.

though i'll get some hwbot scores once i do another OC run...


----------



## crashdummy35

Just thought I'd throw this out there for air coolers making runs here:
Arctic Cooling Accelero L2 Pro $20.
Review.

Looks good and seems to fit a wide range of cards.

@ tha d0ctor: Good luck on those runs.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM10X*


current 24/7 on air is 1.33v core 843c/2050s, 2.15v mem 1102Mhz.

though i'll get some hwbot scores once i do another OC run...


sounds good man, I'll add you as soon as I finish palying mw2 - who knows how long that could be

crashdummy awesome deal, too bad I can't get mine to fit my 7200 GS for some runs tomorrow


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Went my the supply store toady to get 1.5" copper caps, which they're still out of. though, I did pick up two 1.25" couplers for $5. Stack them together and mount them to a flat copper plate and you've got yourself a cheap NB dice pot.

This should be easy to slap together. Much easier then my GPU pot. How big of a plate would you like on the bottom? I'm think 2.5" square. Would that be big enough for you hole spacing?


 ..2.5" should do it..


----------



## tha d0ctor

updated, I'll post some updates tomorrow following my benching runs, hopefully the 8800gt SSC works, if not I have a DD Maze waterblock out of it but Ideally I'd prefer it at high voltages with loud inductors


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
..2.5" should do it..









The 2.5" looked kind of small, so its going to have a 3" square base. It's a simple copper plate that's not to thick, so you can easily dremal it down if it's to big.


----------



## PizzaMan

Here we go. The bottom needs some more lapping. Not to worried about the edges, but the center needs to be flater. Only had 1 sheet of 400 grit. Had him torch it all and give it nice blues and purples. Psychedelic


----------



## MM10X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


updated, I'll post some updates tomorrow following my benching runs, hopefully the 8800gt SSC works, if not I have a DD Maze waterblock out of it but Ideally I'd prefer it at high voltages with loud inductors










cool! btw i have one hwbot here... but i have some single GPU scores to upload, ect. 
http://hwbot.org/community/user/mm10x?tab=personal

anyways, i have one score of P10054 in vantage for 2x 9600GT's.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM10X*


cool! btw i have one hwbot here... but i have some single GPU scores to upload, ect. 
http://hwbot.org/community/user/mm10x?tab=personal

anyways, i have one score of P10054 in vantage for 2x 9600GT's.


To bad those points aren't for overclock.net


----------



## tha d0ctor

looks good pizza, it's really coming along

the 8800gt I bought was giving me some werid artifacts, I accidentally bridged two legs of the memory IC with solder doing the vmem but I thought I cleaned it all out, the voltages seem fine so Im going to try to bake it tomorrow and see if that will fix it, unfortunately this means I will probably need to remove all my solder points but it could be worse I guess

the 7200gs wont allow my mcw60 or dd maze to fit so Im going to have to find some creative method to cool it to get some points out of it


----------



## PizzaMan

If someone here could help this Gentleman. I've been trying to help, but I'm really busy the next couple days and don't have the time.

All the info is in OP, just need to pull the data sheets and get him pointed in the right direction.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6270...-vmem-mod.html

heh, posting from the lappy at work that I pulled from the office because my employees were abusing it. Now time to put it back up for anyone sees me.


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 

heh, posting from the lappy at work that I pulled from the office because *my employees were abusing* it. Now time to put it back up for anyone sees me.










You were letting employees voltmod your laptop?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


If someone here could help this Gentleman. I've been trying to help, but I'm really busy the next couple days and don't have the time.

All the info is in OP, just need to pull the data sheets and get him pointed in the right direction.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6270...-vmem-mod.html

heh, posting from the lappy at work that I pulled from the office because my employees were abusing it. Now time to put it back up for anyone sees me.










damn old and obscure = hard to find

worst IC ever:

http://www.intersil.com/data/fn/FN9168.pdf tis the (SOIC) version

http://vr-zone.com/print/-xfx-6600-d...view/2905.html

^^^that might be a full mod for it^^^ - this IC might control both vmem and vgpu?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Here is the datasheet for the 6549CBZ:

#4 is FB and #7 is Ground, that seems to be a common anomaly for the 14 pin SOIC package.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


You were letting employees voltmod your laptop?










Ha! I wish I could get them to mod something. I've talked one into buying an aftermarket cooler and letting me show him some stuff with his CPU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


damn old and obscure = hard to find

worst IC ever:

http://www.intersil.com/data/fn/FN9168.pdf tis the (SOIC) version

http://vr-zone.com/print/-xfx-6600-d...view/2905.html

^^^that might be a full mod for it^^^ - this IC might control both vmem and vgpu?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Here is the datasheet for the 6549CBZ:

#4 is FB and #7 is Ground, that seems to be a common anomaly for the 14 pin SOIC package.


Thx guys.

Modder needing help? Grab your capes and find a phone booth. The V'mod Squad to the rescue!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Ha! I wish I could get them to mod something. I've talked one into buying an aftermarket cooler and letting me show him some stuff with his CPU.

Thx guys.

Modder needing help? Grab your capes and find a phone booth. The V'mod Squad to the rescue!


We live for this stuff!


----------



## tha d0ctor

interesting development, 90% sure im selling my GTX 295 to pay for cards to voltmod... and start my nestegg for the 300 series


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Very interesting indeed, if I had the cash i would definitely buy it from you.


----------



## tha d0ctor

still waiting to hear from the guy, but I figure if my 8800gtx survives my DICE/OVP session, and the other 8800gtx I order comes in and I am able to ressurect it, I should be able to find a 3rd either ressurected or on ebay and rock out tri-sli for a fraction of the price and maybe 10-15% less performance

plus there are only around 10 submission for the 8800gtx on hwbot for tri-sli so I might be able to take some cups


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


still waiting to hear from the guy, but I figure if my 8800gtx survives my DICE/OVP session, and the other 8800gtx I order comes in and I am able to ressurect it, I should be able to find a 3rd either ressurected or on ebay and rock out tri-sli for a fraction of the price and maybe 10-15% less performance

plus there are only around 10 submission for the 8800gtx on hwbot for tri-sli so I might be able to take some cups


That should be an easy win for ya Doc. Im thinking about OC'ing E2160 but its probably already overated in HW by now.


----------



## tha d0ctor

any ideas why my 8800gtx idles at 1.28 normally, so then I volt mod it to idling at 1.4 but when it loads it drops the vgpu by .06-.08 to 1.32-1.34?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


any ideas why my 8800gtx idles at 1.28 normally, so then I volt mod it to idling at 1.4 but when it loads it drops the vgpu by .06-.08 to 1.32-1.34?


The 8800GTX comes with a 1.3v VID. What was the vdroop like before the mod?

Suggestions for helping vdroop: adding caps and maybe a little IC data sheet reading will help find some vdroop info. A lot of cards' vdroop is helped by adding caps. Though, the G80 GTX being the 'monster' card it is, you may just haft to live with it. One way to find out.









Oh, and you can always flash it to an Ultra and bench again.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


The 8800GTX comes with a 1.3v VID. What was the vdroop like before the mod?

Suggestions for helping vdroop: adding caps and maybe a little IC data sheet reading will help find some vdroop info. A lot of cards' vdroop is helped by adding caps. Though, the G80 GTX being the 'monster' card it is, you may just haft to live with it. One way to find out.









Oh, and you can always flash it to an Ultra and bench again.










well I just did the OCP mod which is supposed to lower the droop from .08 to .02 which is an added bonus


















from: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=171016

it's ugly but I'll try to post pics tomorrow, gonna finish up working on the chiller tomorrow hopefully and pick up some DICE so I can put this baby on the chiller and see what it is made of, anyone know what voltage the OVP kicks in on the 8800GTX anyways?

edit: think I may have found the OVP and it kind of helped with the droop, my card was idling at 1.48 volts and this time it only fell .04 to 1.44. im not sure where I could go about capping this card though, any ideas?

heat seems to play a huge factor in these g80s - i started out fine in the jane nash bench mark and the second I hit the latter half of new calico its artifcating like a mofo, still another 20mhz is another 20mhz and when Im running DICE through this card's veins it should tear into the top 3 hopefully...

double edit: ovp mod turned out to be a success (as far as I can tell), I managed to boot up at v1.55 and begin a run of vantage, the droop knocked it down to 1.51 but it got well into the benching w/o crashing.

Im not entirely sure if this is the trigger for the OCP (depending on my sources) but im confident enough since the card managed to boot after me adding secondary SMRs to what I believe to be the four power phases) I have it right. So far i've managed to raise my top gpu clock 30mhz and I can lost likely get over 700mhz at this rate which should bring me into 5th or 4th place on hwbot once I get some decent cooling.

Unfortunately my modified stock cooler hates me after v1.4 and the card started to artifact right as jane nash was jumping into the boat so I backed out to find the card had gotten up to 87 degrees. Tomorrow as I finish my DICE chiller im going to leak test and get an idea of the flowrate with some ice water in the loop. I'm hoping the icewater alone will be enough to turn some heads and hopefully crack top 3, the DICE is what is going to scorch up the competition (and shader cores...)


----------



## CL3P20

post a pic of the backside...I will show you a few points for capping...or Pizza can get to it if Im not around today..


----------



## PizzaMan

Be careful not to kill that thing on air before you get her on water.

Does your card look like this?


----------



## Patch

Anyone run across an OCP mod for the 5970?

(I shouldn't solder one of these.......but sometimes the most joy comes from doing something you probably shouldn't.....)


----------



## tha d0ctor

that's exactly what the backside looks like Pizza
Cl3p20 I'll post the pics in a few minutes once I get my camera up and running. I also found places to cap near the voltage inputs but it would be tough for me to read which side is the voltage and which is the ground whent he card is on due to its location so i rather stick to stuff on the backside of the PCB

Also I picked up 50 pounds of DICE just a few minutes ago, so time to finish up with the chiller and do some wet runs with some icecubes and see how it goes, hopefully tonight









here are some pics of my card and the OVP mod:



















Possible capping on inputs:









Whole PCB:









vMeasure (focus of pizzamn's pics)









soldering and ovp?









another view of same part









Also quick question about my 8800gt's OCP mod, would it be best to remove the IMAX leg, or add resistance (solder a resistor parallel) to the ADJ leg to help disable the OCP on this PWM

http://www.richtek.com/download_ds.jsp?s=293


----------



## PizzaMan

Put caps on the points I marked. They are really close to the GPU and should work nicely.

Be careful trying to replace to inductors. They don't come off easily.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


GPU pre-prep:










..then I cover the mem with liquid tape..and put some around the edges of the eraser.

[only pic I have of a little more prep done on the GPU]









..Dont forget to put some Vasoline in your PCI-E slot.. mine would freeze up after ~1.5hr..and cause all sorts of goofy red colors on the screen







.

pizza.. as for the capping,m with the + side of the cap on the vgpu or vmem readpoint side correct?

For the MCW's themselves...you have to get a little creative. I first cover the outside of the block in electrical tape...then slap on the 'frost wrap' as much as I can. 










vaseline.. really?

should I cover my whole card with the liquid tape since it sounds like the whole card might freeze?


----------



## PizzaMan

hehhe, I should take pic of my Zotac card for ya. It's 98% covered in liquid tape.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

You got your chiller working Doc?

How easy does liquid tape come off If you need to do some more mods?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


You got your chiller working Doc?

How easy does liquid tape come off If you need to do some more mods?


the thicker it is the easier it comes off


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


You got your chiller working Doc?

How easy does liquid tape come off If you need to do some more mods?


the chiller is done although untested, im going to try it with icewater in a little bit and get back with results, first things first though im going to cover the rest of this card with the tape and apply the ram sinks


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


vaseline.. really?

should I cover my whole card with the liquid tape since it sounds like the whole card might freeze?


or dielectric grease

I don't usually cover the entire card with liquid tape, but you do want a good healthy zone around the GPU. but it depends on how humid your area is and how long you'll be running it.


----------



## tha d0ctor

*patch/pizzaman*: now what's the best method to clean up the vaselin afterwards, I feel really weird about putting anything in my pci-e slot other than a gpu itself

*voltage_drop*: nearly finished I hope it works as well as I have planned or else all this work it for nothing, as far as it goes now it comes down to the OCP mod, how long/if my pump will hold up and if I screwed up anything on my card while prepping it for this little adventure

*cl3p20*: thanks for all the input, if this thing works out well you might be changing the blueprints on your chiller to this which will require less surface area for the aceton which inturn creates less hazard and fewer expenses









alright here's a quick sneak peak of what is to come (the rest you can check out over at my other post) :
http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liq...ml#post7937266









Before









After









and I just had to go nvidia green!

ohh yea...








OCN (Vmod Squad) FTW!


----------



## Patch

I like the green









Acetone on a q-tip works best, but you won't really be able to get it all out easily. One of the hazards of extreme cooling. Not for those who baby their hardware.


----------



## tha d0ctor

now is it conductive at all, is there anything to worry about if I don't clean it all out, and one more thing... how much exactly should I use, just put some on the card itself and slide it into the slot or in the slot and slide the card in?

what's the actual function of the vaseline anyways?

the green is nice until you spill a drop on your parent's carpet, I had to go on my hand and knees to 'take a little off the top' because that green does not wash out...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


or dielectric grease

I don't usually cover the entire card with liquid tape, but you do want a good healthy zone around the GPU. but it depends on how humid your area is and how long you'll be running it.


^^^this. I forgot to meant the only reason I'm covering my whole card is because I'm going to be using a 'full cover' dice block. so there is going to be a lot of ice between the block and the card. The GPU die and the memory modules are the only things exsposed to the block.


----------



## Patch

The function of the vaseline is to protect you from a short at the slot from condensation.

Here's a pic of some condensation forming on one of my 5870's under LN2. Notice that I should have expanded my zone of liquid tape a bit........










No. It's not conductive. I use dielectric grease or vaseline in the cpu socket itself to protect from long term condensation.

Here's an example on my Commando:


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
*patch/pizzaman*: now what's the best method to clean up the vaselin afterwards, I feel really weird about putting anything in my pci-e slot other than a gpu itself

*voltage_drop*: nearly finished I hope it works as well as I have planned or else all this work it for nothing, as far as it goes now it comes down to the OCP mod, how long/if my pump will hold up and if I screwed up anything on my card while prepping it for this little adventure

*cl3p20*: thanks for all the input, if this thing works out well you might be changing the blueprints on your chiller to this which will require less surface area for the aceton which inturn creates less hazard and fewer expenses









alright here's a quick sneak peak of what is to come (the rest you can check out over at my other post) :
http://www.overclock.net/dry-ice-liq...ml#post7937266









Before









After









and I just had to go nvidia green!

ohh yea...








OCN (Vmod Squad) FTW!

That is HOT Doc, or should I say cool







? Very impressed, you got some serious skills there Doc. +rep


----------



## tha d0ctor

hey guys thanks for all the help and support! the chiller worked awesome I would highly suggest this design to anyone looking for some relatively easy subzero chilling. apparently denatured alcohol can work in the loop as well and wont strip holes in your porch floor... (although I didnt try denatured)


check it out here, another gold medal for OCN as long as it passes through the fine tooth comb of the hwbot screening process









damn all these people with 6ghz dual cores... I couldn't even compete in any other benchmarks


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I had complete faith in you Doc, I knew you could pull that off. What kind of temps are you managing with it?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Thanks!!!!!

The coldest I got it was -51/52 degrees celcius according to the the temp sensor on the card, I feel like if I used copper tubing,increased the insulation on the resevior tube, and lapped the IHS it would get better temps.

IMO these are the only factors keeping me from 900mhz, although my 300mhz OC on my 875 run is impressive enough but not that magic number I wanted . Although I feel like I pushed this card so hard it probably doesn't want to go that far again. :/


----------



## Voltage_Drop

-56







, that is what Im talking about Doc! Man push that card hard, It only cost ya like 30 something so no major loss, especially if you obtain some HW points. You definitely deserve some royalties for that.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
-56







, that is what Im talking about Doc! Man push that card hard, It only cost ya like 30 something so no major loss, especially if you obtain some HW points. You definitely deserve some royalties for that.

hopefully the 2nd one I order for the same price works as well although I'm not sure if I'd throw both of them on dice, maybe on my loop but the sli record for vantage doesn't look like it will be too hard to obtain

first things first I hope this card works with minimal cleaning and baking and as little soldering as possible


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Man you got me wanting to step my game up. My Rig needs a lot of work though before I can even think about competing.

Dont take me wrong, I love my son to death and my child on the way, but everytime I make a dollar it seems like Im in debt 2







.


----------



## FtW 420

d0c, awesome job on the chiller & great work on the new gold. I'ma have to see about putting something like that together, I be impressed...


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
d0c, awesome job on the chiller & great work on the new gold. I'ma have to see about putting something like that together, I be impressed...

thanks man I'm suprised the design and pump (dd-cpx-1) worked as well as it did for so long. hopefully I can get it off the ground again before I ship out but it was a hassle going as far as I did to get the DICE and all the prep work and etc. Still I'll definately be keeping for chiller for future runs, hopefully on a CPU some time too









i'd definately suggest it for anyone

hey ftw, how did you go about doing your benching on the gtx 285, im supposed to get a 2gb version in a week or two and I was curious as to how you went about the voltage change and etc... I'm going to have it on a mcw60 and that full cover heatsink so I should have a problem with high voltages (although I would have a problem if I killed the card)


----------



## PizzaMan

Feel free to drop that chiller off on your way south


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha if you pay for shopping I could surely lend it to you, I dont forsee too many chances to use in within the next 5-6 months while im at benning, ideally I'd like to do another run before I bounce but the question is on what... I want 1000mhz on some type of GPU for sure


----------



## PizzaMan

Nah, that's cool man.









Let me know though, if you're gonna be in the N. Ga area.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

@tha dOctor-Its going to be a sad day when you finally ship off man. I have gotten a lot of good ideas and advice from you and it has been invaluable to me. I wish you the best of luck when you are over seas and look forward to you coming back to the OCN.


----------



## tha d0ctor

voltage_drop: hopefully when I go overseas its somewhere cool, but if I end up the the desert somewhere I'll be sure to post pics of hummers with OCN appliques slapped on them and vantage runs from my laptop lol, gotta start saving up for one of those 260m series laptops with the G92 cores. Although I doubt the temps in Iraq or afghanistan are condusive to overclocks









pizzaman: only time will tell where I'll be but wherever I go I'll be sure to bring the chiller, is columbus in N. Georgia or is that considered west? The chiller option is still on the table, I know you'd get some great use of it it for the 4-5 months im training









also is the 8800 ultra essentially the 8800 gtx just with different stock clocks and or voltage and possibly better mem chips. That 8800gtx I froze had quimodas so it only hit 1175mhz or 1150 I believe before artifacting which suprised me especially since I didn't bother running the memory past 2.0 volts (stock). If I could get ahold of a Ultra with some samsungs or hynix (if i could be so lucky) I'd love to try to hit 1300mhz because it seems the memory chips love the -20 degree pcb temp


----------



## PizzaMan

You could always experiment with some timing adjustments for your memory. Its one of those 'last resort' things, as it can be risky business.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
You could always experiment with some timing adjustments for your memory. Its one of those 'last resort' things, as it can be risky business.

I put no faith in Quimoda's to do anything but run them at stock voltage or undervolt them. So if I do say I'd probably loosten them a bit and do it well down the road. Ideally first I'd like to do some SLI runs but it looks like to be able to compete I'd have to use 3-way sli which I'm not even sure the bloodrage supports...


----------



## CL3P20

@ the doc- nice going! the chiller looks official







Nice work on the res..you got a chance to play with it yet? Sorry for the delay on your Q's..I been out for a while working. How'd the OCP mod go..or have you completed it yet?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ the doc- nice going! the chiller looks official







Nice work on the res..you got a chance to play with it yet? Sorry for the delay on your Q's..I been out for a while working. How'd the OCP mod go..or have you completed it yet?

no problem, contrary to popular belief real life takes precedent over OCN... that being said thanks a lot I appreciate it, I can't get over how well it worked.

I still haven't gotten the chance to tweak the chiller a bit but once Christmas is over I should have enough disposable income to restock one aceton or try denatured alc, reup my dry ice, pick up a used card or two and make some adjustments to the chiller to hopefully improve temps.

also if I get the balls I might do the bloodrage pci-e mod although I really would like to avoid braveing the icy NH weather to boost my CPU clocks

As far as the OVP mod I believe I got it working although without a datasheet to this damn PWM I can only speculate. All my research has led me to beleive the OCP kicks in at 1.5.-1.55 and I managed to bench without any problems up until 1.6 and higher. Although once I got to 1.6 and above I had real problems with stability and finishing my runs. At that point things became inconsistent, and even at 1.7 clocks just 25mhz over what I was running at 1.6 simply wouldn't hold. I think this inconsistency could be attributed high core temps deep within the core, so I am also considering an IHS lapping job in addition to adjusting the res on the chiller

Unfortunately I didn't get to do pizza's droop mod so that can always be next on my the list of things to do for next run since it was running at around .05v.

Also here's the dilemma I have that im trying to figure out with my 8800gtx and 8800gt.

With the GTX (it's 4 phase) there are the 3 resistors that line up with the OVP mod I posted in the essentials from XS for other G80s (ie GTS) that measured at 700ohms each. I then found another resistor that I traced back to a leg on the IC right near the FB that was listed as vsense on another tutorial's picture (how they found out it was vsense w/o the datasheet made public baffles me). This smr was also 700hms. so I soldered 1.2k SMRs parallel to these which decreased the overall resistance to around 430 ohms, allowing more voltage.

In terms of percentage points how much would this change the trip point assuming my OVP is correct and how would a 4.7k resistor affect the same mod.

Also with my 8800gt that im still trying to figure out there are 3 pins in succession that I have narrowed down to the OCP/OVP. There is IMAX,TCOC and ADJ. the OCP is dependent on if ADJ>TCOC and Imax is a definition for the OVP I believe. Would removing the IMAX resistor suffice for the mod or would it be best to solder a resistor parallel to it to increase the voltage going through Imax? the Imax smr is 1600ohms so what would be ideal? or am I going about this all wrong and I should be replacing thr ADJ resistor with a higher resistance resistor to fool to OCP.

sorry about the disertation but this overvolting stuff it like crack to me now lol


----------



## CL3P20

Basically, any combination of ways to raise resistance on the OVP circuit should work to increase the trip limit. By adding the extra resistance to ADJ you are lowering the amount of power "seen" by the IC...an offset of the actual voltage. By removing IMAX..you might disable OCP altogether...depending on how the circuit is though...it might result in a permanently 'open' power state....or "0.0v". If the resistor is easy to get to...you might try it. Sounds like it will work...some of the XFX mods for OCP are w/ resistor removal..


----------



## tha d0ctor

sounds great so my next project is to switch out adj all together







, first things first im baking another 8800gtx I got in the mail today "as is", I threw it in my PC real quick (no stock cooler unfortunately) to see if it would display and it didn't but the vGPU and vMEM voltages seemed ok (althugh the vMEM seemed high) so hopefully job will get it displaying


----------



## PizzaMan

Thought I'd share this. Did you know that most reference design nVidia cards are actually 'provided by nVidia' (manufactured at Flextronics)? Not all, but in a lot of cases yes. I knew nVidia made some OEMs, but I always thought their yields where really low. Apparently, a lot of releases roll out as 'provided by nVidia' (manufactured at Flextronics). Then later models are made by the partners. Which sometimes the brands keep reference design and other stray from it.

Then their are cases like the GTX 280, which are all 'reference cards' and (manufactured at Flextronics).

So you have "reference design", which is just the design that makers use.

Then you have "reference cards", which are actually made by nVidia's manufacturer, Flextronics.

Thx goes to Zap for this information.


----------



## Patch

Time for me to try to move past the monkey see monkey do stage. But I'm missing some basic concepts. These non-reference 7600gt's are the perfect cheap way to experiment.

1) For core and mem voltage mods the general pattern seems to be soldering a resistor from FB pin to ground. Does that always hold true? Are there exceptions?

2) What's the best method of mapping out ground points on the PCB? Not the big ones, but the random little ones that may be more convenient for soldering close a resistor.

3) How does one figure out OVP and OCP mods? What controls this on the chips? This may not be as straightforward, but what process goes through your mind when trying to find these on a card?

Edit: 4) How do you find vcore and vmem measure points?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Time for me to try to move past the monkey see monkey do stage. But I'm missing some basic concepts. These non-reference 7600gt's are the perfect cheap way to experiment.

1) For core and mem voltage mods the general pattern seems to be soldering a resistor from FB pin to ground. Does that always hold true? Are there exceptions?

2) What's the best method of mapping out ground points on the PCB? Not the big ones, but the random little ones that may be more convenient for soldering close a resistor.

3) How does one figure out OVP and OCP mods? What controls this on the chips? This may not be as straightforward, but what process goes through your mind when trying to find these on a card?

Edit: 4) How do you find vcore and vmem measure points?


1) as far as I know for more recent cards that use a seperate PWM and Memory IC for voltage regulation FB is you choice modpoint, unless you plan on changing the VID which can also be done by changing certain resistor orders but can be incredibly hard.

2)For ground you are supposed to use the continuity setting on you DMM and touch points and it is supposed to beep. My DMM doesn't have this setting or it doesn't work correctly so this is what I do for ground that seems to work.

-I set my dmm to check for resistance (2000 ohms setting) and start touching it to places I believe might be mod points with one of the probes while keeping the other probe attached to my mod point.
-Once I find identicle resistances between a number of points I beleive to be ground points I choose which one of these based on how easy it is to solder

3)When doing OCP mods you need a full datasheet. Take RT8802A for example (from the PNY 8800gt we both have/had I believe)

Under functional bin description I read through each various pin and look for ones that seem to define an over voltage protection or an over current protection. In the case of this PWM I found out that pins: 11,15,16,17 all had rhetoric about OCP/Droop. Pin 16 even described that if PIN15>PIN16 than OCP is initiated.

Then it is a matter of looking at your current PCB and deciding what would be the best approach the minipulate the PWM. In this case you would want to fool the PWM into thinking PIN15 (ADJ) voltage is smaller than PIN16 (TCOC). Pin 15 happens to go out to a 1.6k resistor. By replaceing this with a 2.5/4.7k you should have a smaller voltage going through and delay you OCP trigger point

4) This is the part the really gets me. Ususally G92 cards and other cards have a line of 8+ SMRs in a row that seem to correspond with the number of power phases on that given card, usually one side of these (not the ground) have a vgpu read point. As far as vMEM there are generally SMRs on the back side of each memory chip. The ones towards the top edges generally seem to have a vMEM readpoint.

This is the part that really trips me up the most, it really helps to have a tutorial or already have an idea what the default voltages will be and guess and probe.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, a lot of it is 'educated' guess and probe. Try to follow the original voltage path. Newer cards with the PCIe connector are easier to me. You start by following the 12v path. Existing caps will help you find where the voltage changes to its lower values for GPU and MEM. You'll have 16v caps only on the 12v rail. Once it lowers to 1.5-2.5v range you'll see 2.5 and 6.3v caps used. This is where you'll start following the GPU or MEM path. Some boards make it easy to get accurate reads point close to the core and some boards you'll have to rely on reading under the caps.

As for grounds. The DVI/VGA bracket is always ground. I use it to measure continuity. It's not a bad move to double check your ground while the card is running.


----------



## Patch

Thanks guys, that's very helpful.

Here's the data sheet for the EVGA 7600GT controller.

I'm seeing undervoltage protection references, but no OVP info. The feedback mechanisms don't quite seem to fit.....


----------



## CL3P20

@ Patch..the above info posted by Doc looks great..very informative! As for your IC datasheet, there is no OCP/OVP for that circuit. You can adjust the upper limits of the mosfets and cap's by adjusting resistance on the RT pin for the switching frequency...adjusting resistance on the RT pin regulates the frequency at which the caps and mosfets "dump" or "store" power...higher frequencies on the core typically requires a mod to switching freq to keep current supply fast..adding caps will help too.

As far as "probing for vmeasures" just use your eyes...look first for caps and inductors...these are alway the safest points for measure from..once you get deeper into the PCB looking for voltage, you must us your judgement..not to pick a resistor...this = KABOOM.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Patch..the above info posted by Doc looks great..very informative! As for your IC datasheet, there is no OCP/OVP for that circuit. You can adjust the upper limits of the mosfets and cap's by adjusting resistance on the RT pin for the switching frequency...adjusting resistance on the RT pin regulates the frequency at which the caps and mosfets "dump" or "store" power...higher frequencies on the core typically requires a mod to switching freq to keep current supply fast..adding caps will help too.

As far as "probing for vmeasures" just use your eyes...look first for caps and inductors...these are alway the safest points for measure from..once you get deeper into the PCB looking for voltage, you must us your judgement..not to pick a resistor...this = KABOOM.

Nice info







. I have yet to do an OCP/OVP but I need a card to practice on. My inductors are whining and Im afraid if I push the 8800 any further she is going to blow. Im still a newb when it comes to Vmodding but Im catching on thanks to you guys!

+rep to all of you for an informative little guide


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Nice info







. I have yet to do an OCP/OVP but I need a card to practice on. My inductors are whining and Im afraid if I push the 8800 any further she is going to blow. Im still a newb when it comes to Vmodding but Im catching on thanks to you guys!

+rep to all of you for an informative little guide









thansk for the rep glad it helped, thanks cl3p20 too, I was a little hesistant at first to help out patch and thought it would be best to leave it to the volt mod sensi

unfortunately I traded MW2 and my 8800gt for a 8800gtx, headset, some fans and a vista key and crysis so I wasn't able to try to 8800gt volt more.. but I did manage to find 2x PNY 8800gts on craigslist that I plan to move on, also if this 8800gtx in 3-way SLI works out for me I should be able to sell my gtx 285 to do some OCP/OVP action with the 8800gts I might pick up

unfortunately once I get my 3x 8800gtx's on a water cooling loop (I haven't figure out how this is going to happen yet...) Im not sure how I'll be able to move 3 8800gtx's out of the way (possibly including an 8800gt for physx) without disassembing my loop...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
thansk for the rep glad it helped, thanks cl3p20 too, I was a little hesistant at first to help out patch and thought it would be best to leave it to the volt mod sensi

unfortunately I traded MW2 and my 8800gt for a 8800gtx, headset, some fans and a vista key and crysis so I wasn't able to try to 8800gt volt more.. but I did manage to find 2x PNY 8800gts on craigslist that I plan to move on, also if this 8800gtx in 3-way SLI works out for me I should be able to sell my gtx 285 to do some OCP/OVP action with the 8800gts I might pick up

unfortunately once I get my 3x 8800gtx's on a water cooling loop (I haven't figure out how this is going to happen yet...) Im not sure how I'll be able to move 3 8800gtx's out of the way (possibly including an 8800gt for physx) without disassembing my loop...

You did an awesome job with the info Doc, I couldnt think of much to add after that. I think Im just going to use the 8800 as a practice card to hone my skills before I move on to more expensive cards. I need to start trading like you doc so I can get rid of some of this stuff I have accumulated and really get my hands dirty.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
You did an awesome job with the info Doc, I couldnt think of much to add after that. I think Im just going to use the 8800 as a practice card to hone my skills before I move on to more expensive cards. I need to start trading like you doc so I can get rid of some of this stuff I have accumulated and really get my hands dirty.

that PNY 8800gt should tear with the OVP mod depending on cooling. I could point you right to the resistor I think you need to swap out of unlimited potential









My trade skills have served me well I guess but I need another freaking MOBO/CPU combo for a test bench so I don't have to keep taking apart my current loop and rearranging stuff as much!!!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
that PNY 8800gt should tear with the OVP mod depending on cooling. I could point you right to the resistor I think you need to swap out of unlimited potential









My trade skills have served me well I guess but I need another freaking MOBO/CPU combo for a test bench so I don't have to keep taking apart my current loop and rearranging stuff as much!!!









Yeah I would like a little direction on the OVP mod for this card. Its the same PNY that you had already modded. Right now I have a stock cooler from a 9800GT on it which really sucks so I got it stock clocked for the meantime until I find a better cooler for it and some heatsinks. I cant really afford to go water yet but Im going to save up for it after I get my caddy fixed


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Yeah I would like a little direction on the OVP mod for this card. Its the same PNY that you had already modded. Right now I have a stock cooler from a 9800GT on it which really sucks so I got it stock clocked for the meantime until I find a better cooler for it and some heatsinks. I cant really afford to go water yet but Im going to save up for it *after I get my caddy fixed*









Caddy = Number one priority, period.

That being said we can move on to the OVP, what's the PWM/IC number I'll see if i can work this out before I fully slip away into my Co-op Empire Total War trance. Pics would be nice too so I can show you all at once!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
Caddy = Number one priority, period.

That being said we can move on to the OVP, what's the PWM/IC number I'll see if i can work this out before I fully slip away into my Co-op Empire Total War trance. Pics would be nice too so I can show you all at once!

Here is the PWM IC which is the RT8802A. Do you need some shots of other areas of the PCB as well? Thanks for the help Doc!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Here is the PWM IC which is the RT8802A. Do you need some shots of other areas of the PCB as well? Thanks for the help Doc!

just a little bit of the pcb around the PWM, that's a good pwm right there


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
just a little bit of the pcb around the PWM, that's a good pwm right there









Okay, how is this shot? Sorry about the bad pics, Im just to lazy right now to take the card out for pics







.


----------



## tha d0ctor

which one of these SMRs is attached to the 5th leg in from the left side, also which is attached to the 6th and 7th aswell (5th is the most important) is it the one I am point to, if so please post the resistance


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Im not sure at the moment, I guess Im going to take the card out and do some investigating. Sorry for hindering your Total War trance, go ahead and get down on the game and I will get the details and post them in a little bit. Thanks!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Im not sure at the moment, I guess Im going to take the card out and do some investigating. Sorry for hindering your Total War trance, go ahead and get down on the game and I will get the details and post them in a little bit. Thanks!


haha no problem, Its coop and turned based so I have liek 4-5 minutes when my buddy is play though his term, let me know how it goes, sorry I had to make you remove it after all..


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
which one of these SMRs is attached to the 5th leg in from the left side, also which is attached to the 6th and 7th aswell (5th is the most important) is it the one I am point to, if so please post the resistance









Which pin were you refering to, #5 the comparator pin?

Also I was looking at the data sheet and found something that could be useful. If #15-VADJ > #16-VTCOC then OCP is triggered. #15-VADJ is the load droop which is set by placing a resistor from that pin->ground. So I was thinking that maybe we lower the voltage on VADJ with a VR and keep it less than VTCOC and we can set the OCP for whatever value we desire. I just need to look at the data sheet some more to find the tolerance of those pins.

What do you think, sounds like it might work, right?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Which pin were you refering to, #5 the comparator pin?

*Also I was looking at the data sheet and found something that could be useful. If #15-VADJ > #16-VTCOC then OCP is triggered. #15-VADJ is the load droop which is set by placing a resistor from that pin->ground. So I was thinking that maybe we lower the voltage on VADJ with a VR and keep it less than VTCOC and we can set the OCP for whatever value we desire. I just need to look at the data sheet some more to find the tolerance of those pins.*What do you think, sounds like it might work, right?


Exactly, the 5th pin on that side that I pointed to from the left, being pins #15 and 16 for the overall datasheet. I don't think soldering a resistor in parallel would help in the matter (I beleive this reduces resistance as a whole..) you want to put a higher resistance SMR in place of whatever SMR comes on the trace of leg 15 to ensure that VADJ is lower!

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Exactly, the 5th pin on that side that I pointed to from the left, being pins #15 and 16 for the overall datasheet. I don't think soldering a resistor in parallel would help in the matter (I beleive this reduces resistance as a whole..) you want to put a higher resistance SMR in place of whatever SMR comes on the trace of leg 15 to ensure that VADJ is lower!

Merry Christmas!!!


Yeah, that is what I was refering to is putting a VR in series with #15 to keep its V lower than TCOC to adjust the OCP trip point. Does TCOC have a constant set voltage or does it fluctuate given certain circumstances? Well atleast we are on the right page and I will measure that resistance then and post my results.

Merry Christmas to you to Doc and everybody here at the OCN!


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 

As far as "probing for vmeasures" just use your eyes...look first for caps and inductors...these are alway the safest points for measure from..once you get deeper into the PCB looking for voltage, you must us your judgement..not to pick a resistor...this = KABOOM.

Excellent advise!
I almost fried my DFI X48 the other day when probing for vCORE i soldered in close to the socket and something must have sorting causing the board to SCREAM!!!!!!
I de soldered and all was well!Next time only solder on inductors MAINLY!!!
Or caps if inductors vary enough from the caps...


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Yeah, that is what I was refering to is putting a VR in series with #15 to keep its V lower than TCOC to adjust the OCP trip point. Does TCOC have a constant set voltage or does it fluctuate given certain circumstances? Well atleast we are on the right page and I will measure that resistance then and post my results.

Merry Christmas to you to Doc and everybody here at the OCN!


I want to say TCOC falls in line with the VID and VMAX but you would have to read/understand the schematic with all the lines and boxes in the datasheet which I unfortunately don't

I don't think soldering resistors in parallel actually works to increase resistance (someone correct me if I'm wrong) because I put a 1.2k SMR over a 700ohm resistor and this dropped the overall resistance to ~430 ohms. So IMO the best bet would be to replace the resistor for the VADJ withs omething beastly like a 4.7k resistor (surely it must be under 2k stock) that way it really fools the PWM into unleashing completely unnecessary voltages if necessary









I wan't to hive this a shot once I hopefully get some 8800gts in the near future... SLI at 1000mhz anyone?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I want to say TCOC falls in line with the VID and VMAX but you would have to read/understand the schematic with all the lines and boxes in the datasheet which I unfortunately don't

I don't think soldering resistors in parallel actually works to increase resistance (someone correct me if I'm wrong) because I put a 1.2k SMR over a 700ohm resistor and this dropped the overall resistance to ~430 ohms. So IMO the best bet would be to replace the resistor for the VADJ withs omething beastly like a 4.7k resistor (surely it must be under 2k stock) that way it really fools the PWM into unleashing completely unnecessary voltages if necessary









I wan't to hive this a shot once I hopefully get some 8800gts in the near future... SLI at 1000mhz anyone?

I dont think I am explaining myself correctly. What I want to do is completely eliminate the resistor coming out of Pin #15 and replace it with a VR(Input->ground). and yes parallel does not increase resistance you are correct, only in series does the resistance values add up(which you already know, just clarifying). I was thinking to measure the resistor that is connected to ADJ and starting out the resistance of the VR at that given value and that should give me the ability to increase the resistance to lower the voltage of ADJ and keep it lower than TCOC to establish my own trip point. I just need to figure out what TCOC does exactly and make sure that its V does not change, that it stays at a constant voltage(which is what Im hoping for). The reason I want to use a VR is because we do not always keep the same Vcore so I figured that it would be easier to adjust on the fly without having to solder different size resistors to compensate for the change in Vcore. Am I making any sense?


----------



## Patch

Putting resistors in parallel will decrease resistance because you have a_dded_ another "pathway" without decreasing the original.

Finally got all 3 Toxic 3870's modded with GPUv, OVP and supplemental capacitors.










Now trying to decide whether I should throw em all on water for trifire testing or just go ahead with air.......

Getting better at removing and replacing SMR's.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Putting resistors in parallel will decrease resistance because you have a_dded_ another "pathway" without decreasing the original.









Now trying to decide whether I should throw em all on water for trifire testing or just go ahead with air.......
Finally got all 3 Toxic 3870's modded with GPUv, OVP and supplemental capacitors.

Getting better at removing and replacing SMR's.











Patch: I know you have an tech bench type setup so go on water and rack up the hwbot points with them crossfire.. in other words: balls out! Let me know when you have some benchy results and I'll throw them under your membership

Voltage_drop: nowI understand completely you want to have a floating vADJ, which is a rather awesome idea. It is such a good idea infact it would tempt me to push the voltages so hard that the card might melt lol. Based onw hat you are daying I think it can defiantely be done.

Best idea would be to first create vmeasures for both the tcoc and vadj to just get an idea of what you are dealing with for relations and move from there. Like you said, create a modpoint from the voltage at tcoc with an appropriate resistance or possibly do the inverese and find a way to volt mod TCOC.

While you are doing all this probing and vmeasure soldering you might as well solder a vmeasure to the IMAX leg somewhere and see how that responds to increases in voltage and the actual relations to other voltages (in theory it should stay the same) and see if you could do a simple volt mod on that leg to save the trouble of messing with SMRs and deassembling legs


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Patch: I know you have an tech bench type setup so go on water and rack up the hwbot points with them crossfire.. in other words: balls out! Let me know when you have some benchy results and I'll throw them under your membership

Voltage_drop: nowI understand completely you want to have a floating vADJ, which is a rather awesome idea. It is such a good idea infact it would tempt me to push the voltages so hard that the card might melt lol. Based onw hat you are daying I think it can defiantely be done.

Best idea would be to first create vmeasures for both the tcoc and vadj to just get an idea of what you are dealing with for relations and move from there. Like you said, create a modpoint from the voltage at tcoc with an appropriate resistance or possibly do the inverese and find a way to volt mod TCOC.

While you are doing all this probing and vmeasure soldering you might as well solder a vmeasure to the IMAX leg somewhere and see how that responds to increases in voltage and the actual relations to other voltages (in theory it should stay the same) and see if you could do a simple volt mod on that leg to save the trouble of messing with SMRs and deassembling legs


Thanks Doc! Those are some really good suggestions you have







. I have the perfect candidate for this mod," the infamous G92". Im going to give it a go tommorow and see what happens as I am just to tired to mess with it now. I also need to get some more tips and VR's so Im kind of limited on what I can accomplish at the moment.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Thanks Doc! Those are some really good suggestions you have







. I have the perfect candidate for this mod," the infamous G92". Im going to give it a go tommorow and see what happens as I am just to tired to mess with it now. I also need to get some more tips and VR's so Im kind of limited on what I can accomplish at the moment.


I hear ya buddy. I just placed an order with WFC. If the Potentiometer I order come in monday that would be beast because these 2x 8800GTs on the craiglist near me for 100$ are still available I want it. Hell why not try to lowball him too







PNY FTW!

That G92 is indeed infamous, it seems only CL3P20 has been able to dominate it with 1030mhz GPU core, it pales my 1285mhz mem in comparison :/


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Also I was wondering about the spots I marked in the pic. The caps are getting hot as well as the inductors are whining, how could I rectify this? There are spots for extra caps right next to them and another spot for another inductor right above them. Which 8800 series cards utilize these bare spots?


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Patch: I know you have an tech bench type setup so go on water and rack up the hwbot points with them crossfire.. in other words: balls out! Let me know when you have some benchy results and I'll throw them under your membership


Your wish is my command.

For all 3 Toxic 3870's I used vGPU @ 1.61 (3D). Clocked at 1055/1250.

Just ran 4 benches tonight. 3 hardware golds and one silver.





































Sorry, didn't get a screenie of 05.


----------



## CL3P20

nice 06' score..its my fav 3d bench







Killer core speed to..you running on straight water there?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Your wish is my command.

For all 3 Toxic 3870's I used vGPU @ 1.61 (3D). Clocked at 1055/1250.

Just ran 4 benches tonight. 3 hardware golds and one silver.





































Sorry, didn't get a screenie of 05.










well done patch I'll go ahead and update asap.. I assume this puts you back for FtW420 in the point total...









voltage_drop: all I can think of is more caps and inductors in parallel with the existing ones, It might be tough to find out how many uH those chokes are though.. damn you non-reference design

it looks like those emptry cap stops would go to non-existing power phases.. probably not the best idea to add caps to those since it could have traces going to it and would open up voltages going to.... well who knows


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


nice 06' score..its my fav 3d bench








Killer core speed to..you running on straight water there?

















Thanks.









Yep, just water - no chiller.

Kind of funny, actually. I have all 3 GPU's after a single GTX 120 rad in a single loop. I have a 360 GTX sitting here, but haven't quite decided how to mount/position it yet......

Of course, the GPU loop shares a single reservoir with the CPU loop - it has a 480 GTX.









Edit: @ Doc - Yeah.







But hwbot has a glitch right now that is stealing 30+ points from 2 of my 3d05 scores. It'll correct itself within 24 hours, I bet. Happens occasionally.


----------



## PizzaMan

Merry X-mas v'modders!

Patch, those 3870's are screaming. Nice work









Working on an i5 rig for a friend of mine. This list of available air coolers for 1156 is horrid. Ordered the wrong cooler to start with. Load temps are 72C with stock cooler, running stock. hahaha

He brought me a little gift. A 6600GT 128MB. Its got the 6 pin layout on the PCB for PCIe power connector.







New toy to mod.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Adjustable OCP concept has been realized







. It is completely functional.









Now its time to add some caps and see what she can do. What size caps should I put in parallel with these here, and where else should I put some caps?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Adjustable OCP concept has been realized







. It is completely functional.









Now its time to add some caps and see what she can do. What size caps should I put in parallel with these here, and where else should I put some caps?


please tell more, how high voltage wise have you gotten and what clocks? glad it worked out!!

as for the caps the 16v caps look like 180uh so you could use anything 16v at 180uh or higher in parallel, the 1200uh cap might be a 6.7v I can't really tell though

unless the heat and noise make that big of a fuss, the OVP should compensate for any droop/voltage spikes with sheer power


----------



## Voltage_Drop

All Ive done so far is preliminary testing, I had her at a little over [email protected] but the caps were getting hot as before. So I must cap this thing out before I push it. I would literally cry if I blew this card before some real clocks happen. All Ive got for caps is 25V and 50V from 1uF to 1000uF, is that to much V for the caps?

Also what is the highest Voltage you have pushed on this core?

Im so excited, Im not sure how far I should push this on stock cooling though, seems like kind of a waste

I seriously need your help with this Doc, I dont have the means to push it real hard yet but Id like to get the most out of it that I can with my current setup until I can get it perfected.

Im going to log off and do some real testing, be back in a bit with the results.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay Doc, Ive have her @1.274/idle and @1.298/load while playing Grid and it hit 91c







. I think its my caps causing the heat increase so I must rectify this before I can go further. Though my inductors are not emitting that horrid whining anymore so that is good. I had it @780 core but it was artifacting after that so I increased the voltage to 1.34/idle and 1.366/load and it never dropped off and now my temps for ATITool were @71 max, havent done another run with games yet so that will be my final determinant for temp.


----------



## tha d0ctor

heat is going to be your killer it looks like. Stock coolers (especially that single slot one) are going to be worse. There's only so much you cna do with removing the shroad and strapping another fan on to it with better thermal paste. Your best bet for the price would be an accerero with a fan then you could really let that card go, that's about the best you can get on air

additional caps, sicne they divide up the current, should give less heat from the caps but these temps will attribute more towards your PCB than GPU temps


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


heat is going to be your killer it looks like. Stock coolers (especially that single slot one) are going to be worse. There's only so much you cna do with removing the shroad and strapping another fan on to it with better thermal paste. Your best bet for the price would be an accerero with a fan then you could really let that card go, that's about the best you can get on air

additional caps, sicne they divide up the current, should give less heat from the caps but these temps will attribute more towards your PCB than GPU temps


Yeah I figured as much, Do you think the caps I have for 25V and 50V will be to much or do they only push out what is being fed into them?

Man I need some water, this really sucks!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Yeah I figured as much, Do you think the caps I have for 25V and 50V will be to much or do they only push out what is being fed into them?

Man I need some water, this really sucks!


the further the caps are from the voltage that is going through them, the less actual voltage noise regulation they do


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay, I will pick up some 16v caps tomorrow and see if I cant find a better cooler or mod this one. I also need to order some AS5 cause I forgot that I had to use this crappy dynex TIM to mount this cooler cause I ran out of AS5 when I was lapping my CPU. I might just pick up some OCZ Freeze to see which one is better for me.

Going to work on the RAM now I suppose.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Thanks.









Edit: @ Doc - Yeah.







But hwbot has a glitch right now that is stealing 30+ points from 2 of my 3d05 scores. It'll correct itself within 24 hours, I bet. Happens occasionally.


I think they are changing the site around right now, my points have been going up & down & back up today when I haven't submitted anything.
You just blew right past me in points, I'll have to start cranking the voltage on some of these old cards & break some of my scores or break the cards trying...


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Okay, I will pick up some 16v caps tomorrow and see if I cant find a better cooler or mod this one. I also need to order some AS5 cause I forgot that I had to use this crappy dynex TIM to mount this cooler cause I ran out of AS5 when I was lapping my CPU. I might just pick up some OCZ Freeze to see which one is better for me.

Going to work on the RAM now I suppose.


OZ freeze, or even better MX-2, im not entirely sure if OCZ is non-conductive but I think it is, MX-2 surely is awesome when it comes to GPU and 100% non-conductive

AS5 on a G92 chip = sizzle sizzle lights in your house blink - black screen / no post

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I think they are changing the site around right now, my points have been going up & down & back up today when I haven't submitted anything.
You just blew right past me in points, *I'll have to start cranking the voltage on some of these old cards & break some of my scores or break the cards trying*...


That's the right attitide!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


OZ freeze, or even better MX-2, im not entirely sure if OCZ is non-conductive but I think it is, MX-2 surely is awesome when it comes to GPU and 100% non-conductive

AS5 on a G92 chip = sizzle sizzle lights in your house blink - black screen / no post

That's the right attitide!


Cool, thanks for the advice Doc. I will definitely try them both out.

Anyways I just redone my Vmem and its working correctly, but before I push my card Im keeping it at stock clocks until I get the temps under control and add some caps. Im almost there, this is a good practice card


----------



## CL3P20

...I always use AS5 on meh GPU'z..lulz.

*off topic- why do trolls like to complain about OC'ing on *OVERCLOCK.NET*? :swearing:


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 







...I always use AS5 on meh GPU'z..lulz.

*off topic- why do trolls like to complain about OC'ing on *OVERCLOCK.NET*? :swearing:

Umm, I dont know, why?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Umm, I dont know, why?

..trick Q..







A= ..cuz their trollz







Ha! No really, I cant stand it when zeh trollz misconstrue my words of wisdom, into deafening troll madness! ie- Why in gods good name would anyone pay for 2300mhz DDR3...when cheaper kits OC just the same...and are same IC's...







I know its not my money..but







get with the program people..your on a CPU performance site


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
..trick Q..







A= ..cuz their trollz







Ha! No really, I cant stand it when zeh trollz misconstrue my words of wisdom, into deafening troll madness! ie- Why in gods good name would anyone pay for 2300mhz DDR3...when cheaper kits OC just the same...and are same IC's...







I know its not my money..but







get with the program people..your on a CPU performance site









Oh man, I so thought it was a joke and I was waiting for the punchline.









As for the trolls, this is why:


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
..trick Q..







A= ..cuz their trollz







Ha! No really, I cant stand it when zeh trollz misconstrue my words of wisdom, into deafening troll madness! ie- *Why in gods good name would anyone pay for 2300mhz DDR3*...when cheaper kits OC just the same...and are same IC's...







I know its not my money..but







get with the program people..your on a CPU performance site









This is particularly funny with non-extreme i7's. And a scam. I've had "2000 Mhz 1.65v" DDR3 that won't do 2000mhz at advertised timings even at 1.9v, while the "1600mhz" would do 2133mhz. The urban legend is that they bin them for higher clocks. *LIES!* Come on, the paid manpower effort involved in testing the chips ain't worth the extra they charge.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


This is particularly funny with non-extreme i7's. And a scam. I've had "2000 Mhz 1.65v" DDR3 that won't do 2000mhz at advertised timings even at 1.9v, while the "1600mhz" would do 2133mhz. The urban legend is that they bin them for higher clocks. *LIES!* Come on, the paid manpower effort involved in testing the chips ain't worth the extra they charge.


Makes sense man, it would take forever to test the RAM for stability. Though I would assume they have to atleast test them to make sure they work though and they probably do a short run on them and thats probably how they decide. I have no clue though, just speculating.


----------



## PizzaMan

Took my first good looks at my 6600GT tonight.

Suspect IC's:
ISL6534CV Pretty positive GPU is controlled by this one. Might even control MEM to.

ISL6549CB Suspect it to control memory at first glance.

The ISL6534CV on the left of the card has three different FB points. I thinking it may control the GPU and MEM. After probing I'm leaning more to that.

uggg, pics are horrid. Need to take some more.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

For some reason I cant get the data sheets to show up, it keeps giving me the runaround to other links that say click here to view data sheet. Do you have the pdf's already in your list or could you possibly upload them and I will take a look at it and see if I can help you?


----------



## PizzaMan

Sure thing.

Also, took a better pic and did a little path tracing off the FB pins.

FB 1 and 3 read .5KOhms. FB 2 reads .4KOhms.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Complicated, I like that, this might take a while to map out but I will see what I can do. Im going to print them out and go over them tonight while Im laying down trying to go to sleep, insomnia is a b***h! then Ill look at them in the morning when Im more level headed.


----------



## PizzaMan

heh, I'm thinking about just picking up three 10KOhm VRs and putting one on each of them and finding out that way.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
heh, I'm thinking about just picking up three 10KOhm VRs and putting one on each of them and finding out that way.









Process of elimination, I like it.

Im still going to look over the datasheets for ya though

BTW the list is coming along nicely, nice job PizzaMan!

Okay Pizza, I think I have it figured out, and Im about 98% positive on this after compiling data and studying the data sheets I have come to this conclusion:

I believe the ISL6549 is for the Vgpu, #4 FB and # 7 Ground.

And the ISL6534 is for the RAM, #4 FB2 and #15 Ground.

Since you have already located the measuring points it would be easy to verify this by holding an appropriate sized resistor (given the resistance values of FB of course) from FB-> ground and look for variation in voltage. Or you can just solder the VR on and give it a shot.

I hope that works for ya Pizza!


----------



## PizzaMan

Curious...what leads you to FB2?


----------



## CL3P20

So, you thinking like me..that the higher resistance value, = the GPUv circuit...and the lower value FB = vmem...







..sorry, Im just jumping in on this one.


----------



## Patch

Equipment update.

Wife was good to me on my birthday this year. Time for some digital temperature controlled fun.



















Edit: Had to DICE the CPU to take the top 3d03 score with the 3870's. Rounded out the gold trophies.







. Too bad I don't have a monster wolfdale to compete for aquamark and 01.



















Nice thing is that I didn't need to put the 3870's under DICE or LN2. Good to know I have some headroom to play with in case SPLAVE tries to retake his trophies.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Pizza Man, i got the Vgpu, scratch the ISL6549 that is incorrect. you were right on them both being controlled by the same controller. Let me mark your pic with paint and Ill post a picture in a minute.

Okay Pizza measure this resistor and it should be the same resistance as FB1 or FB3, Im thinking its FB1 cuz FB3 is linear. And I still believe that FB2 is the Vmem.


----------



## PizzaMan

Bingo! FB1 is connected to that resistor. Ok, so that's GPU. Thx vDrop









I'm thinking FB2 is mem to. I think FB3 is controls a 1.15v path I've found at the bottom of the card. Not sure what its feeding.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Bingo! FB1 is connected to that resistor. Ok, so that's GPU. Thx vDrop









I'm thinking FB2 is mem to. I think FB3 is controls a 1.15v path I've found at the bottom of the card. Not sure what its feeding.


Hellz yeah, Im so happy, the suspense was killing me. Glad I could help you out Pizza, Lord knows youve helped me plenty.


----------



## PizzaMan

Now to get some VRs, confirm these point,s and start working on connecting a 6pin plug to the card.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Cool, let me know how it goes. Ive got to lay down for a little bit, my head is killing me and Im running on like 2 hours of sleep.


----------



## FtW 420

I can add my gtx 285 to the list, clocked 833/1804/1545 @ 1.26V to take the gold in vantage.

http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=935395

I love the overclock graph at the bottom, makes the card look pretty impressive...


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I can add my gtx 285 to the list, clocked 833/1804/1545 @ 1.26V to take the gold in vantage.

http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=935395

I love the overclock graph at the bottom, makes the card look pretty impressive...


I just updated your's an patch's cards to this list

voltage_drop I also noticed you are not on the list, you want to be on the mod squad just poist you card's specs, voltage, and a pic and preferbly a hwbot submission


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I just updated your's an patch's cards to this list

voltage_drop I also noticed you are not on the list, you want to be on the mod squad just poist you card's specs, voltage, and a pic and preferbly a hwbot submission

I know Doc, I just dont have anything respectable yet. I bricked my X1300 and sold the 2600Pro, so the only card I have left at the moment is the 8800, and well, you know thats going. If I didnt have such prehistoric hardware I might stand a chance at competing with you guys







.

@Pizza- I derived the FB2 conclusion from the data sheet you gave me, It was in the description of the chip I believe, and then I was looking at data the chips specs and it was the only one that seemed logical.

@CL3P20-I wish I could think like you, just not on that level yet







. That was a good suggestion though about the lower and higher resistance, i never thought about it like that but once you said that it makes perfect sense, that is why you are the Volt Mod Master









@Patch-Im liking hardware, that is freaking NICE!!

@FTW-So your the reason why I dont stand a chance taking any points







. J/K man, really nice clocks though


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
I know Doc, I just dont have anything respectable yet. I bricked my X1300 and sold the 2600Pro, so the only card I have left at the moment is the 8800, and well, you know thats going. If I didnt have such prehistoric hardware I might stand a chance at competing with you guys







.

@Pizza- I derived the FB2 conclusion from the data sheet you gave me, It was in the description of the chip I believe, and then I was looking at data the chips specs and it was the only one that seemed logical.

@CL3P20-I wish I could think like you, just not on that level yet







. That was a good suggestion though about the lower and higher resistance, i never thought about it like that but once you said that it makes perfect sense, that is why you are the Volt Mod Master









@Patch-Im liking hardware, that is freaking NICE!!

@FTW-So your the reason why I dont stand a chance taking any points







. J/K man, really nice clocks though

I'm pretty sure you can score some points with the 8800gt in vantage







, plus the volt mod squad tag is worth carrying around


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I wish I had Vantage to give it a shot, but Im strapped at the moment, Christmas killed me but my son was worth every penny, he was such a good boy this year, Im the happiest dad in the world!

Wish I stll had my 260 or the 4890 still, though when I had them I was to afraid o Vmodding them and loosing my warranty so I got rid of them too, I really miss the 260 though







.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
I wish I had Vantage to give it a shot, but Im strapped at the moment, Christmas killed me but my son was worth every penny, he was such a good boy this year, Im the happiest dad in the world!

Wish I stll had my 260 or the 4890 still, though when I had them I was to afraid o Vmodding them and loosing my warranty so I got rid of them too, I really miss the 260 though







.

vantage should be free, but you can't change any of the settings, you need to disable physx in nvidia control panel for benchys on hwbot


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
vantage should be free, but you can't change any of the settings, you need to disable physx in nvidia control panel for benchys on hwbot

oooooh, where can I get the free one at?


----------



## tha d0ctor

bunch-o-mirrors @ http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks...tage/download/

all the 3d marks are free jsut not the uploading service and changing settings


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


bunch-o-mirrors @ http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks...tage/download/

all the 3d marks are free jsut not the uploading service and changing settings


Cool Doc thanks, do you think I should run it with the E2160 that Ive been playing with or should I throw my E5200 back in for some benches. The [email protected](360*9) doesnt OC as high as the [email protected](280*12.5), even though the E2160 isnt at as high of a frequency and half the cache, it still feels snappier than the E5200, guess its cuz of the higher FSB


----------



## PizzaMan

Damnit Vdrop. Take ~30 mins, download 3Dmark, run a benchmark and submit a result to HWbot. Don't worry about hardware ranking. Just join the OCN HWbot team.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay, okay I'm on it


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Equipment update.

Wife was good to me on my birthday this year. Time for some digital temperature controlled fun.


















Edit: Had to DICE the CPU to take the top 3d03 score with the 3870's. Rounded out the gold trophies.







. Too bad I don't have a monster wolfdale to compete for aquamark and 01.



















Nice thing is that I didn't need to put the 3870's under DICE or LN2. Good to know I have some headroom to play with in case SPLAVE tries to retake his trophies.


NICE!!!
Cant u bump the vmem a bit higher?<80gbps is killing the cards i think...
The only time i saw 100k was with me 4850s...Good old days....








I am really jealous of your tri w/c setup though...


----------



## tha d0ctor

what ever chip give you the higher clocks and best timings voltage_drop

haha pizzaman


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Is this humiliating or what







? I need something other than a stock cooler, my card was angry at me









http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=935474


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Is this humiliating or what







? I need something other than a stock cooler, my card was angry at me









http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=935474

23rd in your hardware ranking is not bad considering you ran it with an e2160 at only 3.33Ghz.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thanks Pizza, I feel better now







. Going to post some more pix so now you guys can make me a member
















Tommorow Im going to pick up another stick of RAM cause I fried one of them and was only running 3Gb in FLEX Mode and im going to stick my E5200 back in and see what it can do, for my bench though I did get a decent OC on my [email protected], also downloading Vantage now. I think I screwed my RAM up on my card as well cause if I get close to 950 anymore it crashes my driver, I can go higher on the core but temps are an issue right now so I kept the core at a moderate [email protected]









Heres a couple more pix


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


NICE!!!
Cant u bump the vmem a bit higher?<80gbps is killing the cards i think...
The only time i saw 100k was with me 4850s...Good old days....








I am really jealous of your tri w/c setup though...


Thanks. I didn't do the vmem mod because the first card I did does 1350 at stock volts. The other 2 cards fare _much_ worse, but it was still enough to sweep 4 golds.

I tinkered with my best single card tonight with DICE and it was a blast. This card flies! I got this silver trophy in vantage with 1188/1350 using vGPU @ 1.70v. Got through Jane and most of the space battle with 1250/1350 @ 1.73v, but it was getting too hard to crush enough DICE small enough for CPU and GPU pots fast enough to keep the temps low enough. I think I'll do the vmem mod after all and possibly pick up some LN2 on Wed to push it to the limit. There's something fishy about the number one spot's score with his GPU clocks on water and a CPU clock no where near high enough for his score (which isn't validated and is only based on a pair of screenshots that don't match).







Anyway, I like to give folks the benefit of the doubt - and it makes it more fun to try to beat.

This card can handle temps in the -120's without coldbugging, so with suicide voltage I'm hoping it will complete vantage at 1300 gpu clock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Is this humiliating or what







? I need something other than a stock cooler, my card was angry at me









http://hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=935474


Nothing humiliating about that! 23rd with an 8800 with an E2160 ain't nothing to sneeze at. There are a gazillion 8800's out there so competition is fierce.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Thanks. I didn't do the vmem mod because the first card I did does 1350 at stock volts. The other 2 cards fare _much_ worse, but it was still enough to sweep 4 golds.

I tinkered with my best single card tonight with DICE and it was a blast. This card flies! I got this silver trophy in vantage with 1188/1350 using vGPU @ 1.70v. Got through Jane and most of the space battle with 1250/1350 @ 1.73v, but it was getting too hard to crush enough DICE small enough for CPU and GPU pots fast enough to keep the temps low enough. I think I'll do the vmem mod after all and possibly pick up some LN2 on Wed to push it to the limit. There's something fishy about the number one spot's score with his GPU clocks on water and a CPU clock no where near high enough for his score (which isn't validated and is only based on a pair of screenshots that don't match).







Anyway, I like to give folks the benefit of the doubt - and it makes it more fun to try to beat.

This card can handle temps in the -120's without coldbugging, so with suicide voltage I'm hoping it will complete vantage at 1300 gpu clock.

Nothing humiliating about that! 23rd with an 8800 with an E2160 ain't nothing to sneeze at. There are a gazillion 8800's out there so competition is fierce.



Thanks Patch, I appreciate that,especially coming from you. Ive seen your rankings, very impressive


----------



## tha d0ctor

Patch: I can't wait to see the results of your endeavours, I wish you the best of luck. I don't know if you have the availability around whereever you live but the dry ice place near me sells 'pellets' that measure 5/8 or an inch in diameter and around 1-1.5 inches long. This fit perfectly in my chiller and would go great in a pot for sure.

Voltage_drop: way to go on the top 25, that's points for sure I assume. YOu have to think, there are over 500+ submissions for the 8800GT 512 so they are a tough nut to crack. That's why I managed to set the new vantage w/o a problem at around 920/1235 but when it came to any other benchmark I barely made top 20.

Give it time, throw some aftermarket cooling on that puppy and you'll see top 10 for sure, that PNY tears.. im jealous, I traded mine for an 8800GTX though, you have some nice bargaining power when you can say it's the fastest 8800GT in 3d mark vantage


----------



## Patch

@Doc: I normally get pellets, though over the holiday weekend I've only had access to grocery store blocks of DICE. But even pellets won't fit in my GPU pot without crushing:


----------



## tha d0ctor

damn patch that is one sexy pot, I see your problem though, that opening must be liek 1/2 inch at the very most, maybe even 3/8... damn. The place near me also sells rice pellets or something to but I have the feeling if you drop XX$ on 50 pound of rice DICE half of it will sublimate on the ride home

on the other hand you could build a chiller like mine and possibly put multiple mcw60's on DICE and run those baby's tri-fire at 1300mhz and -50 plus (our should I say minus) degrees









hell, if you're interested I'll lend her to you for some test runs, it won't do me any good while I'm at basic training unless I can figure out a way to DICE cool my SAW gun o_0

plus once I get my tri-sli watercooled 8800GTX's set up and finished benching and volt modding I'm leaving them in and waiting until I have a nice tech bench setup on the side in addition to some actual real income so benching will be a breeze, I have to draw a line because rearraging, bleedings and reconfiguring my loop for a few benchmark runs (especially with atleast 3 fullcover blocks on it) is a pain in the a##


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


damn patch that is one sexy pot, I see your problem though, that opening must be liek 1/2 inch at the very most, maybe even 3/8... damn. The place near me also sells rice pellets or something to but I have the feeling if you drop XX$ on 50 pound of rice DICE half of it will sublimate on the ride home

on the other hand you could build a chiller like mine and possibly put multiple mcw60's on DICE and run those baby's tri-fire at 1300mhz and -50 plus (our should I say minus) degrees









hell, if you're interested I'll lend her to you for some test runs, it won't do me any good while I'm at basic training unless I can figure out a way to DICE cool my SAW gun o_0

plus once I get my tri-sli watercooled 8800GTX's set up and finished benching and volt modding I'm leaving them in and waiting until I have a nice tech bench setup on the side in addition to some actual real income so benching will be a breeze, I have to draw a line because rearraging, bleedings and reconfiguring my loop for a few benchmark runs (especially with atleast 3 fullcover blocks on it) is a pain in the a##


Dude, please tell me you are a folder.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Dude, please tell me you are a folder.


Never tried, I've waited to before but I go over to the folding section there are so many guides and stuff I have no idea what to do.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Never tried, I've waited to before but I go over to the folding section there are so many guides and stuff I have no idea what to do.


Here's a great place to start. With your hardware you could pump out some nice PPD.
Folding FAQ - Everything you need to know in one location (for new and old folders!)


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'll give it a shot once I have the tri-sli set upand possibly w/ dedicated physx (8800gt) if I can repair one of the ones I have sitting behind me, last thing I want ot do is try folding on my GTX 295 right now and kill it right before I'm supposed to trade..


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I would fold but the only other machines that Im not on 24/7 have onboard.

Not to change the subject, but the RAM on my card is dying







. The last two times I booted up I got graphical corruption, restarted my machine and it boots up. Its sitting at stock clocks and still doing it. So Ive got like $100 maybe $150 and Im looking for something cheap with a lot of potential(red or green, doesnt matter). What do you guys recommend?

Ive got a lot of ideas but I want to know what you guys think before I take the plunge.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I was planning on selling 2 of my 5 8800gtx's I'd give you a good deal, otherwise you could get a 5770 probably or a gtx 260

I'm getting a stock cooler from trade and another stock cooler shipped to me in a few days so they won't be just the PCB..


----------



## Voltage_Drop

That is very tempting Doc but I think im ready to try another card out, though I do change my mind a lot. Youve got 5 of em







, your not playing around are ya









Just curious as to what you are wanting for them though?


----------



## tha d0ctor

for you I'd sell them like 110 shipped and throw in a sli bridge if I can find them







, one still has the OVP/OCP - vMEM - VGPU and vMesaure mods attached, plus there is a switch that allows you to turn on/off the vgpu mod


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thats a sweet deal doc, but I was kind of looking to get my hands dirty. Do you have any cards that arent modded yet? I know thats a stupid question but I have to ask.

Im so impatient, I keep looking at my car keys and thinking about going to best buy and picking up a 4870 or a 9800GTX+.

I dont know man i confused and scared that this card is going to die on me and I will be forced to use my other rigs


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Thats a sweet deal doc, but I was kind of looking to get my hands dirty. Do you have any cards that arent modded yet? I know thats a stupid question but I have to ask.

Im so impatient, I keep looking at my car keys and thinking about going to best buy and picking up a 4870 or a 9800GTX+.

I dont know man i confused and scared that this card is going to die on me and I will be forced to use my other rigs

one of the 8800gtx's I have at the moment isn't modded, I also just got an 8800gt in the mail that im about to bake, it posts with artifacts, boots to windows fine but isnt fully recognized

then once I send out my gtx 285 im supposed to get 2x 8800gtx's with full cover blocks and another 8800gtx in the mail in a day or two


----------



## theo.gr

Can i ask something noobish?
I have a couple of ferrite(i think) chokes and the say R60.Now how is this decoded?
Like 6 HENRY?
I ve read somewhere that 1R8M is like 1,8HENRY or so i think but i really am sure that there i also read that 1R0=1 HENRY!
Can someone explain to me how to identify the HENRYs and how much of them are needed for inductance???
U HEARING CL3P20?????????????????????????????


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I think Im going to go to Best Buy and pick up a card for now cause I am impatient. Im going to check my email about this tranny Im trying to get for my caddy and see where my cash flow is at after that.

Shoot me a PM of that non modded 8800GTX


----------



## tha d0ctor

i think 1R0 is 1uh you best bet is a good search thats what I did for 1r0


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks pal!I will search a bit...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Thanks pal!I will search a bit...

Im sorry Theo, I tried searching but that is hard to find anything definitive on. If I find something I will let you know


----------



## tha d0ctor

just got an 8800GT in from trade, the kid said it was dieing so I offered him my accelero and ramsinks for it...

first thing I do after cleaning it is pop it in my mobo and instant artifacts at boot, it still got ot windows and didn't have any artifacts in windows. Windows instantly recognized it and ask for a restart, upon restart Nvidia control panel wouldn't see the card, neither would evga precision but GPU-Z would... So I try to run 3d mark vantage: direct x 10 doesn't work on this device

so 410 degrees and 11 minutes later I try the card again and isntant boot without artifacts, now I'm running vantage at 725/1075 at stock voltages without a hitch (this baby has hynix chips by the way







) . Looks like I have some more soldering cannon fodder and a new physx card once my tri-sli is set up


----------



## Voltage_Drop

[email protected] voltage







. I'm going to bake my 8800 once I get something else in this PCIE slot


----------



## PizzaMan

GPU and MEM mods successful. Hitting some walls though. I can get the core from 500Mhz to 650Mhz with 1.55v idle/1.59v load. Yes sir, positive vdroop. I think that may have something to do with the lower 2D clocks the card has. I can't get any higher with more voltage. Temps are 44C load even with ATI running for ~20 mins. Using a modified Ultra GPU cooler like the one Crasydummy35 used on his 9500GT. I can take her up to 1.8v before OCP kicks down the voltage and black screens me. Temps don't even increase has I increase the voltage to 1.8v. Results are the same with or w/o the PCIe connector attached.

I'm still a little new on 'general' OCP/OVP mods. Do you guys thing "Comp1" would the the pin I need to reduce resistance to increase OCP?

Datasheet link again.


----------



## Patch

Any benefit to adding supplemental capacitors to motherboards?

Seems like you could, except for the ergonomic mounting problems.

Those little suckers around the CPU socket just seem so visually inadequate now....

I have a few new cedar mills to freeze in the quest for 8ghz and haven't killed a Commando in months. And I was toying with the idea of trying out a new OVP mod on it anyway to see if it will help with the scaling plateau I see at 1.84ish volts....


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Any benefit to adding supplemental capacitors to motherboards?

Seems like you could, except for the ergonomic mounting problems.


U can use short cables for mounting them without clearance issues.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


and haven't killed a Commando in months.


U are NUTS!


----------



## theo.gr

By the way this is why i regret NOT HAVING any EUROS to spare for some EL CHEAPO nice quality hardware...
http://www.plaisio.gr/Campaign/Quick...therboards.htm
Its in greek but u can figure out the prices and the models...
965i-975X for 13 EUROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
P35DQ6 fro 22EUROS!!!!!!!
I wish i had money to spare........................


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
By the way this is why i regret NOT HAVING any EUROS to spare for some EL CHEAPO nice quality hardware...
http://www.plaisio.gr/Campaign/Quick...therboards.htm
Its in greek but u can figure out the prices and the models...
965i-975X for 13 EUROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
P35DQ6 fro 22EUROS!!!!!!!
I wish i had money to spare........................

Nice find theo. Do you know if they ship to the US?


----------



## theo.gr

Sorry but i dont think they do...
And i am not in position of helping u by buying it myself and shipping it there cos of lack of free time AT ALL...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Sorry but i dont think they do...
And i am not in position of helping u by buying it myself and shipping it there cos of lack of free time AT ALL...










Its cool Theo, dont worry about it buddy

EDIT: My newest victim that I just picked up the last one of, only disapointment is its not the 1Gb version but for $130 w/free shipping I really cant complain:

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/Produc...list=alleffort


----------



## PizzaMan

Still trying to figure out this 6600GT. I can get her to 650Mhz with 1.55v, but takeing the voltage up to 1.8v doesn't help. Temps hold stable @ 44C. Maybe its just not cold enough.


----------



## tha d0ctor

what are the top clocks on hwbot for it pizzaman?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Still trying to figure out this 6600GT. I can get her to 650Mhz with 1.55v, but takeing the voltage up to 1.8v doesn't help. Temps hold stable @ 44C. Maybe its just not cold enough.


Is 1.55V your idle, what is it loading at and is it maintaining the load V? I was trying to make sense of that comparator pin you were talking about but I havent quite got it yet. 44c seems pretty cool though, is that your max? Ill keep on looking at the data sheet and see if I can make sense of it.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Is 1.55V your idle, what is it loading at and is it maintaining the load V? I was trying to make sense of that comparator pin you were talking about but I havent quite got it yet. 44c seems pretty cool though, is that your max? Ill keep on looking at the data sheet and see if I can make sense of it.


it could be droop but I dont think that IC is new enough to have anything like droop and OCP

temps, could be the problem for sure, there is only one way to tell.. DICE!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


it could be droop but I dont think that IC is new enough to have anything like droop and OCP

temps, could be the problem for sure, there is only one way to tell.. DICE!


Yeah you probably right, just speculating


----------



## PizzaMan

44C is load. Doesn't get any warmer even if I jack it up to 1.8v.

~750Mhz submissions on HWbot.

The voltage actually increases while under load. At 1.53v it increases to 1.55v. As I increase the voltage, the vdroop increase gets larger. With 1.7v idle I get 1.8v load.

I was thinking maybe the Comp1 pin with lower resistance might open up OCP. When voltage goes above 1.8v, OCP trips and lowers the card's voltage by .5v.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I think you are right pizza, I got this from page 22 of the data sheet, you are going to have to keep the comparator from going high to maintain load, and you are going to have to keep it cool to do that so you dont blow your MOSFETS:

Quote:

As the output voltage is dragged down, the FB pin
should start to follow, since it is usually just a resistor divider
from the output. The loop detects that the FB pin is lower
than the Error-Amp reference, and the COMP voltage will
rise to try to equalize them; that will increase the duty-cycle
of the upper FET gate driver (which allows more time to pull
the output voltage higher). If the short is hard enough, the
COMP pin will rise higher and the duty cycle will increase
further. If the short is still too hard, at some point the COMP
pin output will go out of range, the duty cycle will hit the
maximum, and the loop can no longer effectively try any
harder. This is the point at which an Over-Current condition
is detected. A comparator monitors the COMP pins, and if
either one exceeds the trip point (nominal 3.3V), and stays
above it for a filter time (1-2 clock pulses of the internal
oscillator; 3-6μs at the nominal 300kHz; 2-4μs at 500kHz),
then it will shut down both switchers, as well as the linear
regulator, and require a POR on either (or both) of the
VCC12 or VCC power pins. There is no "hiccup" mode,
where it keeps trying.
So that is the detection method; what are the implications of
it? On the plus side, it's built in, and the user doesn't have to
set anything to use it; no additional components are
required. On the negative side, it is not easy to predict its
performance, since many factors can affect how well it
works. It was designed to detect a "hard" short; like a
screwdriver shorting the output to GND. But defining how
close to "zero ohms" the short has to be in order to work
properly is not straightforward. If the resistance is too high to
trip the detector, the regulator will react simply as if the load
has increased, and will continue to try to regulate up until the
FETs overheat. If the COMP pin doesn't immediately rise to
its trip point when the short is applied, chances are it won't
trip later as the FETs heat up. So most of the potential
problems can occur if the initial trip is missed.
"Data Sheet ISL6534." revised edition. FN9134.1. Intersil, 2004. Print.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
I think you are right pizza, I got this from page 22 of the data sheet, you are going to have to keep the comparator from going high to maintain load, and you are going to have to keep it cool to do that so you dont blow your MOSFETS:

As the output voltage is dragged down, the FB pin
should start to follow, since it is usually just a resistor divider
from the output. The loop detects that the FB pin is lower
than the Error-Amp reference, and the COMP voltage will
rise to try to equalize them; that will increase the duty-cycle
of the upper FET gate driver (which allows more time to pull
the output voltage higher). If the short is hard enough, the
COMP pin will rise higher and the duty cycle will increase
further. If the short is still too hard, at some point the COMP
pin output will go out of range, the duty cycle will hit the
maximum, and the loop can no longer effectively try any
harder. This is the point at which an Over-Current condition
is detected. A comparator monitors the COMP pins, and if
either one exceeds the trip point (nominal 3.3V), and stays
above it for a filter time (1-2 clock pulses of the internal
oscillator; 3-6μs at the nominal 300kHz; 2-4μs at 500kHz),
then it will shut down both switchers, as well as the linear
regulator, and require a POR on either (or both) of the
VCC12 or VCC power pins. There is no â€œhiccupâ€ mode,
where it keeps trying.
So that is the detection method; what are the implications of
it? On the plus side, itâ€™s built in, and the user doesnâ€™t have to
set anything to use it; no additional components are
required. On the negative side, it is not easy to predict its
performance, since many factors can affect how well it
works. It was designed to detect a â€œhardâ€ short; like a
screwdriver shorting the output to GND. But defining how
close to â€œzero ohmsâ€ the short has to be in order to work
properly is not straightforward. If the resistance is too high to
trip the detector, the regulator will react simply as if the load
has increased, and will continue to try to regulate up until the
FETs overheat. If the COMP pin doesnâ€™t immediately rise to
its trip point when the short is applied, chances are it wonâ€™t
trip later as the FETs heat up. So most of the potential
problems can occur if the initial trip is missed.

based on what pizza said and that OCP is clearly the problem, that funny because I read somewhere there wasn't OCP until the 7000 series, either way it sounds like it should be easy to bypass or spoof


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Yeah I think we can trick it doc, but like you said, we are going to have to cool that baby down. Everywhere Ive read states that the FET's on the 6600 are cheap and cant take a lot of voltage, so you are definitely going to have to put some heatsinks on those FETs to keep them from frying.

Also PIzza, have you got your DICE Pots ready yet? I think its time to put them to use


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Yeah I think we can trick it doc, but like you said, we are going to have to cool that baby down. Everywhere Ive read states that the FET's on the 6600 are cheap and cant take a lot of voltage, so you are definitely going to have to put some heatsinks on those FETs to keep them from frying.

Also PIzza, have you got your DICE Pots ready yet? I think its time to put them to use










THIS

welcome to DICE town pizzaman, population: you


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


THIS

welcome to DICE town pizzaman, population: you


----------



## PizzaMan

No, I don't have the DICE pot ready. Last week when I went by the only industrial supply that sells them within a 30 min driving area, they hadn't restocked the 1.25" and 1.5" copper caps which they are out of. I've made sure to point it out to the guy at the desk. Hoping they'll have some next week. Once I get the caps I can start lapping them. The NB block is at a stand still also. Went to Lowe's for sandpaper and the highest grit they had was 320. So......I'm wasting time on old as$ GPUs. /rant

lol, I never read the data sheet. I was just looking at the layout pics in the first pages.







I should try reading them more often.

Ok, so my first question was/is do I lower or raise COMP1 resistance? The data sheet states "COMP pin will rise higher".

Then I read this "1-2 clock pulses of the internal
oscillator; 3-6μs at the nominal 300kHz; 2-4μs at 500kHz" and I think capacitance.

Then I test Comp1 and it doesn't have any resistance. hmmmm, should I add resistance or maybe I need to remove the connection. I've found 3 resistors that are connected to the COMP1 pin.

BRB with some pics


----------



## tha d0ctor

Pizza I still have those bloodrage dice pots if you're interested, 10$ shipped and one is yours


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
Pizza I still have those bloodrage dice pots if you're interested, 10$ shipped and one is yours









If that's an open offer I'd like to be in line for one.









I've had some ideas for freezing mobo and graphics memory bouncing around in the back of my head. The little bloodrage pots are squat and light, and the expanded surface area of the base for mounting would work nicely for one of those ideas.

Edit: Now that the cogs are turning on this path, I'm remembering I have a caldera heatsink somewhere.









Now I'm gonna look sideways at the 4870X2 I use in my 24/7 family rig...

Hmm.....4870X2 + soldering iron + 2 GPU LN2 pots + caldera heatsink + dremel.....recipe for GPU+memory extreme overclocking awesomesauce.....


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's the COMP1 connections marked in yellow.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
If that's an open offer I'd like to be in line for one.









I've had some ideas for freezing mobo and graphics memory bouncing around in the back of my head. The little bloodrage pots are squat and light, and the expanded surface area of the base for mounting would work nicely for one of those ideas.

Edit: Now that the cogs are turning on this path, I'm remembering I have a caldera heatsink somewhere.









Now I'm gonna look sideways at the 4870X2 I use in my 24/7 family rig...

Hmm.....4870X2 + soldering iron + 2 GPU LN2 pots + caldera heatsink + dremel.....recipe for GPU+memory extreme overclocking awesomesauce.....

That's the same Idea I have with my GPU pot. I stripped down a stock GPU block and plan to mount a dice block to it. Full cover DICE block.







I've got the card all ready. Completely covered in spray on-tape. Only the GPU die and mem ICs are visible on the front.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


If that's an open offer I'd like to be in line for one.









I've had some ideas for freezing mobo and graphics memory bouncing around in the back of my head. The little bloodrage pots are squat and light, and the expanded surface area of the base for mounting would work nicely for one of those ideas.

Edit: Now that the cogs are turning on this path, I'm remembering I have a caldera heatsink somewhere.









Now I'm gonna look sideways at the 4870X2 I use in my 24/7 family rig...

Hmm.....4870X2 + soldering iron + 2 GPU LN2 pots + caldera heatsink + dremel.....recipe for GPU+memory extreme overclocking awesomesauce.....


feel free patch I have 3 of them sitting around doing nothing but holding spare screws and the like

looks like the family rig is going to get a downgrade to some of the 3000 series you just modded or something else because I believe patch came up with a devious plan...

Pizzaman" do you leave ram sinks on for the DICE or do you cover the memory chips with liquid tape as well, I found out the temps coming from the dice seem to chill the memory quite well


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


No, I don't have the DICE pot ready. Last week when I went by the only industrial supply that sells them within a 30 min driving area, they hadn't restocked the 1.25" and 1.5" copper caps which they are out of. I've made sure to point it out to the guy at the desk. Hoping they'll have some next week. Once I get the caps I can start lapping them. The NB block is at a stand still also. Went to Lowe's for sandpaper and the highest grit they had was 320. So......I'm wasting time on old as$ GPUs. /rant

lol, I never read the data sheet. I was just looking at the layout pics in the first pages.







I should try reading them more often.

Ok, so my first question was/is do I lower or raise COMP1 resistance? The data sheet states "COMP pin will rise higher".

Then I read this "1-2 clock pulses of the internal
oscillator; 3-6μs at the nominal 300kHz; 2-4μs at 500kHz" and I think capacitance.

Then I test Comp1 and it doesn't have any resistance. hmmmm, should I add resistance or maybe I need to remove the connection. I've found 3 resistors that are connected to the COMP1 pin.

BRB with some pics


Do you think the comparator pin is an input or an output? I used to know how op amps worked and were set up as a comparator but I cant remember which was the inverting pin or the non inverting pin on the op amp, I havent done this stuff in so long Pizza

Im not exactly sure how the clock pulses are generated, I do notice though that when the frequency increases to 500kHz the pulse time decreases by 1-2 micro seconds which is done through the clock cycle filter on the output of the comp pin for shorts, hence the faster frequency.

This is one of the hardest chips I have ever dealt with.

Im going to keep studying this sheet and see if I can make sense of this or crack open the old school books. Can you tell where those resistors on the comp pin are going, are they going to ground or another source?

I have to say at the moment I am stumped


----------



## IthankImightbhigh

Voltagedrop is a badass at this ****


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IthankImightbhigh*


Voltagedrop is a badass at this ****


I'd say so considering I don't understand 75% of what he is saying at this point. Also my nomination for funniest name on OCN goes out to you...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IthankImightbhigh*


Voltagedrop is a badass at this ****


Hell yeah, no for real though Im still a newb, but thanks though

@Doc-Thanks man


----------



## IthankImightbhigh

Voltage Drop overclocked my **** and now it runs ten times faster


----------



## Patch

Lol, when Pizza, Doc and Vdrop start brainstorming back and forth my brain just glazes over. I have to keep scrolling until I find a picture with pretty colors on it to direct my soldering iron.


----------



## IthankImightbhigh

y can't i rep anyone up


----------



## IthankImightbhigh

my pipe is overheating


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Lol, when Pizza, Doc and Vdrop start brainstorming back and forth my brain just glazes over. I have to keep scrolling until I find a picture with pretty colors on it to direct my soldering iron.


LOL, they must have studied this stuff because my so called "expertise" stops at interpreting datasheets and trying to figure out OCP mods on PWMs, you start getting into two different power regulations on one IC and im toast

sometimes pics don't always work either, a while back patch I tried to duplicate that VID mod for the PNY 8800GT that you tried and bricked your card doing... well mine changed the vid alright... to 0.85v stock LOL

but by doing so I discovered that the OCP never changed even at that vid...


----------



## IthankImightbhigh

what do u know I am high


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IthankImightbhigh* 
y can't i rep anyone up

I think you might be high


----------



## tha d0ctor

LOL this guy is absurd


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I'd say so considering I don't understand 75% of what he is saying at this point. Also my nomination for funniest name on OCN goes out to you...

I second that nomination, that is the best name I have ever seen on this site yet.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


feel free patch I have 3 of them sitting around doing nothing but holding spare screws and the like

looks like the family rig is going to get a downgrade to some of the 3000 series you just modded or something else because I believe patch came up with a devious plan...

Pizzaman" do you leave ram sinks on for the DICE or do you cover the memory chips with liquid tape as well, I found out the temps coming from the dice seem to chill the memory quite well


I'm planning on using a full cover plate that covers the GPU and mem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Do you think the comparator pin is an input or an output? I used to know how op amps worked and were set up as a comparator but I cant remember which was the inverting pin or the non inverting pin on the op amp, I havent done this stuff in so long Pizza

Im not exactly sure how the clock pulses are generated, I do notice though that when the frequency increases to 500kHz the pulse time decreases by 1-2 micro seconds which is done through the clock cycle filter on the output of the comp pin for shorts, hence the faster frequency.

This is one of the hardest chips I have ever dealt with.

Im going to keep studying this sheet and see if I can make sense of this or crack open the old school books. Can you tell where those resistors on the comp pin are going, are they going to ground or another source?

I have to say at the moment I am stumped










I have no clue if it's input or output. Its not connected to ground.

I'm thinking from the way the data sheet reads that it might have a varieble resistance or something only while the card is in operation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


LOL, they must have studied this stuff because my so called "expertise" stops at interpreting datasheets and trying to figure out OCP mods on PWMs, you start getting into two different power regulations on one IC and im toast

sometimes pics don't always work either, a while back patch I tried to duplicate that VID mod for the PNY 8800GT that you tried and bricked your card doing... well mine changed the vid alright... to 0.85v stock LOL

but by doing so I discovered that the OCP never changed even at that vid...










I have no schooling on this stuff. Learned everything I know from watching others here on OCN.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Hmmm....I dont know Pizza, Im still trying to get a grasp on this chip, it is racking my brain. As for my schooling, it is limited, I went to ITT, so that should sum it up







. Im not quite the experienced engineer yet, but Im trying to learn. I went for Computer and Electronic Engineering and I barely know the basics, even though I graduated Valedictorian with Honors. Most of what i know about volt modding comes from this site as well.

Ive got to take my boy to the doctors today so when I get back Im going to try to work this out. CL3P20, where are you??? Need assistance!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Valedictorian... congrats, yea this thread need a strong dose of CL3P20 to save us from voltagee/core clock mediocracy


----------



## FtW 420

Doing a bit of benching last night & will get the gold in vantage single with the 8800 gts (as soon as hwbot is back online so I can submit it), took the voltage up to 1.525 for the run, tried more but realized I didn't do the OCP mod which make a blackscreen at 1.55 (& no post screen till I dropped it back). Have to fix that tonight.

IthankImightbhigh: Keep hitting the bong till there is no doubt, works for me everytime.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IthankImightbhigh* 
my pipe is overheating

DICE that S**T, plus the hits wont be so harsh









@FTW-Nice. +rep


----------



## CL3P20

rofl @ teh bong









...OK now..what did I miss? I been stuck with my head in my netbook working on ATT crap all week!







+ Started off the week by driving to Humbolt...for the day







...a nice 14.5hr round trip.

...so fill me in on what your working out here ^^^^


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Started off the week by driving to Humbolt...for the day







...a nice 14.5hr round trip.

...so fill me in on what your working out here ^^^^

At least it's kind of a nice drive over the mountains. Breaks up that long, straight I5 run.









What am I working on?

.....hmmm...spent most of the day at work (sucks to be on call all week)...then filled up the dewars......played a little Lego Starwars Wii (my 6 year old needs a partner, you know)....now helping the wife around the house until dinner....have the kids read some books......then when everybody goes to bed I'll try to get some single card 3870 golds with LN2 before trying out the new 5970 from Eek that arrived yesterday. Quadfire time.







Go to bed at about 2-3:00, get up at 6:00 and repeat. Typical day.

As far as volt mods go, I'm waiting for some tips to arrive before trying out my new digital temp controlled Weller.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I got an artifacting 8800GT for 20$ (well in a trade for an accelero).. baked it and managed to fix it.

So today I put it under the soldering iron, did the full vMEM, vGPU, vMeasure and even OCP (reference design). Got it to run 900 mhz (the highest I tried ), but most important 1.51v load, before I went to play poker.

20 dollars and 1.5 hours later I come back form poker having lost and decided to hit up the vMem before I try to hit 1000mhz. Except I didn't leave any open spots near the trimmers to measure the resistance coming from the trimmer.

So I crank it the same way as the vGPU to turn up the resistanct and... CRACK. Computer won't post. I take out the card, can't see anything out of the norm so I sniff around. It smells singed near the bottom of the back of the card, enar the 16v caps, inductors and moffsets so I replace one inductors, 4 caps, and and a 1R0 choke. Still nothing so now I'm at a loss.

It's a shame this baby had potential to break 1000mhz and who knows on the ram since they were hynix. It could still be salvaged but who knows. It was my sexiest looking volt mod too, all decked out with a dipper and everything, I'll post pics in the volt mod gallery for those interested


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I'm waiting for some tips to arrive before trying out my new digital temp controlled Weller.










 Nice! A Weller never disappoint's







*insert scottish accent* "That'lll dew.."









Good luck on your Qfire runs too! You using more than 1x PSU for that, btw..?


----------



## MADMAX22

You guys wanna add me. LINK to two 9800gtx+ that I did.

With a great thanks to CL3P20


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


You guys wanna add me. LINK to two 9800gtx+ that I did.

With a great thanks to CL3P20



Where are your HWbot submission?

Thinking of forgetting the OCP mod on the 6600GT. I mean, I can run the card at 1.8v. Shouldn't that be plenty? My 650Mhz limit is with 1.55v. My problem most likely is capacitance and cooling. Now if I can get my lazy butt to move the card to my loop. When I designed my loop I wasn't really thinking of removing GPUs from it all the time. Didn't realize the addictive power of a soldering iron.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Where are your HWbot submission?

Thinking of forgetting the OCP mod on the 6600GT. I mean, I can run the card at 1.8v. Shouldn't that be plenty? My 650Mhz limit is with 1.55v. My problem most likely is capacitance and cooling. Now if I can get my lazy butt to move the card to my loop. When I designed my loop I wasn't really thinking of removing GPUs from it all the time. Didn't realize the addictive power of a soldering iron.


Yeah that chip is complicated indeed. I agree whole heartedly about the addictiveness of this hobby, but you got to love the raw power









@Doc, you think maybe, if I am worthy, I could be added to the list, please sir


----------



## tha d0ctor

from my other post:

Quote:



*do a hwbot run in vantage or something else and try to score some points for the hwbot cause and post your corresponding clocks/voltages and you are in, you might have a better chance with benching with one card since the multiplecard bracket also counts 3-way sli

oh yea join the overclock.net hwbot team too before your runs on hwbot.org*



Quote:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Where are your HWbot submission?

Thinking of forgetting the OCP mod on the 6600GT. I mean, I can run the card at 1.8v. Shouldn't that be plenty? My 650Mhz limit is with 1.55v. My problem most likely is capacitance and cooling. Now if I can get my lazy butt to move the card to my loop. When I designed my loop I wasn't really thinking of removing GPUs from it all the time. Didn't realize the addictive power of a soldering iron.


hop on over to lowes/homedepot, pick up:

teflon tape for 1$
2x barbs (whatever your ID is) w/ g1/4 threads for 5-6$
2x G/14 thread plugs/caps 5$
2x tubing connectors (i.e.3/8 to 3/8, 1/2 to 1/2) 5%

(the price is well worth the hassle of constatly draining and bleeding a loop)

so whenever you work on your GPUs instead of draining and bleeding your loop everytime, once you disconnect a GPU block put a plug in (made of the of barb and the screw on cap) one for each side. if you decide you want to run without GPU cooling for a while use the 3/8 to 3/8 converters or whatever your ID is and a small piece of tubing and have a properly size piece to connect the two ends that would go into your blocks

kapish.. pics would be easier ot explain


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


from my other post:

Quote:

hop on over to lowes/homedepot, pick up:

teflon tape for 1$
2x barbs (whatever your ID is) w/ g1/4 threads for 5-6$
2x G/14 thread plugs/caps 5$
2x tubing connectors (i.e.3/8 to 3/8, 1/2 to 1/2) 5%

(the price is well worth the hassle of constatly draining and bleeding a loop)

so whenever you work on your GPUs instead of draining and bleeding your loop everytime, once you disconnect a GPU block put a plug in (made of the of barb and the screw on cap) one for each side. if you decide you want to run without GPU cooling for a while use the 3/8 to 3/8 converters or whatever your ID is and a small piece of tubing and have a properly size piece to connect the two ends that would go into your blocks

kapish.. pics would be easier ot explain


I did, I just havent earned any points yet, but Im trying, its hard to keep up with you Doc, you're like a machine


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


I did, I just havent earned any points yet, but Im trying, its hard to keep up with you Doc, you're like a machine










I was referring to madmax2 but now that you are brining the attention to yourself.. where are the hwbot points









I wanna see some production coming from the 8800GTX after I send it


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


I was referring to madmax2 but now that you are brining the attention to yourself.. where are the hwbot points









I wanna see some production coming from the 8800GTX after I send it










here ya go for team OCN:

http://hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=935474

And you know Im gonna rock that GTX!

Id do some more runs with the 8800 but my RAM is shot, Ive got it underclocked so I can use it


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


from my other post:

Quote:

hop on over to lowes/homedepot, pick up:

teflon tape for 1$
2x barbs (whatever your ID is) w/ g1/4 threads for 5-6$
2x G/14 thread plugs/caps 5$
2x tubing connectors (i.e.3/8 to 3/8, 1/2 to 1/2) 5%

(the price is well worth the hassle of constatly draining and bleeding a loop)

so whenever you work on your GPUs instead of draining and bleeding your loop everytime, once you disconnect a GPU block put a plug in (made of the of barb and the screw on cap) one for each side. if you decide you want to run without GPU cooling for a while use the 3/8 to 3/8 converters or whatever your ID is and a small piece of tubing and have a properly size piece to connect the two ends that would go into your blocks

kapish.. pics would be easier ot explain


lol, the problem isn't the parts. It's the battle with my loop. It's a lot of work. It's built inside my case. I have four male and female Koolance QDCs that have been sitting here on my shelf for ~8 months. Just need some thinner tubing, as my currant tubing is to fat for the compression fittings.









EDIT: That's why v'modding is so much fun. Its the instant gratification.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


lol, the problem isn't the parts. It's the battle with my loop. It's a lot of work. It's built inside my case. I have four male and female Koolance QDCs that have been sitting here on my shelf for ~8 months. Just need some thinner tubing, as my currant tubing is to fat for the compression fittings.









EDIT: That's why v'modding is so much fun. Its the instant gratification.


I hear ya pizzza, once I get this 8800GTX 3-way sli going (and maybe with an 8800GT for physx even though I just fried that card I was going to use...) I highly doubt I will be able to remove the cards to fit in anything to voltmodded other than what is already installed

looks like I have a good reason to spend some of my signing bonus once I get out of basic training on a nice tech bench setup that is easily accessable with my dice chiller







\\

way to go voltage drop, 3d mark 03 points are tough to get well done, this is the first time I've seen hwbot since the site update... weird o_0


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


I hear ya pizzza, once I get this 8800GTX 3-way sli going (and maybe with an 8800GT for physx even though I just fried that card I was going to use...) I highly doubt I will be able to remove the cards to fit in anything to voltmodded other than what is already installed

looks like I have a good reason to spend some of my signing bonus once I get out of basic training on a nice tech bench setup that is easily accessable with my dice chiller







\\

way to go voltage drop, 3d mark 03 points are tough to get well done, this is the first time I've seen hwbot since the site update... weird o_0


Thanks doc, I did that with a little E2160







, the best is yet to come. I want to go scuba diving and be on the ocean floor fighting the sharks at HWBot









@Pizza-Nice connects


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Thanks doc, I did that with a little E2160







, the best is yet to come. I want to go scuba diving and be on the ocean floor fighting the sharks at HWBot









@Pizza-Nice connects


wow the new hwbot ranking system knocked me up 2 places in OCN to number 8 and gave me two more hardware medals lol no complaints on my end except for the fact someone beat my record on the 8800GT 256mb version


----------



## MADMAX22

Working on it, I think ive got about 13 points or so so far.

Definatly gonna need some better cooling for these cards. They are getting toasty.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Working on it, I think ive got about 13 points or so so far.

Definatly gonna need some better cooling for these cards. They are getting toasty.


way to go man!
post links and the specs when you're done and you'll be rocking the vMod squad before you know it! well done


----------



## Patch

I think I may have pushed my best 3870 a little too far. 1.75v and 1250 gpu clock and now I get artifacts and it won't complete anything at far lower clocks........









Then I look and realize I lost _massive_ amounts of points in the hwbot revision and dropped from 150th worldwide to 350th.......









Still trying to process the changes, but it looks like dual/triple/quad card benching is now a waste of time. They just made benching much cheaper for me. Chasing the highest raw score now takes second place to a high ranking amongst single cards. My highest overall 3Dmark06 score (35634) is now worth almost nothing compared to my much lower single 5870 score. Kind of funny because a whole bunch of scores I deleted or never submitted because of no point value are now worth a lot. The first one of those I submitted tonight went from 0 points to 28.8 points.
















Well, the night wasn't a complete waste. I got to solder something.


















(lightsaber repair for a little one)


----------



## MADMAX22

Thats weird, looked at the scores and I have alot of points showing up and alot going away.

Ahh well still 5th for ocn with 88points total.


----------



## CL3P20

I dropped into 13th... but now have more points..







All of my old CPU benchies I got medals for are all worth .1 now...and I lost most all of my points form my SLI medals with 8800GS..as apparently its not a "popular category" anymore.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*









I dropped into 13th... but now have more points..







All of my old CPU benchies I got medals for are all worth .1 now...and I lost most all of my points form my SLI medals with 8800GS..as apparently its not a "popular category" anymore.


I dont know, apparently everybodys points and rankings have changed with the new revision at HW. They gave me .1 for a lot of little E2160 CPUZ submissions that I currently scored nothing with in the past. Im going to throw the E5200 in and see if I can rack up some more points with that now that my NB is running a lot cooler I should be able to push the FSB on it a little more. Never really got into benching but you guys have me addicted now


----------



## tha d0ctor

apparrently I have the 3rd fasted wprime 32m or whatever it is for the i7 920... I don't remember this way back when.. ?


----------



## FtW 420

My hardware points went through the roof with the hwbot changes, & gave me a couple more trophies now that my old p3 500 isn't up against the dual cpu setups.
Kinda sucks that the multi gpu benchies are almost not worth running anymore, points there really took a hit.

The OCP mod worked on my 8800 gts, got the clocks up another strap to get some gold in 3dmark 06. Now heat is the enemy. Had the gpuv as far as 1.74V, could get great clocks & start a run but temps crashed it real quick. On water, outside in 3Â° C weather it was loading over 50Â°.

Submitted scores but hwbot is having some issues, they show up as no gpu used. Guess they're still working out bugs.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Thats weird, looked at the scores and I have alot of points showing up and alot going away.

Ahh well still 5th for ocn with 88points total.


Its cool Max, just submit what ya got and it should get ya on the team


----------



## PizzaMan

These new HWbot points are BS. This makes no sense. I went from 15 points to 10. I feel like I'm getting raped on my Vantage scores.

So now I get 5.6 points for 34th place in 3D06

but only .1 points for 7th place Vantage and 2.2 points for 8th place,

Where's the logic in the new point scaling? I don't see it.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'll add you max when I'm not sauced up on new years night.. i.e tomorrow

Pizza: the only thing about as bad as the point scoring is the new layout and navigation.. BS


----------



## PizzaMan

Happy New Year.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Happy New Year.


Happy New Year Pizza and everyone here on the OCN!, Pizza BTW I like the quote in your other thread


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Happy New Year Pizza and everyone here on the OCN!, Pizza BTW I like the quote in your other thread


Happy new year!!! thank God im not soldering right now cause I need to sober up...


----------



## MADMAX22

Well dont forget guys in january it will change again. I guess then it will be based off number of gpu cores and cpu cores so basically it will open up the playing feild a little I guess.

Not for sure though.

I know what ya mean though pizzaman, its really odd.

EDIT Oh and Ill be adding my 8800gts320 also, its been vmodded for a bit just havnt got the cooling for that beastie. Its going back in my 775 rig and I have a water block that fits it so it will be getting the water treatment. Should get some nice benches with that and my 9550 at say 4.5ghz hopefully.


----------



## Patch

Happy New Year!

Personally, I'm not pleased with the new point system as I lost almost 150 points and dropped in rank over 200 places overnight. But if I look at objectively, it's not bad - just different. Many people lost and many people gained.

I do like how your rank with popular hardware is more valuable. A gold with a 8800GT is a hell of a lot harder to get than one with some obscure hardware and should be recognized. But I don't like how they made it an almost complete waste of time and effort to bench obscure hardware or double/triple/quad GPU's. I have two 5970's sitting here and no motivation at all to waste LN2 on the CPU to bother benching them. That's just sad.

On a brighter note, I had a loose supplemental input capacitor on my best 3870 and I'm hoping it's responsible for the wacked out card last night - voltages were all over the place. Resoldered it tonight and hopefully get some good single card scores over the weekend. (Since my trifire gold trophies lost 90% of their point value...)


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Check out the New Years Rig fund from OCN, is this sweet or what?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...00-prizes.html


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Check out the New Years Rig fund from OCN, is this sweet or what?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...00-prizes.html


Allright, i'm in for that.
Looks like I killed my first card benching earlier, 1 8600 gts went haywire in an 03 run @ 1.748V on the gpu, turned it all down but no post anymore. Beer & bench aren't mixing well for me.

Happy new year to the mod squad!


----------



## Patch

Ouch! Hate killing cards. Welcome to the card killing club!

Starting to learn the new hwbot system. Regained about 70 of my lost points just by submitting older benches that used to not be worth any points.







Kind of funny how my previously worthless E8400 CPUz validation is now worth 10 points.

Time to whip out the Commando again and start benching celerys and P4's.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Ouch! Hate killing cards. Welcome to the card killing club!

Starting to learn the new hwbot system. Regained about 70 of my lost points just by submitting older benches that used to not be worth any points.







Kind of funny how my previously worthless E8400 CPUz validation is now worth 10 points.

Time to whip out the Commando again and start benching celerys and P4's.

So I take it the cap wasnt the problem? I cant wait till my new cards come in so I can try to move up the ladder in HWBot. Im not sure what to think of the point system as I am fairly new to the Benching comp, but I gained some points so Im not complaing. I bet a lot of people are mad though that took a major impact and moved down some ranks. I cant see how that is really fair to just go and play around with the points system like that







.

I too got some old celerons that could be of some use now so hopefully they will be of use to me now









Good luck Patch and Happy New Year, this is going to be a better year


----------



## PizzaMan

I'm still baffled as you how the hell I get more points for 34th place in 3D06 then I get with 7th and 8th place in Vantage. Is 3D06 more important then Vantage?

EDIT: Yesterday I had 10 points. Today I have 18.


----------



## Patch

The key change is that your actual score is much less important than where you stand relative to the number of submissions for that bench _with that specific hardware_.

Far fewer people submit vantage scores than they do 06 scores. According to hwbot, 34th place in stiff competition is more impressive than 7th place against a few other people.

I'm appreciating the new changes more and more. It rewards actual effort and skill much more than the old system. It's now less effective to "buy" points with multiple cards.


----------



## CL3P20

Happy New Year guys..and good benching! Dont let the bot blues get you down!

*Help me devise the next OCN comp so we can launch the thread..something just for fun..no prizes..just kudos.







..something with more than one bench test..winner has best average..something of this nature.


----------



## PizzaMan

Thx patch. I understand the points vs number of submitted scores now. Makes sense.

I don't understand the multi GPU thing though.


----------



## theo.gr

Just got like 7 points for an 6300 Pi 16 seconds!?????????????????????
And 5 for 98k dual 4850s???????


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Allright, i'm in for that.
Looks like I killed my first card benching earlier, 1 8600 gts went haywire in an 03 run @ 1.748V on the gpu, turned it all down but no post anymore. Beer & bench aren't mixing well for me.

Happy new year to the mod squad!

Yeah that contest isnt bad at all. Beer doesnt mix well with much of anything







. Sorry to hear about your loss. Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Thx patch. I understand the points vs number of submitted scores now. Makes sense.

I don't understand the multi GPU thing though.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Just got like 7 points for an 6300 Pi 16 seconds!?????????????????????
And 5 for 98k dual 4850s???????

Two things are going on with multi GPU's.

1) hwbot changed so that each person is rewarded as an individual with only one set of global points for each bench. So the most global points with whatever hardware configuration you submit that scores highest will be the only _global_ points you will earn as an _individual_ for that specific benchmark, be it with 1, 2, 3 or four cards. Apparently, you can still earn more _global_ points for your _team_ using different hardware combinations....

2) Remember, you get scores based on who you are competing against. Multi-gpu setups are worth much less because the number of people who submit scores get exponentially fewer as you add more cards. A massive raw score still won't be worth much if only 10 other people submit scores with a particular quadfire configuration. Especially if you already have gained your top global point run as described above.

Example: My top single card 3Dmark06 score of 30531 is worth 36.7 global points for being the 22nd highest single card score overall out of thousands of entries. While my much higher score of 35634 with quadfire 4890's would only earn 3.2 global points for being 48th out of 443 submissions - and I didn't even get those points (that's why they're greyed out) because my single gpu score gave me a higher global point score as an individual. But they do count towards our _team_ points.

Same concept applies to hardware points. But, unlike global points, all of your hardware points are applied to your individual score up to the maximum of 300.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Two things are going on with multi GPU's.

1) hwbot changed so that each person is rewarded as an individual with only one set of global points for each bench. So the most global points with whatever hardware configuration you submit that scores highest will be the only _global_ points you will earn as an _individual_ for that specific benchmark, be it with 1, 2, 3 or four cards. Apparently, you can still earn more _global_ points for your _team_ using different hardware combinations....

2) Remember, you get scores based on who you are competing against. Multi-gpu setups are worth much less because the number of people who submit scores get exponentially fewer as you add more cards. A massive raw score still won't be worth much if only 10 other people submit scores with a particular quadfire configuration. Especially if you already have gained your top global point run as described above.

Example: My top single card 3Dmark06 score of 30531 is worth 36.7 global points for being the 22nd highest single card score overall out of thousands of entries. While my much higher score of 35634 with quadfire 4890's would only earn 3.2 global points for being 48th out of 443 submissions - and I didn't even get those points (that's why they're greyed out) because my single gpu score gave me a higher global point score as an individual. But they do count towards our _team_ points.

*Same concept applies to hardware points. But, unlike global points, all of your hardware points are applied to your individual score up to the maximum of 300.*

This is a shame that you can only have 300 hardweare poitns add up towards your total, it looks like they want peopel to bench with the newest stuff for points instead of digging up older stuff.

The one thing I do like is that they now seperate the multiple GPU category in 2x (whatever card), and 3x and 4x if applicable. It gave me a free hardware medal for my GTX 275's that I got 25k with ways back when I first built this rig.

CL3P20: maybe a ram based challenge that factors in scores from wPrime, aquamark and that new test that they are trying to add into hwbot would be a good idea for a new contest. If no prizes we should atleast win someone to carry around at the bottom of our sigs... I would have loved a OCN Time Challenge trophy in my sig







.

Voltage_drop: do you know when are where they are making the accouncement of the winners of that 700$?

Also on a side note since I got another 8800GTX in the mail and in the interim while I'm using your 8800GTX (voltage_drop) a temp card until I ship it out, at stock voltages and with stock cooling I managed to get the 2nd place 2x 8800GTX in vantage lol, not much competition in multiple GPUs for these cards: once I submit it I'll get 1.7 points if I'm lucky


----------



## MADMAX22

lol I just jumped from 88 points to 135 points. Eh whatever I guess.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
lol I just jumped from 88 points to 135 points. Eh whatever I guess.

Awesome [email protected]
What are your links to hwbot compare link for your cards, also voltages and clocks for your cards, I'll add you to the list. (see OP for what is required if u have any questions)


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Awesome [email protected]
What are your links to hwbot compare link for your cards, also voltages and clocks for your cards, I'll add you to the list. (see OP for what is required if u have any questions)


Will do but was waiting to get my new vidcard coolers in to see what I can really get out of them. Right now they get to toasty. Most of my points are from my 8800gts 320 card (which is also voltmodded) but Im gonna be throwing that on water hopefully this weekend and Ill see what I can really get it to before I retire it to folding.

I think I can get quiet a bit more with the 8800gts paired with my 9550 at 4.2ghz for some benches.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Will do but was waiting to get my new vidcard coolers in to see what I can really get out of them. Right now they get to toasty. Most of my points are from my 8800gts 320 card (which is also voltmodded) but Im gonna be throwing that on water hopefully this weekend and Ill see what I can really get it to before I retire it to folding.

I think I can get quiet a bit more with the 8800gts paired with my 9550 at 4.2ghz for some benches.


that is something that I would like to see, the G80 runs hot even on default voltages on stock cooling.. water will really bring out her true colors!

keep us posted, 4.2ghz + gpu voltage is a recipe for success


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


This is a shame that you can only have 300 hardweare poitns add up towards your total, it looks like they want peopel to bench with the newest stuff for points instead of digging up older stuff.

The one thing I do like is that they now seperate the multiple GPU category in 2x (whatever card), and 3x and 4x if applicable. It gave me a free hardware medal for my GTX 275's that I got 25k with ways back when I first built this rig.

CL3P20: maybe a ram based challenge that factors in scores from wPrime, aquamark and that new test that they are trying to add into hwbot would be a good idea for a new contest. If no prizes we should atleast win someone to carry around at the bottom of our sigs... I would have loved a OCN Time Challenge trophy in my sig







.

Voltage_drop: do you know when are where they are making the accouncement of the winners of that 700$?

Also on a side note since I got another 8800GTX in the mail and in the interim while I'm using your 8800GTX (voltage_drop) a temp card until I ship it out, at stock voltages and with stock cooling I managed to get the 2nd place 2x 8800GTX in vantage lol, not much competition in multiple GPUs for these cards: once I submit it I'll get 1.7 points if I'm lucky


I think it supposed to be announced today sometime at the original thread:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...00-prizes.html

Nice, I like to see that the 8800GTX is performing well, 2nd place, not to shabby considering the new rules at HWBot and all stock even









What kind of clocks did you obtain with it @stock, and how well did it compare to your other 8800GTX? Im surprised that the mail ran today but thats cool cause that means I can get it that much sooner







, Im excited to push that sucker


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


I think it supposed to be announced today sometime at the original thread:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...00-prizes.html

Nice, I like to see that the 8800GTX is performing well, 2nd place, not to shabby considering the new rules at HWBot and all stock even









What kind of clocks did you obtain with it @stock, and how well did it compare to your other 8800GTX? Im surprised that the mail ran today but thats cool cause that means I can get it that much sooner







, Im excited to push that sucker










I don't think the mail runs today because I haven't gotten anything. Not tomorrow either but it'll be in the mail headed ur way monday. At stock voltages it handles pitiful overclocks:

default clock: 576mhz
overclock in sli (lower potential than a single card): 630mhz stable
OCP mod on DICE: 850/875 mhz stable 900mhz tops

THe memory is a bit better,it handles 1030mhz stable from 900 stock, on dice I think I got it up to 1175 on default voltages.

A simple volt mod with decent on your CPU should yield the high 9s to 10k vantage points and top 10 for sure.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I don't think the mail runs today because I haven't gotten anything. Not tomorrow either but it'll be in the mail headed ur way monday. At stock voltages it handles pitiful overclocks:

default clock: 576mhz
overclock in sli (lower potential than a single card): 630mhz stable
OCP mod on DICE: 850/875 mhz stable 900mhz tops

THe memory is a bit better,it handles 1030mhz stable from 900 stock, on dice I think I got it up to 1175 on default voltages.

A simple volt mod with decent on your CPU should yield the high 9s to 10k vantage points and top 10 for sure.

Oh I misunderstood what you were saying, I thought you said the stock cooler came today, my fault. Sounds good though, the mail should run tommorow though, have you received the adapters yet?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Oh I misunderstood what you were saying, I thought you said the stock cooler came today, my fault. Sounds good though, the mail should run tommorow though, have you received the adapters yet?

Nope no stocked cooley yet, that should be tomorrow if they guy shipped on time and priority mail flat rate like he said he would. Hahasorry mental error on my end, I must have drank a lot last night/this morning because I though tomorrow of Sunday...

I'm making a few run throughs now with all the older 3d marks. I have enough of a score for 10 points in 03 so nowI just need to give 06 and 05 a try at 4.5ghz...


----------



## MADMAX22

Well what a bummer, I took my block apart for the 8800gts and its a aluminum top block with some of the paint wearing off in the water channel. Didnt realize it was aluminum top lol. Its one of the old danger den maze4 blocks I think its called. argghhhh


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Well what a bummer, I took my block apart for the 8800gts and its a aluminum top block with some of the paint wearing off in the water channel. Didnt realize it was aluminum top lol. Its one of the old danger den maze4 blocks I think its called. argghhhh


give it a light sanding and paint it with some enamel clear coat, silicon caulk or liquid electrical tape... corrosion is not your friend...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Well what a bummer, I took my block apart for the 8800gts and its a aluminum top block with some of the paint wearing off in the water channel. Didnt realize it was aluminum top lol. Its one of the old danger den maze4 blocks I think its called. argghhhh

I have an old Maze 4 in my loop. Bought it well used a year ago. Haven't changed the water in like ~6 months.... I thought the top was plastic.


----------



## tha d0ctor

lol thats funny, I thought mine was acetal, its whatever though I traded it off

Just spent 4+ hours running through all the GPU benchys w/ my 8800gtx's (2x) at stock voltages and managed to score 1 or 2 medals and 65 points give or take. THen while I was at it tweaking my bios for aquamark I decided to do some superpi runs and pifast, set PRs in both and gained another 15 points

I managed to double up on my hwbot points and knock ocn up from 34 to 33 overall lol, we actually managed to move up 9 slots in the last month!


----------



## BillG8z

hmm, i have a silverprop waterblock here, i think its 939, reckon i should give it a go on my 8800? im meant to be getting a eheim pump and a 120 rad in the mail soon, so if i put togethor that loop, do you reckon it would be any better than running an HR03 GT?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Two things are going on with multi GPU's.

1) hwbot changed so that each person is rewarded as an individual with only one set of global points for each bench. So the most global points with whatever hardware configuration you submit that scores highest will be the only _global_ points you will earn as an _individual_ for that specific benchmark, be it with 1, 2, 3 or four cards. Apparently, you can still earn more _global_ points for your _team_ using different hardware combinations....

2) Remember, you get scores based on who you are competing against. Multi-gpu setups are worth much less because the number of people who submit scores get exponentially fewer as you add more cards. A massive raw score still won't be worth much if only 10 other people submit scores with a particular quadfire configuration. Especially if you already have gained your top global point run as described above.

Example: My top single card 3Dmark06 score of 30531 is worth 36.7 global points for being the 22nd highest single card score overall out of thousands of entries. While my much higher score of 35634 with quadfire 4890's would only earn 3.2 global points for being 48th out of 443 submissions - and I didn't even get those points (that's why they're greyed out) because my single gpu score gave me a higher global point score as an individual. But they do count towards our _team_ points.

Same concept applies to hardware points. But, unlike global points, all of your hardware points are applied to your individual score up to the maximum of 300.


Well i get what u say,but DUAL 4850s were like having single card config half a year ago







so that why i got raised points!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I have an old Maze 4 in my loop. Bought it well used a year ago. Haven't changed the water in like ~6 months.... I thought the top was plastic.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
lol thats funny, I thought mine was acetal, its whatever though I traded it off

Just spent 4+ hours running through all the GPU benchys w/ my 8800gtx's (2x) at stock voltages and managed to score 1 or 2 medals and 65 points give or take. THen while I was at it tweaking my bios for aquamark I decided to do some superpi runs and pifast, set PRs in both and gained another 15 points

I managed to double up on my hwbot points and knock ocn up from 34 to 33 overall lol, we actually managed to move up 9 slots in the last month!


I thought it was plastic or acetal as well. I know the new maze5 blocks are. The old maze4 are apparently not lol. I took it apart and saw some silver stuff so I decided to try and clean it then I realized hey thats not stuff that is the water block. So I scratched the side of it and sure enough aluminum.

I may hit it up with some coats of enamel. I know I wont or shouldnt get any corrosion since I run di water and some antifreeze which usually prevents any corrosion still I just dont like the idea of aluminum being in there.


----------



## theo.gr

quick question:Is HWBOT down ATM????????


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


quick question:Is HWBOT down ATM????????



It's not loading for me and it was rather slow last night. All my status bar say is "upgrading server" this is probably because they are dropping the hardware points awarded from the top 50% of entrants in a given category to 33%

Quote:



Hwbot server maintenance.
The new database server is giving us headaches. We will be done for a few more hours. Our applogies.

The hwbot crew.


I guess more time for me to test out/bench the new GTX 285 2gb I got before I ship it right back out monday to complete the WCed 8800GTX volt modded trifecta


----------



## BillG8z

yo vmod squad, just thought i should share this with you for anyone who wants:

http://www.overclock.net/full-system...ables-etc.html

BFG 8800 GTS 320 mb w/ DuOrb - $55

thats cheap, but what is even better, is i PMd him asking how much without the durorb, and he said he would sell it for $30 without the duorb. $30 for an 8800gts 320mb :O

I didnt take it because international shipping was too much and i dont have any spare PCIE slots.

but maybe one of you would be keen? i would if international shipping wasnt more than the card itself


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


yo vmod squad, just thought i should share this with you for anyone who wants:

http://www.overclock.net/full-system...ables-etc.html

BFG 8800 GTS 320 mb w/ DuOrb - $55

thats cheap, but what is even better, is i PMd him asking how much without the durorb, and he said he would sell it for $30 without the duorb. $30 for an 8800gts 320mb :O

I didnt take it because international shipping was too much and i dont have any spare PCIE slots.

but maybe one of you would be keen? i would if international shipping wasnt more than the card itself


Nice find, i would probably purchase it if I didnt just buy 2 other cards and Im kinda strapped for cash and have other priorities. Still nice find though


----------



## tha d0ctor

nice, Iw ould be all over that if:

A) I had the cash and the will to drive an hours round trip to grab more dry ice
B) I wasn't going to set up 3-way SLI in a week or two on my loop = no more adjusting my loop and adding new GPUs to bench until i get a tech bench
C) I wasn't trying to save my last bits of cash for partying for my last 18 days of freedom before I ship out for basic training

still an awesome deal, easy hwbot points with good cooling and OCP mod boo yea


----------



## BillG8z

ill jump on the bandwagon and list the reasons im not buying it:

1. International shipping will cost more than the card itself, so ends up costing what it would to buy it locally, WITH a heatsink

2. Im trying to save my money, seeing as im 14 and can start learning to drive at 15, so wanting to start saving now so i can get a car when im ready

3. already have 2 unneeded cards sitting around

by the way, will OCP be present on my 8800gt? anyone know what core voltage it will kick in at? From what i can gather, ocp is over current protection, and it stops the core voltage from being over a certain level, and is bad for vmodding, and shuts the computer off when core voltage gets too high? Is there any way i can disable it on my 8800gt?

if someone could tell me a bit more about it/answer the above then that would be awesome, probably best to PM me, so i stop cluttering this thread up with my noobishness 

edit: or to discuss OCP you could hit me up on msn:
gbuchanan (at) windowslive (dot) com


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


ill jump on the bandwagon and list the reasons im not buying it:

1. International shipping will cost more than the card itself, so ends up costing what it would to buy it locally, WITH a heatsink

2. Im trying to save my money, seeing as im 14 and can start learning to drive at 15, so wanting to start saving now so i can get a car when im ready

3. already have 2 unneeded cards sitting around

by the way, will OCP be present on my 8800gt? anyone know what core voltage it will kick in at? From what i can gather, ocp is over current protection, and it stops the core voltage from being over a certain level, and is bad for vmodding, and shuts the computer off when core voltage gets too high? Is there any way i can disable it on my 8800gt?

if someone could tell me a bit more about it/answer the above then that would be awesome, probably best to PM me, so i stop cluttering this thread up with my noobishness 

edit: or to discuss OCP you could hit me up on msn:
gbuchanan (at) windowslive (dot) com


That's what this thread is for sharing info by helping people individually. The higher you flash your VID voltage in your bios the higher your OCP trigger point (in most cards it is a ratio based on the VID or a trigger point designated using various legs of the PWM and resistance).

It seems you have grasped the basics of OCP, it makes sure your vcore doesnt reach a certain point that manufacturers have deemed dangerous... it will either crash or drop your voltages back and ruin whatever benchmark you are doing.

Your 8800gt most likely maxes out at 1.1/1.15v volts when it is flashed with additional volts on the vcore. OCP will generally kick in over 1.4v, generally around 1.42-1.45 depending on your DROOP. Capping and inductors/chokes can helps stop the fluctuations in the voltage and allow you to squeeze out extra clocks before touching that OCP level. (CL3p20)

Pretty much a OCP mod will trick the card in a number of ways to manipulate that trigger point or completely disable it. Post some pics of the mod area of your 8800GT and the number of the PWM/IC that controls the vGPU. VMEM doenst have an OCP that I know of, its only protection is suicide when you crank it too high...


----------



## BillG8z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


That's what this thread is for sharing info by helping people individually. The higher you flash your VID voltage in your bios the higher your OCP trigger point (in most cards it is a ratio based on the VID or a trigger point designated using various legs of the PWM and resistance).

It seems you have grasped the basics of OCP, it makes sure your vcore doesnt reach a certain point that manufacturers have deemed dangerous... it will either crash or drop your voltages back and ruin whatever benchmark you are doing.

Your 8800gt most likely maxes out at 1.1/1.15v volts when it is flashed with additional volts on the vcore. OCP will generally kick in over 1.4v, generally around 1.42-1.45 depending on your DROOP. Capping and inductors/chokes can helps stop the fluctuations in the voltage and allow you to squeeze out extra clocks before touching that OCP level. (CL3p20)

Pretty much a OCP mod will trick the card in a number of ways to manipulate that trigger point or completely disable it. Post some pics of the mod area of your 8800GT and the number of the PWM/IC that controls the vGPU. VMEM doenst have an OCP that I know of, its only protection is suicide when you crank it too high...


rep+
thanks, explains a lot, so if i flash the bios to 1.1v stock, it will raise the OCP trigger level?

So it triggers when one leg of the IC is higher than specified? Well, what would happen, if you cut the leg if the ic that it monitors?

eg: its rule might be "if pin x is higher than value y, then trigger ocp"
then couldnt you cut pin/leg x of the ic so it is getting 0.0v into it? because 0.0v is not higher than the specified value(1.4v or whatever)

edit: and for the ocp mod, my card seems pretty referance, heres pics, they may or may not help, they were showcasing my mod :
http://www.overclock.net/8049779-post193.html


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


thanks, explains a lot, so if i flash the bios to 1.1v stock, it will raise the OCP trigger level?


It all depends on the PWM and how the OCP is defined/programmed and the number of phases etc...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


So it triggers when one leg of the IC is higher than specified? Well, what would happen, if you cut the leg if the ic that it monitors?


Possibly with some card's definitions of the OCP but most likely with most OCP mods this would create a circumstance where voltage x> is greater than voltage>y and if one is 0, specifically y you have a useless card

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


*eg: its rule might be "if pin x is higher than value y, then trigger ocp"
then couldnt you cut pin/leg x of the ic so it is getting 0.0v into it? because 0.0v is not higher than the specified value(1.4v or whatever*)

edit: and for the ocp mod, my card seems pretty referance, heres pics, they may or may not help, they were showcasing my mod :
http://www.overclock.net/8049779-post193.html


Like I said it might work but that magic number 0 could potentially screw something up, the PWM might read it as an error.. and not boot, the idea with the OCP is to play with the voltages and resistances IMO, thanks for the +rep I'll check that card out real quick and repost


----------



## tha d0ctor

same setup as with your card (reference), it worked for me I believe, I benched over 1.5v, it'll get toasty










solder 1.2k resistors parallel over these two SMRs, the card is dual phase, so those must be the two outputs it compares against... unfortunately that datasheet isnt public to completely understand it


----------



## BillG8z

thanks heaps, ill see how it goes without the ocp mod first, looks delicate


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


thanks heaps, ill see how it goes without the ocp mod first, looks delicate 


trust me it gets easier each time, practice on some dead PCB first to get the hang of it


----------



## Patch

Decided to add the OVP mod to the Commando to play with a few new chips and see if I can get a little more oomph to get the Celly 352 up to 8 Ghz. I could always dial in over 2v but couldn't get any higher clocks over 1.85v.

I got the mod from this thread over at XS.

I'm not sure the P5B deluxe/commando OVP mod in the first post in that thread ever worked - I don't think it did.

Here's the mod I just did:




























I'll let you know results when I test it.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Those are some results I want to see, hopefully the RAM pot makes an appearance in time









Congratulations vMod Squad on view # 10,000!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Hey Doc whenever you have the time could you please add me to the Volt Mod Squad. Thanks~Voltage_Drop


----------



## BillG8z

ive got good news, and ive got more good news, i got the VR and a new dmm today and the mod is working 

secondly(i THINK its good news), my ram chips are hynix, hynix is good right? its the qimonda chips i dont want right? but samsung and hynix are good?

im just trying to put the HR03 GT on it now, but i dont know how to mount the ramsinks, i have some really thin double sided tape, its like normal sticky tape sort of stuff, except double sided, but it will not stick to the ram chips, nothing will, there is some sort of greasy residue on the chips stopping anything from sticking to them, anyone know


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Hey Doc whenever you have the time could you please add me to the Volt Mod Squad. Thanks~Voltage_Drop


I'm on it! What isd oyur voltage again. 1.28? what aobut vmem

billg8z, you will most likely need a thermal adhesive, I use artic alumina, its non-conductive and adheres well but you can still break it off.. hynix is the bomb, I benched up to 1285 mhz with my old 8800GT w/ hynix


----------



## CL3P20

@ Patch- From what I have read on the mod, you did it correctly...and what matters most here is the stability of the 3.3v rail you connect to the mobo. PSU rails are highly unstable on the 3.3v side..so I would hesitate to use one...A cheap digital switching PSU would be a lot better..and adjustable









Cant wait to see you break 8ghz on that cpu.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Patch- From what I have read on the mod, you did it correctly...and what matters most here is the stability of the 3.3v rail you connect to the mobo. PSU rails are highly unstable on the 3.3v side..so I would hesitate to use one...A cheap digital switching PSU would be a lot better..and adjustable









*Cant wait to see you break 8ghz on that cpu*.

What's the record 8230mhz or something shoot for 8400 and take home a WR and 150+ hwbot points for OCN


----------



## BillG8z

well im just using the prolimatech thermal grease for the moment, to hold on the sinks, it holds them fine, so will see how it goes.

i do have an adhesive thing that i got a while ago, its arctic brand, its a 1:1 mix, 2 parts, mix it and it hardens, you reckon it would come off again easily? i might use it then

edit: and for testing load temps/stability, whats a good program, i think one of you said furmark will eat your card in no time? what should i use

edit2: the stuff i have is arctic alumina too i think, so you reckon it will come off easily?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


well im just using the prolimatech thermal grease for the moment, to hold on the sinks, it holds them fine, so will see how it goes.

i do have an adhesive thing that i got a while ago, its arctic brand, its a 1:1 mix, 2 parts, mix it and it hardens, you reckon it would come off again easily? i might use it then

edit: and for testing load temps/stability, whats a good program, i think one of you said furmark will eat your card in no time? what should i use


thats hte exact same stuff I have thermal expoxt, as far as stability texting goes I run 3dmark vantage or 3dmark 06 for a run or two and crysis, furmark is known to kill cards...


----------



## MADMAX22

Did up the 8800gts 320 evga that I have. Hopefully get it on some water next week if I can get my build going.

Couple of questions, that little chip next to the core, how hot does that guy get. Will a good little ram sinc or something similer work to keep it cool enough?

ALso the ocp on this card, I cant tell where to do the resisters at. I saw the pic in the essentials thread but dont see the same resisters on my card.


----------



## CL3P20

@ Maxx - the GTS is 3x power phased for GPUv..so there will be 3x of the little resistors..looks like I can see 2x of them in the bottom pic you posted..right side of the primarion controller

*and the RAMDAC doesnt really get hot..any ol' sink will do


----------



## MADMAX22

Sorry for my lack of knowledge with this stuff but is this what your talking about. I think those are the three that I would install the resisters across.


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
Those are some results I want to see, hopefully the RAM pot makes an appearance in time









The RAM pot will be a long time. Haven't yet figured out the best way to do it. Modding existing heatsinks will be involved. I'm hoping that I get a cherry i5 670 this month for some wicked superpi/pifast/memory benching. Early pre-release clocks of those suckers are hitting almost 7 Ghz - that will provide the motivation to make RAM blazing fast.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Patch- From what I have read on the mod, you did it correctly...and what matters most here is the stability of the 3.3v rail you connect to the mobo. PSU rails are highly unstable on the 3.3v side..so I would hesitate to use one...A cheap digital switching PSU would be a lot better..and adjustable









Cant wait to see you break 8ghz on that cpu.

I think the Commando OVP mod is working, but I don't know how "clean" the 3.3v rail is on my Corsair HX1000. I have a PCP&C Silencer I could use, but I suspect it's a little dirtier than the HX.

I didn't have a 1K VR so I used a 2K. At 500 ohms it gave me a 130mV boost so I dialed it in to about a 250v boost before benching. I put it on a switch so I could do direct off/on testing of results.

Unfortunately, I couldn't get my old trusty Celly 352 past 7.5 Ghz - even with 1.91v. I suspect that OVP was never my problem (Commando's OVP is supposedly around 2v anyway), but the chip is probably starting to suffer the results of flogging. The last time I tried (before the most recent mod), I couldn't get it past 7.5ghz either. And the 2 or 3 times in the past that I got it to 7.96 Ghz it only took 1.84ish volts.

Sigh...









Oh well, I still have the Celly 356 and P4 630 to try later in the week.









Some pics of tonight's endeavors:

First layer of insulation









Second layer of insulation. My top hold down for the Patchpot cracked in 2 places and broke in 1 so I used my F1 EE holddown on top to equally distribute the pressure on the cracked areas.









Top view all ready to pour some liquid yummy









Action shot


----------



## CL3P20

@ Maxx- looks good







..just make note of stock resistance values before you start, to compare after.

@ Patch..I have a set of Team Xtreme RAM sinks that would be perfect for fitting to a RAM pot







..heck any set of the old grey sinks of theirs would work good...they have tracks in the tops for mounting nuts/hardware etc.

*nice pics btw


----------



## MADMAX22

Thanks CL3P20 give it a shot.

Also Patch that looks outstanding.


----------



## Patch

Thanks Madmax and CL3P.

And thx for the offer CL3P, but I already have just such a set


















These are the ones I'd actually like to freeze sometime (they also have 4 screws on the other side). Glad I didn't sell em when the Rampage Extreme died.










And a parting image:










I sometimes get a little camera happy while waiting for the rig to warm back up......


----------



## MADMAX22

Those cellshocks should treat you nicely. I use to have a pair and they liked the volts.

Got the ocp mod done on the 8800gts320. Wasnt the best looking thing but better then others I have scene. Beginning resistance was 1.22kohm. After mod its about 0.57kohm Little less then half but the only little resisters I could find on the extra mobos that were close enough.

Anything else I should do to it while Im at it. Saw some coil and capaciter mods, they worth it?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I'm on it! What isd oyur voltage again. 1.28? what aobut vmem

billg8z, you will most likely need a thermal adhesive, I use artic alumina, its non-conductive and adheres well but you can still break it off.. hynix is the bomb, I benched up to 1285 mhz with my old 8800GT w/ hynix

Thanks Doc, you are dead on with the clocks and Im pretty sure you have the voltage pinned down as well. i documented everything so I will find it and post it for ya. Sorry it took me so long to respond but I just woke up as Ive been trying to get my hours back right so I can look for employment. Im running out of money and my business isnt taking off like I want due to lack of capitol and marketing so I must find another means until my customer base starts taking off.

@patch- man that is looking sick, I can definitely see you pushing 8GHz with the celly, really nice modding, really nice.

@BillG8z- Man you are picking up on this modding stuff nicely and Im truely impressed with you only being 14 and all. Man I hope my son takes after me and takes an interest in my hobby. Hes only 4 and watches me with curiosity but well see if he sticks with it when he starts getting older.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Those cellshocks should treat you nicely. I use to have a pair and they liked the volts.

Got the ocp mod done on the 8800gts320. Wasnt the best looking thing but better then others I have scene. Beginning resistance was 1.22kohm. After mod its about 0.57kohm Little less then half but the only little resisters I could find on the extra mobos that were close enough.

Anything else I should do to it while Im at it. Saw some coil and capaciter mods, they worth it?












If the mosfets and inductors are squealing at you a lot under load, once you crank up the speed...some extra caps will help..gets me another 30-80mhz most of the time.


----------



## PizzaMan

While we are sharing pictures of RAM......here's my favorite set. A pair of Balistix with OCZ FlexII sinks on them. Blow some LN2 from a can of duster into the barbs and they get completely submissive to my demands.










EDIT: I'm down for OCN's first LCC challenge..........


----------



## tha d0ctor

LCC Challenge? That is a beast Idea BTW pizzaman, jsut beasting the RAM with duster.. I like it

Billg8z thats ht e mod right there. What type of cooling do you have on the GTS? The caps and coils can't hurt but you really ned to be up over 1.5v to make a difference I hear,a nd you need excellent cooling for the G80 at those volts. Also those resistors you soldered look a lot better than mine on all my OCP mods lol.

Patch best of luck on the RAM pot, it looks like you have a few options with that for sure. Worst case scenario you could take those waterblock for RAM and run a chiller on it









Voltage_drop don't get too discouraged, the economy sucks period. I couldnt find a decent job right out of school since me joining the Army. I had a few one other Gov't job option I was persueing but this should help me actually afford grad school and give me ample time to decide what degree I want. Just remember, if you have a good service/product it should practically sell itself, you just need to convince people they need it.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


LCC Challenge? That is a beast Idea BTW pizzaman, jsut beasting the RAM with duster.. I like it

Billg8z thats ht e mod right there. What type of cooling do you have on the GTS? The caps and coils can't hurt but you really ned to be up over 1.5v to make a difference I hear,a nd you need excellent cooling for the G80 at those volts. Also those resistors you soldered look a lot better than mine on all my OCP mods lol.

Patch best of luck on the RAM pot, it looks like you have a few options with that for sure. Worst case scenario you could take those waterblock for RAM and run a chiller on it









Voltage_drop don't get too discouraged, the economy sucks period. I couldnt find a decent job right out of school since me joining the Army. I had a few one other Gov't job option I was persueing but this should help me actually afford grad school and give me ample time to decide what degree I want. Just remember, if you have a good service/product it should practically sell itself, you just need to convince people they need it.


Thanks doc, I am glad to have an inspiring soul such as yourself. Ive got to get off this computer and work on my resume and add some stuff to my portfolio and once I get that done I will submit the rest of the info on my card for ya, Thanks


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
LCC Challenge? That is a beast Idea BTW pizzaman, jsut beasting the RAM with duster.. I like it

Billg8z thats ht e mod right there. What type of cooling do you have on the GTS? The caps and coils can't hurt but you really ned to be up over 1.5v to make a difference I hear,a nd you need excellent cooling for the G80 at those volts. Also those resistors you soldered look a lot better than mine on all my OCP mods lol.

.

I think that was directed at me so Ill go ahead and say thanks. Ill have it on water soon enough. Just waiting on things to arrive and also figure out how to set everything up in my case.


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey any of you guys that do voltmodding and hwbot that also have a water block for a 8800gts320


----------



## FtW 420

I have that card all modded up on water, full cover danger den block.
I actually just took 1st place in vantage & 06, 2nd place in 05 a few days ago, but still haven't got any gold or points for them. Hoping they work out the bugs so I can at least see the points, it'd suck if someone else beats it before I can even see it in my profile.


----------



## BillG8z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


@BillG8z- Man you are picking up on this modding stuff nicely and Im truely impressed with you only being 14 and all. Man I hope my son takes after me and takes an interest in my hobby. Hes only 4 and watches me with curiosity but well see if he sticks with it when he starts getting older.


thanks man, its good fun and its nice to have a whole bunch of people who are pretty pro at it on here to help me out if i need anything







so thanks to all you guys

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Billg8z thats ht e mod right there. What type of cooling do you have on the GTS? The caps and coils can't hurt but you really ned to be up over 1.5v to make a difference I hear,a nd you need excellent cooling for the G80 at those volts. Also those resistors you soldered look a lot better than mine on all my OCP mods lol.


cool, i might look through my dead bits and pieces with a dmm to try find some resistors to do it with, not sure if ill need the ovp mod, but ill see

using an HR03 GT cooler, with a 110cfm 120mm scythe fan on it









edit: just put the arctic permanent stuff on the ram sinks now and the vreg sinks too, so hopefully that will keep it nice and cool

edit2: what about furmark makes it kill cards easily? is it how hot it makes the core?

and by the way, i scored a free x600 pro pcie off a local forum, so hopefully will be able to have a bit of fun with that


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I actually just took 1st place in vantage & 06, 2nd place in 05 a few days ago, but still haven't got any gold or points for them. Hoping they work out the bugs so I can at least see the points, it'd suck if someone else beats it before I can even see it in my profile.

A lot of weirdness and fluctuation going on. I lost 50 hardware points overnight and with the new format I can't figure out where they went.


----------



## BillG8z

Just another question, does it HAVE to be a 1.2k resistor for the ocp mod? or would a 1k resistor work? i found a stash of 1k resistors on an old dead laptop mainboard, but even after half an hour with a dmm and various old or dead components i can find a 1.2k one, closest was the 1k. Reckon it would work?

edit: does 1k2 resistor mean it is 1.2k?

Res 2012 Chip 1K2 1/4W 10 Pk

http://www.dse.co.nz/dse.shop/en/product/R0381


----------



## MADMAX22

Finally got my 9800gtx+ (one of them) on water. Man oh man what a difference. Bumbed vgpu up to 1.45idle 1.434 load. Temps are 31c idle and 41c load with occt gpu test.

Nice bumb in shaders also. Testing right now at 850core 2106 shaders 1180 mem.

Edit: OK Doc you wanna add me to the list.

This is about where I top out at with 1.45vgpu, 2.145vmem (all under load). Temps on core under water are 30c idle, 41c load. Temps made a huge difference in stability with these guys. On the stock cooler it was about 45c idle and 70-80c load.

Actual frequencys are 863/1350/2106. Not the greatest on the core but could maybe go higher with more voltage. Just not sure of what these guys can handle.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Finally got my 9800gtx+ (one of them) on water. Man oh man what a difference. Bumbed vgpu up to 1.45idle 1.434 load. Temps are 31c idle and 41c load with occt gpu test.

Nice bumb in shaders also. Testing right now at 850core 2106 shaders 1180 mem.

Edit: OK Doc you wanna add me to the list.

This is about where I top out at with 1.45vgpu, 2.145vmem (all under load). Temps on core under water are 30c idle, 41c load. Temps made a huge difference in stability with these guys. On the stock cooler it was about 45c idle and 70-80c load.

Actual frequencys are 863/1350/2106. Not the greatest on the core but could maybe go higher with more voltage. Just not sure of what these guys can handle.


Not bad at all Max. I wish I knew the limit on your core but I never got the chance to push mine that hard before I fried the RAM on it cuz I was getting crazy with stock cooling







. Doc would be the one to answer that question for you or somebody else might chime in who has tested the voltage limits on that core with water.


----------



## PizzaMan

Probably don't want to go much higher then 1.45v for 24/7 running. Temps look great BTW. GPUs love water. Don't forget that even tho you are running on water that the card will still need plenty of air flow to cool the memory and PCB.


----------



## MADMAX22

Oh yeah its got a couple 120's in the side of the case pointed at it. Those pcb's get down right toasty. Got about 7 hwbot points from it.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Oh yeah its got a couple 120's in the side of the case pointed at it. Those pcb's get down right toasty. Got about 7 hwbot points from it.

Do you have some good heatsinks on your FET's? When you crank up the voltage, they get hot as well as your caps. If you go any further with the voltage you are going to have to rectify the OCP as well. I would do an OCP mod and make sure your cooling(not the core) is adequate to sustain the extra heat and cap it out if you havent already done so.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Do you have some good heatsinks on your FET's? When you crank up the voltage, they get hot as well as your caps. If you go any further with the voltage you are going to have to rectify the OCP as well. I would do an OCP mod and make sure your cooling(not the core) is adequate to sustain the extra heat and cap it out if you havent already done so.

Thought about that. Not sure if I wanna go to much higher.

I have ram sincs on the ram modules, I have two ram sincs on the two chips that you mod for the vgpu and vmem as those two get blazing hot. For the mosfets on the underside I was thinking of getting something to put on there but havnt found anything yet.

Stupid mobo/cpu though, lost one of my channels on my trichannel ram. Not sure if its the mobo or the cpu. I heard the i7 will lose a channel but thought that only happened at high volts. I dont have another cpu to test with though.


----------



## PizzaMan

Have you tried putting your sticks in the other channel or clearing CMOS? This may help you rule out mobo, but from what I understand about i7's(which is limited) it is most likely the CPU.


----------



## MADMAX22

I got it. I guess sometimes if the cpu cooler mount warps the mobo to much it will cause some of the dimms to give up. Atleast thats the response I got in my thread I made.

Remounted and everything and now it recognizes it.

I thought the same thing as you pizzaman. Cleared cmos twice, tried each stick individually. Then tried them in the channels that it allows for single and double sticks. What a pain lol.

Alls good, hey maybe I can get a higher bench score now.


----------



## MADMAX22

This card is doing pretty good. Now that I got my ram issue worked out Im getting some good scores. Pretty much all of them close to the top 20 for a single 9800gtx+. Found its very benchable at 890/1350.

Total points so far 8.6pts and 1.6 global pts. My first global pts to date.


----------



## PizzaMan

Gratz on the global. I'm still yet to get any


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Finally got my 9800gtx+ (one of them) on water. Man oh man what a difference. Bumbed vgpu up to 1.45idle 1.434 load. Temps are 31c idle and 41c load with occt gpu test.

Nice bumb in shaders also. Testing right now at 850core 2106 shaders 1180 mem.

Edit: OK Doc you wanna add me to the list.

This is about where I top out at with 1.45vgpu, 2.145vmem (all under load). Temps on core under water are 30c idle, 41c load. Temps made a huge difference in stability with these guys. On the stock cooler it was about 45c idle and 70-80c load.

Actual frequencys are 863/1350/2106. Not the greatest on the core but could maybe go higher with more voltage. Just not sure of what these guys can handle.


well done, im out of town for now but I will get you on the list ASAP.. good job though I'd love to see that card on some h2o

pizzaman: those global points are tough and that cap on hardware points counting towars your total is complete BS


----------



## tha d0ctor

UPDATED

Madmax22 what were your vgpu/vmem voltages for your runs. you should definately be able to push that further with better cooling, well done though you got soem serious points on hwbot, passed me by like 2 to take 4th lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Well, it looks like one of my 96GTs is dieing/degrading. The one that mysteriously got stock at 1.38v no matter what I did to the VID table as giving me EUE and unstable machine errors in [email protected] It's been folding with this voltage for 3 months. Emptied the work folder 3 times and still getting EUE's even with stock clocks.









Gonna pull the card and see if I can get her back in shape. She could use some more caps and I guess I'm gonna give her a baking for good measure. Got one of those mini switches with 8 of so switches on it. Going to connect it to the VID table so I can change them on the fly. Not a project I was really looking for. I'm in a race trying to catch a friend in PPD and now I'm down another card. Can't get ahead for falling down.

EDIT: Just switched my main display to the card and ran ATItool. I've never seen artifacting this bad and the card still function at all. The whole box turns yellow even with the lowest clock settings it will let me lower it to.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


UPDATED

Madmax22 what were your vgpu/vmem voltages for your runs. you should definately be able to push that further with better cooling, well done though you got soem serious points on hwbot, passed me by like 2 to take 4th lol


vgpu was 1.45v give or take a little and vmem was 2.140 I beleive.

Cooling atleast on the gpu is fine now Ive got it on water. Even under max load it barely hits 42c maybe 45c and idles around 31c with the above volts.

Im allmost done redoing my 9550 rig and when I do that one will have the other gtx on water also, I may do some more benching with that one at higher volts and see how it reacts. The 9550 does a little better in benching usually anyways compared to my i7. Atleast until I get better at ocing my i7 that is.


----------



## BillG8z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Well, it looks like one of my 96GTs is dieing/degrading. The one that mysteriously got stock at 1.38v no matter what I did to the VID table as giving me EUE and unstable machine errors in [email protected] It's been folding with this voltage for 3 months. Emptied the work folder 3 times and still getting EUE's even with stock clocks.









Gonna pull the card and see if I can get her back in shape. She could use some more caps and I guess I'm gonna give her a baking for good measure. Got one of those mini switches with 8 of so switches on it. Going to connect it to the VID table so I can change them on the fly. Not a project I was really looking for. I'm in a race trying to catch a friend in PPD and now I'm down another card. Can't get ahead for falling down.

EDIT: Just switched my main display to the card and ran ATItool. I've never seen artifacting this bad and the card still function at all. The whole box turns yellow even with the lowest clock settings it will let me lower it to.


bad luck man, hopefully you can fix it, im presuming by the lowest clock settings you are meaning core/shaders and mem. Maybe baking will do the trick

by the way, i scored a free x600 pro PCIE, so hopefully gonna do some major suicide runs on that to try get some HWBOT points, will try get some good benches with my 8800 when i get my e8400, at the moment an athlon x2 3600+ will bottleneck the **** out of an 8800 when benching, so not much point pushing it atm


----------



## Patch

Pic time.

EVGA 7600 GT. Vgpu, Vmem, capjob.



















Trying to leave room to prep and mount a LN2 pot just in case. That's hard.



















Man, capping is TONS easier with a temp controlled iron. And.......720 degrees F in 7 seconds.


----------



## BillG8z

hi again, ive just been looking through the thread here, and originally i thought that OVP and OCP were the same thing, but now it looks like they are completely different, could anyone explain the difference to me? and for vmodding, the voltage idles a lot lower than it loads at, what is that called? its like the opposite of vdroop.

thanks


----------



## CL3P20

Thats a nice Weller Patch! And yeah..~700F..works like a charm







..darn caps need some good heat to 'stick'. Glad to see your new toy is working out in your favor







...lord knows its only gonna become more valuable to you and your efforts now.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


hi again, ive just been looking through the thread here, and originally i thought that OVP and OCP were the same thing, but now it looks like they are completely different, could anyone explain the difference to me? and for vmodding, the voltage idles a lot lower than it loads at, what is that called? its like the opposite of vdroop.

thanks


OCP = over currant protection
OVP = over voltage protection

When OCP trips your card's votlage will normally drop to close to 1v
When OVP trips your card's voltage will drop to 0.00v

So when you're testing a card and you get the black screen, check your cards voltage before restarting. This way you will be able to tell if it's OCP or OVP. OVP normally requires some kind of hardware mod. OCP can sometimes be overcome by raising the BIOS voltage or adding caps to the power phases.

Hope this help.

@Patch. Me likes the capjob you have there.


----------



## Patch

Thanks CL3P and Pizza









"Idle" voltage is the "2D" voltage that is basically a power saving feature, as I understand it. If the card isn't really doing anything it doesn't feel that it needs to get blasted with juice.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ Patch..the above info posted by Doc looks great..very informative! As for your IC datasheet, there is no OCP/OVP for that circuit. *You can adjust the upper limits of the mosfets and cap's by adjusting resistance on the RT pin for the switching frequency...adjusting resistance on the RT pin regulates the frequency at which the caps and mosfets "dump" or "store" power*...higher frequencies on the core typically requires a mod to switching freq to keep current supply fast..adding caps will help too.


I'd like to try this on the 7600GT.

The data sheet gives me the equation for picking a resistor.


















The default switching frequency is 200 kHz. What sort of bump range should I be looking for? Tiny bump or liberal bump? 200-205? 200-220? 200-300?

If I have a general ballpark I'll use a VR and make myself a little table with the number of turns required for various frequencies to try out.

I'm really excited about this one. Something new for me!

Edit: also. For this resistor mod, would it be preferable to use the grounding pin on the chip (IC reference ground) or any old ground?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
I'd like to try this on the 7600GT.

The data sheet gives me the equation for picking a resistor.


















The default switching frequency is 200 kHz. What sort of bump range should I be looking for? Tiny bump or liberal bump? 200-205? 200-220? 200-300?

If I have a general ballpark I'll use a VR and make myself a little table with the number of turns required for various frequencies to try out.

I'm really excited about this one. Something new for me!

Edit: also. For this resistor mod, would it be preferable to use the grounding pin on the chip (IC reference ground) or any old ground?

Well the lower the resistance for Rrt, the faster it is going to switch at. Ex.. If you picked a 100ohm resistor for Rrt it would switch at 229kHz or if you picked a 50ohm resistor it would switch @258kHz. Im not sure exactly how fast you want it switching at because I have never attempted this mod before. Ground is ground but it is most preferable to use the reference ground of the IC to eliminate any distortion(noise) since you are dealing with the frequency.


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
*Im not sure exactly how fast you want it switching* .

That's actually my question. I don't know because I don't have any frame of reference for this parameter.

Is a bump from 200 to 202 kHz significant, or do you need to go up to 300 kHz? Then I can pick a resistor size.

Thanks for the ground answer.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


That's actually my question. I don't know because I don't have any frame of reference for this parameter.

Is a bump from 200 to 202 kHz significant, or do you need to go up to 300 kHz? Then I can pick a resistor size.

Thanks for the ground answer.










Sorry Man I wish I had a definitive answer for you on the switching frequency but I have never chartered that territory before. Anything I would say would just be speculation on my part as of now but I will see if I can find some info about it









EDIT:What is the IC in particular that we are dealing with here?


----------



## PizzaMan

As I understand it, as you increase voltage, the capacitance lowers and the freq increases. The additional caps you added should help keep the freq down. I'm thinking you will want to shoot closer to 300K to give yourself enough 'headroom'. Just a slightly educated guess from what I've seen in other data sheets. Can you post a link to the data sheet your using Patch?


----------



## Patch

Thanks guys, here's the data sheet.

I think I'll put on a 100K VR. That would increase the frequency from 200 to 203, and I can dial it down to 25-30K to get a frequency of 300. Seems like a good range.


----------



## PizzaMan

Attached is a graph showing the resistance value vs the Oscillator freq. This should help you figure out what freq limitation you are changing with said resistances. 300kHz might not even be enough, but your VR should work well.


----------



## tha d0ctor

you guys are talking about some real deep stuff, I'm not even going to pretend I understand.. Instead i'll get back to volt modding my new project:

tri-sli watercooled 8800GTX's with full vmem, vgpu and OCP along with vmeasure all on switches.










I'm in this one for the llong haul and it wont be done for a few days because of hose clamps I ordered and a lack of TIM (also on the way). unfortunately one of the full cover waterblocks is going to waste because I just can't get to correct spacing of the cards in the bloodrage







my 3-way sli bridge isn't going to do any good either so I have to try w/o a bridge or just link both cards to the primary

did that block end up arriving patch? I have yet to check the tracking

that new


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Thanks guys, here's the data sheet.

I think I'll put on a 100K VR. That would increase the frequency from 200 to 203, and I can dial it down to 25-30K to get a frequency of 300 [OSC is rated at max of 250khz..circuitry is rated for max of 800khz..







]. Seems like a good range.


For the switching freq mod..you will want to try to nail your OSC at 250-300khz..this will increase the dynamic response of the Pulse..

*In short, the OSC is the 'high-hat' ...everything in the mosfet circuit keeps time with it...raising the OSC freq will in effect, raise the response time for the entire PMW circuit...this should minimize vdroop and increase stability of the power..'buffering' out some of the micro-stutters or spikes in the supply chain.

Pin#1 is SS or OSC..connect this to VR -> ground and lower resistance to raise switching freq.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


For the switching freq mod..you will want to try to nail your OSC at 250-300khz..this will increase the dynamic response of the Pulse..

*In short, the OSC is the 'high-hat' ...everything in the mosfet circuit keeps time with it...raising the OSC freq will in effect, raise the response time for the entire PMW circuit...this should minimize vdroop and increase stability of the power..'buffering' out some of the micro-stutters or spikes in the supply chain.

*Pin#1 is SS or OSC..connect this to VR -> ground and lower resistance to raise switching freq*.


Hmm....now I'm confused. Should I be putting a VR on the *RT* pin or the *SS* pin? Or one on each?

Heck, I could do both and put em on switches to flip back and forth for comparison.......too bad I don't have any way to directly measure the frequency.

@Doc: I don't have the foggiest idea what all this means, either. I'm just always up for soldering stuff trying for more speed. These are the perfect cards for tinkering. They really suck at stock and overclock like dogs. And they cost me $30 for the pair on ebay.







I considered just randomly slapping another capacitor on every reachable cap on the card......except I don't really know the polarity on most...


----------



## CL3P20

I meant it right..just said it wrong ..rofl

Pin1 is what you should be using for switching freq mod..it is indeed RT









*I havent bothered with switching mod since the 7900 series..helped break a lot of misconceptions about the capability of the cores speed potential though. Most folks will tell you core cap for 7900gt is ~730-750mhz...switching mod made 800+ a reality.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Hmm....now I'm confused. Should I be putting a VR on the *RT* pin or the *SS* pin? Or one on each?

Heck, I could do both and put em on switches to flip back and forth for comparison.......too bad I don't have any way to directly measure the frequency.

@Doc: I don't have the foggiest idea what all this means, either. I'm just always up for soldering stuff trying for more speed. These are the perfect cards for tinkering. They really suck at stock and overclock like dogs. And they cost me $30 for the pair on ebay.







I considered just randomly slapping another capacitor on every reachable cap on the card......except I don't really know the polarity on most...

The RT and SS look as if they are in parallel with each other from the typical app. from the data sheet. I would put the resistor off of the RT pin cause it looks like there should be capacitance which comes out of the SS which is in parallel with RT. The max frequency(as specified from the data sheet is 230kHz which is +20%. Is there a resistor already coming out of RT already? The reason I ask this is because Its Oscillating frequency is 200kHz already with RT open. There should not be a need to measure the frequency directly because we already have the formula and we know that 200kHz is what comes out of the chip with no resistance to manipulate it. You would want to reach a little under 100 ohms (series or parallel to nail 230kHz). Though if you really wanted to measure the frequency then that would be done with an Oscilloscope. Though if CL3P20 states that the max of 230kHz can be broken then I would be inclined to follow his guidance as he is the VMod Master!


----------



## CL3P20

*SS is 'soft start' which has an input cap and resistor attached to it...it provide a "ramping" effect in start-up voltage, once the input cap is charged.

..the 'Rrt vs. Osc freq graph' [pg6] indicates the the frequencies that the circuit is capable of dealing with...I think its funny they start with their listed "max" of the Osc' capable freq..230khz. I think its safe to say, the Osc is capable of more than what they are quoting here..but I would be hesitant to push too much past 300khz right away.


----------



## BillG8z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


OCP = over currant protection
OVP = over voltage protection

When OCP trips your card's votlage will normally drop to close to 1v
When OVP trips your card's voltage will drop to 0.00v

So when you're testing a card and you get the black screen, check your cards voltage before restarting. This way you will be able to tell if it's OCP or OVP. OVP normally requires some kind of hardware mod. OCP can sometimes be overcome by raising the BIOS voltage or adding caps to the power phases.

Hope this help.


thanks, helps alot 
rep+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


"Idle" voltage is the "2D" voltage that is basically a power saving feature, as I understand it. If the card isn't really doing anything it doesn't feel that it needs to get blasted with juice.


sort of like speedstep for gpus i guess, thanks for that
rep+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


you guys are talking about some real deep stuff, I'm not even going to pretend I understand.. Instead i'll get back to volt modding my new project:

tri-sli watercooled 8800GTX's with full vmem, vgpu and OCP along with vmeasure all on switches.










I'm in this one for the llong haul and it wont be done for a few days because of hose clamps I ordered and a lack of TIM (also on the way). unfortunately one of the full cover waterblocks is going to waste because I just can't get to correct spacing of the cards in the bloodrage







my 3-way sli bridge isn't going to do any good either so I have to try w/o a bridge or just link both cards to the primary

did that block end up arriving patch? I have yet to check the tracking

that new


haha, yea, im with you on the no idea what they are talking about,









couldnt you use cable ties instead of hoseclamps? i suppose even so it wouldnt help if you dont have tim yet


----------



## PizzaMan

D0c, if you have some flexible SLi cables you can get crafty with them.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


thanks, helps alot 
rep+

sort of like speedstep for gpus i guess, thanks for that
rep+

haha, yea, im with you on the no idea what they are talking about,









couldnt you use cable ties instead of hoseclamps? i suppose even so it wouldnt help if you dont have tim yet










Yeah I allways use zipties. Cheap and they work great.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


vgpu was 1.45v give or take a little and vmem was 2.140 I beleive.

Cooling atleast on the gpu is fine now Ive got it on water. Even under max load it barely hits 42c maybe 45c and idles around 31c with the above volts.

Im allmost done redoing my 9550 rig and when I do that one will have the other gtx on water also, I may do some more benching with that one at higher volts and see how it reacts. The 9550 does a little better in benching usually anyways compared to my i7. Atleast until I get better at ocing my i7 that is.


Ah just wanted to remind ya I got the voltage measurements for my oc so you can update the first page.


----------



## Patch

The resistor in red is connected to pin 1 (RT) and I'm measuring it at 12.25 Kohms.










This should give 200 + 237 = 437 kHz, which matches their fosc curve. I don't know if 437 kHz is high or not, but I think I'll slap on a 50K VR which should add another 58 kHz at max resistance. I'll put it on a switch so I can turn it on and off to help gauge effect.

@doc: yeah, the BR pot arrived. Thanks!

Edit: I just went ahead. Figured that whatever the default is, I want to try making the frequency higher, regardless.

Put a 50K VR from pin 1 (RT) to pin 7 (ground). Set it for 50K and made myself a little chart with the resistance associated with number of turns (checking every few turns). Put it on a switch so I can assess the effectiveness of the mod and troubleshoot easily.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


The resistor in red is connected to pin 1 (RT) and I'm measuring it at 12.25 Kohms.










This should give 200 + 237 = 437 kHz, which matches their fosc curve. I don't know if 437 kHz is high or not, but I think I'll slap on a 50K VR which should add another 58 kHz at max resistance. I'll put it on a switch so I can turn it on and off to help gauge effect.

@doc: yeah, the BR pot arrived. Thanks!

Edit: I just went ahead. Figured that whatever the default is, I want to try making the frequency higher, regardless.

Put a 50K VR from pin 1 (RT) to pin 7 (ground). Set it for 50K and made myself a little chart with the resistance associated with number of turns (checking every few turns). Put it on a switch so I can assess the effectiveness of the mod and troubleshoot easily.




















Just a little off on the math Patch, it is actually running @200.24k if it has a resistance of 12.25k. If you added a 50k VR with that in parallel it would then be @200.3k which is almost @ its default. You were just off on the 237 which is the correct # ,though its only in the hundreths and not the hundred thousandths, Nice picking of the VR, that would put you at a sweet spot and then just gradually lower the resistance and keep it documented like you said and you should be good.

EDIT: Actually a 10k VR would suffice and save you a lot of time testing between turns because you are not really going to see any significant gains until you start getting really low in resistance. If you used a 10k then it would start off the frequency @200.53k. Good luck on the mod!


----------



## Patch

Yes, the calculator gives "237", but the units are kHz.....not Hz. The equation is not completely clear in that respect and it gave me pause, too, until I checked against this curve that pizza pointed out:










A 12.25 Kohm resistor should give a fosc of about 437 kHz based on the curve.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Yes, the calculator gives "237", but the units are kHz.....not Hz. The equation is not completely clear in that respect and it gave me pause, too, until I checked against this curve that pizza pointed out:










A 12.25 Kohm resistor should give a fosc of about 437 kHz based on the curve.

It looks as if you are correct, they should have labeled the units correctly on the equation to avoid any mishaps. I found another data sheet that has the equation labeled with the unit of measurement as kHz. Or else they should rewrite the equation as 2.9x10^9/RT. Very meticulous you are!

437kHz just seemed way to high, I dont know man it just doesnt make sense. Maybe CL3P20 can shed some light on the matter.


----------



## CL3P20

Dont really know for sure...I can say, that I have doubled the switching mod freq on my 7900GT though..and it was stable at another 35mhz above my previous ceiling...followed advice from a thread on XS I found a long while back...

Quote:



And than comes a very important Mod, being resistor K.
This resistor measures ca 80Kohm, and sets the switching frequency.
Connecting a 100Kohm resistor in parallel, almost doubles the switching frequency, and solved my problems completely.
You could eventually do this mod by pencil, try to get the value down to approx. 45Kohm.



Quote:



Black screens are the prove that the Voltage Regulator, the ISL6568, doesn't "like"something.
This something can be either some sort of voltage protectection, either undervoltage, overvoltage or too much ripple.
It can also be overcurrent in some form.

I could go to 710Mhz on the core with AtiTool without artefacts, but Comanche did not let me get passed the 545Mhz, and gave me black screens above. This was with 1.55Volt Vgpu.

To make a long story short, it was not the overvoltage protection giving me problems, neither was it the overcurrent protection. It turned out to be that with the preset switching frequency, the convertor could not supply enough energy.
This type of "bucket"convertor supplies a packet of energy with each bucket that is tranferred at a clock period. To get more energy, more buckets have to be transferred, and hence the swiching frequency has to go up.

That is exactly what I did, and every benchmark can now run at 710 Mhz with a Vgpu of 1.55Volt.


more info here... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...ad.php?t=94177


----------



## PizzaMan

Ahhh, I should looking into the switching freq on my 6600GT.


----------



## Patch

GPU clocks on these 7600's are quite pleasing on water.

Could complete 3Dmark06 at 780 Mhz on core at 1.58v, but going up to 1.65v only got me another 5 mhz - and artifacting at that.

Memory SUCKS, though. Even blasted with voltage it could only bench at 720-730 Mhz. Stock is 700.


















Here's an 05 screenie.

There's no point in freezing this card. Even with a nice i7 and Gold Cup level GPU clocks, the crippled memory will prevent any significant benching.

I didn't do the fosc mod on the memory, but I'm pretty sure it won't be worth the effort involved when I have other more exciting things to bench.

Sigh...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
GPU clocks on these 7600's are quite pleasing on water.

Could complete 3Dmark06 at 780 Mhz on core at 1.58v, but going up to 1.65v only got me another 5 mhz - and artifacting at that.

Memory SUCKS, though. Even blasted with voltage it could only bench at 720-730 Mhz. Stock is 700.


















Here's an 05 screenie.

There's no point in freezing this card. Even with a nice i7 and Gold Cup level GPU clocks, the crippled memory will prevent any significant benching.

I didn't do the fosc mod on the memory, but I'm pretty sure it won't be worth the effort involved when I have other more exciting things to bench.

Sigh...

Sorry to hear about the RAM Patch







. Atleast you were able to gain a significant increase on the core, Nice!


----------



## tha d0ctor

looking good patch, let me know how the hwbot points play out so I can add that to the list

what brand are the vRam on the card, do you have their chip number, maybe the would run better with reverse vmem mod?


----------



## CL3P20

some shots of Bastiaan's GTX275...input caps are landed..output caps are still drying before solder..and I got to nail down the vmeasure still...then test..then VR's go in


















input caps for vmem phases









input caps for gpuv phases


----------



## PizzaMan

What kind of cabling is that you're using for those caps?


----------



## CL3P20

for the output caps, I am using a thicker gauge ribbon cable..input caps just have heat shrink over the legs.

*was going to land the output caps direct, but this card has to ship overseas...doing them like this helps keep them nice and secure..the connections are safer too. Liquid tapes finally dry..[just checked]..more pics later on this week..I got a beacon job for the first part of this week...260' tower needs a new lighting system on the top...so I'll be busy until Wed


----------



## PizzaMan

Well the 96GT that was artifacting the other day seems to be running fine today.









Ran ATitool, no artifacts. Now she's folding, no EUE's.

As far as the switching goes. I might be wrong, you are not actually changing the freq. You are changing the limitation of the freq. So you are not setting it to 300Khz, you are allowing the power signal to run at 300Khz if it's needed. If that is true, you could just simply short the connect and allow max Khz. I saw another data sheet that refered to the connection being bridged to pretty much disable OCP.


----------



## CL3P20

^^This seems very plausible...and makes a lot of sense as to why some seitching mods seem to woek well and others dont...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Definitely worth investigating. How did you come to that conclusion Pizza?


----------



## PizzaMan

It hit me when I was reading the datasheet MadMaxx posted.
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP5388-D.PDF

Page 25


----------



## MADMAX22

A quick question for you guys.

So since I volt modded the 9800gtx+'s when they are folding or running occt or something big they get a ever so slight sound. Guess it would be kind of like a capacitor wheez or whatever it is. Just ever so slight though, allmost wouldnt be able to tell if it wasnt your system.

Does this sound like something I should do a cap job for or is it no big deal. Its not annoying or anything just wondering if running at 1.45vgpu is putting it at its limit and it needs a little extra help to regulate the voltage or whatever. (sorry I dont know to much indepth about this stuff, mechanic by trade)


----------



## Kriztoffer

I will soon join you with a Volt modded Commando, just need to buy some parts and a new "small" solder iron.









Nice club


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


A quick question for you guys.

So since I volt modded the 9800gtx+'s when they are folding or running occt or something big they get a ever so slight sound. Guess it would be kind of like a capacitor wheez or whatever it is. Just ever so slight though, allmost wouldnt be able to tell if it wasnt your system.

Does this sound like something I should do a cap job for or is it no big deal. Its not annoying or anything just wondering if running at 1.45vgpu is putting it at its limit and it needs a little extra help to regulate the voltage or whatever. (sorry I dont know to much indepth about this stuff, mechanic by trade)


Is it a whine or a static sound?

If the card is whinnying it's most likely the caps making noise. If you hear a static sound, that's the GPU screaming. My reference 96GTs have a really load static sound. They also interfere with my headphones if the cards are folding. Emitting a high pitched noise into the speakers.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Could also be the inductors that are whining when getting hot. My 8800GT did that as well, or the caps could also emit a high pitch. Take a piece of tubing to your ear and and probe around the card when it does it to see where it is coming from.

@Kriz-cant wait for you to join the leagues, be careful though it is very addictive







and costly


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Could also be the inductors that are whining when getting hot. My 8800GT did that as well, or the caps could also emit a high pitch. Take a piece of tubing to your ear and and probe around the card when it does it to see where it is coming from.

@Kris-cant wait for you to join the leagues, be careful though it is very addictive







and costly










Both my unmodded 4890 Toxic's often whined under heavy load, such as benchmarks. And I somtimes hear my 5870 making some noise to, always when loading Red Vally cpu test in 06.









Thanks, think I'm gonna try volt mod my 9500GT in before I move onto the Commando.







My Grandpa and two uncles are good solders, and I know a guy at a TV/radio shop,


----------



## tha d0ctor

if you have any dead PCBs lying around start practicing to get the hang of it. It's really a helpful skill especially if you want to push your hardware to its limits, even more so if you are an extreme cooler like yourself...

keep us posted on your volt modding and hwbot endeavors. More hwbot points for OCN along with more volt mod squad members is a win for everyone..


----------



## tha d0ctor

just a little update, got all 3 of my 8800gtx's on my loop after some serious rearranging and time spent trouble shooting and bleeding. GPU-Z notices all 3 cards and all their voltmods work fine. The only problem is I can;t use 3-way SLI at the moment. SO in the meantime I'm just doing normal SLI, it's funny that it wont even show my other 8800GTX as an option for dedicated physx.

I'm not sure what the problem is im going to try to fold on it tomorrow I think to if that 3rd card even works, it's voltages seem fine so who knows.

In the meantime I'm running some benchys with 2x SLI to get us some more points. So far I overlcoked from my previous high of 630mhz core to 700 core at 1.45v idle (1.39 load.. damn droop) which should hopefully take the vantage 1st since I already had 2nd place for SLI @ 630mhz, these cards have hynix chips and are amazing!

will post pics soon


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
if you have any dead PCBs lying around start practicing to get the hang of it. It's really a helpful skill especially if you want to push your hardware to its limits, even more so if you are an extreme cooler like yourself...

keep us posted on your volt modding and hwbot endeavors. More hwbot points for OCN along with more volt mod squad members is a win for everyone..

Smart Idea! I don't have any dead hardware myself, but I think my friend might have a M-ATX MoBo that is dead.









Thanks +1


----------



## tha d0ctor

thanks!, hope it helps, I never really practice that much and now I have a stack of 5 or 6 8800 series cards that are all toast, some due to poor soldering, some to too much voltages etc.. Its a fun habit to get into and very addictive but it can have its cons.. and expenses

even something like an old router, modem, wireless card etc should have a decent amount of small SMRs to practice on. Motherboard volt mods seem to be a little easier just judging from the tutorials I see.

On another note I wish I had the DICE chiller up and running again because I can't get these 8800GTX's up past 720mhz without an absurd amount of artifacts. I got first in vantage on hwbot my first run but I want to get a better 1st place score than +20 points. But once I find my max clocks I'll reboot from 4.2ghz to around 4.5-4.6 for some extra pointage!

edit: also kris if you haven't purchased a DMM (digital multi meter) yet now would be the time


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


thanks!, hope it helps, I never really practice that much and now I have a stack of 5 or 6 8800 series cards that are all toast, some due to poor soldering, some to too much voltages etc.. Its a fun habit to get into and very addictive but it can have its cons.. and expenses

even something like an old router, modem, wireless card etc should have a decent amount of small SMRs to practice on. Motherboard volt mods seem to be a little easier just judging from the tutorials I see.

On another note I wish I had the DICE chiller up and running again because I can't get these 8800GTX's up past 720mhz without an absurd amount of artifacts. I got first in vantage on hwbot my first run but I want to get a better 1st place score than +20 points. But once I find my max clocks I'll reboot from 4.2ghz to around 4.5-4.6 for some extra pointage!

edit: also kris if you haven't purchased a DMM (digital multi meter) yet now would be the time


Ohh, sorry to hear that. But if you don't try we will never succeed anyway.

Good point, I actually have a broken router laying around. Think I'm going to dig it up.









DICE Chillers seems like a lot of fun, I had my radiator out of the window when there was -36c here..used Car anti-freeze coolant









Working for points at the Bot is fun! Keep it up man









My uncle works as an electrician, so he could lend me one if I wanted.


----------



## BillG8z

just a quick question, im doing some 3dmark 06 runs now, do the shaders make much difference? on an 8800gt 256mb in 3dmark 06. im currently at 800 core 1810 shaders 760mem, and wondering if its worth pushing shaders? or just keep going with core and mem?

just need a quick answer


----------



## BillG8z

oh yea :-D

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8se8s/

3dmark 06 stable at above clocks on air 

900mhz core, 1800 shaders, 832 mem, getting 12881 3dmark 06 score, do you reckon a higher cpu clock would help? im running 3.6ghz e8400 for this, its using the stock heatsink, the 1.5" aluminum one, without any copper in it, so dont want to push it too hard lolz. under load at 900mhz im running 1.45-1.492... with ocp nipping at my toes lol, cant go much higher, and ***, rivatuner stops at 900mhz 

anyway, going to sleep, if anyone can answer any of my questions thats great, if not all good.

q's: do shaders make a difference in 3dmark06? is it worth pushing them?
reckon it would help if my e8400 was at higher than 3.6ghz for 3dmark 06?
what should i try to get a higher score?

cheers


----------



## MADMAX22

I would say core is the most important followed by ram and then shaders but then again I allways just try to max everything out and see what I get. Usually do allright.


----------



## tha d0ctor

GPU>RAM>SHADERS

I find GPU clock and RAM to have a lot of bearing on benchmarks, the more vRAM present on the card the more points you will get from an additional clock.

I like to find my max gpu clock right from the start, followed by memory. Then I see if I can turn back my shaders to get a higher GPU clock,, if that doesn't work I will see if i can push the shaders further than they were linked.

I just did this with my volt modded 8800gtx's in SLI. After I found the top core clock of 710 (my 575) I pushed my shaders from being linked at 1666mhz to 1850 and my memory from 900 stock to 1175

In benchmarks like vantage shaders can play a large role, I'd say 06 depends a bit more or core clock and CPU core ofcourse, but if you can puush shaders higher it certainly won't hurt

now time for some benching


----------



## FtW 420

I picked up another 8800gt yesterday, got it all modded up & getting some scores in. This one is a BFG, but also has the Quimonda memory









Last 8800gt I got I went & got my stock & overclocked scores to compare how the mod would make a difference, the memory OCed to 1038 first time I OC it, then I did the mods & memory never went over 968 after the first time.

This time I did the vgpu mod first & found max clocks for the core & shaders before touching the memory, so I did the first memory OC while feeding the gpu 1.45V on a vantage run.
& it was the same thing, got the memory as far as 1024 from 900 for my best vantage run (4th place, hard to compete with decent overclocking ram), & now it can't clock over 950 since then.

I'll get my scores into hwbot & post up the points here to add the card.


----------



## FtW 420

Here is the BFG 8800 gt OC that I've done the vGPU mod on (quimonda mem, skipped the vmem mod). After submitting my scores it added 43.3 points to my total.

BFG 8800 GT (512) - 43.3 Points | 913/2288/1024 @ v1.45


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Here is the BFG 8800 gt OC that I've done the vGPU mod on (quimonda mem, skipped the vmem mod). After submitting my scores it added 43.3 points to my total.

BFG 8800 GT (512) - 43.3 Points | 913/2288/1024 @ v1.45










Impressive clocks! Man I wish my 8800GT's RAM didnt start flaking out on me.


----------



## PizzaMan

Freezing is a great way to bring memory back to life. Stick it in the freezer for a 30 mins.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Freezing is a great way to bring memory back to life. Stick it in the freezer for a 30 mins.

Cool, I didnt know that, thanks Pizza Man







Gonna give it a shot.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Freezing is a great way to bring memory back to life. Stick it in the freezer for a 30 mins.

Funny you mention that, last night I was measuring my case & the deep freeze to see if the whole thing would fit inside (damn lian li cube case is 5 inches too big). I was thinking use the aluminum foil type tape to seal up around the cables & it should be fine to to run a bench for 10 minutes, shut down & let it cool, repeat...

Since I'm flooding hwbot with submissions I'll also add this radeon x550

Radeon x550 128 Mb - 5 Points | 693/*/324 @ v1.43/

Only worth 5 points because there's only about 20 users in each bench, but good for 5 bronze cups.
http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/...ll%20of%20fame









And I'll update my gtx 285 submission since I went a bit further on the mods & added some 2 x gpu scores

Single Evga gtx 285 - 98.5 Points | 833/1804/1545 @ v1.28/
2 x Evga gtx 285 - 54.5 Points | 821/1789/1520 @ v1.28/

http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_285


----------



## tha d0ctor

well done FtW to hear about the quimodas, after reading about the 1038 core clock I thought you would surely toss my record aside. That 8800GT 512 category is a point cash cow, there are so many submission I'm not at all suprised you got as many points as you did. Keep it up you're making some serious moves in hwbot.

I'm calling it an early night, dentist real early tomorrow but I will update your cards and point standings tomorrow. Thanks for the formatting I appreciate it!

edit: that GTX 285 mod is immaculate, I'd love to see it subzero especially with the OCP mod. They really dissected all the mods for it on XS real well. I was too scare to hold on to mine to sling some solder on it.


----------



## PizzaMan

FTW, what did you do there on the VR for the 285. It looks like you have two legs soldered to ground?

EDIT: I totally missed the release of the GT240. This card looks like a 1ghz OC beast waiting to happen. Performance level around a 96GT. More shaders, better folder, GDDR5, less memory bottleneck, 40nm G215 core, yea baby. So far I haven't found one with a PCIe power connector, but I'm still looking.


----------



## theo.gr

Just uploaded this!Anyone that owns a 5770 and a DMM please set and measure your voltage and tell me if it looks anyway similar to this!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Just uploaded this!Anyone that owns a 5770 and a DMM please set and measure your voltage and tell me if it looks anyway similar to this!





what's the stock voltage?


----------



## Kriztoffer

This method..


Or will this one be better?


Okay, first these two.

Will a 47k work instead of a 50k?
Which is ground, - and +?


This is my 100k one:



I'm really unsure how to tune these ones, but soldering the cables seems like a piece of cake.

This is my Equipment.


Help help help

















Happy Commando:


Edit: I got a multimeter.


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 

*This one* because you're not gonna want to try to get in that space to fiddle with the resistors when you've got it insulated and a pot on your CPU. Also, you'll leave that ground point resistor free in case you want to do the OVP mod later. The only difference in solder points between the two is what they use for a ground.


Okay, first these two.

Will a 47k work instead of a 50k? Yes, for what you're using it for.

Which is ground, - and +? VR's don't have a +/-/ground. Use the center prong and pick one of the outer ones - cut the other outer one off to get it out of the way. Use a multimeter on the two prongs you're using to measure the resistance. Then turn the knob until resistance is maximized (50K or 100K). Make a note of what direction you need to turn the knob to raise or lower resistance. For personal convention (to keep things straight in my own mind), I always pick the outer prong that utilizes a counter-clockwise turn to lower resistance.

I'm really unsure how to tune these ones, but soldering the cables seems like a piece of cake.

Hope that helps. Sorry for writing my own stuff in your quotes.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Hope that helps. Sorry for writing my own stuff in your quotes.

Thanks A lot patch! you cleared mostly eveything out







I will solder the cables onto the board now.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
FTW, what did you do there on the VR for the 285. It looks like you have two legs soldered to ground?

The green leg goes to ground, the other 2 go to the pads of a resistor that was once there. First vgpu mod I've seen that used all 3 legs of a VR.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Okay! I've soldered the cabels onto the points...

So next the VR's...


----------



## Patch

Nice soldering!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Nice soldering!


Thanks a lot, Patch! It's tbh the first time im soldering, I tried a few times before and when I was younger.

You always have good answers. Thanks for supporting me by PM


----------



## Kriztoffer

So my last question, how do I tune the 47K VR and 100K VR?







And should the board be running?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
Okay! I've soldered the cabels onto the points...

So next the VR's...









Nice job for your first mod







. So how significant are the gains?

EDIT: to tune the VR's you have to lower the resistance to raise the voltage which is usually counter clockwise for VR's. Did you max out the VR's before you soldered them on and did you note which way to turn them to lower and raise resistance? Also have you located the Vmeasuring points on your board to know how much voltage you are getting?


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Nice job for your first mod







. So how significant are the gains?

Thanks a lot!









This will give me around 2V for Vcore and no Volt drop under load afik


----------



## tha d0ctor

set them to the most resistance possible and boot up the board real quick and check the voltages as soon as you can. once it's on start tweaking if the voltages are at stock and find your desired voltages, you might want to redo the wiring to a switch so you can do one at a time if that is easier


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
set them to the most resistance possible and boot up the board real quick and check the voltages as soon as you can. once it's on start tweaking if the voltages are at stock and find your desired voltages, you might want to redo the wiring to a switch so you can do one at a time if that is easier

Thanks. I think both VR's should be running at max. yeah, I've seen those switches.


----------



## tha d0ctor

keep me posted once you do some benching runs (and hopefully some hwbot points), I think that'll make you member number 10, plus we need some more mobos on the roster

FtW420: I should be editing your stuff in a few mins!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


keep me posted once you do some benching runs (and hopefully some hwbot points), I think that'll make you member number 10, plus we need some more mobos on the roster

FtW420: I should be editing your stuff in a few mins!


I will. I'm getting around 10KG DICE this weekend, so I'm going to have a lot of fun!

I appreciate that.









Can I just solder a cable onto the Vcore read and of cut of molex to read the voltage?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


I will. I'm getting around 10KG DICE this weekend, so I'm going to have a lot of fun!

I appreciate that.









Can I just solder a cable onto the Vcore read and of cut of molex to read the voltage?



Yes Sir!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Yes Sir!


No need for ground?


----------



## tha d0ctor

yup, I was thinking of doing the same thing with the bloodrage, they have pads that measure everything from the ram voltage on every DIMM to pll,qpi, vcore, vvt, ioh, you name it!

for ground use the other probe and touch metal on your CPU case or a pci-e bracket


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


No need for ground?


Yes you need a ground, Im sorry, I just meant that yes you can solder a wire with a molex to the Vcore reading point. Like Doc said any point should do, case, pci, any bare metal spot on the PC.

EDIT: Its best to solder the ground on to a point on the mobo so you can take it out easily or you can just put a ring terminal on the ground and screw it down to the PCI slot screws, whatever is best for you.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Yes you need a ground, Im sorry, I just meant that yes you can solder a wire with a molex to the Vcore reading point. Like Doc said any point should do, case, pci, any bare metal spot on the PC.

EDIT: Its best to solder the ground on to a point on the mobo so you can take it out easily or you can just put a ring terminal on the ground and screw it down to the PCI slot screws, whatever is best for you.


what voltage_drop said, case is easy if you dont to solder anything else but any of the places where you screw the risers or whatever they are should work too, that way you have a molex connector with one hole ground and one hold your read point so you can just leave the probes in there and worry about other things


----------



## Patch

I always had that area nailpolished and insulated and never measured voltage on the board.

I put mine on switches so I can turn each mod on and off to "see" the effect.

While of course not as accurate, I just monitor in CPU-Z.

I would boot in, load CPU-Z and flip the vdroop switch. Then dial it in so that the vcore didn't change or drop when going to load. If you keep turning, it will also give you a modest vcore _boost_ all by itself.

Then I'd flip the switch to activate the vcore mod and dial it up to voltage I want in CPU-Z.

Whether it was completely accurate in CPU-Z or not, I never cared about. I was gonna give it what it needed to clock as high as possible under DICE or LN2 until it stopped scaling, regardless of the _true_ voltage. Much different frame of reference than if you're modding a gpu for 24/7 folding voltages on water.









Soldering a lead to the vcore readout is certainly preferable and more accurat, though!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Patch that is the no frills straight to the cut attitude I have come to expect from you, and based on your results I won't second guess that method either. CPU-Z can't be too far off to begin with, maybe cross reference with everest and hwmonitor too, but the question is, is there a limit to how much voltage a board can read?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Edited


----------



## Patch

Since you guys are the only ones who might actually care, I gotta share some excitement about my new toy.

The EVGA P55 Classified is incredible. It's an overclocking dream. Not only does it have a conveniently located panel with a plethora of voltage reading points, it also provides you with a grounded probe and an readout screen for your voltages!

Along with a super rich BIOS and the EVBot - that sucker comes stock like a fully soldered up, modded board with everything on trimmers. (Granted, the evbot was a separate purchase.....)

I'm gonna have a blast using it for our current OCN comp.......


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Since you guys are the only ones who might actually care, I gotta share some excitement about my new toy.

The EVGA P55 Classified is incredible. It's an overclocking dream. Not only does it have a conveniently located panel with a plethora of voltage reading points, it also provides you with a grounded probe and an readout screen for your voltages!

Along with a super rich BIOS and the EVBot - that sucker comes stock like a fully soldered up, modded board with everything on trimmers. (Granted, the evbot was a separate purchase.....)

I'm gonna have a blast using it for our current OCN comp.......


I want to see, that sounds BAD AS5, how much? Want link to board please


----------



## Patch

P55 Classified

EVBot

Not cheap. But I can also use the evbot on my X58 Classy 4way.....and also on Fermi when it comes out.









After a bloodrage and 3 classifieds recently, I'm getting a little tired of red and black.....I'm waiting anxiously for DFI to come out with a monster board for some lemon/lime action.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


P55 Classified

EVBot

Not cheap. But I can also use the evbot on my X58 Classy 4way.....and also on Fermi when it comes out.









After a bloodrage and 3 classifieds recently, I'm getting a little tired of red and black.....I'm waiting anxiously for DFI to come out with a monster board for some lemon/lime action.










Oh man I am so jealous, I think I might even hate you now







LOL J/K

Please tell me that is not going under the gun?


----------



## FtW 420

Patch, can't wait to see some pics of that thing in action. If the evbot works anywhere near as good as it sounds it'll be kind of a must-have for benching...

I can also add my modded ud5, just a resistor swap same as the bloodrage. It was also my first mod, & is pretty much responsible for all my points where I'm clocked over 4.6Ghz.


----------



## tha d0ctor

nice that is simply amazing, although I would prefer the x58 I hear the p55 tears!

, is the 4-way SLI classy even released yet patch, I was thinking of getting that and some fermis and maybe a 980x around march/april once i get out of basic training when i figure out where my duty station is going to be

also where where do you go about getting the evbot and what's its price roughly

also I'd like to know who the first person on OCN to get this:
http://www.daily-hardware.com/index....ge=news&id=151
will be, and if the board will overclock well at all.

Ftw420: just ot get an idea, what are your voltages/pci-e clock like over 4.6ghz, also do you mess with the ioh/cpu drive strength/latencies


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay I posted this a few posts back but got trampled over by the excitement of the classified mobo, so here we go again.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186153

Okay so what do you think of this board for a mod? the reasons I chose this is because:

1. Its cheap
2. 3 PCIEx16
3. 8 Pin power
4. 775 (no need to upgrade CPU)
5. DDR2 (no need to upgrade RAM)
6. Its cheap ( no big loss if mod goes wrong)

EDIT:Im not looking for abetter board, just something with a lot of options and something to thrash on the cheap


----------



## Kriztoffer

YAY. I went the way Patch told me. Change the 100K VR for Vcore boost and the 47K VR for Vdrop.

Voltage is stable and gives a boost! Wow, I'm really happy now, I've finally volt modded my Commdo. 9500GT next, I've ordered some 100k's and 50k's for Voltmodding stuff..

Thansk for all the help lads, you guys have been really helpful!!


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Patch, can't wait to see some pics of that thing in action. If the evbot works anywhere near as good as it sounds it'll be kind of a must-have for benching...


I've been using it on the Classy 4way and it is awesome. Only problem is that it's only for the very high end EVGA hardware. (Unless you're Shamino. He posted a pic using it on a 5870 - but that's modding way beyond me).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


nice that is simply amazing, although I would prefer the x58 I hear the p55 tears!

, is the 4-way SLI classy even released yet patch,

also where where do you go about getting the evbot and what's its price roughly


I've been using the Classy 4 way for over a month now.

The evbot is $100 and I think is only available on the EVGA site. I paid 79.99 on the day of release.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Okay I posted this a few posts back but got trampled over by the excitement of the classified mobo, so here we go again.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186153

Okay so what do you think of this board for a mod? the reasons I chose this is because:

1. Its cheap
2. 3 PCIEx16
3. 8 Pin power
4. 775 (no need to upgrade CPU)
5. DDR2 (no need to upgrade RAM)
6. Its cheap ( no big loss if mod goes wrong)


I don't know anything about that mobo, but it looks like a good purchase. You can get some older ATI cards and mod em for trifire.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


YAY. I went the way Patch told me. Change the 100K VR for Vcore boost and the 47K VR for Vdrop.

Voltage is stable and gives a boost! Wow, I'm really happy now, I've finally volt modded my Commdo. 9500GT next, I've ordered some 100k's and 50k's for Voltmodding stuff..

Thansk for all the help lads, you guys have been really helpful!!


You're welcome. And honestly, you could use a 50K or 100K for each mod for the purposes you are putting it to.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


You're welcome. And honestly, you could use a 50K or 100K for each mod for the purposes you are putting it to.



I didn't fully understand the sentence. 
You think I should only use the same VR's like 50K for a volt mod. like 50k all the way at the commando or 100k all the way?

Do you think it will hurt the board to run 100k VR for Vcore and 47k for Vdrop?

Regards Kriz


----------



## Patch

Regarding the Commando resistors.

1) The vcore mods I've seen usually have a 50K resistor. A 100K resistor at full resistance will give you less of a response on boot up, i.e. it will be "safer". As you turn the trimmer to decrease resistance and increase vcore, the amount of change you see from each turn will increase more rapidly the farther you go. So you'll have to be more careful at the highest voltages because a little bit of a turn will give you a much larger response.

2) The Vdroop mod I've seen both 50K and 100K resistors used. The difference you'd see between using the two resistors follows the same logic described above.

Some examples of the different ones used:


----------



## tha d0ctor

so patch you can only use EVGA hardware with the 4x classified?


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
so patch you can only use EVGA hardware with the 4x classified?

The EVbot is the only thing that's restricted to a few EVGA motherboards.

You can use any hardware you want on the Classy 4way. I use more ATI cards than NVIDIA cards on it.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
The EVbot is the only thing that's restricted to a few EVGA motherboards.

You can use any hardware you want on the Classy 4way. I use more ATI cards than NVIDIA cards on it.









I just wanna know what you do for a living, you got some serious harware


----------



## Kriztoffer

Thanks for clearing stuff up!








You are a good man to have when it comes to overclocking, mods and stuff. You are mostly always up to date!

Okay, so now I want to make a Vcore reading molex. I will solder one of the cabels on the Vcore read point and the other one at a other fan header ground.

So when I want to read voltage from CPU I stick my multimeter into the Molex? Will it matter if I stick the red or black into one of the holes? Or Do I need to stick the "reader" red into Vcore cabel and ground to ground? If you understand...bad English


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


I just wanna know what you do for a living, you got some serious harware


I'll just say that I stayed in school for a very long time and delayed a lot of gratification. And spent many a week working 80+ hours. And the occasional one now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


Thanks for clearing stuff up!







You are a good man to have when it comes to overclocking, mods and stuff. You are mostly always up to date!

Okay, so now I want to make a Vcore reading molex. I will solder one of the cabels on the Vcore read point and the other one at a other fan header ground.

So when I want to read voltage from CPU I stick my multimeter into the Molex? Will it matter if I stick the red or black into one of the holes? Or Do I need to stick the "reader" red into Vcore cabel and ground to ground? If you understand...bad English










When using the multimeter stick the Red lead to the vcore read point. Black to your ground.


----------



## tha d0ctor

yea if you stick the wrong color cables into the molex holes it will show the same voltage but as a negative, I tend to grab whatever is closest

Mind me asking what you got your degree(s) in patch? (not like its going to matter for osmeone liek me growing up in this economy)


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I'll just say that I stayed in school for a very long time and delayed a lot of gratification. And spent many a week working 80+ hours. And the occasional one now.

When using the multimeter stick the Red lead to the vcore read point. Black to your ground.


Ahhh, he's very evasive, must be a lawyer. I like John Grisham


----------



## tha d0ctor

Its cool you never know what people will try to do to you if they learn enough details about you on the internet. I thought it was relatively safe until I ran peerblock while downloading some torrents the other day and I get bombarded with so many institutions and companies that are against P2P.

All people will learn about me is my writing is riddled with type'os and I love to solder video cards. Tha d0ctor 1 - Internet 0.

Now I wonder if Fermi is going to make we volt modders a dying breed or what. I see all these new cards coming out with voltage controllers and it makes me resent the fact that people take for granted what should be rightfully earned with a soldering iron. The companies must loose out on thousands of RMAs from noobs unboxxing their new 4-500- series or GTX 200 series and deciding to rape the card with 100mv + on stock cooling


----------



## CL3P20

Duniek pots arrived..first runs tonight..very impressed! Patch..wonderful design on the pot..the one I received is similar to your Patch-pot..without the lateral holes in the base section. Finally got a real NB pot too...nice to run PL11 @ 565FSB









Pizza's gonna kill me..I gotta send him his CPU


----------



## Patch

Lol, no I could never be a lawyer. I'd die of boredom if I had to spend years doing that.

The problem with people knowing what you do is that conversations and questions often turn work related. I like hanging out here to broaden my horizons and mix things up a bit.









But I will say my undergrad degree was in Marine Biology. But I don't do anything remotely related to that.

Edit: Sweet, CL3P! Pics! Pics!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Lol, no I could never be a lawyer. I'd die of boredom if I had to spend years doing that.

The problem with people knowing what you do is that conversations and questions often turn work related. I like hanging out here to broaden my horizons and mix things up a bit.









But I will say my undergrad degree was in Marine Biology. But I don't do anything remotely related to that.

Edit: Sweet, CL3P! Pics! Pics!


I hear ya, you are definitely the role model type though. Ive got to go to sleep now. And yeah CL is the man!


----------



## CL3P20

picked up 20+ points too







..NB can finally hold some low latency @ +550


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
The green leg goes to ground, the other 2 go to the pads of a resistor that was once there. First vgpu mod I've seen that used all 3 legs of a VR.


I got a feeling one of the grounds isn't needed on that VR.

Wow at the multiple convos in this thread. Its insane, I love it, just will have to read that past ~50 posts laterz...

Scimmed a bit....looking nice their CL









ninja edit:

glad I use 100 posts per page lol


----------



## tha d0ctor

OK I'm sold, I'm definately getting a duniek pot so I can add another GPU block to my chiller and do some intense overclock once I'm out of training to salvage all the hwbot points I'm going to lose over the next 4 months.

What type of clocks were you getting with that CL3P20 and also what type of temps did it show under load. I didn't even know DICE could get to -76 degrees. Hopefully duniek prices his 1366 pots favorably!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
OK I'm sold, I'm definately getting a duniek pot so I can add another GPU block to my chiller and do some intense overclock once I'm out of training to salvage all the hwbot points I'm going to lose over the next 4 months.

What type of clocks were you getting with that CL3P20 and also what type of temps did it show under load. I didn't even know DICE could get to -76 degrees. Hopefully duniek prices his 1366 pots favorably!

Yeah that looks nice doesnt it. Ive got the perfect little setup for some extreme cooling, just have more important priorities at the moment. Once I get everything squared away Im definitely chilling out


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


OK I'm sold, I'm definately getting a duniek pot so I can add another GPU block to my chiller and do some intense overclock once I'm out of training to salvage all the hwbot points I'm going to lose over the next 4 months.

What type of clocks were you getting with that CL3P20 and also what type of temps did it show under load. I didn't even know DICE could get to -76 degrees. Hopefully duniek prices his 1366 pots favorably!


 Couldnt even tell you what temps were under load..I dont have a probe yet







I actually saw temps go down to -79.5c in BIOS later on after things stabilized a bit..and a bit more acetone in the pot..vcore was 1.67v real







*Once NB temp fell below -30 the CPU temp sensor bugged on the mobo..read 32c even..scared the bejeepers outta me..

I am still tuning for suitable NB latency @ 550+ fsb before any 3D runs...I will be trading Pizza back for Q6600 soon...but my P4 551 is next on the POT..got a lot of silver and bronze that needs to alchemate into gold


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Couldnt even tell you what temps were under load..I dont have a probe yet







I actually saw temps go down to -79.5c in BIOS later on after things stabilized a bit..and a bit more acetone in the pot..vcore was 1.67v real







*Once NB temp fell below -30 the CPU temp sensor bugged on the mobo..read 32c even..scared the bejeepers outta me..

I am still tuning for suitable NB latency @ 550+ fsb before any 3D runs...I will be trading Pizza back for Q6600 soon...but my P4 551 is next on the POT..got a lot of silver and bronze that needs to alchemate into gold










you can't trust those damn temp sensors, and the question is: is it worth it to pay 200$ for a thermometer that can read down to those temps.. well that's your call. As long as the board runs and nothing cold bugs, you shouldn't have a problem. If it was ln2 or liquid he, that's a different story, but dice, no so much.

Best of luck, judging from my i7, NB freqs and voltage require a lot more precise tweaking than CPU and ram. THey can really make or break stability. Keep it up every time I check the hwbot rankings for OCN I see you climbing the ranks fairly steadily. I wont be surprised to see my ranking drop and be chasing you once I log back on in 4-5 months.


----------



## MADMAX22

Forgot to pm ya CL3P20 but wanted to let ya know your delivery was sent out tuesday I think it was. Not sure if you will get it this friday or saturday.


----------



## Patch

Remember when I said Shamino got the evbot to work on a 5870?
























http://kingpincooling.com/forum/show...ted=1#post5003


----------



## MADMAX22

Capacitor inquery.

To find out which side is positive and negative it should be on the cap right. I see that the solid ones have a half moon colored on one side. Does this donate which side is what?

The other ones I have have a big strip down one side that has what looks like a negative sign, more like a rectangle but I assume this would be the negative pin correct.


----------



## tha d0ctor

the side with different color is negative


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Capacitor inquery.

To find out which side is positive and negative it should be on the cap right. I see that the solid ones have a half moon colored on one side. Does this donate which side is what? 
.


As doc said.

The "colored half moon" is the negative side on the the other kind.


----------



## MADMAX22

THanks for the help guys.

Hey Patch on a side note I just got in delivery a set of 3x2 gskill triedent ddr3 2000.

Is that the same as you got in your rig. This ram allready seems kick butt and I havnt even played with it


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


THanks for the help guys.

Hey Patch on a side note I just got in delivery a set of 3x2 gskill triedent ddr3 2000.

Is that the same as you got in your rig. This ram allready seems kick butt and I havnt even played with it


I have those exact sticks they are awesome. Incredibly versatile: 7-7-7-16 @ 1600mhz, 8-8-8-16 or around 1800mhz 9-9-9-24 for 2000mhz and 10-10-10-26 for up to 2250 mhz. Mine have handled up to 1.75 volts too for many aquamark runs

I can't wait to get my paws ont heir 2400mhz sticks *drools*


----------



## Patch

Lol, I'm embarrassed to say that I have the tridents in my 24/7 rig languishing with loose timings and an anemic clock.







I haven't done a serious external hard drive photo/video backup in months so I haven't wanted to tweak that rig at all.....


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Okay I posted this a few posts back but got trampled over by the excitement of the classified mobo, so here we go again.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186153

Okay so what do you think of this board for a mod? the reasons I chose this is because:

1. Its cheap
2. 3 PCIEx16
3. 8 Pin power
4. 775 (no need to upgrade CPU)
5. DDR2 (no need to upgrade RAM)
6. Its cheap ( no big loss if mod goes wrong)

EDIT:Im not looking for abetter board, just something with a lot of options and something to thrash on the cheap


The board runs x8,x8,x8 with 3 cards installed. If you upgraded your CPU down the road you might notice some bottleneck.....wait if you're thinking 3-way GTX's with an e5200...that's a huge bottleneck. But if you're going to be folding, x8 will be fine. what are your goals for the board change?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Regarding the Commando resistors.

1) The vcore mods I've seen usually have a 50K resistor. A 100K resistor at full resistance will give you less of a response on boot up, i.e. it will be "safer". As you turn the trimmer to decrease resistance and increase vcore, the amount of change you see from each turn will increase more rapidly the farther you go. So you'll have to be more careful at the highest voltages because a little bit of a turn will give you a much larger response.

2) The Vdroop mod I've seen both 50K and 100K resistors used. The difference you'd see between using the two resistors follows the same logic described above.

Some examples of the different ones used:




















Is this in the list yet?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Duniek pots arrived..first runs tonight..very impressed! Patch..wonderful design on the pot..the one I received is similar to your Patch-pot..without the lateral holes in the base section. Finally got a real NB pot too...nice to run PL11 @ 565FSB









Pizza's gonna kill me..I gotta send him his CPU










Think it will come in time for me to tweak it for the LLC comp?


----------



## MADMAX22

The caps did the trick on the 9800gtx+. Gained about an extra 10-15mhz core stable. My benchable went up also, ran a few test at 910mhz core. May be able to pull off higher with some more vgpu but Ill wait till I do my other one with the i7 rig.

You guys were right that ram does rock, passed some memtest at 6-7-6-20 1T at just about 780mhz with 1.60vdimm.


----------



## BillG8z

hi, sorry, but i could easily post pictures of my x600 i want to vmod, however, i would like to know how to work it out myself? i get the part of you have to try find a datasheet for the ic and work out which pin is FB and measure the resistance betweenn fb and ground and times it by 20 to find what vr i need, however, there are 5 ICs on the back of my card.

how do i know which IC will be the one for gpu and which will be for mem? i know i could easily post pics and you guys would tell me, but what i want to know is how you know which is for which?

cheers to anyone who can give me any ways to tell

the card is an x600 pro for the record


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BillG8z* 
hi, sorry, but i could easily post pictures of my x600 i want to vmod, however, i would like to know how to work it out myself? i get the part of you have to try find a datasheet for the ic and work out which pin is FB and measure the resistance betweenn fb and ground and times it by 20 to find what vr i need, however, there are 5 ICs on the back of my card.

how do i know which IC will be the one for gpu and which will be for mem? i know i could easily post pics and you guys would tell me, but what i want to know is how you know which is for which?

cheers to anyone who can give me any ways to tell

the card is an x600 pro for the record

Basically, you follow the voltage path coming into the card via either the PCI bus or a PCIe power connector. Personally, the PCIe connectors are easier for me to follow. As you follow the path take notice to any caps in the path. Once they change from 16V to 6.3v or smaller you should be in the area of the IC for you mod. You should also be able to follow multiple paths from the IC to the GPU. It's really kind of a visual thing.


----------



## BillG8z

awesome, well, i have found what i think will be the GPU IC, and will try find the ram one now.

the gpu one im looking at has a few paths leading to the gpu, and it looks like its going to the legs of some 6.3v caps along the way, then finally makes its way to the gpu, i will post pics for the pros to confirm before i go ahead and do it, but yea.

rep+, super useful info for me 

edit: congrats man, was looking through the thread about the timing is everything prizes and it looks like you scored yourelf some $$$

edit2: the IC i think is for the gpu is a IRU3037A which looks like it says IOR3037A, but it is actually a IRU by the looks of the datasheet...

found the datasheet here:
http://rocky.digikey.com/WebLib/Inte...ta/IRU3037.pdf

pin 1 is fb pin 4 is gnd, so after one of you guys have confirmed its the right ic(when i post pics) then ill go ahead and do that


----------



## FtW 420

I need an opinion on something, it looks like my current username is unacceptable & I need to change it but can't make up my mind. I'll have to try to change it at hwbot too, I was thinking of a few
nem3sis
HillbillieonPcP
ineXact
Any of these work for me, or can someone think of something better?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Billg8z: worst case scenario you can look up the datasheet to every IC. vGPU is generally going to be named like "4 phased pwm, uses: gpu controlling etc", memory should mention memory.

also I think that's the RAM IC you posted. GPU IC should be a bit more complicated

FtW 420: the mods are making you get rid of your name?... damn they should have done that 700+ posts, and a few hundred hwbot points ago. If's it's an absolute must you change it I like your suggestion ineXact but here are a few more

FtW Four_Twenty
Kalamity
ineXcess


----------



## Voltage_Drop

@Pizza-Thanks for the info. I was just looking for something to thrash and abuse. For my next rig to upgrade Im definitely going iX(not sure which one)definitely 1366 socket cuz 1156 looks like its going to be dead in the future and i9 is going to use the 1366. I had know idea its bandwidth was only x8, oh well. Just going to go big and thrash my current setup I suppose.

@BillG8z-You are definitely on the right path as its a buck chip but its hard to really know without seeing the card.

@FTW-hillbillieonPcP







where do you come up with this stuff, that is great but I dont think theyll like that one either. That really sucks man cuz you name is all over HWBot. But no matter what you change it to WE will know that was you.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I need an opinion on something, it looks like my current username is unacceptable & I need to change it but can't make up my mind. I'll have to try to change it at hwbot too, I was thinking of a few
nem3sis
HillbillieonPcP
ineXact
Any of these work for me, or can someone think of something better?


How about "GoldenNugget"?

Wait a min. They created you an overclocked account and are just now asking you to change your username? They should have mentioned something when upgrading your account. Is your overclocked.net email gonna change to?

As for HWbot. You could delete all your entries and then submit them under your new name. Sounds like a lof of work.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Equipment update.

Wife was good to me on my birthday this year. Time for some digital temperature controlled fun.


















Edit: Had to DICE the CPU to take the top 3d03 score with the 3870's. Rounded out the gold trophies.







. Too bad I don't have a monster wolfdale to compete for aquamark and 01.



















Nice thing is that I didn't need to put the 3870's under DICE or LN2. Good to know I have some headroom to play with in case SPLAVE tries to retake his trophies.


was rereading this scores Still trying to figure how 3*320 [email protected]+MHz beat my 2*[email protected]














Your QUAD must be the main reason right???


----------



## FtW 420

d0ctor ineXcess is a good one, hillbillieonpcp was my first thought but I don't think the mods will like it any more than FtW 420.

I should soon be ineXcess, +rep


----------



## tha d0ctor

hope it works out for you, keep posting under ftw 420 though, fight the power~!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


hope it works out for you, keep posting under ftw 420 though, fight the power~!


 Fight the power









@Doc Sorry it took me so long to submit the voltage for my PNY so here it is. It for that run @2.07V for that run because that was around the time my RAM was failing on me amd I couldnt get it past 935MHz. Also they upped my points to 19.1 for that card


----------



## BillG8z

thanks, i am no longer sure which is the gpu one lol, ill just post pics when i find the camera, we just been recarpeting the whole house, so everything is packed in boxes in the garage, so the camera is somewhere in there... deep down


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Fight the power









@Doc Sorry it took me so long to submit the voltage for my PNY so here it is. It for that run @2.07V for that run because that was around the time my RAM was failing on me amd I couldnt get it past 935MHz. Also they upped my points to 19.1 for that card










well done, Ill edit that in. Speaking of failed PNY's my 8800GT I traded for a GTX is artifacting on this kid (he asked for it with the volt mods on so i kept it that way) and I guess this gtx 285 I traded is starting to crap out or crapped out isnce the kid installed the waterblock I provided him...

I feel like a crappy GPU brand over here


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
well done, Ill edit that in. Speaking of failed PNY's my 8800GT I traded for a GTX is artifacting on this kid (he asked for it with the volt mods on so i kept it that way) and I guess this gtx 285 I traded is starting to crap out or crapped out isnce the kid installed the waterblock I provided him...

I feel like a crappy GPU brand over here

So I guess now you know how XFX feels?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


So I guess now you know how XFX feels?


I was thinking more along the lines of 3rd rate ATI brands but XFX can fit unde that category excpet I don't have the capacity to fullfil lifetime RMAs


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


I was thinking more along the lines of 3rd rate ATI brands but XFX can fit unde that category excpet I don't have the capacity to fullfil lifetime RMAs


I was talking along the lines of XFX selling shooting PCBs. Like the currant thread about how they ripped 5770 PCB and stole a CF bridge from customers. They strip PCBs all the time, making weaker power phases to the GPU, but now they've gonna and stolen 3-way CF from their buyers. Just a total slap in the face to their customers IMO.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


well done, Ill edit that in. Speaking of failed PNY's my 8800GT I traded for a GTX is artifacting on this kid (he asked for it with the volt mods on so i kept it that way) and I guess this gtx 285 I traded is starting to crap out or crapped out isnce the kid installed the waterblock I provided him...

I feel like a crappy GPU brand over here


It happens Doc, even BFG and EVGA put out a few bad cards every now and then. I have had top rate service with you as a buyer and a seller!


----------



## CL3P20

Almost got some 3D runs in @ 5.4ghz last night...ran out of DICE right as things started finding stability.. posted this in the LN/DICE section too

CL3P20 & jR0ck bench e8500:


















http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...ghz_8sec_656ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_34sec_563ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...7ghz_17.86_sec

..inching closer to d0c on the hw team list..maybe 1-2x more sessions before I overtake


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Almost got some 3D runs in @ 5.4ghz last night...ran out of DICE right as things started finding stability.. posted this in the LN/DICE section too

CL3P20 & jR0ck bench e8500:


















http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...ghz_8sec_656ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...in_34sec_563ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...7ghz_17.86_sec

..inching closer to d0c on the hw team list..maybe 1-2x more sessions before I overtake










Nice! That reminds me that I have to clean out the deep freezer


----------



## tha d0ctor

well done Cl3p20, hats off to you. Looks like I need to get osme urgent runs with my 8800GTXs in before I ship out wednesaday, either way Im surely gonig to come out of basic and chekc my hwbot ranking and see that Im trailing

5.4ghz is simply amazing, I tried to +rep and then forgot I couldn't. but that is surely a 3d mark 06 clock right there... next tiem get like 50 pounds of dice that should keep you going for hours, maybe even 100.

also how should we handle the volt mod squad while im in basic training? create a secondary list or perhaps just habe a que of members in my pm box? or is there a way to have someone edit the first post or use my account?


----------



## CL3P20

Thanks







...all of this was possible with 5lbs of DICE.







Just some quick fun for a few friends...NB @ -50c held down PL10 for benching at 570mhz this time around...

As for the thread...I was nominated for Mod..if it happens, I can edit


----------



## tha d0ctor

haha I knew that mod nomination of mine would pay off, I wish you the best of luck, is there a user voting option or is it soley at the discretion of the mods?

we definately need a mod for the vMod section so we can sticky the crap out of pizzaman's thread!

how were your CPU temps, that's impressive on 5lbs on dice, that must amount of 45 mins at the very most


----------



## CL3P20

..4.5hrs from the time the first piece went in ...to the very last crumbled remains







Using more acetone than I am accustomed to proved very beneficial. Not only, did I get the CPU temp down into the -76-79c range again, but [based off of time] the temps were warming as quickly. Could be from better insulation this time...who knows.

NB pot with ~1" of acetone is amazing..temps fell below -60c with minimal DICE. I was able to find my limit with the PL#'s last night... PL10- tRead booster @ "strong" @ 570mhz... produced 8.5sec Pi. Nailing timings down tighter didnt help lower the score any..just need more speed!!


----------



## theo.gr

Hey CL i love your 9400!Must be killing CRYSIS right???????
LOOOOOL
!!!Kidding!


----------



## CL3P20

LMAO.. it can play COD4 and a few of my other games without too much difficulty







Good enough for the lappy. Its been my main CPU since work has picked up soo much. I've been pulling 12-15hrs/day again.

*soldering input caps on the 275 today between other work.


----------



## BillG8z

looking good cl3p20, man i wish i had some dice and a pot :-D

anyway, it looks like im not gonna be getting the pics of the x600 up very soon, cant find the camera, but when i find it ill try get pics to work out which IC it is


----------



## FtW 420

Well, I tried to freeze a gpu last night using a ghetto rigged Bloodrage northbridge pot as a gpu pot. Insulated up an 8600 gts & set it all up, took it apart to check for good core contact & airtight seal, looked good so set it up again & let it rip with some DICE.
Got to desktop for a few seconds before it went all crazy. Took it all apart again & discovered that the second time I put it all together I wasn't getting core contact, the pot was barely touching the top of the little blob of TIM. So I kinda cooked it.
My original plan was to have the base of the pot on the gpu & flip a mobo vertically with the gpu core up, but I got lazy & didn't want to redo the cpu loop & just set it up like in the pics. Only action in the pics is the rest of the acetone & dice boiling off...
Since it was a fail I don't wanna post it in the frozen section so I'll share here...


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, I almost bought one of those pots off D0c, but didn't. Just couldn't think of a way to mount it.


----------



## Patch

That's a great attempt, FTW.









Do it again. If you got contact once, you can do it again. I cooked a 5870 the same way with a Tek 9 that was made for GPU's.

I bought one of those pots off Doc with a vague notion of using it somehow to freeze RAM. Someday........


----------



## MADMAX22

Cant wait to get my gtx260 in, gonna need some help vmodding it once I can get pics.

I was looking back thru my hwbot scores and with my current clocks in my 9800gtx+'s when I get them back in sli on my i7 build Ill be getting us some medals. Probably just the little bronze guys but hey


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7621/p1050485v.jpg
i don't have hwbot, but i'll just assume that i'm in this squad now


----------



## PizzaMan

I gotta get me some fan pin connectors. Much cleaner then switches.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I gotta get me some fan pin connectors. Much cleaner then switches.










I thought so too but i realized switches are better.I just made one yesterday from a broken car of my bros kid,3,5yo !
I told my bro he must brake every electric toy his kid has and gimme the switches!!!!!!


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I cooked a 5870 the


OMG!!!
Soem people cant even get a 5770 and u cooked a 5*8*70???????

*WHAT A SINNER U ARE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BillG8z

just did the vmem mod, i was pretty much as high as i can get without an OCP mod for the core, running 900 mhz and about 1.48-1.49v under full load, so figured to get any higher scores i needed a mem mod, whats a safe(for quick bench runs) voltage for hynix chips on an 8800gt?

btw: still havnt tried increasing mem voltage, but have checked for continuety between the vmem mod pin and the end of my 3 pin connector, so its making good contact


----------



## YGr7JiOETk

Thinking of v-modding a ati 9550 in the future


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillG8z*


just did the vmem mod, i was pretty much as high as i can get without an OCP mod for the core, running 900 mhz and about 1.48-1.49v under full load, so figured to get any higher scores i needed a mem mod, whats a safe(for quick bench runs) voltage for hynix chips on an 8800gt?

btw: still havnt tried increasing mem voltage, but have checked for continuety between the vmem mod pin and the end of my 3 pin connector, so its making good contact


I've had bad luck with killing Hynix mem over 2.1v.


----------



## BillG8z

wow, thanks, really that sensitive? guess its lucky i checked before i increased it at all, its default is 2.02, i would have thought it would be safe even up to 2.2+

rep+ for likely saving some good hynix ram


----------



## MADMAX22

Woot got some more points tonight/morning.

Got both the 9800gtx+'s in sli on my i7 rig, got a bronze in vantage and a star in 06. Gained about 5 or so points also. Im missing out on the next highest step by a few hundred in each so if I get a good benching OS and different drivers on it I think I can move up a step or two.

http://hwbot.org/community/user/madmax22


----------



## CL3P20

@ Maxx which drivers you running now..?







I use 180.06's with nvhardpage for benching 3D... but I have noticed that the 195's were boosting SM3.0 scores some...just depends on what your gonna bench.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Woot got some more points tonight/morning.

Got both the 9800gtx+'s in sli on my i7 rig, got a bronze in vantage and a star in 06. Gained about 5 or so points also. Im missing out on the next highest step by a few hundred in each so if I get a good benching OS and different drivers on it I think I can move up a step or two.

http://hwbot.org/community/user/madmax22

Have you tried going into msconfig and selecting diagnostic startup for benches? Also set your resolution for your monitor to its lowest setting and pick a solid color for your desktop instead of a picture. I pick white when Im benching cuz it just seems like it would be cold







I know its not really but I just like it


----------



## PizzaMan

I most for 3D benching.....http://www.nvhardpage.com/

Just stay away from mipmap tweaking as that is illegal per HWbot. Make sure all performance setting are set and optimizations are turned on. Possitive LOD helps a lot to, mostly in 3D06. Set priority to a high level, kill explorer and any other processes you can, close task manager and bench away.


----------



## BillG8z

wow, benching is serious business 

more seriously, most of you guys do not wire an easy access measure point up for vmem, is there a reason for this? or do you just find its easy enough to access as it is? because i have my molex 4 pin port at the top of my card with 2 holes spare, so wondering whether i should just go ahead and wire it to a vmem measure point


----------



## MADMAX22

Thanks guys for the input. My main OS the one Im running now has the cuda drivers so I can fold on them. Think its 190 or something. Ive got a couple of extra hdd's so I may throw a couple of OS's on there and see how much I can get out of them. May try a vista 32 bit and thin down a w7 as much as I can. Got some good info from my other thread I had going as well.

Bill I like to wire up a read point for whatever I volt mod, it makes it much easier then trying to poke around on a card while its running.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BillG8z* 
wow, benching is serious business 

more seriously, most of you guys do not wire an easy access measure point up for vmem, is there a reason for this? or do you just find its easy enough to access as it is? because i have my molex 4 pin port at the top of my card with 2 holes spare, so wondering whether i should just go ahead and wire it to a vmem measure point

I would go ahead and solder on a measuring point for your mem as well. I am used to keeping my hand steady and have good access to my hardware with my tech station where soldering one on isnt a must. Though I probably should cuz one slip of the hand and it will short something out.


----------



## MADMAX22

OK so gtx260 196sp. These guys from what I have read dont take kindly to voltage mods. Is this true for the most part?


----------



## CL3P20

depends on the PCB rev... capping the input phases will help a lot. Personally I think the inductance is too weak on the cards...a lot of squeal even at stock.. not a great place to start from, but still workable.

*besides, if they mod "bad" Im sure that makes it much easier to get higher scores/points on the bot!


----------



## theo.gr

My fellow vmoders,i am in a delema...
My X48 DFI is almost dead...Wont boot windows in any way,but still ALL VOLTAGES are fine but the LED POSTER shows problem on the RAM SLOTS and when it doesn ,it shows VGA error...So there is no hope for this board ever booting again...
What i need rom u is MOTIVATION on starting scavenging ALL these SOLID caps and coils cause my heart hurts in the thought of destroying such a beaty...Its an X48 board afteral...

So feel free to encourage me!!!

(i am getting a P45 DK T2RS as a replacement)

Havin owned a P45DK T2RS PLUS in the past,i am a little worried about the non PLUS version so i did a little reseach in the two boards and i found that there are differences in some missing caps.

*Do u think i should add some caps after extracting them from my dead mobo?*

Watch the photos and u will see that there are caps missing from the CPU AREA!!!!























And in many other places too!Lucky i have a dead DFI for caps!!

There will be a new mobo mod for the v mod essentials thread too!!


----------



## CL3P20

Sorry for your loss..but im sure its in a better place









*and heck yeah..throw the torch on the mobo and pop those caps out already... I think your new mobo will appreciate being mod'd out of the box


----------



## ACE 256

10570 3Dmarks on my "ghetto box". Running an old wore out opteron 180 @ 2.8Ghz and 4GB of mushkin redline DDR500 with a 9800GTX ssc @ 1.33v 850core 2.1 shader 2.3GHz ram. Running at 24/7 "safe" speeds.
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=950139


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Sorry for your loss..but im sure its in a better place









*and heck yeah..throw the torch on the mobo and pop those caps out already... I think your new mobo will appreciate being mod'd out of the box










Hell yeah.....I m gonna start from today.Right now i am off to light the torch and start extracting caps!!!!!The new mobo will be so happy with the new caps!!!!!!!!!!!






















Just imagine *how many caps and coils i ll get or FREE!!!*


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


My fellow vmoders,i am in a delema...
My X48 DFI is almost dead...Wont boot windows in any way,but still ALL VOLTAGES are fine but the LED POSTER shows problem on the RAM SLOTS and when it doesn ,it shows VGA error...So there is no hope for this board ever booting again...
What i need rom u is MOTIVATION on starting scavenging ALL these SOLID caps and coils cause my heart hurts in the thought of destroying such a beaty...Its an X48 board afteral...

So feel free to encourage me!!!

(i am getting a P45 DK T2RS as a replacement)

Havin owned a P45DK T2RS PLUS in the past,i am a little worried about the non PLUS version so i did a little reseach in the two boards and i found that there are differences in some missing caps.

*Do u think i should add some caps after extracting them from my dead mobo?*

Watch the photos and u will see that there are caps missing from the CPU AREA!!!!























And in many other places too!Lucky i have a dead DFI for caps!!

There will be a new mobo mod for the v mod essentials thread too!!










You could bake the mobo. Might work. You could be the first to try it









Oh and I've not forgotten the links you posted a couple week ago. I did look into them, but stopped when I started finding info that contradicted each other. I didn't want to post bad data so I didn't post anything on the DFI board you linked. It'd be nice if you'd confirm the mods for me though.









Another topic:
I just realized my Stiker board has a .06v drop from BIOS for vFSB/VTT. Or so HWmonitor and Everest tell me. Heh, I thought she was wanting 1.42v FSB for 2000QDR, but it's more like 1.36v. No warranty on the Striker board and I'm rebuilding my looop here soon....so I'll be moding the board for read points. Don't need any other mods as the BIOS already allows for 'crazy' voltages anyway. Thinking about adding some sinks to the inductors and maybe even on the caps by the CPU.


----------



## computeruler

Can someone help?

http://www.overclock.net/motherboard...ep45-ds3r.html


----------



## PizzaMan

V'mod squad to the rescue.

Wonder Pets!
Wonder Pets!
We're on our way
To help a friend
And save the day
We're not too big
And we're not too tough
But when we work together
We've got the right stuff
Go, Wonder Pets, ya'ay!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Hell yeah.....I m gonna start from today.Right now i am off to light the torch and start extracting caps!!!!!The new mobo will be so happy with the new caps!!!!!!!!!!!






















Just imagine *how many caps and coils i ll get or FREE!!!*

Sorry to hear about your loss Theo, but at least you can get some modding components out of it







I like silver linings!


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Sorry to hear about your loss Theo, but at least you can get some modding components out of it







I like silver linings!


Thanks for your sympathy man!!!I already started extractng caps and coils!!
I have like 20 or more *SOLID STATE* caps,most of them must be *2,5v/~800uF*!!!
Its not clear the volts they are rated for but the are the same as the ones for the CPU area and also they were near N*B,SB,CPU PLL,VTT...(voltages that dont exceed 2,5 volts)*so they must be 2,5volts maybe 4v but not higher right?

I got some 6,3v/470uF too!
SOLID STATE every single on of them!!!!

Lots of modding round the corner!!!New mobo gona get mod'd out of the box!


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 







You could bake the mobo. Might work. You could be the first to try it









DAMN....U are too late with your proposal...Its already naked









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Oh and I've not forgotten the links you posted a couple week ago. I did look into them, but stopped when I started finding info that contradicted each other. I didn't want to post bad data so I didn't post anything on the DFI board you linked. It'd be nice if you'd confirm the mods for me though.









Yeah i can do that but u must know that the vdroop mod works and also the vMEASURE point are good too.
Not to worry tho ccause thats the board i am gonna rebuy tomorrow!!!
Had i in the past and loved it and since xfire(soon) wont suffer from 8x-8x P45 clocks way better than X48!!!!
so i ill confirm vmeasure and maybe the mod later so u can post at least vmeasure for now.








OK?









ALSO do u guys think i should flash my NON PLUS version of the mobo i am gonna buy tomorrow(P45 DK T2RS) to the PLUS version bios for benefits in finetunned code???
Only differences are 2SATA PORTS and some MISSING CAPS that i will add!!
SO??
If it fails i RMA DOA right?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Yeah most of what is around the CPU are usually 2.5V and a few 6V around the mosfets. On my board I have some 2.5, 6, 16. 2.5V are prominent around the CPU and the 6V are around the RAM and the 16V are around the inputs. You should have a nice variety when its all said and done.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


DAMN....U are too late with your proposal...Its already naked









Yeah i can do that but u must know that the vdroop mod works and also the vMEASURE point are good too.
Not to worry tho ccause thats the board i am gonna rebuy tomorrow!!!
Had i in the past and loved it and since xfire(soon) wont suffer from 8x-8x P45 clocks way better than X48!!!!
so i ill confirm vmeasure and maybe the mod later so u can post at least vmeasure for now.








OK?









ALSO do u guys think i should flash my NON PLUS version of the mobo i am gonna buy tomorrow(P45 DK T2RS) to the PLUS version bios for benefits in finetunned code???
Only differences are 2SATA PORTS and some MISSING CAPS that i will add!!
SO??
If it fails i RMA DOA right?


Get me some good pics before the mods if you could plz.

I flashed an EVGA 780i vanilla baord to 780i FTW for some extra BIOS options once. Flashing worked fine, but the board was still walled at 1859QDR. Also, if your BIOS chip is removable, you can prbly order the plus BIOS chip online and play it safe.


----------



## theo.gr

Well guys i must be the most unlucky person in this forum these days....
I bought new mobo,DFI DK P45 T2RS TURBO,only to facce the exact same problems,memory error and 5770 blowing like jet and not showing either vMEM or vGPU...
So i grab everything to a friend and i test everythng.
The conclusion is *MY 5770 IS DEAD......*



















































Which points me to the fact that *90% MY X48 DFI WASNT DEAD...*.I just killed her out of fury and ignorance..............






























The worst thing is that u all know how my 5770 looks















Vmodded to the limit!I have to desolder and clean up everything if i hope for an RMA...






















I just hope they overlook any solder leftovers...

CRAP *CRAP* *CRAP*


----------



## MADMAX22

Thats a bummer dude. Good luck with the rma.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Get me some good pics before the mods if you could plz.

I flashed an EVGA 780i vanilla baord to 780i FTW for some extra BIOS options once. Flashing worked fine, but the board was still walled at 1859QDR. Also, if your BIOS chip is removable, you can prbly order the plus BIOS chip online and play it safe.


No its not removable,its soldereed aalong with the backup bios...

Anyway i wont be modding the board cos its the TURBO version that has the missing caps installed!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Yeah most of what is around the CPU are usually 2.5V and a few 6V around the mosfets. On my board I have some 2.5, 6, 16. 2.5V are prominent around the CPU and the 6V are around the RAM and the 16V are around the inputs. You should have a nice variety when its all said and done.

After buying the TURBO T2RS that has the exact same layout on the CPU area i found out that the are 4v/560uF!!!great for vMEM and vCORE mod right?


----------



## PizzaMan

4v caps are great!! Sucks about your loose. Looks like you got some exspensive caps out of it. :/

Be sure to try the 5770 after you remove all the mods.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


No its not removable,its soldereed aalong with the backup bios...

Anyway i wont be modding the board cos its the TURBO version that has the missing caps installed!!!!

After buying the TURBO T2RS that has the exact same layout on the CPU area i found out that the are 4v/560uF!!!great for vMEM and vCORE mod right?


Theo I am so sorry for your loss, its okay to cry man, Id be crying like a baby right about now







. Those caps should be great for modding with. My condolences to you and the rest of your hardware! Good luck with the card RMA, I hope it works out for you


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


4v caps are great!! Sucks about your loose. Looks like you got some exspensive caps out of it. :/


Yeah i got like 20 4v caps!!!and anoher 15 6,3 v!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Be sure to try the 5770 after you remove all the mods.


Yes i thought so too...I tried but still nothing,the VRMs or the ST controller must have failed...I measured each VRM and only 1 out of 9 had voltage and it was 12,1v so it wasnt working...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Theo I am so sorry for your loss, its okay to cry man, Id be crying like a baby right about now







. Those caps should be great for modding with. My condolences to you and the rest of your hardware! Good luck with the card RMA, I hope it works out for you


Thank you guys,i really need your support...








I unmoddedd the card the best i could.It looks 98% stock,only some spots of solder that i couldnt remove and a little reglued sticker withe S/N!!
I hope the guy that cheques it is in its regular sleepy-hurrying mood and wont spot the timy solder leftovers!
The odds i get a *V2* 5770 are serious tho...


----------



## 1156

wow, bad luck man, hopefully they will just overlook it, i think they probably will, have you already desoldered all the caps off your board? you could probably put them all back on and have a pretty good chance of it working again

best of luck with the rma


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


The odds i get a *V2* 5770 are serious tho...










Oh noes, is it an XFX card? I saw the thread about them stripping the PCB and cutting a CF connector off the board.


----------



## MADMAX22

Well made some progress on the evga gtx260 196sp card.

Its really a tricky little beast. So that resister I changed out with at first a 75kohm one which lowered the resistance to roughly 70kohm. This helped a tad as in I could raise voltages but it would still screen out after a bit. I then slapped a 37kohm resister on there which lowered output to 27kohm. This helped alot but its still not a final finish I dont think.

Regardless Im not sure exactly what it is but over 1.30vgpu (as read with MM) and it will lower clocks in benchmarks. If I stay under that it seems to do ok.

Im testing now with the highest clock Ive gotten so far. 837core, 1674 shader and like 1300 ram. I may add that before this mod I couldnt get 750core to complete a benchmark and above 1.20vgpu would cause a screen out.

The screeching is still present but if i stay under 1.32vgpu it is relatively quiet. If I go above that it sounds like it did at stock without the cap mods running 1.18vgpu so that is definatly a plus.

I think I found some more spots for caps but Im not sure. I checked with the short function on my MM and these circled points go to the same locations that the allready capped locations do.

Oh and I would like to add, if anyone knows how to force it to run allways at its top clocks I would appreciate some help. Im kind of fighting two fronts here. One issue is the OCP which I think Ive pretty much solved. The other is that these cards when they detect instability somewhere they downclock themselves. I know you can edit the bios somewhere (hexedit basically) but everyone Ive found for these cards doesnt match my bios exactly. Also if you change in the bios for all three settings to have the same clocks it distorts the screen on windows boot so basically it doesnt like it, even with the associated votlages adjusted.


----------



## CL3P20

Seems I remember something about using a version of rivatuner to force the 2xx series from downclocking in 3D...cant remember which one though







...come to think of it..that might be what disabling the temp sensor does







[referring to the ESGTX280 thread].


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Seems I remember something about using a version of rivatuner to force the 2xx series from downclocking in 3D...cant remember which one though







...come to think of it..that might be what disabling the temp sensor does







[referring to the ESGTX280 thread].


Could it be this one? I have used this in the past and absolutely loved it and it has no signed driver issues like the other editions:

http://www.guru3d.com/news/rivatuner...-2009-edition/


----------



## CL3P20

yeah..2.2 or newer should be fine... I think you just need to set the "force perf level" to enabled or +1 in the adv options...


----------



## PizzaMan

HowTo: Prevent GTX 200 Series Downclocking

Try that. The reason the screen is messed up at boot is because the card boots at lower voltages. Not until the drivers load does the card get its full 2D voltages.

I think those marked areas look good for caps to me.

I'm thinking you could just completely short the OCP mod. It sounds like another oscillator freq switch. Maybe just put a trimmer on it.

EDIT: Random thought. Considering capped a couple sticks of ram to see if they can handle high voltages for longer periods of time. DDR2 1400.....


----------



## CL3P20

keep me posted...if so..it will be epic


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


HowTo: Prevent GTX 200 Series Downclocking

Try that. The reason the screen is messed up at boot is because the card boots at lower voltages. Not until the drivers load does the card get its full 2D voltages.

I think those marked areas look good for caps to me.

I'm thinking you could just completely short the OCP mod. It sounds like another oscillator freq switch. Maybe just put a trimmer on it.

EDIT: Random thought. Considering capped a couple sticks of ram to see if they can handle high voltages for longer periods of time. DDR2 1400.....


Oooohh! Capped out mem, thats sounds good Pizza, What size caps are you thinking about going with? My Gigabyte board has 6V 560's and 100's on them now.

Off topic: Here is what I just ordered last night. I only chose the i3 to hold me off until I can save up for the i7 860. Besides the little i3 should be fun to play with in the mean time









Katana:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186176

Ripjaws:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231277

i3 530:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115222


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks like a fun setup vDrop


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Looks like a fun setup vDrop










Thanks Pizza. Im gonna push that little chip until it starts yelling obscenities at me, then Im gonna push it further


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*


wow, bad luck man, hopefully they will just overlook it, i think they probably will, have you already desoldered all the caps off your board? you could probably put them all back on and have a pretty good chance of it working again

best of luck with the rma 


Thanks pal!
Yes they took the card and tomorrow i ll know if everything went ok.
From the style of the seller when i told him that i had no signal on LCD and fan jet blowing i figure it goes straight for RMA...
i also RMA'd the new DFI ***i bought cos it was missing accesories+ had some scratch so i think it might have been under test/review or so0mething.That went OK and i get a new one tomorrow!

Hopefully i get a new 5770 too and i ll be on the modding again!!!
Most propably i will be getting this one.http://www.plaisio.gr/Computers/Hard...ess-1GB-V2.htm
How do you find the *new VR sircutry positioning*/cooler?I think it might be OK but it will definatelly be GREAT for aftermarket coolers,a place where the 5xxx family had serious problems.So?

EDIT:Out of the corner of my eye i saw a couple of *4770s 79EUR each*...I was really tempted i must say...If i had some EUR i would grab two of them ffor some modding/benching;
Next to them i saw 4650 ffor 80EUR!!!!!!!!!!!FAIL...what were they thinking???

***I forgot my 1283s backplate on the mobo box and i realized after returning home....














Lucky me i went back before going training and the box was still there and the kind sellers let me get it back...


----------



## MADMAX22

I used that rivatuner thing, forgot I had it book marked from a couple days ago. Works pretty good.

This has been an adventure lol,


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


I used that rivatuner thing, forgot I had it book marked from a couple days ago. Works pretty good.

This has been an adventure lol,


So is it keeping your card from downclocking or are you still trying to figure that out?


----------



## MADMAX22

Nope its working great. Actually left it folding allday at 837/1674 (core, shader) with not early end wu's. Was able to run all benchmarks as well.

Now for the next issue. I think I need about 0.1v more for the ram. Im on the evga gtx260 FTW bios right now which gives me 2.10vdimm which is a slight bumb from stock. I gotta find the bios I was running that gave me 2.224vdimm.

With 2.10 I top out at 1250memory, with the bios that pumps 2.224vdimm I top out at around 1350memory. That or I could try and figure out the vdimm voltage mod. Just havnt scene much on it.

I noticed with the high core and shader clocks in my benchmarks the score doesnt go up much after about 780 or 800 core. That is until the memory really goes up. I think if I got the memory back up to around 1350 that I could take more advantage of the high core clocks.


----------



## CL3P20

Mmm..shaders will like getting more bandwidth from mem as well


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Mmm..shaders will like getting more bandwidth from mem as well









That also.

I may be just limited in the ram oc anyways. I was poking around some more and may have been reading the wrong voltage.

Around the memory chips some resisters read 2.24v and some read 2.148v. Not sure which is the memory voltage.

Anyways everytime I set the memory above 1250 or 1300 or so I get the distorted windows screen and have to reboot. Tried it at stock or close to it core and shaders as well. The one time I ran at 1350 memory could have just been a fluke or something not sure.

Still Im pretty satisfied with the results. Pretty decent oc for some tweaking and a cap job. Allthough I think more caps are in order. With 1.34vgpu and a high oc it starts squealing pretty loud again while folding.


----------



## CL3P20

With the RAM voltages.. what you are seeing is :

vDD = 2.24v [thats what you mod'd







]
vDDq = 2.148 [reference voltage]

...with the GTX+ they have 2x vMEM controllers same as reference series 48xx GPU's.... 1x for each mem voltage. While raising vDDq is not always warranted...it definitely can boost mem clocks a bit, with a small increase..[ie- not more than .065v or so].

* try input caps [16v] this time ...help the inductors on the "in" this time


----------



## MADMAX22

So I should cap all the memory power resisters as well and this will raise it a tad?

Not sure which ones would be the key ones to mod. You point me in the right direction.

This poor card is looking more and more like ol frankenstein lol.

EDIT: Guess it would be any of the larger ones that I get the proper reading off of correct. Do all the ones I get the 2.24 and 2.18 readings off of and it should be good to go I assume.


----------



## CL3P20

You have 2x caps that = 2.24v / IC ...and 1x cap that = 2.14v /IC correct?

...just measure from IC to IC..across the PCB..checking for drooping voltage on the mem circuit..

ie- 1st IC v= 2.24
last IC v = 2.21

...^^ this will indicate a problem that caps can fix. If anything...and all it well I would cap the vDDq first since its your lower of the two voltages.


----------



## MADMAX22

Thanks CL3P20, Ill play around with it this weekend.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Hey ho guys. Newbe voltmodder is dropping by









I've hooked up the VR's now. I got 2x 22VR's couldn't get my hands on 20k.

Anyway, I will ask a question. I need two safe ground spots for my voltage read of core and mem.


----------



## PizzaMan

Either of those spots should work fine as ground.

Mod's looking good


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Either of those spots should work fine as ground.

Mod's looking good









Perfect! Gonna volt mod my 5870 next week. Can't wait to get some caps onto that PCB.


----------



## BradleyW

Nice modding. I wonce modded my old B3 quad by connecting the gold pins on the back using copper to increase speed and voltage. (It can also be done in the BIOS lol)


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
Perfect! Gonna volt mod my 5870 next week. Can't wait to get some caps onto that PCB.









OMG !!!A 5870???
Be EXTRA careful man!I almost broke my 5770 yesterday,and i got it only for 2 days!
Luckily by performing the vmem mod i fixed it!!!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
OMG !!!A 5870???
Be EXTRA careful man!I almost broke my 5770 yesterday,and i got it only for 2 days!
Luckily by performing the vmem mod i fixed it!!!

Aye!







It performs pretty well at air, so I'm going to volt mod it for dice and ln2.

Good to hear!









Here's the Sapphire X1600 Pro volt modded. Now I need to go and make a BIOS for it.

















Chipset block is nice


----------



## MADMAX22

Looking great man. Yeah chipset blocks are pretty versatile.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
Perfect! Gonna volt mod my 5870 next week. Can't wait to get some caps onto that PCB.









Your ddr5 will thank you for it







...let me know if you ned any pointers.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Your ddr5 will thank you for it







...let me know if you ned any pointers.

i could use some! How much voltage is safe for SAMSUNG GDDR5 rated for 1,5v operation?


----------



## PizzaMan

Samsung's site say 1.455v-1.545v

http://www.samsung.com/global/busine...9&xFmly_id=758


----------



## CL3P20

..wouldnt go much over +.05 of manufacturer spec, unless its for benching only..


----------



## Kriztoffer

If I'm allowed I want to join this club.









Volt modded Sapphire X1600 Pro.


#1 Radeon X1600 Pro 512mb DDR2 in 3Dmark 2003 with 10644 marks
#1 Radeon X1600 Pro 512mb DDR2 in 3Dmark 2005 with 6529 marks
#1 Radeon X1600 Pro 512mb DDR2 in 3Dmark 2006 with 2697 marks
#2 Radeon X1600 Pro 512mb DDR2 in Aquamark with 73402 marks

Vdrop/Vcore modded Asus Commando.


6071.95 mhz Intel Celeron LGA775 347 at 6072MHz @ 1.912v on DICE

Regards Kriz.


----------



## theo.gr

I am sure u are in!!!!!!!!
Congrats for the points!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
I am sure u are in!!!!!!!!
Congrats for the points!

Thanks mate.


----------



## Patch

WickedPixie was kind enough to sell me her DFI DK P35.

I wanted this board for one purpose only: to try to get an 8 GHz CPUz validation.

Solder will fly. IHS's will be removed. LN2 will flow.

I need 2.1+ volts of ultra-pure, ultra-stable vcore at -180 C.

This board has a rich BIOS and liberal voltage parameters so the only real mod I've found so far is a simple vdroop short. But that's not enough.

I need ideas, no matter how crazy. If you think it _might_ stabilize high voltage, throw it out there.

I'll remove resistors, add resistors, add caps, replace caps, solder supplemental power, remove pins, add inductors........anything/anywhere. Front of the board, back of the board - don't matter.

Keep in mind that I'll mainly be using Celerons and maybe some P4's so ultra high FSB is NOT necessary - especially with Cellies.










This will be an ongoing long term project. I'll try to get some close up pics in a few days.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
WickedPixie was kind enough to sell me her DFI DK P35.

I wanted this board for one purpose only: to try to get an 8 GHz CPUz validation.

Solder will fly. IHS's will be removed. LN2 will flow.

I need 2.1+ volts of ultra-pure, ultra-stable vcore at -180 C.

This board has a rich BIOS and liberal voltage parameters so the only real mod I've found so far is a simple vdroop short. But that's not enough.

I need ideas, no matter how crazy. If you think it _might_ stabilize high voltage, throw it out there.

I'll remove resistors, add resistors, add caps, replace caps, solder supplemental power, remove pins, add inductors........anything/anywhere. Front of the board, back of the board - don't matter.

Keep in mind that I'll mainly be using Celerons and maybe some P4's so ultra high FSB is NOT necessary - especially with Cellies.










This will be an ongoing long term project. I'll try to get some close up pics in a few days.

Sounds like a big project. Might want to start a seperate thread so it's easier to keep up with the progress. Just getting into mobo mods. I'll be glad to help. Were you want to start, vcore mod?

Do you have some of those extra tall mobo standoffs? They would be great once you have caps added to the back of the board.


----------



## Patch

Thanks Pizza, I'll make a separate thread a while later. I won't be benching this for quite some time with forum wars, and some other things, on my plate.

Vcore, OVP/OCP, and caps I think will be the most important. Ripple free, clean vcore at over 2v is the primary goal. But stabilizing NB and DIMM flows might help too. Heck, does anybody ever do southbridge mods? I may pick up a golden batch E8600 and it would be fun to do some 3dmark01 benches.

I generally bench with the mobo on some 1/2 or 3/4 inch neoprene. With caps underneath I'd just have to get creative with insulation and rig up some sort of support cage apparatus. That kind of stuff is fun


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Sounds pretty cool Patch. Do you have the data sheet yet for the 6322? If not Ill see if I can locate it for ya and get you started.

If not here is the data sheet. #14 is FB. That way you can have a good start on your new thread


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Thanks Pizza, I'll make a separate thread a while later. I won't be benching this for quite some time with forum wars, and some other things, on my plate.

Vcore, OVP/OCP, and caps I think will be the most important. Ripple free, clean vcore at over 2v is the primary goal. But stabilizing NB and DIMM flows might help too. Heck, does anybody ever do southbridge mods? I may pick up a golden batch E8600 and it would be fun to do some 3dmark01 benches.

I generally bench with the mobo on some 1/2 or 3/4 inch neoprene. With caps underneath I'd just have to get creative with insulation and rig up some sort of support cage apparatus. That kind of stuff is fun









You can screw standoffs into each other to stack them and make them extra tall.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
WickedPixie was kind enough to sell me her DFI DK P35.

I wanted this board for one purpose only: to try to get an 8 GHz CPUz validation.

Solder will fly. IHS's will be removed. LN2 will flow.

I need 2.1+ volts of ultra-pure, ultra-stable vcore at -180 C.

This board has a rich BIOS and liberal voltage parameters so the only real mod I've found so far is a simple vdroop short. But that's not enough.

I need ideas, no matter how crazy. If you think it _might_ stabilize high voltage, throw it out there.

I'll remove resistors, add resistors, add caps, replace caps, solder supplemental power, remove pins, add inductors........anything/anywhere. Front of the board, back of the board - don't matter.

Keep in mind that I'll mainly be using Celerons and maybe some P4's so ultra high FSB is NOT necessary - especially with Cellies.










This will be an ongoing long term project. I'll try to get some close up pics in a few days.

DUDE!!!
That P35 is the same with the P45 whos vdroop mod is posted on the v mod essentials thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
DUDE!!!
That P35 is the same with the P45 whos vdroop mod is posted on the v mod essentials thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cool!!! I'll fix the OP to reflect this to. Now this project has taken a couple steps and not even started







we got measure points all layed out.

*need to start maping my own Striker board now that it's on my 'Pizzabench'*


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Cool!!! I'll fix the OP to reflect this to. Now this project has taken a couple steps and not even started







we got measure points all layed out.

*need to start maping my own Striker board now that it's on my 'Pizzabench'*

Strictly talking about the DFI LP DK sereis dude!!!
In case of any misunderstanding!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Strictly talking about the DFI LP DK sereis dude!!!
In case of any misunderstanding!









Gotcha


----------



## PizzaMan

I'm an idiot. Just felt like sharing my stupidity with somebody. I kill a stick of ram the other day. While using the hair dryer to remove heat spreaders and replace the dead stick with a new one in my OCZ flex spreader, I mixed up the sticka and put the dead one back into the OCZ spreader. geez, what a waste of time. At first I thought the new stick was dead to, until I put the other one in and it booted right up.

Offtopic/same topic, CL3, should I insolate these sticks with liquid tape before putting the spreaders on? Yes, I'm going to leave the IC's exsposed. Thinking about just using ice water for now. As I'm not sure if I'm going to have time to really insulate the memory area. At the same time I'm a little worried about covering them with liquid tape. If I need to bake them again it might get really messy.

EDIT: uggg, It's to earliy in the morning for Taekwondo testing...


----------



## CL3P20

Just use some electrical tape in some small strips, to cover the IC's...just start at the bottom and work your way up....to "shingle" the tape, makes a good water-proof layer










..what belt you testing for? I never took Tae..but fought a lot of 'em in the ring


----------



## Kriztoffer

As I know, many Classified over voltage when you set voltage in Bios. For an example I need to set 1.610 to get 1.65v DRAM voltage.

So I was thinking to solder read points so I can easliy read voltage on the board..The points are already there, but it's kind of tricky pointing your multimeter readers onto those spots while benching.



So I'd like to solder a few cables with two molex's so I can easy change between different read spots and always know what my voltage are.

This should be a piece of cake, right?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
As I know, many Classified over voltage when you set voltage in Bios. For an example I need to set 1.610 to get 1.65v DRAM voltage.

So I was thinking to solder read points so I can easliy read voltage on the board..The points are already there, but it's kind of tricky pointing your multimeter readers onto those spots while benching.



So I'd like to solder a few cables with two molex's so I can easy change between different read spots and always know what my voltage are.

This should be a piece of cake, right?

I'm about to do the same thing for my Stiker board. Shouldn't be to hard.

CL, I'll be a brown belt next week.







I can hang with most the black belts in our school. Took Karate when I was young. Was fun starting from white belt again. My wife hates it. She stared 9 months before I did and is 3 ranks ahead of me, but she can't do some of the stuff I was able to do at yellow belt.


----------



## CL3P20

@ Kriz- Use some 3pin fan headers...much easier to connect/disconnect..make sure to put some heatshrink on the back of your fan header plug, so your wiring wont be exposed..should work fine. I have done this as well a few times before









@ Pizza- Sweet man..good luck on your test [sure you'll do fine







] ..I never got a chance to finish my black







..long story that involved me getting kicked out of the house and moving to the bay .. anyhow, I miss it. I'm Sankyu in Kenpo [2nd degree Brown]







Took a few other styles as well..Kali/Arnese, Jujitsu ...little bit of Taekwondo too..ahh the good ol days


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Kriz- Use some 3pin fan headers...much easier to connect/disconnect..make sure to put some heatshrink on the back of your fan header plug, so your wiring wont be exposed..should work fine. I have done this as well a few times before










Should it be hard to clean it up if you need?


----------



## FtW 420

Dropping in a few picks of my recently modded galaxy non reference 8800gt, with forum warz here I haven't really seen what it can do yet...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Dropping in a few picks of my recently modded galaxy non reference 8800gt, with forum warz here I haven't really seen what it can do yet...




























I like it, cant wait to see the results. Are you putting it on water? And are you going to do an OCP mod on it?


----------



## FtW 420

I do have to pick up a couple universal blocks for water cooling these project cards, everything I've done except my 285s & 8800 gts have been air cooled.
I'll have to test er out before seeing if OCP needs to be done. Never figured out how to find an OCP mod point, that could be fun...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I do have to pick up a couple universal blocks for water cooling these project cards, everything I've done except my 285s & 8800 gts have been air cooled.
I'll have to test er out before seeing if OCP needs to be done. Never figured out how to find an OCP mod point, that could be fun...

I believe the pin is #15 for the OCP mod on the 8802, have to double check, I did it on my PNY 8800GT. But yeah check to see where youre at first before you go that far and get that sucka capped out


----------



## Kriztoffer

Clean Vmod! really clean with all that heat shrink and stuff!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Been working some on my 5870. Now I need to solder the Vcore boost, OCP and caps on the front side.

I used the Volt messurement picture from PizzaMan's volt mod essensials. Caps are 470UF 6.3v from a dead msi mobo. all tested and working.

I'm going for GPU vcore mod next and using the one crustyclown posted. But I'm thinking of more, maybe Vmem? Any other suggestions for awesome speeds under ln2?









Everything looks right?


----------



## PizzaMan

Looking good. Your caps look like they're lined up for battle.









Maybe some piggy back inductors. I just did my first inductor mod today. Haven't really had time to test any gains from them yet.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
Been working some on my 5870. Now I need to solder the Vcore boost, OCP and caps on the front side.

I used the Volt messurement picture from PizzaMan's volt mod essensials. Caps are 470UF 6.3v from a dead msi mobo. all tested and working.

I'm going for GPU vcore mod next and using the one crustyclown posted. But I'm thinking of more, maybe Vmem? Any other suggestions for awesome speeds under ln2?









Everything looks right?

Some clean soldering there, nice work. Since you're set up to monitor input voltage will you be re-capping or putting secondaries on the inputs as well?


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Looking good. Your caps look like they're lined up for battle.









Maybe some piggy back inductors. I just did my first inductor mod today. Haven't really had time to test any gains from them yet.

Thanks a lot mate!









Wow, looks awesome! I like this kind of frakenstein stuff!









Think I will need a little smallet soldering tip for my OCP. it's freaking small..

*Tip* for volt modders, check these out!

SMD Rework Soldering Station HOT AIR & IRON 2in1

I'm really thinking of picking it up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Some clean soldering there, nice work. Since you're set up to monitor input voltage will you be re-capping or putting secondaries on the inputs as well?

Thanks mate!









What do you mean, I'm not to god at english. Give me a spoon mate


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


What do you mean, I'm not to god at english. Give me a spoon mate










I believe he is referring to your GPU measure point, which is before your caps. Thus, you will not be able to tell the impact the caps actually have on your GPU voltage. There is nothing wrong with the currant measure point. It will still make a good point for reference.


----------



## FtW 420

I was looking at the second pic, there is the white molex for measuring vgpu, vdd & vddq.
The blue connector looks like it for measuring the input voltage for vgpu & vmem, so was wondering if you are doing mods at the input that you wanted to monitor.


----------



## PizzaMan

Another topic:

Rebuilt my loop. Added a rad and 4x QDCs so that I can easily remove the GPUs or CPU from the loop pretty much on the fly. Will be much easier to remove GPUs during modding and testing.

The apogee CPU block sucks though. My old air cooler worked better.

Before: http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1392.jpg

Afterwards:
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1404.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1403.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1402.jpg


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Some clean soldering there, nice work. Since you're set up to monitor input voltage will you be re-capping or putting secondaries on the inputs as well?










totally missed that. and he is measuring from the caps. I see that now.


----------



## Kriztoffer

I didn't think of that >< is there any other good read points?

added caps on the front...man that OCP is tiny. Think I'll ask the local radio/tv guy to use hot air on it







I can't get it of with my solder iron


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Another topic:

Rebuilt my loop. Added a rad and 4x QDCs so that I can easily remove the GPUs or CPU from the loop pretty much on the fly. Will be much easier to remove GPUs during modding and testing.

The apogee CPU block sucks though. My old air cooler worked better.

Before: http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1392.jpg

Afterwards:
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1404.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1403.jpg
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1402.jpg



Good idea man, gotta love the heater cores. Getting ready to get mine back into action soon.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I was looking at the second pic, there is the white molex for measuring vgpu, vdd & vddq.
The blue connector looks like it for measuring the input voltage for vgpu & vmem, so was wondering if you are doing mods at the input that you wanted to monitor.




Thats my pic actually... I made it for Patch to accompany the 5870 I mod'd for him a while back...









@ Pizza nice going on the install... !







Now..why do you have worse temps







: ..just on CPU or all around?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Thats my pic actually... I made it for Patch to accompany the 5870 I mod'd for him a while back...









@ Pizza nice going on the install... !







Now..why do you have worse temps







: ..just on CPU or all around?


Just on CPU. The GPUs are holding ~5C lower then before. They like the new rad. My CPU temps spike higher with the apogee block then they did with the ZeroTherm Nirvana. The idle temps look great, but during load the CPU runs ~60C and spikes to 75C. The Nirvana held 68C and only spiked to 72C. When I was cleaning out the blocks the other day I noticed that the CPU block has a really thin copper block. This would account for the power handling of consistent load temp.


----------



## Kriztoffer

I can't get to remove the VR for the OCP mod on my 5870. Solder tip is probably to big and I can't get to warm the solder tin enough..
I'm really thinking of picking up a hot air station for this..and it will serve me very well for Volt mods in the future.


----------



## theo.gr

GOD OH GOD....WHY DONT I HAVE ANY MONEY TO SPENT ON H/W....
Have a look at this guys...*X48 ASUS board 26 eur*

http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductPreview...roduct=1079514

BUT I GOT NO MONEY TO SPENT ON H/W right now....











































































































Also have a look here...So many cases....
http://www.plaisio.gr/Campaign/Quick...e/PC-Cases.htm


----------



## Patch

Kris, my experience is not massive, but I've now removed 15-20 SMRs. I've abandoned going back and forth quickly between the sides. Now I just use the tip on one end of the resistor and apply firm steady tangential pressure. After doing a few this way it's become a lot easier, and the method works particularly well for tiny resistors like the 5870 OCP mod. They no longer fly across the room







.

A small, hot, tip certainly does help. It's also become easier now that I have digital temp control - a few seconds at 800 F does the trick.


----------



## 1156

hi again. in terms of capping my 8800gt, for capping the vcore, where do i put the caps? can i put it from the vmeasure point to gnd?










like in the above image, there is a line of smds/smrs(not sure which) with gnd on one side and the v measure points on the other, so can i put the ground side of a capacitor on the gnd side and the other on the vmeasure point? and do i need to put them on all them? or are they all linked, like i can put a 6.3v 1000uf cap over the top of any one on the bottom row and it will help?

if im on the wrong track let me know please


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*











like in the above image, there is a line of smds/smrs(not sure which) with gnd on one side and the v measure points on the other, so can i* put the ground side of a capacitor on the gnd side and the other on the vmeasure point*? and do i need to put them on all them? or are* they all linked*, like i *can put a 6.3v 1000uf cap over the top of any one on the bottom row and it will help*?

if im on the wrong track let me know please



**Fixed*









..just make sure you copy verbatim- anything you do on 1x phase...you do on them all.. ie- caps on the 3rd SMD of 1x phase = caps on 3rd SMD of all phases!! OER DIEE !!


----------



## 1156

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


**Fixed*









..just make sure you copy verbatim- anything you do on 1x phase...you do on them all.. ie- caps on the 3rd SMD of 1x phase = caps on 3rd SMD of all phases!! OER DIEE !!










cheers, was about to rep you but... well... yea, no rep button








so, virtual rep anyway

so just to clarify, there are 3 rows, 2 have resistors, 1 doesnt, just empty solder spots, so do i need to put it on the empty one too?

attached is the pic is what i am currently assuming i am doing, sorry for all the questions, dont wanna screw my card, the big red rectangles are where im putting caps correct? i have to have one on each row? but not one on every single resistor in the row?

and do i need one in the empty row? or is that just cos the referance pcb has space for an extra row for another power phase?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*


cheers, was about to rep you but... well... yea, no rep button








so, virtual rep anyway





^^click it


----------



## 1156

It's the thought that counts isn't it 

anyway, looked at the Vmod gallery and it looks like I only cap the rows with smds not the one without, so will maybe do that when I get a chance


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Kris, my experience is not massive, but I've now removed 15-20 SMRs. I've abandoned going back and forth quickly between the sides. Now I just use the tip on one end of the resistor and apply firm steady tangential pressure. After doing a few this way it's become a lot easier, and the method works particularly well for tiny resistors like the 5870 OCP mod. They no longer fly across the room







.

A small, hot, tip certainly does help. It's also become easier now that I have digital temp control - a few seconds at 800 F does the trick.


More than mine! I think this forum thread and frozen path can give a lot of good info. There are experienced members of them so there are always something to pick up!

Lol, as you said? flying VR's across the room?







couldn't fine mine lol










I'm still missing my 50 Ohm VR, the local shop at my GF's place didn't have them...and they are A LOT bigger than the shop at my local place...lol I almost started laughing.

Anway! How can I get more juice out of this VGA? More mod tips please


----------



## PizzaMan

Piggy backing inductors are the only thing I don't see on the card. No biggy. let's see her froozen









Just remember to keep you iron close and imagine you're Buffalo Bill and say to it "Put on the Mhz I want, or else you get the iron again".


----------



## theo.gr

It turns out i have some money to spare and i ll be getting a 2nd 5770 soon.
I was wondering also which bargain to choose,among these mobos.
So i need the squads help!
http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductPreview...roduct=1021982
http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductPreview...Product=974757

and there is this one with 975X but i really dont like the VRM area.
The price is a joke tho...
http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductPreview...Product=816523


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


It turns out i have some money to spare and i ll be getting a 2nd 5770 soon.
I was wondering also which bargain to choose,among these mobos.
So i need the squads help!
http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductPreview...roduct=1021982
http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductPreview...Product=974757

and there is this one with 975X but i really dont like the VRM area.
The price is a joke tho...
http://www.plaisio.gr/ProductPreview...Product=816523


Man I like that P5E, look at those massive heatsinks, good specs all around.


----------



## CL3P20

@ Kriz- As Pizza stated you can look for some nice inductors off a dead mobo... but I must ask you- Is the GPU making a sqeal under load...or whining during 3D benching yet? If not..you might just need more cap's..on the Input side this time









IMO- its a real pain in the arse to get caps landed to the surface mount input caps...you will be able to solder some small wires [short ones







] to the existing caps much easier, than attempting to stick a cap directly to it.. 16v, 1200-1800uf should do just fine


----------



## Patch

Guys, is there a trick to removing caps from dead hardware?

I keep just destroying caps....maybe I need a much larger chisel tip and a solder sucker.

Just got a boat load of 4v, 6.3v and 16v OS-CONs from Hong Kong so I don't need any soon.....


----------



## CL3P20

blow torch FTW







...just tap the mobo on the ground a little bit as you set it ablaze


----------



## 1156

i also could do with a batter way to remove caps, when i do it i just push down on the leg of a cap really hard with the iron so it melts it and pushes the leg out, although i often have to do half out one leg, half the other, then finish both

im guessing you arent serious about blow torch lol, if you are i have a pocket torch that supposedly reaches 1300 degrees celcuis


----------



## CL3P20

totally serious... I CLEAN a mobo of parts before I throw it away...flame it from the backside only....not the front


----------



## 1156

wow. and the heat doesnt kill the caps? i just got 2 inductors off that way right then, worked good, but one of them was cracked anyway, you know how it is copper wire wrapped around a pole sort of thing? is the pole thing important? like if there is a little bit of it snapped off does it matter? presuming not, but just making sure, the wire looks mint condition ect


----------



## CL3P20

the "pole" is a magnet...if it cracked it was probably when it hit the ground, or when the copper expanded from the heat...it squeezed it to death.. as for the caps.. only electrolytic caps do you need to worry about..even they can take a good dousing of heat before they get damaged, I have yet to 'swell' or 'split' any from the method..and measuring 'uf' afterwards with my DMM, reads stock values for the caps....so they're good









*and YES the magnet inside of the inductor coil is what makes it an "inductor" ...spiraling voltage around a magnet, does something to the affect of 'slowing' the flow of the power...also increasing a circuits resistance to spikes or excessive droops in voltage.


----------



## Patch

Time to buy a torch.

I need one anyway to speed things up when I coldbug.


----------



## 1156

thanks man, once again, went for the rep button, that wasnt there >_<

so i think ill just biff the snapped inductor, dont wanna risk anything, i have juts made a request on a local forum for old or dead mobos that i can try take inductors and caps from, and have had a response already, so i should be able to get some nice caps/inductors

edit:

patch: my torch was like $10 shipped here
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6824

awesome, give it a go


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Man I like that P5E, look at those massive heatsinks, good specs all around.


**** someone got me on that P5E...Now there is only P5E*3*
The same great thing only with X48 but DDR3 THAT O DONT HAVE........But only for 26 EUR it cries BUY MEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Guys, is there a trick to removing caps from dead hardware?

I keep just destroying caps....maybe I need a much larger chisel tip and a solder sucker.

Just got a boat load of 4v, 6.3v and 16v OS-CONs from Hong Kong so I don't need any soon.....


Not sure if you guys can veiw this thread, but I made one a little while ago..

When you need caps, and the solder iron ain't enough.

Torch ftw.

As you probably know, dscharge them before you check them with your multimeter or it could be destroyed.


----------



## PizzaMan

I gots a propane torch and a dead ASUS 750i board.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Go ahead fry it







A lot of nice caps on motherboard. Solid state<3

Anyone who have tried this kit from Scythe? I need some heatsinks for my 5870 under ln2.

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...heatsinks.html


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks like a pretty good package of sink. There's a good number of them in it.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Looks like a pretty good package of sink. There's a good number of them in it.


Yup, and it was really cheap. I should probably pick up on


----------



## MADMAX22

Just wanna add I use a torch as well. Not good for mobo lol but works great for getting everything off of it.

Recommendation, remove all the plastic pins that hold on the NB SB coolers and such before you start.


----------



## theo.gr

I have a dead X48 BOARD and removing half the caps with iron was PITA.BUT I DONT HAVE A TORCH................


----------



## Kriztoffer

Hi agian. I'm thinking of adding an extra PCIE 6pin power cable onto the 5870. Where do I get it? Some kind of pcie 6pin extender should do the work?









I want to do everything to push the maximum out of that card on ln2! I will need to look for something els than the 920. it's a good 920, but I need something els..golden chip.









@Patch a tip for your 5870 if you haven't allready done it.
Was speaking with CrustyClown over at overclockaholics.. this will help your memory.


----------



## CL3P20

Im not sure if another PCI-E connector will help the way you want it too....







: ..if you were drooping on input voltage, below 11.8v ...I would consider a stronger PSU..or an additional PSU for your GPU's only...

Beyond capping the mem circuit completely at each IC and adding 16v input caps to the PCB.. only inductors can bring more stability for power regulation. Supplying over-worked inductors with cleaner voltage, will not improve your situation for higher clock speeds.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Im not sure if another PCI-E connector will help the way you want it too....







: ..if you were drooping on input voltage, below 11.8v ...I would consider a stronger PSU..or an additional PSU for your GPU's only...

Beyond capping the mem circuit completely at each IC and adding 16v input caps to the PCB.. only inductors can bring more stability for power regulation. Supplying over-worked inductors with cleaner voltage, will not improve your situation for higher clock speeds.

Absolutely correct, but clean, ample power never hurts


----------



## Kriztoffer

Andre yang also added an extra pice 6pin onto the card. Crustyclow sated that the re-cap of the memory will help it a lot under sub-zero temps.

I think my HX1000 should handel a singel 5870.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crustytheclown*


Fantastic work man!!!
Just add some caps here and you're good to go. (and he attched the image I posted in my last post.)
It will help your memory a lot at low temps...

Adding extra 6 pin can be a tricky business especially when soldering and choosing the right cables for the job so i wouldn't even mind...

Yes use the caps you have.
For the 6pin mod for start just measure the coils to see which get 12v...for start because after that it becomes really tricky...


----------



## CL3P20

Yeah..capping mem on stock voltage allows for 1400+mhz with the proper cooling...Patch gained something like 200mhz stable mem OC from the caps..

...either way, soldering in the extra PCI-E isnt all that hard...just pick up a molex->PCI-E adapter..cut-off the molex plugs and solder in the leads...attaching 1x set of the 'molex' wires to 1x PCI-E connection on the PCB..and the other set of 'molex' wires to the 2nd PCI-E connection on the PCB.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Thanks for clering things up!
Should I be using XXXUF 16v caps for the memory or would my 470UF 6.3v or 560UF 4V work for the memory re-cap?


----------



## PizzaMan

Adding another PCIe power connector sounds like a waste of time to me. The PCIe connectors are NOT really limited to 75w. You're only limited to the rail in which the PSU is running. No where have I found that a PSU limits a PCIe connector to 75w like everyone says. You could got just add a lower guage wire coming from the PSU to get the same result.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


Thanks for clering things up! 
Should I be using XXXUF 16v caps for the memory or would my 470UF 6.3v or 560UF 4V work for the memory re-cap?


 If you are capping the vMEM output ...then you want to 2.5-6.3v caps ....4v's will do just fine if you dont have any 2.5v's.

@ Pizza stated... I dont really thing the extra plug will help either...you would have to set your OC for "supernova" before you should need such a thing....especially with these 5870's.. I mean the GPU is designed to push over 50A of 12v current


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


Go ahead fry it







A lot of nice caps on motherboard. Solid state<3

Anyone who have tried this kit from Scythe? I need some heatsinks for my 5870 under ln2.

http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products...heatsinks.html


 I have these sinks.They are GREAT!!!I still use ALL OF THEM on various palces!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


I have these sinks.They are GREAT!!!I still use ALL OF THEM on various palces!


They pretty good huh. Ive been looking to pick up some heatsinks for the Vram and mosfets for my 8800GT before I Vmod it. Also going to pick up an artic cooler twin turbo to keep the core down. Does anyone know how much clearance a twin turbo has so I know which heatsinks to pick up?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
They pretty good huh. Ive been looking to pick up some heatsinks for the Vram and mosfets for my 8800GT before I Vmod it. Also going to pick up an artic cooler twin turbo to keep the core down. Does anyone know how much clearance a twin turbo has so I know which heatsinks to pick up?

Dude get the MUSASHI!!!!U get the sinks along with it!
I had 2 MUSASHISs each on a 4850 which i vmoded to 820ish core each with GREAT temp results!
*I HIGHLY RECOMMEND MUSASHI AND THE SINKS* that come with it which are the ones we are talking about ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
All this for 28EUR!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Dude get the MUSASHI!!!!U get the sinks along with it!
I had 2 MUSASHISs each on a 4850 which i vmoded to 820ish core each with GREAT temp results!
*I HIGHLY RECOMMEND MUSASHI AND THE SINKS* that come with it which are the ones we are talking about ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
All this for 28EUR!
























Sounds good theo.

EDIT:NV I found it, its the Scythe, yeah that looks like a pretty decent cooler. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


If you are capping the vMEM output ...then you want to 2.5-6.3v caps ....4v's will do just fine if you dont have any 2.5v's.

@ Pizza stated... I dont really thing the extra plug will help either...you would have to set your OC for "supernova" before you should need such a thing....especially with these 5870's.. I mean the GPU is designed to push over 50A of 12v current











I could check it out! But I have the opertunity to get whatever caps I could want. So what would be the best for the memory?

I got 821UF 2.5v caps, what do you tink?









The extra 6pin power depends on the card I've heard, some can get minor and some great boost. But it's a hard mod...
But I'm really thinking of the voltage mod for the memory...


----------



## CL3P20

@ Kriz- those caps sound perfect! You need 1x for each mem IC...you can attach them to the smaller SMD type caps on the PCB already... Before you start though..measure mem voltage at the first IC...and at the last IC. Compare the 2x..if you have different voltages, indicating vdroop...the caps will help for sure


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I mean the GPU is designed to push over 50A of 12v current










i AM CONFUSED














,wouldnt 12*50=600watt?????








I d say it wont get that much amps at any situation...What do u think?

And something more,is there any PSU to put 50 amps on a VGA?
Maybe the correct would be 1,2(vcore) *amps=wattage of the PCI E CONNECTOR wattage.
The rest would be supplied from the bus.Right?


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Kriz- those caps sound perfect! You need 1x for each mem IC...you can attach them to the smaller SMD type caps on the PCB already... Before you start though..measure mem voltage at the first IC...and at the last IC. Compare the 2x..if you have different voltages, indicating vdroop...the caps will help for sure










You mean I should re-cap the whole row? 8 caps or just 4..?:s it should probably be 1-3-5-7 like I've done in the rest of the mod. Crusty only marked 4caps on the memory recap.


















- Kriz


----------



## PizzaMan

Crusty marked the 4 most important points. They will give move benefit then the rest. You can cap them all if you like.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Crusty marked the 4 most important points. They will give move benefit then the rest. You can cap them all if you like.










This ^^^









...just wondering..but looking at the pic, the location is closer to the core...and the memory phases are back by the PCI-E connector..







: ...I'm just thinking..maybe that row of caps if for the MEM I/O or IMCH in the core..

Regardless of if its connected to the mem or the IMCH, it will aid in mem OC.


----------



## Kriztoffer

@ Thanks a lot Pizzaman. Aye, I'll look if I can get caps on them all. I'm I right about the possitive and negative spots? that ground is to the left?

@CL3P20..Think I've allready done that.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


@ Thanks a lot Pizzaman. Aye, I'll look if I can get caps on them all. I'm I right about the positive and negative spots? that ground is to the left?

@CL3P20..Think I've already done that.











Personally, I always double check polarity while the card is running. The positive side will read continuity with ground or a very low resistance. Leaves room for error.

Like CL has stated before and I've accidentally done it, mounting the caps backwards will not cause any huge issues. They're not going to blow up or anything. They might not work as well, but from my limited understanding about batteries, they will most likely hold some charge anyway.


----------



## CL3P20

@ Kriz- ...R50 inductors over the top of the R23's on the board


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Kriz- ...R50 inductors over the top of the R23's on the board









I could see if I can get R50's. I'll change them if that is what you mean.


----------



## PizzaMan

Just use the one's that came off that mobo you stripped.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Just use the one's that came off that mobo you stripped.

I'm not 100% sure if it had R50's. But I'll check this when I come home today!









Looks like I need to warm my iron tonight







I love it


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
I'm not 100% sure if it had R50's. But I'll check this when I come home today!









Looks like I need to warm my iron tonight







I love it









They don't have to be exactly R50, but that's typically what's on mobos.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
They don't have to be exactly R50, but that's typically what's on mobos.

So anything above R32 would be better. I guess I have some, I also have a dead Commando I can steal a few from.


----------



## theo.gr

All this about mHENRYs of the coils is interesting!
But does it actually help?Shouldnt be better if u could put the coild in series or remove the originals and replace them?
I have a feeling that the risk of soldering in parallel is just not worth it...
So i am asking,DOES IT REALLY HELP?Has any of u seen gains?
Thanks! XD


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


All this about mHENRYs of the coils is interesting!
But does it actually help?Shouldnt be better if u could put the coild in series or remove the originals and replace them?
I have a feeling that the risk of soldering in parallel is just not worth it...
So i am asking,DOES IT REALLY HELP?Has any of u seen gains?
Thanks! XD


CL, has seen gains. I've not yet tested mine out. Waiting until I get my RAM loop built before I push the cards. Don't want to brake them before I do my runs for Winterwarz.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


All this about mHENRYs of the coils is interesting!
But does it actually help?Shouldnt be better if u could put the coild in series or remove the originals and replace them?
I have a feeling that the risk of soldering in parallel is just not worth it...
So i am asking,DOES IT REALLY HELP?Has any of u seen gains?
Thanks! XD


 Worked fine for my 8800GS...and moar mhz at same voltage, and cooling... now running just over 870core on water...previous best was ~830-845core on water. I still have to test at -0 with 1+ghz... but I can tell you the GPU is dead silent now under 3D load..not even so much as a whimper..even folding


----------



## 1156

im pretty keen to do in inductor mod myself, for the record i did cap the 2 spots on the card for the vgpu, i dont think its worth capping the mem as im running hardly anything above stock voltage, and i think voltages are pretty stable, will check sometime

not really worth posting moar pics of my card just cos of the cap mod, will wait until i do something awesomer like an inductor mod 

my card doesnt squeel 3dmarking, but does when running atitool artifact scan or anything like that, at stock settings of course

btw, is atitool artifact scan bad for vmodded cards? i haave avoided running it when my card is overvolted, but do i need to avoid it? or isnt it as bad as furmark?


----------



## Stickula

Hi new to overcclock.net. Looking to do my first volt mod but can not find one already done for my asus 3870. I looked at the 3870 volt mod and saw how you change the resistance between the ground and the chip to alter the voltage.
The point to solder the resister on to the chip as documented on overclock.net would be a ground connection on my chip if i asumed my chip with differant markings was the same as documented chip. I marked out some resisters I think may be the ones I am trying to change the values of. They connect directly to the chip and the ground. The power supplie is split up into three it looks like. Are these for the differant clock settings or is it something else? Any help would be apprcieated.


----------



## 1156

so it doesnt match standard 3870 vmods? if you cant find a mod try get closer high quality pics of the ic and surrounding areas

not too sure what your talking about the power area, but it might be a 3 phase power circuit

btw: Welcome to Overclock.net :-D


----------



## theo.gr

Welcome!
It s indeed a higher quality 3 phase system here,and 1 phase for the memory as it seems.
We will need *VERY clear pic of the chip area* along with the* name of the chip* if u hope for us to find the mod!
U will need* a DMM *too for sure!

EDIT:I am pretty sure too,that the 8 pin chip under the BUZZER is the uP6101 chip,used in single phase occasions,such as your memory!Anyway,do what i tell u above!


----------



## Stickula

Thanks for the help, I have another picture with its name typed on it. BD9J AOT. Could it be the same chip, differant manufacter? What does a 3 phase power supply do? Does it bring the 12 volts down to the chip voltage in three steps instead of one? I have a DMM and everything else I should need except resisters, I would like adjustable one but my local Radio Shack carrys a bag of (poly film resisters)? with differant values that might work although there kind of big. Let me know what else you need to know I have a dead card laying around thats handy for testing.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Man!!

I picked up 9 caps today..which I did order last week at the local TV and radio service store.
I told him to get me the best quality caps he could since I will use them under ln2 and dice.

And I freaking get 9 liquid crapo caps......................

I soldred 5 onto the 5870 for the last mod, and used my warm glue gun to cover them up. Now I have to remove them


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
Man!!

I picked up 9 caps today..which I did order last week at the local TV and radio service store.
I told him to get me the best quality caps he could since I will use them under ln2 and dice.

And I freaking get 9 liquid crapo caps......................

I soldred 5 onto the 5870 for the last mod, and used my warm glue gun to cover them up. Now I have to remove them









This is why I don't like hot glue.

*off topic, but I thought the squad would like this.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Nice. I also got that ram kit.








I used to use 11/16 with clamps on them, also worked.









5870 ready for some benching! MSI p45 neo mosfet heatsink on the VRM
























Now I'm just missing that 32L deware somewhere in the world


----------



## CL3P20

Great pics you guys... @ Pizza







nice to see you made use of it like you wanted..hope it helps you inch closer to your goals.

@ Kriz... wow man..you got a nice setup going there...hardware aside! I need to get that thermo you linked me to







..that pic makes me pretty envious


----------



## Kriztoffer

Thanks CL3P20.







Hopefully it will work great, but getting some decent probes is probably smart!:
I'm just praying that my 920 don't CB at - 80 and same with my 5870


----------



## Patch

Nice icy RAM Pizza.

Good setup Kriz. You'll just have to go get some DICE to keep you occupied until your dewar arrives.

Finally finished soldering the 5870's. Between the 3 cards that was 21 surface mount caps and 54 OS-CON radials. 75 capacitors total! Not to mention OCP and GPUv mods. I still need to find/harvest some inductors, but the real benefit would be if someone finally loosens their lips on the VTT and vmem mods. Kind of makes me mad. It's not like they "figured it out" from scratch. You know some manufacturer leaked the IC data sheets to the top guys for some sponsored overclocks. But they all act like they just figured it out themselves.....


----------



## theo.gr

Hello SQUAD!
This will be OFFTOPIC but i d like to report it since its quite interesting!
I study electrology and today it was exams in the ENGLISH TERMINOLOGY!
It s lesson i didnt even know the professor that let alone i study about it...I hadnt been even once in the class yet i had permission to participate in the exams.
The topic was CAPACITORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!It was 3 pages,datailed explanation,formulas,and 7-8 types of capacitors and detailed explanation complete with application cons and pros of each type.Scientific staff!!!!!!
Anyway it was understanding the text and answering various type of questions that proved u know the terminology...
*GUESS WHERE I KNEW EVERY WORD FROM *EXCEPT I KNOW ENGLISH LANGUAGE....???????
I knew them from* in here*!!!!
















So i have to say *THANK U SQUAD* fro helping me pass a lesson in the uni!!!
BY THE WAY I LEARNED A GREAT DEAL OF INFO on caps!I might know even more that CL3 does























Sorry fro the offtopic i was just excited!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Good job on the test Theo









Pizza~I like the rigged up RAM, that is tight


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Hello SQUAD!
This will be OFFTOPIC but i d like to report it since its quite interesting!
I study electrology and today it was exams in the ENGLISH TERMINOLOGY!
It s lesson i didnt even know the professor that let alone i study about it...I hadnt been even once in the class yet i had permission to participate in the exams.
The topic was CAPACITORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!It was 3 pages,datailed explanation,formulas,and 7-8 types of capacitors and detailed explanation complete with application cons and pros of each type.Scientific staff!!!!!!
Anyway it was understanding the text and answering various type of questions that proved u know the terminology...
*GUESS WHERE I KNEW EVERY WORD FROM* EXCEPT I KNOW ENGLISH LANGUAGE....???????
I knew them from *in here*!!!!
















So i have to say *THANK U SQUAD* fro helping me pass a lesson in the uni!!!
BY THE WAY I LEARNED A GREAT DEAL OF INFO on caps!I might know even more that CL3 does























Sorry fro the offtopic i was just excited!

Very cool.


----------



## FtW 420

Great job theo









Love the water cooled ram pizza, I saw this on the corsair site a while ago & I've been wanting something like it since. Hopefully it actually comes in someday...
https://shop.corsair.com/store/item_view.aspx?id=833092


----------



## CL3P20

*kinds off topic- in regards to RAM voltages + i7... I am a noob










...riddle me this- You i7 users consider running 2v's for daily RAM settings @ 900+mhz cas8..? I just want to see what you guys recommend..just setup my first i7 ever.. using 920/Rampage Gene II and 3x2GB Dom's... everythings rock solid..just RAM wants a little more juice than I know to be good, for DDR3...

..what you guys think


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*kinds off topic- in regards to RAM voltages + i7... I am a noob









...riddle me this- You i7 users consider running 2v's for daily RAM settings @ 900+mhz cas8..? I just want to see what you guys recommend..just setup my first i7 ever.. using 920/Rampage Gene II and 3x2GB Dom's... everythings rock solid..just RAM wants a little more juice than I know to be good, for DDR3...

..what you guys think










The RAM can handle voltage just fine, but you have to be careful of the IMC.

You can up your RAM voltage up to wherever you want, but you have to up your VTT (QPI) when you do. As you know, I scoff at voltage warnings. But it actually is pretty darn important to keep vDIMM and VTT within 0.5v of each other or (supposedly) bad things can happen to the IMC. That's where the 1.65v "absolute" maximum warning comes from for vDIMM. The default VTT is normally about 1.15. I've played loosely with those guidelines for brief periods, as have others in extreme cooling, but I consider that analogous to hitting the 2v+ range for vcore on a dual core - suicide run stuff.

I gave my Cell Shock DDR3's 2.15v a few weeks ago on 1366 when I was putting the RAM under LN2. But even then, I had the CPU under phase and bumped the VTT up to 1.65-1.7v.

Long story short: your RAM voltage will be limited by the VTT you are comfortable giving to your CPU.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
The RAM can handle voltage just fine, but you have to be careful of the IMC.

You can up your RAM voltage up to wherever you want, but you have to up your VTT (QPI) when you do. As you know, I scoff at voltage warnings. But it actually is pretty darn important to keep vDIMM and VTT within 0.5v of each other or (supposedly) bad things can happen to the IMC. That's where the 1.65v "absolute" maximum warning comes from for vDIMM. The default VTT is normally about 1.15. I've played loosely with those guidelines for brief periods, as have others in extreme cooling, but I consider that analogous to hitting the 2v+ range for vcore on a dual core - suicide run stuff.

I gave my Cell Shock DDR3's 2.15v a few weeks ago on 1366 when I was putting the RAM under LN2. But even then, I had the CPU under phase and bumped the VTT up to 1.65-1.7v.

Long story short: your RAM voltage will be limited by the VTT you are comfortable giving to your CPU.

Good explanation







.... so for reference :

Quote:

BIOS settings used:

bclk- 162
CPU- 1.30vcore, 20x multi
VTT @ 1.35
uncore @ ~3500 [cant member exactly]
NB @ ~3800

RAM @ 932mhz 8-9-9-26 @ 2.0v
dRAM refV's- all +.25v

all PCI-E and IO/ICH voltages still at default
...RAM was warm a bit without active cooling..definitely not hot though..I threw a DDR2 Corsiar cooler on them anyhow...tested today with data analysis/recovery and went great! NO MORE CPU BOTTLENECK!! Previously these tasks would load an OC'd X3350 @ 3.6ghz to ~133%







...the 920 was barely sweating..bouncing back and forth between ~81-92% usage [as reported in Ubuntu].









...







You might see this rig on 60min. in a couple weeks...have a peek


































*hard to see in the pics..but theres lots of mods there







..sound dampening, installed "bench-bay" for HDD swapping, removed existing HDD bays..mounted/through-bolted case to luggage carrier..installed front panel display into bezel...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Daaaaaamn! CL, that is sick. What is the LCD panel on the card do? Did you say 60 minutes? Man I envy the fun you are about to have


----------



## CL3P20

GPU is a 'Calibre' edition from Sparkle... its pretty much a non-reference design, similar to the Gigabyte 9800GT's..same control IC. The display on it, adjusts fan speeds, and shows GPUv/Temp/Fan RPM









*Only thing still not finished in the pic is the removal of the front portion of the luggage stand that extends past the case.... so it kinda actually looks like a suit-case now









..Ohh and Im not going to the 60min interview







..its in NY next week.. my dad is the lucky one.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

That is cool! Some nice hardware you got there.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


That is cool! Some nice hardware you got there.


 Its property of "Digital Copier Security Inc." ...its there first official "DrB" DataRecovery box..and will be travelling globally in a few short weeks. I have built several high-end rigs for them...some water-cooled..all OC'd. They require a LOT of CPU power to perform the tasks needed for data analysis and recovery. This is the first i7 they have used...and the sub-40ns latency is doing wonders for the scan times


----------



## MADMAX22

Nice setup. Very good stuff.

So you really noticed a nice bumb in performance running the faster ram with tightest timings for doing certain applications. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Nice looking case man! What is that LCD display?
__________________________________________________ ________
Got a new commando yesterday, since I shorted my last one.
Voltmodded it today.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice modding Kriz







I like how you wired it up, you're getting good man. So have you tested it out yet? Im curious as to see what kind of gain you have achieved.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Nice modding Kriz







I like how you wired it up, you're getting good man. So have you tested it out yet? Im curious as to see what kind of gain you have achieved.

Thanks a lot Voltage Drop!









Yes, I tested it out, everything is working fine and like it should. I just tested 1.350v set in bios, gave me around 1.385v under load. At low voltage the gain is minro, but at higher voltage like 1.75v in bios will give around 1.9v.

It gives a voltage boost when you load the cpu, so the Vdrop is no more there. Adjusted the 50K VR for no Vdrop.









tbh, the hardest part is getting the Vcore read modification to stick! the points are really small and you'll have to be so quick or it won't stick><

Kriz.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice work. should prove very useful for benching ventures. Keep it up!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Nice work. should prove very useful for benching ventures. Keep it up!


Will do! I have a Celeron 347, I think it's pretty decent. it did 6.1G at DICE. Gonna try it out on ln2 in week or two.

- Kriz


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Yeah I'd say 6.1 GHz is pretty decent, indeed. I need to start playing around with DICE. I just need a decent 775 mobo and a DICE pot and some cash to make it happen







. Ive got a little E2160 that is going to be my first DICE victim


----------



## Kriztoffer

Sounds nice man! You should really get yourself a pot. I will regret that I got one..it's really the funnies thing you can do if you like overclocking. And things scales so much better under subzero.







Take the step up man, your knowledge with volt modification will help you a lot while overclocking different setups.! get the few last MHz out of every component.


----------



## CL3P20

@ Kriz- the display on that case is the Rampage LCD Poster... for temp/volt etc...its now integrated into the front bezel.

btw- +rep on the commando mods.. nice work


----------



## Patch

I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume that when you start to boot and a supplemental cap immediately pops off it's a bad thing. Right?

Maybe yes, maybe no.

But how about if the surface mount cap it was attached to also glows orange along one side. Is that bad?

Serves me right for poking around with a budget DMM and thinking I've got the polarity switched around on my mods.....

This is the second time I've created something charred on a 5870 PCB. Hope it's the last.









When I'm done trying to clean out the pieces of crumbly blackened capacitor, should I try to replace it with another surface mount or just directly attach a radial?


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ Kriz- the display on that case is the Rampage LCD Poster... for temp/volt etc...its now integrated into the front bezel.

btw- +rep on the commando mods.. nice work










Looks really nice man!









Thanks a lot mate









Does anyone know why P5B Delux uses R47 inductors around the socket and Commando only use R27?


----------



## theo.gr

i know that these product would be of little use now but check out those PRICES!!!
Man they are ridiculous aint they??????
http://www.plaisio.gr/Computers/Tuni...aterblocks.htm


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume that when you start to boot and a supplemental cap immediately pops off it's a bad thing. Right?

Maybe yes, maybe no.

But how about if the surface mount cap it was attached to also glows orange along one side. Is that bad?

Serves me right for poking around with a budget DMM and thinking I've got the polarity switched around on my mods.....

This is the second time I've created something charred on a 5870 PCB. Hope it's the last.









When I'm done trying to clean out the pieces of crumbly blackened capacitor, should I try to replace it with another surface mount or just directly attach a radial?










assuming this happens 1x more time, which wuold be easier to repair..again..?! Sounds like you had the caps hooked up before the inductors..has happened to me a few times as well..they fill up without the inductors slowing the in-rush...and pop-pop-flizz...should be fine though.

@ Kriz- my understanding of inductor ratings is limited .. I am not sure. Are the values on the caps different as well...power*freq.. you know


----------



## Kriztoffer

@CL3P20: I could check that out today..Most of the caps commando uses are 471UF 6.3v.
Same does the P5B Delux. But the P5B also got some crap liquid caps I think.


----------



## el gappo

So this is where the cool guys hang out









Going to need a hand with a couple of things, 1 being finding the read points on this 790xt motherboard which have eluded me for some time now and 2 being a full vmod workup on the reference v2 5770







Need to know what to get, found some 40% lead solder finally and got myself a cheap iron, what caps am I going to need?

Here is a high res pic of the board, http://www.links.co.jp/items/high_ma790xt-ud4p_f.jpg

Your setup looks awesome kritz, loving all the stickers


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
So this is where the cool guys hang out









Going to need a hand with a couple of things, 1 being finding the read points on this 790xt motherboard which have eluded me for some time now and 2 being a full vmod workup on the reference v2 5770







Need to know what to get, found some 40% lead solder finally and got myself a cheap iron, what caps am I going to need?

Here is a high res pic of the board, http://www.links.co.jp/items/high_ma790xt-ud4p_f.jpg

Your setup looks awesome kritz, loving all the stickers










You found us, oh noes.....

BTW El gappo, I registered at BT today and put you down as a referral. How long does it normally take an admin to activate a new account?

I'm just kinda getting into mobo mods. I can easily help with finding vCore and vDroop, but my knowledge of the proper places to measure voltages is very limited. I'm eager to learn and will help as much as I can. Have you asked your brothers at BT yet? I was reading some of the stickies there and you guys seem to have some good mobo modders.

As for the 5770, does it look like any of the pics I posted for you the other day? Theo is the 5770 guru









A few caps between 2.5v and 6.3v are good for GPU and MEM phases. 16v caps are good for the 12v input. Cube shaped inductors can be a plus to. OCN has gone capping crazy in the past 6 months or so. We've learned a good bit about caps on this journey. Now we're on an inductor kick. Our knowledge is limited on inductors, but I'm sure we'll be learning more as we play more with them.


----------



## el gappo

Yeah I think it's the same as that one. Will have to pull it out and have a propper look, didn't ask over at benchtec but I might if I'm struggling.

The account should be up once a moderator is online, they are the blue guys at the bottom


----------



## 1156

hey again, just checking my understanding, i can add caps anywhere that there are existing ones aye? like all the ones around the bak of ther card that are 16v and 6.3v ect, i can put other caps onto those aswell?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*


hey again, just checking my understanding, i can add caps anywhere that there are existing ones aye? like all the ones around the bak of ther card that are 16v and 6.3v ect, i can put other caps onto those aswell?










yessir


----------



## 1156

cheers, might add a few 16v caps and see if that helps any, pretty sure cooling and possibly inductance is my limitation at the moment

inductors, should i be trying to get the square black ones, or will any old piece coil do? like would an asus striker have any good inductors on it?

heres a pretty close up pic of the striker
http://images.dailytech.com/nimage/2...treme_2D_L.jpg

cos there is a faulty one on a local website for sale, closing soon


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*


cheers, might add a few 16v caps and see if that helps any, pretty sure cooling and possibly inductance is my limitation at the moment

inductors, should i be trying to get the square black ones, or will any old piece coil do? like would an asus striker have any good inductors on it?

heres a pretty close up pic of the striker
http://images.dailytech.com/nimage/2...treme_2D_L.jpg

cos there is a faulty one on a local website for sale, closing soon


Those inductors are fine. Lots of large solid caps there to.


----------



## 1156

well here it is:
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/List...x?id=272995818

what do you guys reckon its worth? what should i pay for it? the bidding is in nzd, im buck2 btw, but nzd to usd is about $1nzd=0.7usd or so


----------



## Kriztoffer

ups wrong thread


----------



## theo.gr

Hello guys!I am having some real money coming next week so i think i might find some to spent for my hobbied as well and i found thisd eal...Its adjustable temp iron in SHOCKING price.*17EUR*
http://www.china-zhongdi.com/zd-99.htm should i get it or what?I cant afford 200EUR for a PRO one so this would be an upgrade from my crapy 25w right?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Hello guys!I am having some real money coming next week so i think i might find some to spent for my hobbied as well and i found thisd eal...Its adjustable temp iron in SHOCKING price.*17EUR*
http://www.china-zhongdi.com/zd-99.htm should i get it or what?I cant afford 200EUR for a PRO one so this would be an upgrade from my crapy 25w right?


Looks like a good price to me.


----------



## PizzaMan

Inductor mod has shortened my vdroop. No real gain with currant voltage and temps. Did some benching last night, but didn't have time to tune GPUs, as I spent all night fighting with CPU and memory.

Next benching I'm going to increase VID and either brake a GPU or score more points. Which ever comes first.


----------



## CL3P20

I went for the 'gusto' last night too







...got me some hwbot points..and managed to improve jr0c's spi and wprime.. still working on 47ns latency for 3D benching..stuck at 48.2 atm... and just want to squeeze all i can out of this setup. Pulled my other 8800GS out of my sons rig [as hes getting the 5770].. gonna be re-capping with 2.5v & 16v solids..mem on that GPU runs 1170 for daily use..gonna shoot for 1200+ for final 3D runs for forum wars..

*pics to come soon..I might even try these 8800's in sli on my P45 later too...see how it goes


----------



## PizzaMan

Improved on some of my 96GT's scoring during some benching for Winterwarz. Got my first cup....4th place, but it's my first. Just a few grand from 1st to


----------



## CL3P20

Dang dude..those GPU-Z specs arent far from a stock 5770







Nice going on the medal btw.. OCN's been raking in lots of points lately with all the bench comps and peeps tuning up their rigs


----------



## theo.gr

Nice job pizza!!!!!
This week i am about to get my 2nd 5770 and put the pair under some benching and see what i can get with this quad @3,7ghz(q6600)!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Need more volts to push some 24v fans. Hit OVP at 12.8v. Gonna work more on that later. Here's some pics for now.


----------



## CL3P20

now that you have 12.8v+ ... using the 'blue' wire off the 24pin as ground, and a +12v yellow for '+' will give you [12 - -12= 24v]









You'll actually be closer to 30v now... should really kick those fans up a notch


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


now that you have 12.8v+ ... using the 'blue' wire off the 24pin as ground, and a +12v yellow for '+' will give you [12 - -12= 24v]









You'll actually be closer to 30v now... should really kick those fans up a notch


Ahhh, the blue is a -12v. I'll have to give that a shot.


----------



## theo.gr

What a crappy psu is this...?
Good luck and i hope it wont blow up your place....


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
What a crappy psu is this...?
Good luck and i hope it wont blow up your place....

It's an old Antec 350w. Hopefully, it can handle running a couple 24v fans. I'm going to tune it down to 9v(18v with the -12v used) to start things off. Might be a couple days for I open her up again. Will post pics maybe make a little PSU guide when I'm done.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thats cool Pizza, I like power







+ rep to you!


----------



## PizzaMan

Did the +12v+-12v for 24v mod. Worked great! Can tune between 18-24v. Plenty...these 24v fans are really load at just 18v. Gonna run them at 12.8v for 24/7 and use the 24v plug I made for bench sessions.

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1434.jpg

Also, here's what my detachable GPU loop looks like.


----------



## CL3P20

Looking good man!! Howd the CFM help those temps..? Any..?!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Looking good man!! Howd the CFM help those temps..? Any..?!

Well, with the GPU loop removed the heatercore gets removed from the loop as well. After I get these cards adjusted with a higher VID and re-installed I'll let you know. I love these QDCs.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Looks nice! Good work on the PSU. I really need to get some of those quick connectors for water cooling myself.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, here she is with just CPU
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1431.jpg

Here she is with CPU and GPU.
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_1402.jpg


----------



## theo.gr

Excellent w/c ing man!!!
U gave me ideas!!!
As for me finally i modded my 5770 V3 PCB.Will post pics tomorrow.
Finally i got beyond 950MHz...1,29v for now but dont know how much MHz it takes there.Gnight!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Excellent w/c ing man!!!
U gave me ideas!!!
As for me finally i modded my 5770 V3 PCB.Will post pics tomorrow.
Finally i got beyond 950MHz...1,29v for now but dont know how much MHz it takes there.Gnight!

v3? Is this a non reference design?

Gpu's look awesome pizza, must save a lot of time.


----------



## theo.gr

Its this design.http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/P...CS_Plus/3.html


----------



## theo.gr

Hey man post my score!I got first on 5770 on 03!
12.2 points
http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/...radeon_hd_5770


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Hey man post my score!I got first on 5770 on 03!
12.2 points
http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/...radeon_hd_5770

The d0ctor will be in basic training for another ~3months before he will be back.

If an admin would like to merge one of my post with OP I would be glad to try and keep it updated.


----------



## Andr3az

Vmodded my 2400 PRO ( 256mb ) to 1.55v . Core wont go over 857 mhz tho, whatever volts I try







.
Also the vmem mod doesn't work, because I'm noob @ soldering. Ill redo it ofcourse, when I have some time.
But it netted me 0.1 points








Linky: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...6mb_1919_marks


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andr3az*


Vmodded my 2400 PRO ( 256mb ) to 1.55v . Core wont go over 857 mhz tho, whatever volts I try







.
Also the vmem mod doesn't work, because I'm noob @ soldering. Ill redo it ofcourse, when I have some time.
But it netted me 0.1 points








Linky: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...6mb_1919_marks


Get me some closer pics of the IC mods and I'll ad to essentials thread.









As for caps....you want the voltage to be as close to the voltage you're using. 10v will be OK, but 2.5-6.3v would be better. Also, higher uF and lower(closer) voltage equates to lower ESR which is a good thing. So more uF is better.


----------



## CL3P20

...Im pretty sure if 10v then you must have a 5v source..and be on the input side still...better match the voltage or confirm the source.


----------



## theo.gr

OFFTOPIC but i noticed CL3 u r sitting just under me in the 2x4850s 2003 bot ranking!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 







...Im pretty sure if 10v then you must have a 5v source..and be on the input side still...better match the voltage or confirm the source.

3,3 would be more propable i think...These low end cards are weird..They get all the voltage from pci E.Why would they use 10v anyway?Wouldnt 6,3 be better?
I had 10v in my 2600pro too.Bull**** cap for NO USE...
CL3 anyway,u should help him find the OCP mod cos from the looks of the datasheet it seems it will be hard to find...


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
OFFTOPIC but i noticed CL3 u r sitting just under me in the 2x4850s 2003 bot ranking!









Yup... only if those were my 4850's... I'd be a ways up on the list







they were good to 872core ..but that was before I had my pots.. *sigh*


----------



## theo.gr

If I had some pots then u d be on for some COMPETITION!!!!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


If I had some pots then u d be on for some COMPETITION!!!!










Sounds like fun!! ...I think 5770 might be a little unfair though.. I seem to have gotten my mits on a very good core.. 1ghz, stock cooling..1.21v







..played GRID for ~2hrs this morning on it..I would really love to get a GPU Pot for this card..its got some real potential.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Hey man post my score!I got first on 5770 on 03!
12.2 points
http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/...radeon_hd_5770

Nice, for screenshots it's a good idea to move the score window so the 3dmark options show, & also open the details window, that way even if you don't get a verification link if it is a good run you can still prove it wasn't a bugged run.

I'm really starting to think my 3d05 1 x 285 run here is bugged: http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...85_36904_marks

I've run the damn thing many times at higher cpu + much better gpu clocks & still can't top it (& it was in xp 64 with a bunch of extra services running?).
I kinda wish I'd opened the detail window so I can see where I did so much better...


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks like some fresh blood. 
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6796...ough-help.html


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Looks like some fresh blood.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6796...ough-help.html


RE'd ...looks like a moddable GTS250 finally!!! GPUv might be doable on that 1x !


----------



## theo.gr

Found a deal on TT 330 vga cooler from 26>12 EUR so i thought i d grab it...I did and when i tried to install i run on MAJOR issues.But it was too pretty to be left unused so i had to mod A LITTLE...Removed sinks,bend some fins n pipes,CUT DOWN some bits and pieces but i got it install in the end!
It performs the same with the AC L2 on my card only 0dB!!!
And it occupies 2 slots above your card so single card only!!

Its beautiful anyway!


----------



## PizzaMan

Nice cooler. Looks like its missing a 120mm fan to me though.


----------



## 1156

looks kinda like the hr03 from the front

off topic(ish)
i got a 4850 with a burnt IC for $1.50, bought it for parts really, but just checking if there is any hope of repair, the IC is burnt

its non refarance, a palit big fan one i think, no hope of repair?

edit: if you have a smart idea please dont tell me, cos i just torched the card and got some nice caps and inductors from it :-D so its too late now


----------



## theo.gr

man u could get another one that has a ram burnt and and a good IC and but off the VRM area and solder it on the burnt IC card.It would have good chances to work if carefully done!


----------



## 1156

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
man u could get another one that has a ram burnt and and a good IC and but off the VRM area and solder it on the burnt IC card.It would have good chances to work if carefully done!

yea, problem is its a non referance card, i did think of that, but chances of having another dead card for sale identical somewhere are very slim, and secondly, how do i know when the ic burnt it didnt short something else and do something crazy like give the ram like 5v killing it too? and something must have caused the ic to go

if it was a referance card it would be no problem though


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*


yea, problem is its a non referance card, i did think of that, but chances of having another dead card for sale identical somewhere are very slim, and secondly, how do i know when the ic burnt it didnt short something else and do something crazy like give the ram like 5v killing it too? and something must have caused the ic to go

if it was a referance card it would be no problem though










Got the IC #? Maybe it is possible to purchase the IC from a vender.


----------



## 1156

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Got the IC #? Maybe it is possible to purchase the IC from a vender.










when i said it was burnt, i meant it was BURNT









cant read the numbers off it, its an 8 pin little ic that looks like 90% of them do


----------



## 1156

semi off topic, but what can i do with an old socket 754 board and a 1.8ghz(i think) cpu and some ddr ram that is awesome? and mods that i can do to make it do anything cool, not too bothered about workign out like a volt mod specially for it, but if there are any generic things you can do on most boards that would be cool?


----------



## CL3P20

@ 1156.. you could always mod the mobo for vdroop,, vcore and vdimm...


----------



## 1156

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ 1156.. you could always mod the mobo for vdroop,, vcore and vdimm...


could do, however, it requires a fair bit of work to work it out doesnt it? or is it easy to tell which ic will control the vcore ect? because pretty sure mobos have 10s/20s of ics on them usually, so wouldnt it be hard to find which one? or are there pointers/ways to tell easily


----------



## PizzaMan

IC for CPU is normally between CPU and memory slots. Close to the top of the board.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


IC for CPU is normally between CPU and memory slots. Close to the top of the board.










...this

*or between the socket and fets/inductors...on the left side..still..its right near the CPU area... will be the 1x with the most "activity" around it on the PCB... you dig?









**and the datasheet will provide both droop and vcore mods.. then we find MEM IC down by the RAM slots [6-14 leg IC..looks like a vMEM IC on a GPU]..and do the same process over again... and so on with NB/PCI-e/SBv/ICHv/FSBv







All your mods are now belong to us !!


----------



## el gappo

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...issue-9-a.html You guys will like the motherboard tests. Kinda obvious the giga would come out on top in these tests. I demand a rerun under a cascade where that classy will fly above the rest









Pizzaman is on the from page


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 

Pizzaman is on the from page









ZOMG, you're going to make me do a first and actually post a pic of myself on the internet because I don't look that goofy. heh, I don't even have a pic of me on facebook.....


----------



## 1156

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 







...this

*or between the socket and fets/inductors...on the left side..still..its right near the CPU area... will be the 1x with the most "activity" around it on the PCB... you dig?









**and the datasheet will provide both droop and vcore mods.. then we find MEM IC down by the RAM slots [6-14 leg IC..looks like a vMEM IC on a GPU]..and do the same process over again... and so on with NB/PCI-e/SBv/ICHv/FSBv







All your mods are now belong to us !!

sweet, thanks

well, there isnt one between ram and cpu socket as far as i can see, there is one right beside the cpu socket, a couple of cm away on the edge of the board, which has 16 pins, and another a little closer to the io ports just below the 4 pin power connector, which has too many pins to count, which i would take a stab in the dark and say it may be it, its a rt9246a pc7flo8, and the one closer to the socket with 16 pins is an it8282m o517-byl zf2p45

will have a closer look and google the datasheets in 10 mins, just gonna go eat some dinner


----------



## PizzaMan

pics?


----------



## theo.gr

The guy that does the MOBO OC lesson is GREEK!


----------



## CL3P20

its the RT...


----------



## PizzaMan

Look here for a laugh. I bid $.99 and waited on the Phoenix to outbid me, but it never happened. He most fear the gods to. Well, I don't









http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6786...-must-see.html


----------



## 1156

sweet, seems a lot easier to work out which ic it is than graphics cards, will have a look at the datasheet now and see what i can work out, if anything 

if needed pics will follow later

edit: heres what i found, in the link page 3 is the list of pins and what they do

http://tinyurl.com/yegcrmy

looks like what we/i need? now, i have looked at a few pins that im guessing may interest me, they would be: but i might be wrong

*FBRTN (Pin 7)*
VCORE differential sense return.

*VOSS (Pin 14) *
VCORE initial value offset. Connect this pin to GND with a
resistor to set the offset value.

*IMAX (Pin 15)*
Over-Current protection set.

*VID4 (Pin 1), VID3 (Pin 2), VID2 (Pin 3), VID1 (Pin 4),
VID0 (Pin 5)*
DAC voltage identification inputs for K8. These pins are
internally pulled to 2.2V if left open.

now from here im not 100% sure, would FBRTN be the one i would be using for the vcore mod? or VOSS? or other

EDIT2: and there are vid pins and vid tables, im nto 100% sure, but maybe these could be connected up to a dip switch type thing? or will that adjust default voltage, and i could additionally use a VR to another pin?

so *here is my guess so far, think ive worked out vcore mod*, with very limited knowledge of mods, so its quite possible its all wrong, but im just gonna keep trying to work it out myself until someone else can chip in :

trying to work out other mods now, im not too sure what im looking for, but its never too late(or early) to learn, so will have a look around and see if i can work anything out

The pin FB would be the Vcore mod, connect it to ground and lower resistance yea? also found this:
http://www.overclock.net/motherboard...sus-m2n-e.html

and it looks like the m2n-e sli uses the same ic, therefore the same vcore mod

not too sure about OCP/VDROOP or anything like that


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Look here for a laugh. I bid $.99 and waited on the Phoenix to outbid me, but it never happened. He most fear the gods to. Well, I don't









http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6786...-must-see.html


You bought the jesus card, I was wondering if it would be resurrected after seeing that thread. At least it's chances are better with you.


----------



## CL3P20

@ 1156.. FBRTN = Ground... the Mod you posted looks correct... you should be able to trace the pin to a resistor for penciling if you dont want to solder..







As for VOSS- find the pin..measure the resistance to ground... [r*20] = VR size...or again, trace it to a resistor and pencil to change.

*vdroop and vcore typically always go through a resistor for mobo IC mods... making penciling a qwk option to solder if your in a fix.


----------



## el gappo

What am I looking for when testing continuity between the points pizza? I am clueless at this... OHMs from resistor to resistor finding the largest resistance or just taking notes?

Buddies car still dangling? Man i would crap my pants


----------



## Voltage_Drop

You set your DMM to the continuity setting which looks like a little speaker put the (+) on FB or whatever and (-) on anything that is connected to the path you are tracing then it will beep or say short on the LCD. If it reads open or you hear no beep then you dont have continuity and you are on the wrong path


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
What am I looking for when testing continuity between the points pizza? I am clueless at this... OHMs from resistor to resistor finding the largest resistance or just taking notes?

Buddies car still dangling? Man i would crap my pants









lol, he had to pay $150 for a monster truck tow truck to get it on the road. Took all of 3 mins with a heavy vehicle and a wench.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
You set your DMM to the continuity setting which looks like a little speaker put the (+) on FB or whatever and (-) on anything that is connected to the path you are tracing then it will beep or say short on the LCD. If it reads open or you hear no beep then you dont have continuity and you are on the wrong path

^^this.


----------



## 1156

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ 1156.. FBRTN = Ground... the Mod you posted looks correct... you should be able to trace the pin to a resistor for penciling if you dont want to solder..







As for VOSS- find the pin..measure the resistance to ground... [r*20] = VR size...or again, trace it to a resistor and pencil to change.

*vdroop and vcore typically always go through a resistor for mobo IC mods... making penciling a qwk option to solder if your in a fix.


yea, so i dont need to use fbrtn then right?

will measure resistance between gnd and fb now, and will do the same for voss, what does VOSS do? vcore offset, but whats that?

EDIT: 1.527 kohm between fb and gnd, 1.505 kohm between VOSS and gnd, so 1.5*20=30k, closest i can source easily is a 50k, which will do, might pick it up and do the vcore mod, still dont know what voss is though, but will pick up a few extra VRs anyway


----------



## CL3P20

VOSS = vdroop mod








FB = vcore mod


----------



## 1156

awesome, well they both will be needing 50k VRs then

now ive just been poking around with a DMM onto those random things that i should know what they are but i dont, i have attached a pic of what i mean, and i have been getting 1.455 volts from a few of them, and in bios, under hardware monitor, its showing cpu vcore as ~1.440v, is that close enough? would that be my measure point? i have hear people saying the bios monitor is usually a bit off?

and another thing, i have been looking at existing options in bios, there is no vcore adjustment, and the FSB only goes from 200(default) to 240








anyway to bypass the fsb limit? bios mod or something?

thanks again


----------



## PizzaMan

That's close enough for vCore. Software and DMMs don't normally match up. They calculate the voltage reading differently.

Not sure about FSB mod. Any jumpers close by? Maybe a VID mod to the CPU pins?


----------



## 1156

righto, well i have my vcore measure point/s then

cant see any jumpers near it which seem to be anything like it, the board in question is an asus k8v-mx, so not a very common board unfortunately


----------



## PizzaMan

Gotta share this with the spuad. I'm so happy and pround of our 'late to the battle' team. We kicked ass for a team put together at the last min.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...ml#post8670817


----------



## PizzaMan

Need to do a vFSB mod. CL pointed in a direction and I'm just kinda continuing it here...

Board

Looking at two suspect IC's

First one is AZ358 Pic

Probed around this one and between it and NB is a reading of 1.24v. vFSB is said to be stuck at 1.3v via ET6 and is also set to that. 1.24v might be actual, but the data sheet doesn't make the IC look adjustable.

Second one, I've not figured out. Looks like:
654
CBZ
Y8362VP
Pic

Lots of different readings and other activity in this area. No readings close to 1.30v though.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Could I run my 5870 with OCP mod and caps on the backplate with my stock cooler?

I just need some pcie card to install some OS's and test my new 4way classy.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


Could I run my 5870 with OCP mod and caps on the backplate with my stock cooler?

I just need some pcie card to install some OS's and test my new 4way classy.


Just tune your volts down and it should be an issue.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Need to do a vFSB mod. CL pointed in a direction and I'm just kinda continuing it here...

Board

Looking at two suspect IC's

First one is AZ358 Pic

Probed around this one and between it and NB is a reading of 1.24v. vFSB is said to be stuck at 1.3v via ET6 and is also set to that. 1.24v might be actual, but the data sheet doesn't make the IC look adjustable.

Second one, I've not figured out. Looks like:
654
CBZ
Y8362VP
Pic

Lots of different readings and other activity in this area. No readings close to 1.30v though.


Update. I've found the measure point and their does seem to be some connection between it and AZ358, but I'm still lost.

Here's the measure point and the resistance values between IC and measure point.


----------



## CL3P20

just to make sure...these are the area's in Q correct?


----------



## PizzaMan

I didn't even notice the one you marked top left. The other IC I pic'd is the one between sata and DIMMs.

The one at top left says:
6622
CBZ
Y814356


----------



## CL3P20

Im not so sure IC mod is the answer...maybe external resistor, before the IC..I dunno... that datasheet says something about setting resistance between vCC and ground to alter input voltage, not really sure I understand it though..got a headache..got to find some excedrin.

@ Pizza- you tried a different BIOS..or a full reset [remove battery and load defaults after CMOS reset]..? I have this issue with my P5B-DLX sometimes, after I mod MCHv...it likes to get stuck @ 1.7v even when mod has been removed...I even confirmed resistance is at stock again on the IC...so...







... Another idea is PM'ing Hicookie over on XS in regards to the MCHv mod for your mobo..


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Im not so sure IC mod is the answer...maybe external resistor, before the IC..I dunno... that datasheet says something about setting resistance between vCC and ground to alter input voltage, not really sure I understand it though..got a headache..got to find some excedrin.

@ Pizza- you tried a different BIOS..or a full reset [remove battery and load defaults after CMOS reset]..? I have this issue with my P5B-DLX sometimes, after I mod MCHv...it likes to get stuck @ 1.7v even when mod has been removed...I even confirmed resistance is at stock again on the IC...so...







... Another idea is PM'ing Hicookie over on XS in regards to the MCHv mod for your mobo..


Tried serval BIOSes, reseting CMOS, all that. vMCH mod not needed. It changes it from BIOS just fine.

I'm about down with this board. I'm just going to leave him with this crappy 3.37Ghz OC on his e8400.

EDIT: Celebrate to hard last night?

BTW, memtesting the Domi's now. I'm not going to remove the spreaders on your pair. No clips and I'm afraid if I remove them they wont stick to well afterwards. Mine we'll be coming off though for the Flexx II sinks. Hope they fit. Just now realized the PCB is taller on the Domi's.


----------



## CL3P20

I can dig it man..







*off topic you know anyone that wants a 780i? ...benchable at 508fsb.. never been subzero with it so its not been prepped ever...its a total virgin


----------



## 1156

looks like your talking to yourself with the same avatar and all lol

off topic, but pretty awesome, i dont know if you guys have seen it, but i am running SLI on an xfire board :-D

i picked up a second 8800gt(256mb) and its now happily SLI'd with my other one thanks to a patch

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...therboard.html

asus p5k p35 + 2 8800gt's


----------



## CL3P20

@ 1156- You buy the XFX GT from him..?


----------



## 1156

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ 1156- You buy the XFX GT from him..?



from who? i bought the xfx gt from a local guy, and i bought the other one(inno3D) one from a different local guy, not related to ocn


----------



## CL3P20

when you were referring to Patch..I thought you bought the GPU from him..nvmd


----------



## Kriztoffer

Just come across a extremely nice volt mod guide over at XS forums.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/...d.php?t=144305

Check it out,


----------



## el gappo

I bet it's his


----------



## Kriztoffer

HAHAHAHA, NO







GO AWAY BAD IMAGE IN MY HEAD
















Only gf


----------



## el gappo

This fine lady?









Anyway imma quit trolling and go take notes on this motherboard *sigh*


----------



## PizzaMan

ROFLMAO!!

That's some scary stuff you got there Gappo.

Have you guys seen this video yet? She a sexy V'modder.


----------



## Kriztoffer

roflmao


----------



## CL3P20

good thing I gave up this 'badge'







...*looks the other way* ..lol.. @ 'sexy modder'


----------



## Hey Zeus

Who's the best volt modder in the states? Would you want to play with a 5830 and see if you could mod it? If so PM me


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus*


Who's the best volt modder in the states? Would you want to play with a 5830 and see if you could mod it? If so PM me



CL3P20 is the best here. Hands down. Though, there are a few good V'modders here and growing. If you could, go ahead and take some pics and share them with us. I think any of us would like to know what we are getting into before committing to a mod.


----------



## Hey Zeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


CL3P20 is the best here. Hands down. Though, there are a few good V'modders here and growing. If you could, go ahead and take some pics and share them with us. I think any of us would like to know what we are getting into before committing to a mod.












I was asking because if someone thinks they could pull it off i'll personally mail you the card so you could play with it. Im no modder which is why i'd love someone with expertise doing it for me. What i'm essentially looking for is some more Vcore out of my 5830's and would personally love 1.1Ghz+ core speeds on water. Can that be done or am i asking too much?

If it can be done i would see no issue with reimbursing you for your time and effort.


----------



## PizzaMan

So long as it doesn't use the VT1165 chip, then yes. Are you able to tune voltage with MSI afterburn?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Zeus* 









I was asking because if someone thinks they could pull it off i'll personally mail you the card so you could play with it. Im no modder which is why i'd love someone with expertise doing it for me. What i'm essentially looking for is some more Vcore out of my 5830's and would personally love 1.1Ghz+ core speeds on water. Can that be done or am i asking too much?

If it can be done i would see no issue with reimbursing you for your time and effort.









I canz mod







:

*GPUv is softmoddable and is the same hardmod as 5870...unsure of its core capabilities..but I doubt 1.1ghz is workable with anything on the + side of '0' . Shaders would be much too fast at those speeds most likely to even run with 30c load temps... maybe Im wrong or your lucky...or both


----------



## Patch

Guys feel up to a challenge?


----------



## Patch

Good place to post this info since you guys are the most likely to benefit from it.









Hipro Maximizer $21.75 USD.

I just picked one up to make another go with the OVP mod on the Commando. I soldered directly to the 3.3v pin before and I suspect the power's too dirty for for that purpose.


----------



## Patch

Anyone see any reason why I can't piggyback these 4v OS-CONs on those tantalum SMR's?










I just realized that those SMR's are rated 2V 150. That, along with the usual OVP, may be the reason I could never get stability over 1.85v on this Commando. Since my max clocks were always at about 1.83v and it never did as well at higher voltage, I'm hoping some extra caps will help some.

I should torch my other (dead) Commando and rob those inductors for some piggy back action too.

I don't really see any input caps to add to, aside from some tiny 25v ones near the CPU power plug. Wonder if it would help to add some 16v OS-CON's to those.

These purple OS-CON's are perfect for freezing. TiN found them to maintain 80% Capacitance even when immersed directly into LN2 - continuously.


----------



## CL3P20

Looks good man.. and yeah.. 2v caps might be a good reason you couldnt get stability on high vcore. Sounds like you got a good plan worked out now.


----------



## PizzaMan

Ok guys, my modded 24v PSU needs a fan controller. I have a fan that needs the full 24v and others I want to trim down a bit. So I need a fan controller that can handle 24v. The other day I plugged a controller in that is made for 12v and now the controller doesn't trim anything down not even a 12v connection. It had a 1K timmer on it. So I tried putting a 20K trimmer on it but that didn't work either. Added a 200K resistor and still a no go. Fan just runs 100%.

Here's a pic of the PCB I'm working with. It's a Zerotherm fan controller.


----------



## PizzaMan

Bump for the Squad!!! What's wrong guys? Getting to warm outside to turn your irons on?

I'm getting excited waiting for Patch to post some pics of a modded lightning.


----------



## 1156

well im having issues, i have an untouched 8800gt G92 here begging for more voltage, however, my issue is, the card isnt very useful, because hardly anyone has 256mb versions, so i dont get many points on hwbot no matter how well i do with it, and it does crap in games cos of the ram anyway :-(

i might sell it and get a 512mb version and mod the **** out of it :-D

and dontr wanna mod the 256mb one cos it will be worth nothing secondhand when its modded


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
well im having issues, i have an untouched 8800gt G92 here begging for more voltage, however, my issue is, the card isnt very useful, because hardly anyone has 256mb versions, so i dont get many points on hwbot no matter how well i do with it, and it does crap in games cos of the ram anyway :-(

i might sell it and get a 512mb version and mod the **** out of it :-D

and dontr wanna mod the 256mb one cos it will be worth nothing secondhand when its modded

The 256MB card would fine for a folder. You could put it up for sell and offer a V'mod for $10 or something.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Bump for the Squad!!! What's wrong guys? Getting to warm outside to turn your irons on?

I'm getting excited waiting for Patch to post some pics of a modded lightning.










Ive had my interests aimed towards restoring my 92 Deville that is super clean. Ive had my iron on it doing some rewiring because the previous owner had screwed it up. Some kind of animal chewed through the wires and he did some ghetto rigging that wasnt well executed. The wiring is squared away now and she runs exceptionally well.


----------



## CL3P20

the Lac'Ville ..'eh .. nice ride


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


the Lac'Ville ..'eh .. nice ride










Thanks CL, yeah she's pretty nice. Ive dropped a few bucks in her but its worth every penny. Now if only I could figure out how to voltmod her


----------



## Voltage_Drop

1st place for 3DMark03 with my 4870







My first gold cup for team OCN

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...70_88076_marks


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


1st place for 3DMark03 with my 4870







My first gold cup for team OCN

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...70_88076_marks


grats! nice score


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thanks man, but it looks as if it was a bug run







, oh well


----------



## PizzaMan

Vdrop, you know there are other 3D benchies besides 3D03 , right?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Yeah I know, I just cant get 06 to run for some reason and when I try to download Vantage it always times out and aborts the download









Im just going to order them so I can have a disk and not have to worry about if my download is going to make it this time. I had Vantage downloaded already but I cant find it anywhere, probably deleted it on accident


----------



## mth91

Don't know if this still counts because it was a while back, but i've volt modded 3 cards in the past, a Palit 8800GT, a 4850, and a 7800GS AGP. The only one I had to do any soldering on was the 8800GT. The other two were pencil mods. I got the 4850 to 780 core and stock on the memory on air. The 7800 GS I got to 673 and 800 core/mem. I fried the 8800GT









I honestly do not remember what the voltage changes were, but I know what the clock results were.


----------



## PizzaMan

No 5770 CF V,mod?


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Yeah I know, I just cant get 06 to run for some reason and when I try to download Vantage it always times out and aborts the download









Im just going to order them so I can have a disk and not have to worry about if my download is going to make it this time. I had Vantage downloaded already but I cant find it anywhere, probably deleted it on accident









For 06 you have to make sure you have microsoft.net framework 2.0 or some such. Whenever I strip an OS, 3D06 won't work and it takes a while for me to remember to install that.....


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Ahhh, thank you Patch! I'll give it a shot and let you know how it goes


----------



## NoGuru

The UPS guy just dropped of these for me.


----------



## PizzaMan

Time to get juiced.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Time to get juiced.


After Monday I will get started.


----------



## CL3P20

speaking of 'juiced'... new DICE runs on 1x of my GS's









*1067mhz core / 2268mhz shaders / 1125 & 1135mhz mem*
GPUv @ 1.37v idle.. 1.43v load, vMEM- stock at 1.91v

new personal best with this GPU for 3D 06..









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...mb_16640_marks

and new '01 score as well.. still improving. Gonna blast mem for all its worth next round

















http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...mb_86734_marks


----------



## PizzaMan

Nice work.







Did you revive the Milf or did you get another one?


----------



## CL3P20

its revived... found small SMR that had the wiggles. Locked it back down with some solder..appears to be back in business









*I think this T2RS will be looking for a home now.. I am convinced this is a bunk 1x any how... there is no 500+ FSB in this particular mobo.

**got something I started fiddling with today... give you a hint..







its got 5x PCI-E plugs on it..and a mess of wires..?! but its not form sham


----------



## CL3P20

..


----------



## Voltage_Drop

What is that CL, a distribution block for PCIE?

Also that is a nice run CL, major props! DICE on your VGA, NB, and CPU, that is badAS5!! I so want to get some dice pots for my CPU and cards. What kind of POT do you have for your card?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
What is that CL, a distribution block for PCIE?

Also that is a nice run CL, major props! DICE on your VGA, NB, and CPU, that is badAS5!! I so want to get some dice pots for my CPU and cards. What kind of POT do you have for your card?

tnx.. I benched my 3870 on stock vcore last night for some good boints..~30-40 total


























..btw- I bought Patch's last tek4-slim off him.. thats whats in the pics







Loving it.. though this 3x pots- no thermo is starting to get on my nerves a bit. The 3870's temp sensor is stuck at 19c once it goes -0... just benching with the pot full for good measure


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 














..

Looks nice but we need a larger PCB with enough room for a line up of caps and inductors.

Once summer gets here maybe the Spuad can start putting something together.


----------



## CL3P20

@ pizza- I can put the inductors and caps on the bottom side for now... working on getting a larger PCB going.. this will help out a bit though at the moment. My 3870 is going full mods and this will be getting installed as well..


----------



## PizzaMan

oops, wrong thread


----------



## CL3P20

I was bored...so heres more









Front side PCB Diamond 3870...added 4x output caps and 1x input









peek at the backside... added 8x output caps and 2x input caps..as well as GPUv mod









*oh..and 2nd pci-e

...its in the saddle and ready to rock, Im taking my youngest to lunch...then...we DICE.










Total- 15x caps, 1x PCI-E plug and GPUv mod... 2.5hrs


----------



## PizzaMan

Do all the +'s and -'s patch up on the 6pin with it reversed like that?

Love the caps


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Do all the +'s and -'s patch up on the 6pin with it reversed like that?

Love the caps










 Yes they dooz! Ground is all the top/back row..power is the bottom/front row







.. took GPUv up for a qwk spin around 1.6v.. this cards gonna need LN to go much faster than 1020mhz though.. its scaling well with tiny amounts of voltage and lots of cold. On the plus side... GPUv moves .001v from idle to load









GPUv @ :

stock = up to 966mhz core with -64c
1.40v = up to 1012mhz core with -62c
1.48v = up to 1025mhz core with -61c


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


tnx.. I benched my 3870 on stock vcore last night for some good boints..~30-40 total


























..btw- I bought Patch's last tek4-slim off him.. thats whats in the pics







Loving it.. though this 3x pots- no thermo is starting to get on my nerves a bit. The 3870's temp sensor is stuck at 19c once it goes -0... just benching with the pot full for good measure










Man it is spreading hard, would a thermo or whatever keep it from doing that? Does anything ever short out because of it?


----------



## CL3P20

Well, what you cant see from the pic, is the whole PCB is covered in vaseline for some qwk insulation







... and thats basically what heppens benching -60c when your ambients are ~84F







...what I meant was, I need to get a digital thermometer to watch my GPU temps for real! I am just going off of what GPU-z shows...which is 19c for this GPU's with the stuck temp sensor







... I know its colder than -60c for certain though.. My 8800's run hotter than this 3870, and never reach -60c on load..


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thanks for the info! You can tell Ive never ran DICE before. You teach me something almost everytime I read one of your posts


----------



## tha d0ctor

Wow voltage_drop is busting out the DICE, patch and cl3p20 are holding it down as ususal and I have a hell of a lot of catching up to do.

I just graduated from basic and I begin Airborne Jump School on Monday so I'll have a hell of a lot more free time and the ability to finally use my laptop so I'll be getting around to updating the vMod squad roster ASAP. If you have something you want updated please PM me, otherwise I'm going to go back over the last 4 months and posts and see what needs to be done.

Although I'm still set to be far from home for another few months (I was offered a Ranger contract that I accepted) I'm still going to do my best to stay up on the vMod scene.

I absolutely can't wait to get my hands on a nice new GTX *drools* and get her all soldered and frosty; I'm sure my hwbot rankings have dropped since my hiatus...

VIVA LA VMOD... its great to be back (well kind of...)


----------



## PizzaMan

The D0c is back...kinda, but that's OK. RL comes first. Or well, it should


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*









The D0c is back...kinda, but that's OK. *RL comes first. Or well, it should *










Amen to that, RL should come first but all I want to do right now is spend, solder tweak and bench. AWOL and a federal warrant doesn't sound as fun a volt modding though









thanks! I'm glad to be back, hopefully I can still provide some input despite being so far removed from my baby


----------



## Patch

Welcome back and gratz on the Ranger contract. Good stuff going on....

Nothing too crazy here lately. Just vcore and minor cap job on a GTX 275 for my 3D01 excursions. Trying to learn that bench. Really needs a Rampage Extreme/E8600 combo to make that fly but I don't really want to fork out cash for 2 generation old hardware just for one benchmark.......

Dryadsoul's old 4850 just arrived today so that will be going under the iron soon....


----------



## CL3P20

Welcome back Doc! We missed ya. Hope your not having too much fun jumping out of perfectly good airplanes







..







Always wanted to make that leap, but after climbing for a living.. taking the "easy way down" just isnt in my nature.









Good luck on your Ranger program! You should be hollerin at the jet mechanics if there are any at your station.... they got oodles of LN and LH ...


----------



## PizzaMan

Got a PNY GTX 260 and a MCW80 ordered. Just realized the VID info for reference 260's is missing from the essentials thread. I'll be taking care of that.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Is it the 216? Either way you'll be extremely happy with it, especially after you mod it


----------



## PizzaMan

216 yes


----------



## tha d0ctor

that has potential written all over it, I hope you enjoy her and treat her well


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


that has potential written all over it, I hope you enjoy her and treat her well


Heh, I'll prbly treat her like the whipping boy. It'll be a week or so before I get started. Got project I'm about to start here in the V'mod section. Going to do a complete walk through on the modding of NoGuru's 96GT. Plan to make it informative for new modders.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Going to do a complete walk through on the modding of NoGuru's 96GT. Plan to make it informative for new modders.



Looking forward to that. I just bought a dead one to see if I can resurrect it.

I'm starting to look at dead hardware not as dead, but as just crippled or misunderstood......


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Looking forward to that. I just bought a dead one to see if I can resurrect it.

I'm starting to look at dead hardware not as dead, but as just crippled or misunderstood......

Yeah, they just need a little physical therapy with a soldering iron and they'll be good as new. Good for you Patch! Post your results, success or fail it is a good learning experience. Plus it helps to keep them out of a landfill


----------



## CL3P20

Newest for 5770.... 1124mhz core, 1.372v real: water









pushing farther...this is GPUv limit in software 1.5.1..scale adjustable to 1.6v but will not apply past 1.35v [= 1.372v real]. More is possible on current water..load temp touched 52c for a sec with 26min run







Judging by temp scale so far, I would guess that ~1140mhz is going to be my limit on water even after hardmod [or successful GPUv through AFE..]. Strong core, though..wish i had another to give my kids







[this 1x is theirs...lmao].


----------



## PizzaMan

After a recent inspection of the ICs on NoGuru's GT, I think the vGPU controller may be toast. I have another zotac card to finish the story with, but I'm thinking a dead voltage controller may be a good canidate for starting the OCN external voltage PCB layout. I'm trying to wrap the total idea around in my head. I need a better understanding of Mosfets and how they change voltage output and we need to find a voltage controlling IC that we can control on the external PCB. Anybody else put any thought into this yet?


----------



## CL3P20

I have some mem control IC's.. I think 1.8v is a good starting point for final rectified voltage







Heres a look at some of what I got...this is 'where' I go to when I need stuff for "GPU crack".


































I'll see if I can read some of these IC#'s... looks like 4-5, 8x leg vMEM controllers outta the group.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice arsenal of components you got there!


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, post up some IC #'s when you can.

Does the board need fets or can we just use caps and inductors?


----------



## CL3P20

Tnx vDrop







...counted another 38x caps, currently installed on my 3x bench GPU's..and 6x more inductors.. I need more GPU's to get rid of some of this stuff









depends on what we need want to accomplish... If your looking for adjustable voltage or actual core voltage, then yes...fets will be needed to rectify the voltage..and a controller to run them [fets are just slaves..they need to be told how to operate right].

what would be easier to build..would be a 12v booster..basically just additional PCI-e plugs to bring 12v, with inductors and caps to filter and stabilize the 12v input to the GPU..

^^I am unsure of the benefits of this though..no doubt it will help, but I feel 12v is more for 'top-end' speed..and would not be beneficial until the circuit becomes strained from high current...

you dig??


----------



## PizzaMan

Got any uP6203's?


----------



## PizzaMan

Learned an important lesson tonight while performing an OCP mod:

*Higher Oscillator Frequency = Higher Temps (every at low operating frequencies)*

My OCP resistance was set at 300K. I lowered it to 40K, thinking that it only allowed the freq to to reach 1200Hz. Well, booted up the card and within a minute of Windows being loaded, the card's sinks over the mosfets and inductors were burning to the touch and the card was radiating heat off of it pretty bad. Then the screen bugged and turned orange. Core and PCB temps never went up in GPUz though? Lowered the OCP to 120KOhms and everything is running smoothly and I can finally OC the card. Card is just warm now.


----------



## PizzaMan

I keep seeing more of these pics popping up in the internetz and they get me all hot and horny.


----------



## FtW 420

That does look cool. Trying to find out more about it but google translation isn't being very helpful on that site.


----------



## PizzaMan

EDITTED

shhhh


----------



## el gappo

Posted it here a while ago http://benchtec.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=6323
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=635
Think he still has it








Was looking good when it was live benched... until it died lol.

Would it be that hard to make one? Obviously not evbot compatible.


----------



## PizzaMan

I'm work'n on getting us one or two


----------



## PizzaMan

think I just bricked my 260









Played with the 3D clocks. Set them to the same as 'extra' level. Figured I could just do that instead of using RivaTuner. Soon as the drivers loaded the screen artifacted completely orange. Move the card to the second slot and booting from the 9600GT. Now the GTX doesn't get reconized. Not even in NVflash.







Can't seem to wash this touch-of-death off my hands. Tired of messing with it today. I'll play with it some more. Soon as I can get it to show in NVflash I'll be OK.


----------



## PizzaMan

GPU competition in two weeks. Hope the squad has a good turn out.









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post9622374


----------



## CL3P20

Im gonna paste pics of random site Admin's on my GPU as i torture it to its inevitable death..all the while taunting it by asking it if it got my PM's about the prizes for the benchmarking comp...









@ Pizza- the Dim Mak is a phase..it will pass, but it will take you 'pushing through it'. *hai


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Im gonna paste pics of random site Admin's on my GPU as i torture it to its inevitable death..all the while taunting it by asking it if it got my PM's about the prizes for the benchmarking comp...









@ Pizza- the Dim Mak is a phase..it will pass, but it will take you 'pushing through it'. *hai











blah, now my t2rs+ is acting up. Looks like my 10 pages of notes are crap. I'm back at testing 400FSB.









This case is troublesome and I have no time to 'clean up' my office an get a managable bench station setup. It's going to be a crazy summer....new pizza store being built, water parks, vegas trip.....might be fall before I'm back and ready to bench again.

#1 on my list is getting 5Ghz benchable again for this 5450 comp.


----------



## CL3P20

Im hoping the best for you.

*i gave my T2RS away..thats how disgusted I was with it.


----------



## PizzaMan

Everyone should go ahead and DL this zip folder. 104 datasheets.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'm back in action so if there are any people over the past few months that wanted to join the squad but have been able to, now is the time!!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Revived my bad BIOS 260 the other day. Started tuning again today. Having a wierd protection issue. Card uses the 275 ref PCB with ADP4100. I've done OCP and FB mod to it. Though, when I increase the voltage to 1.33v during load the card shuts off the memory controller. I have the memory on a switch and running on stock voltage/clocks. I've read the datasheet, but can't figure out why it would shut the memory down.









Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## CL3P20

Input Bias Current RIREF = 121 k IFB [14.2/16/17.7] min/avr/max = pin12

Output Voltage RT = 500 k to GND VRT [1.93/2.03/2.13] min/avr/max = pin13

..might take some additional mods, to cope with current limit..? Sounds weird though...you positive FB is correct?


----------



## PizzaMan

Already did the RT mod. Stock was 300K, I have it tuned to 100K so far. When I first did the mod I went to 40K and the card started generating heat like a toaster oven.

I look into the RIREF when I get back home tonight.


----------



## CL3P20

maybe you are experiencing OVP.. and current is just fine.. Im really not sure, and from the datasheet I can tell nothing useful to issue at hand.

*my only thought was that input capacitance is limited with GPUv set that high..somehow causing insufficient current supply to vMEM circuit, triggering under voltage/under current... seems odd that it would shutdown IMC to. Maybe you are adjusting PLLv and not GPUv...


----------



## PizzaMan

Mod point is connected to FB. It's even visibly traceable.

I didn't put any input caps on the card...maybe I should.

Then there's the alternate mod point posted in the essentials thread for the 275. I looked at the mod point, but was unable to trace directly to any pin.

Going to play with BIOS voltages tonight and see if that gets me anywhere.


----------



## Aleslammer

I've got a closet full of cards taking a beating in the single card category in dire need of a solder iron, first step down.

First mod:









Image of the voltage on the run, max'd at 1.51, AM3:









Work bench aftermath:









Aleslammer - MSI HD5450 (512) - *.* points AM3 | 1210/950 @ 1.51/1.61

I'd put points up but they won't mean much after the 5450 comp. Pencil mod on the ram, nothing to gain.

FtW nice runs all







, I kept a AM3 back but no where close to yours.


----------



## CL3P20

Revised cap placement on GTX480.. as well added Tantalum cap @ backside of core..should be easier to insulate and withstand the temps better [good to -80c].


----------



## PizzaMan

I was just eyeballing some Tantalum caps on ebay yesterday.

Played with BIOS voltages. It did raise stock voltage .04v, but still tripping something ~1.33v. I got it up to 1.4v for just a sec and it tripped both the GPU and MEM controllers. So I think it is ADP4100(GPU IC) related. I think the GPU IC is hickuping a protection trip and coming back online, while the MEM ic trips and stays tripped until restart. Just my theory.

The ref 96GT used an ADP controller and they required a VID mod. I'm thinking this may be my next modding along with 16v caps.

opening PDF again.....

EDIT:

The IC is made to run up to 1.5v. Going to have to work the VID/resistor layout.


----------



## FtW 420

Aleslammer, try getting that card cooler. I was turning off the rigs & letting the AC cool the room as much as possible before benching to get those 1.3Ghz runs.


----------



## Aleslammer

Had my AC on about 18c in the room, but was stacking runs. My daughter has a portable room AC unit she used when their central unit went south, got three days home this weekend so might try ducting it, floor fan, strait at the card and see what happens.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*


Had my AC on about 18c in the room, but was stacking runs. My daughter has a portable room AC unit she used when their central unit went south, got three days home this weekend so might try ducting it, floor fan, strait at the card and see what happens.


read quote in my sig


----------



## CL3P20




----------



## PizzaMan

Ok, did a good bit of probing yesterday. Here's what I've got so far. Couldn't find VID pins 5 and 7's desination if they even have one. Not to much of a concern, I can modz w/o them. Though, while the card is removed, I'd like to take a closer look at other potentual OCP triggers. I'm having a hard time understanding the section in ADP4100 about the "Current−Limit, Short−Circuit and Latchoff Protection". Just can't get my head wrapped around what it is trying to tell me.

Attached is my work thus far.


----------



## CL3P20

update for me in the OP..old submissions, just never bothered to put them here for the OP









3870 with too many mods
90.1k-'01: 10.3boints

48k-'03: 9.8boints

14k-'06: 9.5boints

6k-Vantage: 1.2boints

Total thus far = 30.8 boints


----------



## PizzaMan

Screenshots say "stock vGPU"


----------



## CL3P20

yes.. heres how it goes:

their is BIOS lock on 3870's for core speed..so I flashed BIOS to clock +1ghz..then GPUv mod..after qwk pencil test. On air..the GPU needed voltage ..but core would lock up much past 960-980mhz no matter the test/voltage..

...frozen, I needed no additional voltage, and ran the highest speeds I have hit yet with voltage at stock..

....I hate the card..and am putting more capacitors on it still... I am either going to run 3D on it at +1ghz... or I will chop it up and use its voltage circuits for something..


----------



## PizzaMan

Don't 'chop it'. Try leaving it 'funtional', just not plugged into mobo. I've never tried, does a GPU turn on wihen only PCIe is connected?


----------



## CL3P20

it gets power signal from the first couple of fingers..closest to the VGA connections... and yeah..thinking of keeping this one if I do kill the core or mem...hopefully the power circuits dont go


----------



## PizzaMan

Just don't burn up the IC. I'm thinking of putting a hintsink on my 5450's IC after you burnt yours. I do have to admit, with the way this things keeps scaling with more voltage, it's hard to stop. Had to pull myself away at 1.45v last night.


----------



## PizzaMan

Volterra RivaTuner editting? I just found this and figured I'd post it. I'd give it a try but my 260 doesn't have Volterra.

Link to orginal source: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&postcount=103

Guide with broken pics made from source info: http://www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=4427


----------



## Kriztoffer

Anyone got any information about this card: Geforce 7300 LE?

I got one here laying around, I'd like to mod it and get some WRs on the bot with it.

COMMING


----------



## PizzaMan

Can you label some of those ICs?


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Can you label some of those ICs?

I'm changing the post now. I tried, but those IC's are so small....and I don't have a loop around. See if I'm way off, or something seems familiar.


----------



## PizzaMan

I don't recognize any of those ICs


----------



## mAlkAv!An

It's ISL6549









Those two will do the job for vGPU and vMEM mods. Check the traces from Pin 4, perhaps we can get a more close up pic of both areas.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
It's ISL6549









Those two will do the job for vGPU and vMEM mods. Check the traces from Pin 4, perhaps we can get a more close up pic of both areas.


Which one's are the ISL ICs? I don't see them.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Those 65 49 on the back. There's a second pic attached


----------



## Kriztoffer

Closeup pictures comming.

High res pics


----------



## PizzaMan

^^Yes, the two on the back. Pin 4 is FB. Forth pin from the notch.

Give it hell


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Guess those are the possible mod points.

Kriztoffer, what are the values(V/ÂµF) of these two black elcaps above the passive cooler?


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
Guess those are the possible mod points.

Kriztoffer, what are the values(V/ÂµF) of these two black elcaps above the passive cooler?

When you say elcaps, do you mean the capacitor above the passive heatsink?

Caps with blue halfmoon are 330UF and 16v.

Thanks for the lineup on the pictures!!









Any clue what VR's I could use? the small resistors are named something like MLCC capacitors? I'll use those for voltage read, right? Since I will probably add a adjustable volt regulator on the ISL6549 IC.

I can solder pretty decent, but I can't just point out volt mods myself. I know I can search on information about the IC's on the card, but still I'm a bit too green


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
When you say elcaps, do you mean the capacitor above the passive heatsink?

Caps with blue halfmoon are 330UF and 16v.

Thanks for the lineup on the pictures!!









Any clue what VR's I could use? the small resistors are named something like MLCC capacitors? I'll use those for voltage read, right? Since I will probably add a adjustable volt regulator on the ISL6549 IC.

I can solder pretty decent, but I can't just point out volt mods myself. I know I can search on information about the IC's on the card, but still I'm a bit too green









The two pics in mAlk's post above, Measure the resistance between the red pin and ground. I typically use the DVI/VGA bracket as ground. Also, confirm with a continuity tests that the other marked points are also connected to FB(the marked pin). Take that Ohm value and multiply it by 20, that's the approximate size VR you'll want.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer* 
Caps with blue halfmoon are 330UF and 16v.

Yeah that's what I can sse on the pic, as the writing is on top of the caps









I was talking about those two black electrolytic capacitors. They have their writings on the side:


----------



## Kriztoffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
Yeah that's what I can sse on the pic, as the writing is on top of the caps









I was talking about those two black electrolytic capacitors. They have their writings on the side:



- Left Cap on the picture (golden stripe, black body): 6.3v 1500UF
- Right Cap on the picture (Blue stripe, black body): 6.3v 1000UF


----------



## FtW 420

I'm sticking to computer volt mods from now on. 
I just accidentally volt modded myself with 100 amps of 220V, burned all the hair off my hand & my stomach is killing me.
My partner was supposed to turn off the power at the panel, instead he flipped off the breaker for the lights. For future reference, DO NOT TRUST OTHER WORKERS when playing with high voltage, I'm lucky I just brushed against it.

Feels good to be alive right now though...


----------



## PizzaMan

Woa man. Glad you're still here. I'm not big on working with high voltage either. Glad you weren't holding it. You would have never let go. I know the feeling of every muscle in your body clinching at the same time feels like. Never had my hair brunt off though. You might consider seeing a doctor. Not sure what they can do, but might not be a good idea.


----------



## redhat_ownage

i hate working with anything higher than 24v...
glade your still kicking


----------



## FtW 420

I got lucky. Good thing I was on empty or I probably would have had to change my pants.
Bit of a stomach ache and my hand is still kinda numb, but don't think there's any real damage.


----------



## el gappo

But the important thing is, are you running any faster?









Lucky man


----------



## PizzaMan

Think he needs better cooling before he burns up his core.


----------



## CL3P20

Bites like that are no fun at all.. and anything over 110v is pretty painful indeed. You may have pulled some of your ab muscles..too. Happened to me before..yanked a muscle right off the rib -> = fun







It still bothers me.

*I used to train install techs on 24v battery stacks..and DC plants.. You could have died laughing at the looks on their faces when I would go into the power plants and grab the + in one hand and the - in the other.







.. I'd be like "Relax..its DC you panzies..". Had a few people dive out doors a few times thinking I was gonna go up in a ball of flame. Your body resists DC so it wont harm you unless you ground externally..and at ~600A, 24v.. it would have probably just blown my arm/s off.









Just glad we didnt loose a spot on our B class roster FtW







..no seriously, glad ur ok man.


----------



## PizzaMan

Ohhhhh, so CL is the car battery type...


----------



## CL3P20

.. dc, uhmmhmm yessah. +24v and -48v up to 1000A


----------



## Ionimplant

It is current that kills and it is a surprisingly small amount: 100 to 200 mA.

So, with such a small amount of killing current, why are we not all dead? There are many amps flowing in our mobo and we are still alive?

Think of your body as a resistor. Depending on many factors, your body resistance (in a path through your heart) is probably thousands of ohms. Lets say that from your hand to your feet (grounded) you are 1000 ohms. You need 100 volts across (hand to feet) to get 100 mA current flow--enough to cause your heart to go into fibrillation.

I do not know if the body's impedance is different at 60 Hz AC versus DC but it is reasonable to assume that it could be. Also, when we talk about 120 VAC, the number represents an RMS value. The peak value is much greater. So, in fact, a 100 volt DC source is less dangerous than a 100 volt AC source.

Even so, respect anything 100 volts or higher (AC or DC).

When I was in high school (many years ago), I took an elective: Basic Electricity. When the teacher was out, we used to do really stupid things. One was to have a contest to see how high a voltage we could dial up on the variac (variable transformer) while holding the leads with two hands (nice current path right through the heart!!). I do not recall anyone making it above 80 volts. This was stupid behavior--do not replicate this stupidity!!

Finally, what about really high voltages? I went on to study vocational tv repair in high school. The CRT needs a lot of voltage to get the electrons to take the trip from the electron gun to the phosphor. Roughly 10,000 to 30,000 volts. I got crosswise with the HV output in a few TVs. Each time, I just got knocked to the floor. What I think happens is that the instant your muscles take the current surge, they react and if you are lucky, you throw yourself away from the source. If, you are not lucky, you can actually clutch the offending source with no hope of releasing your grasp.

Be careful...always.


----------



## Killam0n

I have a question.. I have a 4870 and did a bios mod, it allowed me to set higher voltages, but i dont know that they actually did anything?? maybe?? but i heard the 6*** series AMD cards will be able to soft volt mod successfully


----------



## captain864

Would I need or require a PENCIL VOLT MOD for my XFX ATI RADEON 4890 HD -ZSFR VIDEO CARD????
[email protected]

If so please do offer any assistance / directives with pictures to do so.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captain864;11951596*
> Would I need or require a PENCIL VOLT MOD for my XFX ATI RADEON 4890 HD -ZSFR VIDEO CARD????
> [email protected]
> 
> If so please do offer any assistance / directives with pictures to do so.


Got some pictures of your card?


----------



## Liighthead

:/ wonder how ima go on my 9400 lol

hopfully well.. shuld be getting supplys 2morro.. but wont be over to push it till can get a heatsink n ram sinks xD their already hot!!! ( +100mhz on mem :/ )

wow bump 4 old thread :/ woopies


----------



## Nipples

Man, thats some pretty awesome stuff going on. I want to start volt modding but my current video card has a few issues so not the ideal project









Good luck on your projects.


----------



## pal

Did anyone tryied to mod the hd6870 Gigabyte GV-R687OC-1GD


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pal;14628227*
> Did anyone tryied to mod the hd6870 Gigabyte GV-R687OC-1GD




































vmem mod









source


----------



## PizzaMan

^^^like a boss

Malk seems to be missing in the essentials thread.... Anyone chat with him on any other sites lately?


----------



## pal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;14628939*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vmem mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


Thanks! I am wonder why MSI afterburner do not alow V increase.


----------



## CL3P20

the bios would be to blame..as the IC is control-able with software.

*should be able to flash the firmware on teh CHil IC too, to get rid of 'cold-slow' and OCP too


----------



## pal

nope. It have totaly different v controler named ADP4100.



http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/ADP4100-D.PDF


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pal;14654633*
> nope. It have totaly different v controler named ADP4100.
> http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/ADP4100-D.PDF












View attachment 225242


FB = pin#18 from your pic->resistor c5078 ..directly under the '5'








RT switching Frequency = pin#13
OCP = pin#9

there are separate pins for VRHOT and TTSense that control thermal monitoring/throttling.. those may need modding if you are freezing the GPU and running into 'coldslow' issues you cannot overcome by editing the BIOS.


----------



## pal

Thanks.
So, FB -pin#18 to ground is for vgpu
What is RT-pin#13? Is there a need to do something with this.
I belive I will not need OCP, this v controler goes till 1.6V. Far enough think.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pal*


Thanks.
So, FB -pin#18 to ground is for vgpu
What is RT-pin#13? Is there a need to do something with this.
I belive I will not need OCP, this v controler goes till 1.6V. Far enough think.


Sadly, the ADP4100 isn't that simple. To get much above 1.2v, you'll need to work out a VID mod.


----------



## CL3P20

the VID mod points are directly below the markings : r5286 & r5249 in your pic.. its a row of empty pads. Start at the 4rth pin in from teh left [in your pic]..that is VID0. Looks like 3x of the contact points are on the backside of the PCB [there are 7x VID pads total.. 4x on the front and 3x on the back. Use the PDF to find the order of how to short them together for different VID combinations.

ie- shorting pins 0, 4 & 5 = ~1.3v GPU

*RT Switching freq may be helpful once you start pushing higher VID to the core..and faster core freq.


----------



## wumpus

pro tip on ADP4100:

do not use RT mod and try to push 1.45v because a mosfet WILL explode! I know from experience.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;14665300*
> pro tip on ADP4100:
> 
> do not use RT mod and try to push 1.45v because a mosfet WILL explode! I know from experience.


Werd.. mine died silently after RT mod.


----------



## CL3P20

what kind of switching freq were you using?







..I usually just half the stock the value, which will double switching freq. Much more than that though, and yeah you risk blowing fets for sure.

-switching freq is used to 'tune' your power output..but as response increases, amperage supply decreases. <-This is why it is important not use a high freq. in combination with high current demands.. power phases will go 'ka-put'.


----------



## pal

thanks for advices, guys. Will think about it.


----------



## pal

One more question. What about new bios or modifing this one, expecialy gpu registers I saw in RBE.
Will this work, if for example I change on 0x46 from now 1.175v to anything higher?


----------



## Rasparthe

Sorry moved this to a thread in the proper place instead of cluttering up this one.

3850 AGP


----------



## Jormapaappa

Duron 1,6Ghz @ 2,24Ghz. I unlocked multi and mobile mode. Ran with stock Xp cooler and mobo without pci/agp-lock









http://hwbot.org/submission/2250868_jormapaappa1235_superpi_duron_1.6ghz_54sec_359ms/

http://aijaa.com/006619983815


----------



## 4thKor

I hope I'm in the right place..... I just purchased a Gigabyte GA-X48T-DQ6. It is my understanding that v-droop on this board is pretty severe. Is there a volt mod for it? I've searched and googled and this is ALL I come up with!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> I hope I'm in the right place..... I just purchased a Gigabyte GA-X48T-DQ6. It is my understanding that v-droop on this board is pretty severe. Is there a volt mod for it? I've searched and googled and this is ALL I come up with!


You've come to the right place. Can you take some pics of the board around the CPU socket area for us please?

Do you have a digital multimeter?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> You've come to the right place. Can you take some pics of the board around the CPU socket area for us please?
> Do you have a digital multimeter?


Great! I was hoping I had. I haven't recieved the board yet, but as soon as I do I'll post some pics. I have a Lumix DMC-FZ8 that takes great photos. And I also have a digital voltmeter. Nothing fancy, but I think it'll work. I've never done this before, but it's my understanding it works well. I need to get the max out of the board I can! I'm in [email protected] Team Competition and would LOVE to set some records with my Q9550 or even my Q6600.


----------



## un-midas touch

Dang if I had known about this I would have made a point to post an HWbot score (for the job I did in my sig). But I figure pencil modding isn't really the type of work you guys are looking for. Plus at the end of the day I was basically putting a NoS tank on a moped anyway.


----------



## FtW 420

Modding for a higher score is still modding, whether with a soldering iron, a pencil, or sacrificing a virgin on the equinox. If it makes the hardware go faster than it did before, it counts.


----------



## un-midas touch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Modding for a higher score is still modding, whether with a soldering iron, a pencil, or sacrificing a virgin on the equinox. If it makes the hardware go faster than it did before, it counts.


Well that's good to know. If I ever have (hardware) access to a PC with Windows on it again, I'll make sure to post a HWbot score for it.

edit: where it appears I will totally PWN the first place entrant for that card


----------



## Dalianus

My last chance is to volt mod my ADP4100 chip on my 770 GTX gigabyte, anyone knows how to do it?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dalianus*
> 
> My last chance is to volt mod my ADP4100 chip on my 770 GTX gigabyte, anyone knows how to do it?


This pic is from a GTX275.


Now this FB mod is actually a no load feedback mod. You can get slight gains during load situations, but you can only expect to get .05-.1v, .1v is you're lucky. The OCP mod is merely a switching frequency mod. May help stabilize the IC, but not going to do a whole lot. True OCP modification would take a good bit of probing and mapping out the layout, as the OCP can be set a few different ways for this IC.

This most stable mod would be to preform a VID mod. Not quite as tedious as trying to determine the OCP layout, but would require some basic resistor mapping and a steady soldering hand, as the moving of tiny resistors will be required.

If you want to start mapping the VID area, start by mapping which resistors are connected to which pins.


----------



## CL3P20

GK110

780 DCII

resistor removed @ PGR100

pins installed for mod points on backside of PCB (along with ground pin)

pins installed for vmeasure on frontside of PCB

heatsink made for VRM phases

heatsink made for inductors

GPUv

MEMv

PLLv





Completed: GPUv, MEMv, PLLv





Good benching-


----------



## PizzaMan

Sexy.

What are you going to be using, clip on probes from your DMM?


----------



## CL3P20

thinkin about laying fixed resistors across the pins... for mod, I added these for vmeasure to the pins on the front side of the PCB


----------



## PizzaMan

Thought maybe you might be using something like this. Use them in lab all the time now.


----------



## CL3P20

Ahh..got some of them for testing, and use them for mobo mods, but this GPU is for L0ud.. and he doesnt mod, so Im putting in some efforts to make benching the card painless for him. He likes a pretty clean setup..trying to keep it extra tidy


----------



## PizzaMan

They look sleek.









Performing the mod is the icing on the cake. Gives you the opportunity for artistic expression.


----------



## SeeThruHead

This isn't related to volt mods but I thought this was probably the best place to ask. Anyone soldered their atx connector onto the back of their mobo, or know someone who has? Or maybe has any advice as so how hard/possible/dangers it might be? thanks


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> This isn't related to volt mods but I thought this was probably the best place to ask. Anyone soldered their atx connector onto the back of their mobo, or know someone who has? Or maybe has any advice as so how hard/possible/dangers it might be? thanks


The issue with this would be the pins wouldn't match on the reverse side of the board. I would suggest using an extension cable and solder the wires correctly on the back.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-Pin-ATX-Power-Extension-Cable-RoHS-Power-Supply-to-Motherboard-12-inch-/380875394179


----------



## felix

...or he could solder normally the connector and reverse the 2x 12-pin rows on one side of an ATX24pin extension cable using a pin remover... then the board should be used always and only with this extension cable


----------



## SeeThruHead

Yeah the cable would be modified to match the new pinout. That's not a problem. I was more concerned with the kind of heat I'd presumably have to pump into the board in order to de-solder it.


----------



## CL3P20

updated my above post on Asus 780ti DCII mods and R values


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

@CL3P20

Amazing Stuff !! Looks good !!!


----------



## Mikecdm

I saw those clip on probes the other day at frys and the thought crossed my mind, just didn't know how I'd integrate them. I just ended up solder cables and stuff.

For Vgpu, I attached a 3pin fan header to easily remove the vmod if necessary. I also had issues with a 2k vr the first time. It seemed to run out of range rather quick and upwards of 1.5v, it'd shoot up to 1.6v and more and was all over the place. Using a 1K made things more stable. My card looks terrible since it has cables from elmors evc tool along with the all the other stuff.


----------



## jjjc_93

Have some moar DCUII

I'm not a clean modder













My card seems decent so far, still working with it at the moment.


----------



## CL3P20

@jjc - volts dont care much for looks anyhow









*you do mod for locked 3d mem voltage too or no? I decided to hold off on that one for now until l0ud_ tests GPU for CB


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I saw those clip on probes the other day at frys and the thought crossed my mind, just didn't know how I'd integrate them. I just ended up solder cables and stuff.


Complete kit http://www.ebay.com/itm/251284484821?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## centvalny

Asus GTX 750 Ti oc Vmods



http://imgur.com/RkEcjov





http://imgur.com/tBbt9ha





http://imgur.com/DOUsd2P




http://imgur.com/ap907M0





http://imgur.com/DNixAqo




http://imgur.com/P8yZ6dc





http://imgur.com/mSHUZfl


----------



## CL3P20

getting ready for the Gskill comp eh?


----------



## CL3P20

*So... the 780Ti DCII mods are foogheyzee my ninja!*

1. What stock resistance value.. ? There is none.

2. Continuity to ground at mod point... ? Nope.

3. Actual GPUv mod? Nope.. only 3D offset mod.

**Lets face it - this IC is just a re-branded 'something-or-other'... this whole HotWire crap is a great way to make it hard to mod for experienced people, and a good way to keep circuit information proprietary. Guess its back to penciling resistors and PCB mapping resistances, for me ! There has GOT TO BE A BETTER WAY !!!!


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> **Lets face it - this IC is just a re-branded 'something-or-other'... this whole HotWire crap is a great way to make it hard to mod for experienced people, and a good way to keep circuit information proprietary. Guess its back to penciling resistors and PCB mapping resistances, for me ! There has GOT TO BE A BETTER WAY !!!!


http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...pb-chl8318.pdf
http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...pb-asp1212.pdf

I just stick to the guide and it works. I don't understand all this reverse engineering stuff.


----------



## CL3P20

@ mike - so you have performed :

Remove pgr100
Bridge hotwire pads
Gpuv mod
Remove xr192
Pllv
Memv

...or what combo of the above?

**It's difficult for someone with modding experience to solder and power-up a GPU that has no resistance or continuity at the mod points.... as that generally = lightning bolts from your PCB. I was joking with L0ud, saying I have over-thought this all.. and should just approach the GPU from a noobs prospective..just following the guide blindly. While Im sure things work this way just fine for folks.. im just not OK with soldering up a 600$ PCB when things dont make sense and you have no way of verifying simple things like set resistance.

Folks are sharing what ASUS is letting them.. thats well appreciated. Some of us need a bit more though.


----------



## Mikecdm

I've done all except removing resistor for memory. Not sure which number it is right now.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I've done all except removing resistor for memory. Not sure which number it is right now.


thanks for the reply.

I have performed the same on L0uds card with strange results.. all connections verified. Even tried just GPUv.. card will not respond to mods at this time. I need to try replacing the VR.. which I have confirmed works normally once disconnected from the card.....

have not had a PCB give me frustration like this in years, and Ive hunted my own mods on many occasions before

*@ mike - your links above arent working..? found a copy of the pdf though.. tnx for a shove in the right direction. I will post back with update mods after I poke around some more


----------



## Mikecdm

They're just data sheets for two controllers. It looks like the one on this card is identical to a chil8318. I connected elmors evc thing to the card too. I actually prefer using the VR. The evc seems to give issues around and above 1.5v and is only good for vgpu on this card. I wish that I could help, but you know more than I do. From what I was told, removing pgr100 and shorting the pads are both required in order for the vmod points to work. I tried to probe them but didn't get anything, just as happened to you. I ended up using a 1k vr for vgpu and it seems to be doing the job fine. I had used a 2k before, but it seems to have ran out of range and vcore would skyrocket and fluctuate a lot.

http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/pb-chl8318.pdf
http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/pb-asp1212.pdf

Here is a pic of my monstrosity. The vgpu vr is attached to the fan header, that way I can easily remove it and be back to stock. The vmem and don't need much tuning and ln2 voltage is still safe on air. The cables on the bottom are for the evc tool.


----------



## CL3P20

Thanks mike.. I will get my hands on it next week and redo all of the connections with new VR's... should 'flush out the demons'







Today was about other things though...

*R9 290x *

*Mods performed:*

*GPUv - 100 ohm VR*

*MEMv - 20k ohm VR*

*vDDCI - 500 ohm VR*

*Mem OCP - alternate location with 820 ohm fixed*

*.9v rail - 50k ohm VR*

*1.8v rail - **50k ohm VR*

*vmeasures for all*

*switches for easy disconnect*

*and still.... more mods coming..*





















Good Modding to you!


----------



## DizZz

You sir are a modding god









Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## centvalny

More on reference 290X by Shamino



http://imgur.com/tRBaTlj




http://imgur.com/WmFmljV





http://imgur.com/CsUgnST


----------



## CL3P20

Nice.. looks like another 2x mods for memory circuit.. probably for fixed voltage. The jumper to the oscillator, I am assuming brings core volts to it.. probably helps for CB, as those crystals freeze and you have bad times.. *Oh and 2nd 6pin brings more current to both mem and core input phases, the way its wired... maybe I'll throw that one on for George too..

I will make sure I measure/tone out those connections and see if I can shed some more info on what they do specifically.


----------



## ThijsH

Might as well add my voltmod here as well:
Rig:
p8h67-M PRO
i7 2600 Sandy
8gb ddr3 1337 Kingston Ram
Samsung 840 EVO

Voltmodded part: GFX Card XFX HD 6870 DD




I used a simple 100k potentiometer, maxed clocks at ~40k ohm. (I didn't actually measure voltages lol.)
Max stable clocks before voltmod:
915 GPU 1135 RAM
After:
915 GPU 1220-1240 RAM

I didnt add alot of extra cooling to this card except a few small alum vga heatsinks.


----------



## felix

^ Is that a twin fat speaker cable i see there ?


----------



## ThijsH

Nicely spotted haha, yup it is indeed speaker cabling I had left over


----------



## mllrkllr88

Can anyone offer help with the ASP0800 IC DATASHEET? Its the core controller for all the Asus P5Q series motherboards.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Can anyone offer help with the ASP0800 IC DATASHEET? Its the core controller for all the Asus P5Q series motherboards.




pin for vcore = 'FB' pin 16

pin for OCP = 'IMON' pin 10

**make sure your mod point for vcore has both continuity to the FB pin and ground.


----------



## PizzaMan

Some nice modding I see going on. It's making my hands shake.......going into withdrawals... need a fix.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I know what you mean. I've been pulling capacitors off of old motherboards in preparation for idk what yet.

One thing I have a lot of trouble with, how do you get components off of graphics cards or really thick, multi layered PCB? My Weller WES51 iron isn't cutting it. On non functioning parts I just use my toaster oven and needle nose pliers, but I need a way to safely remove them from working parts.

Some caps on my GTX 580 are swollen and I'd like to replace them rather than solder new ones on the back, but at the same time I don't want to bake the card a 3rd time.


----------



## CL3P20

I cut old caps off... then remove the bits... and replace with new.

**much easier than going for a 'whole' extraction


----------



## Rbby258

Use a blow torch.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I cut old caps off... then remove the bits... and replace with new.
> 
> **much easier than going for a 'whole' extraction


Agreed. Much less heat to remove just the pins from the board than to pull the cap intact.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I am having trouble finding the datasheet for the PWM part on my Foxconn BlackOps. Have you guys seen this part or know if its a re-brand of a popular chip? I need to get a Vcore mod going so I can run my pinmodded Cele D's. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## CL3P20

being that its a X48.. i would stare & compare to other brand designs.. the IC is a rebrand.. so it likely is on another X48 board with similar layout and OEM #'s printed on it (compare to Asus X48 series)


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> being that its a X48.. i would stare & compare to other brand designs.. the IC is a rebrand.. so it likely is on another X48 board with similar layout and OEM #'s printed on it (compare to Asus X48 series)


+1 Thanks for the advise. I found out that its a VT1115MF chip (I was looking at the wrong part I think originally), and I found part of a datasheet. I am guessing that they don't use the same naming convention as other chip manufacturers because I don't see FB or IMON.
Here is the datasheet snip I found, can anyone help?


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> +1 Thanks for the advise. I found out that its a VT1115MF chip (I was looking at the wrong part I think originally), and I found part of a datasheet. I am guessing that they don't use the same naming convention as other chip manufacturers because I don't see FB or IMON.
> Here is the datasheet snip I found, can anyone help?


You are looking for a QFP-48 ic, this one you found cannot be correct, it's a TSSOP-48.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> You are looking for a QFP-48 ic, this one you found cannot be correct, it's a TSSOP-48.


I found the QFP packaged part (which Anand Tech claims is the PWM located near the south bridge) and posted about it a few posts back. Then I saw the TSOP packaged part (VT1115MF) and saw that its also a PWM chip. Also, the VT1115MF is in the right spot (near socket and VRM's). I saw that some other board like DFI use the VT1115MF so I assumed that it was the controller for the VRM circuit.

So is there a chance that the VT1115MF could be the part I need?

The insane thing is that Foxconn included 2 potentiometers in the retail box for volt mods but there is no documentation...


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> pin for vcore = 'FB' pin 16
> pin for OCP = 'IMON' pin 10
> 
> **make sure your mod point for vcore has both continuity to the FB pin and ground.


I never did properly thank you for helping me with this mod, so thank you very much!!! Here are the pictures


----------



## Retrorockit

I have a question about a motherboard mod I'd like to attempt (my first). I'm overclocking a Dell Dimension E520. It's a BTX ,locked BIOS. So far I've got a QX6700 to run
stable at 3.2GHZ. It runs at 3.45GHZ but is unstable. My CPU runs at 71*C. running Prime 95 and 61*C. benchmarking. I bought a second identical motherboard Dell OWG864.

It has a 4 phase VRM with 1 MOSFET in each phase soldered flat on the board with the center electrode clipped, and 2 more soldered verticaly with all 3 wires soldered to the board. Next to each of the flat MOSFETs there is an empty solder pad for another MOSFET. Each installed flat MOSFET has a small block with value 000 on it soldered to make a connection to the + leg. Next to each empty socket there are 2 solder points to make the same connection to the + leg of the empty MOSFET pad.

What would be the result of adding 4 more MOSFETs, and of course jumpers 000 ? Would any other changes be needed?.

The same situation exists with 2 more MOSFETs near the northbridge chip except there are a lot of other empty solder points for resistors near those.

I'm adding copper heatsinks to the MOSFETs and North bridge to see if I can get a little more out of this. This board seems fairly robust in the VRM dept. it was originally rated for P4 and Pentium D CPUs so it can make some power, and clock speeds. I have an X6800 C2Duo that will probably be my final CPU . The C2Quad is mostly for testing my cooling mods. etc. If I run into a heat barrier the C2D will be my solution.

I'm running 12X266fsb @1.400V. now. I can get to 1.450V. This board only supports 65nm CPU, and 266fsb. I have a single slot HD6770 GPU. =44 fps in Unigine Heaven.
for cooling I have a lapped 3 heatpipe BTX cooler using TX4 paste, and the 1.6A. Delta PWM fan these things came with. Simple bolt on mods and a software O/C so far.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've done a little more research on this and came across some info on parallel transistor circuits. It splits the thermal load but requires a small resistance on the input of each to balance the current flow between them so one of them doesn't run hotter than the other, become less efficient and therefore even hotter. The article was aimed at audio amplifier users so the resistor values given are probably not what I would need. The example given was 35V. circuit with .1 ohm resistor. I guess that would explain resistor 000. If both MOSFETs were installed it would need something else there.


----------



## Retrorockit

The MOSFETS are marked
652 , ON (inside a circle)
48
10NG


----------



## Retrorockit

i looked at a few other Dell motherboards, all of them 3 phase. One with 4 MOSFETs each phase, it had no jumper between + leg and controller chip with both MOSFETSs on the same + trace. One with 3 MOSFETs and a place for a fouth one, it had a jumper that activated a single trace to both MOSFET pads the empty one first! Jumper marked 000. Another one had empty traces and pads for a 4th phase, the traces connected both MOSFETs but the active phases used jumper !R0 (I don't know what that means) to connect to the controller.The last board had 3 MOSFETs and no empty pads and no jumper to the controller. So it seems possible that a 2nd MOSFET can be used connected directly to another one without a balancing resistor. I can find no information on the MOSFET for my board, but E520 boards are't hard to find for cheap so I can get them that way.. I've found mention of people adding MOSFETs by soldering a 2nd one onto the legs of the first but no specific application, or results listed. Hmm. I guess for now I'll add coolers to my existing MOSFETs and see how that works.


----------



## Retrorockit

I put 4 pin Enzotech copper heatsinks on all the mosfets, a copper northbridge cooler, and heatsinked a couple other chips as well. I'm now able to get over 1.5V. so my voltage problem seems to be solved.


----------



## mllrkllr88

My newest project: Gigabyte EP45-UD3R


----------



## mllrkllr88

Gigabyte GTX260 OC 216 Core

Vcore (Yellow wire) = 100K pot to ground
OVP (White and green wire) = 10K pot
Vcore measure = Red wire


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> being that its a X48.. i would stare & compare to other brand designs.. the IC is a rebrand.. so it likely is on another X48 board with similar layout and OEM #'s printed on it (compare to Asus X48 series)
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Thanks for the advise. I found out that its a VT1115MF chip (I was looking at the wrong part I think originally), and I found part of a datasheet. I am guessing that they don't use the same naming convention as other chip manufacturers because I don't see FB or IMON.
> Here is the datasheet snip I found, can anyone help?
Click to expand...

yuck - for that guy.. i would tone out the VID chart and make some moves there for volt increase... that way OCP/OVP gets "updated" through the IC as well...other wise you may have issues with a higher voltage triggering protections internally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> pin for vcore = 'FB' pin 16
> pin for OCP = 'IMON' pin 10
> 
> **make sure your mod point for vcore has both continuity to the FB pin and ground.
> 
> 
> 
> I never did properly thank you for helping me with this mod, so thank you very much!!! Here are the pictures
Click to expand...

Clean work man. +Rep'd


----------



## Retrorockit

This may not be a "Volt mod" in the normal sense. But I did get more voltage from it, and a much better overclock.
When I started software overclcocking my Dell BTX I soon ran into a 1.4500V. limit adjusting voltage under load (Prime95). This got me 3.2Ghz. on a QX6700.
People would comment that my voltages seemed high, but my temp. was OK so I just continued on. I heatsinked the MB and got to 1.5250V limit. This got me to 3.45Ghz @1.4625V. on a poor example of a QX6800. At 3.72Ghz. I noticed the system crashed when the fan would speed up.
In BTX one fan cools everything so it's nromal to have a 1.2-1.6A. Delta fan running off of the MB. I found out that a delta twin motor fan would fit in my computer so I got one.It draws 3.4A. Powering it off the MB wasn't an option.
When I installed the new fan powered off of a Molex ( and a better QX6800) everything changed. at 3.45Ghz. I only needed 1.3875V. under load. Down from 1.4625. I also had 1.5875V. available. At 3.72Ghz the system no longer crashed due to fan load. With fan at 100% I even got a validation at [email protected] 1.5875V.
3.72Ghz. is now my normal Performance setting @ 1.5375V. idle temp. is way down now also.

Just as a warning to anyone who wants to do this it does throw a fan fail error at boot. I've tried a few things to fix it but haven't found a cure. that doesn't involve placing a 1.2A. load back on the MB. I'm using sleep /suspend mode and ignoring it. On my Dell the error must be cleared manually from SYSLOG in BIOS.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice p45 love the voltage lcd and knob for vr. Very nice setup


----------

